# Jurassic World [2015]



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RFinNxS5KN4[/YOUTUBE]​


> *?Jurassic Park 4′ Release Date Set For 2014; Director Yet to Be Announced*
> 
> And the past comes alive once again: we?ve got a brief report that Jurassic Park 4 has been given a release date by Universal. All the info available now is from THR?s Borys Kit, who says,
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2013)

S'long as it's not like _The Lost World_ or _Jurassic Park III_.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 11, 2013)

Jurassicpark 3 was a mary stu that destroyed the character development of Alan Grant.

The only way this movie could be good, is if I make it.

Also, I would never call it Jurassic Park IV.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 11, 2013)

They should reboot this franchise


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2013)

No.....they shouldnt. 

Imo, just because a sequel or two fucks up doesn't give the studio the right to start all over. Every time that happens, cinema dies a little bit more. 

Anyway, I personally liked JP2, but didnt care for JP3.

I wish Spielberg would direct it....Say what you will about modern-Spielberg, he is sooooo much better than Johnston.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought JP 2 and JP 3 were enjoyable chase movies, sadly neither trilogy did the two books justice. I'm not really sure what they can add with a 4th movie, don't have my hopes up on this.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2013)

So is this movie gonna be about Dinosaurs with laser guns and stuff?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

A Jurassic Park reboot is an awful idea.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2013)

i hope this isn't another fail


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 12, 2013)

I wonder which carnivore will be the main dinosaur this time. Giganotosaurus? I'm thinking of Dino Crisis lol


----------



## Ash (Jan 12, 2013)

After all this time and speculation, this movie has to be fucking unbelievably good to work. But until I hear more of this, I will hold out no hope.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2013)

James Bond said:


> So is this movie gonna be about Dinosaurs with laser guns and stuff?



I remember having an idea for a big budgeted sci fi/action/horror film I'd make if I ever make it into Hollywood.

The Title: Robo-Dinos from Space.

The Plot: A love story between a werewolf and a vampire...nah, it's about robo-dinos from space.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Patiently waiting.


----------



## Talia00 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Psychic (Jan 13, 2013)

I think this is going to be horrible. Michael Crichton has passed away...what exactly do they have to based this movie on? The only good novel was the first one.  Sounds like millions of dollars wasted to me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2013)

The Lost World was alright... It was a movie that was bound to happen. Sure it had it's cheesy dumb moments like:

Girl killing a velociraptor.
T-rex going from the San Diego docks to a suburb garden.
And some other things.

But the movie that really fked up the franchise was Jurassic park 3, for various reasons. Among them was that Joe Johnston threw the original script to the garbage just 2 weeks before shooting, and during the shoot, the screenplay wasn't even complete.

They said that Michael Chritchon helped them with a scenario for this movie and helped them with a draft.
Also Spielberg better do it, he better fucking do.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 13, 2013)

There's not a facepalm large enough.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2013)

Can't wait. I don't really watch Jurassic Park movies for an amazing oscar performance, I just love dinosaurs and love to see them eat people. As long as it has that, I will be satisfied


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't really think that the second and the third were that bad, they were at least enjoyable. I will check it, hope it is good. And for God's sake, no reboot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 14, 2013)

Are we going to have more than 2-3 guys getting eaten this time?


----------



## Suzy (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, the original Jurassic Park was my second favorite movie of all time, and the others were alright, so hopefully this will be good too. Hopefully the CGI will be pretty impressive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2013)

The first Jurassic Park movie it's also my favorite movie of all time too!

The second one is fantastic also, except for the few things that I mentioned earlier.

But the 3rth one... I have nothing nice to say so I wont say it.


Maybe that's why the Jurassic park Ride and the shop at universal studios hollywood amusing park it's under refurbishment?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> The first Jurassic Park movie it's also my favorite movie of all time too!
> 
> The second one is fantastic also, except for the few things that I mentioned earlier.
> 
> ...



You know what really annoys me? The fact that dino movies are such a scarcity. Jurassic Park is the only notable series about dinos. I want to see more man!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 14, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> You know what really annoys me? The fact that dino movies are such a scarcity. Jurassic Park is the only notable series about dinos. I want to see more man!



When my time comes, I am going to make a Dinosaur movie that is as great as Jurassic park. Or at least I will give my best to surpass it, I can promise you that much.

Sadly all the other dinosaur movies that come out are trash, they are either:
Resurrected Dinos.
Traveling to the past.
Finding them in a lost world.
Or dinos from another planet.
And or dinos being people/aliens... yeah.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2013)

how many different ways can u do dinosaurs though, really


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 15, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> how many different ways can u do dinosaurs though, really



No one had thought about the DNA stuff till Mike Chritchon came with JP. And so the DNA thing was added to the list.

Now it's all on who can come up with something new. And how the story is made and movie is made.


----------



## Ash (Jan 15, 2013)

Dino Crisis, one of my favorite games when I was a kid used a scientist's experimental energy generator malfunction to open pockets in time that dinosaurs came through. From there they ate a bunch of people and I killed the lot of them. It wasn't oriented on learning more about them, just blowing them up. It's not as cool as the plot of the JP books, but it was pretty original at the time, and it was a cool game 



Suigetsu said:


> They said that Michael Chritchon helped them with a scenario for this movie and helped them with a draft.
> Also Spielberg better do it, he better fucking do.



I seriously hope he does. He's pretty much the only one who can make this movie good enough to honor Crichton's memory and the awesome series he created. Spielberg knows this to be true


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2013)

Michael Bay should direct this movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 16, 2013)

It can't be worse than the previous idea for JP 4 where they had dino-human hybrids...


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2013)

While that pic actually looks pretty cool, it is not something I would like to see in JP.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

Dino humans are still better than the third movie.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> When my time comes, I am going to make a Dinosaur movie that is as great as Jurassic park. Or at least I will give my best to surpass it, I can promise you that much.
> 
> Sadly all the other dinosaur movies that come out are trash, they are either:
> Resurrected Dinos.
> ...



haha I can't wait


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> A Jurassic Park reboot is an awful idea.



And it probably wouldn't look as good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2013)

> *‘Safety Not Guaranteed’ Helmer Colin Trevorrow to Direct ‘Jurassic Park 4′*
> 
> After making his debut on the small but beloved indie Safety Not Guaranteed, Colin Trevorrow is going big for his next project. Very big. Like, Tyrannosaurus Rex big. Trevorrow has just been chosen to direct Jurassic Park 4, the long-gestating sci-fi sequel due out next summer. Frank Marshall and Patrick Crowley are producing, with Steven Spielberg serving as executive producer. Hit the jump to keep reading.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Bond (Mar 14, 2013)

Prolly gonna end up as bad as Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Prolly gonna end up as bad as Kingdom of the Crystal Skull



You jinxed it now, the movie will be even worse.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

It's not like majority of dinos in the movies were depicted realistically to begin with.
As the movies went on they just did whatever the fuck they wanted, nobody was expecting any scientific accuracy at this point.
Fucking hell, they actually wanted to do Dino people, what are we even talking about here 

Crichton would have added feathers if he was alive and ever ready to write the third book. But movie adaptations are always the retard southern cousins.





.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah there were inaccuracies to begin with not even counting the changes that have happened on the perceptions of certain dinos since then. In universe excuse is that it's due to mutations of them adding frog DNA.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 21, 2013)

I would actually like to see a movie in which a dinosaur gets his head blown up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

Then go no further


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 21, 2013)

^Let me guess Syfy? Or did that shit actually hit theathers?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

Direct to video.

But _*this one*_ has exploding dinosaurs too and was released in theaters.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 21, 2013)

Might give them a watch. Thanks brah.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 21, 2013)

good ,feathers on dinosaurs look lame.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> good ,feathers on dinosaurs look lame.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2013)

> *‘Jurassic Park 4′ to Star a New Dinosaur*
> 
> Jurassic Park 3D opens in theaters tomorrow, which has many fans getting all nostalgic about what Steven Spielberg‘s 1993 masterpiece means to them. The release has also given us an oppurtunity to look back at the film’s ground-breaking effects and read stories from some of its cast and crew. It’s that last one that’s revealed a small detail about Colin Trevorrow‘s Jurassic Park 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2013)

Gee, I'd hope so.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 5, 2013)

That was expected. Just hoping it'll be as terrifying as the raptors from the original.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 6, 2013)

I know what Dinosaurs he is talking about:
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbFjP7_UW68[/YOUTUBE]

Troodons, nocturnal animals.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2013)

Hye guys, has anyone seen Jurassic Park in 3D yet?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Hye guys, has anyone seen Jurassic Park in 3D yet?



Yes I did, on IMAX on the opening weekend. It was fantastic! You should give it a shot and bring your newphews, nieces or children to experience it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 9, 2013)

Yea, I saw it in 3D, it was really well done.

I hadn't seen the movie for many years (since I was little), so it was even better.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Hye guys, has anyone seen Jurassic Park in 3D yet?



*raises hand*

The movie was enjoyable as I remembered.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2013)

> *Jurassic Park 4 Will Return To Original Island Isla Nublar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2013)

That's good news.  I wanted to see what has become of that island since the first film, but I wonder if that is going to be limiting the different species of dinosaurs if going by the ones that are on that map.


----------



## Perverted King (May 3, 2013)

By now that island should overpopulate with Dinosaurs.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2013)

Previously this movie had been put on a hiatus, but now we have some news:



> *JURASSIC PARK 4 Confirmed For 2015 Release; Will Be Shot In 3D*
> 
> A few days ago, it was reported that Universal was planning on releasing Jurassic Park 4 in 2015, after pushing it off the June '14 schedule to rework the script. It was confirmed early on that the long in-development fourquel, which will be directed by Colin Trevorrow (Safety Not Guaranteed) from a script originally written by Rick Jaffa and Amanda Silver (Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes), would be released in 3D. Coming Soon is attending the Licensing Expo 2013 this week in Las Vegas, and they spotted a promo poster (which you can see below) confirming that Universal is targeting a 2015 release. We still don't have a specific date, but the original report said that a summer debut is likely. Additionally, Coming Soon confirms (via the Expo book) that Jurassic Park 4 will be shot in 3D, instead of just converting it post-production. Stay tuned to CBM for more news on the long anticipated project as we have it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 21, 2013)

there is an idea request that I have always wanted to see on a JP movie, it was from my original idea of what Jurassic Park 3 was going to be in my mind. Bear with me, this was in 1998 and I was in 3rd grade, I wanted to make JP3 lolol.

Also why is The lost world so underrated? I just hear hate but they never explain why.

I like that poster.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Direct to video.
> 
> But _*this one*_ has exploding dinosaurs too and was released in theaters.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2013)

Yay, can't wait for this one! I've passionately loved dinosaurs and paleonthology as long as I can remember. Other little girls had Barbies and played home, I had plastic dinosaurs and drew pictures of theropods tearing meat out of sauropod carcasses. Diplodocus was always my favourite, and I preferred Allosaurs to Tyrannosaurs. 



Linkdarkside said:


> good ,feathers on dinosaurs look lame.




Initially felt the same way, but I've learned to find them cool. It's also a question of the artist's skills.



But how can they return to Isla Nublar? Wasn't it destroyed? Does this mean the time line is set before the events of JP1? I though they already said it won't be a prequel.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> and I preferred Allosaurs to Tyrannosaurs.



Marry me!!!


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Marry me!!!




Is it of inconvenience that all my firstborns have long since been promised away for various different persons? If not, then... 

Btw, the new dinosaur we're promised... what might Horner mean with "unseen"? Just unseen in these films, or something rarely seen in fiction? Perhaps it's hypocritical to want them to depict it realistically, after three films of anything but truthful dinosaurs. Also please don't get rid of the Velaciraptors entirely! There's no JP without raptors.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Is it of inconvenience that all my firstborns have long since been promised away for various different persons? If not, then...
> 
> Btw, the new dinosaur we're promised... what might Horner mean with "unseen"? Just unseen in these films, or something rarely seen in fiction? Perhaps it's hypocritical to want them to depict it realistically, after three films of anything but truthful dinosaurs. Also please don't get rid of the Velaciraptors entirely! There's no JP without raptors.



You didnt read my previous post did you? Actually that makes me glad, it means that it will still be an element of surprise for you.

Allosaurus its pretty damn cool isnt it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2013)

> good ,feathers on dinosaurs look lame.



But they did have feathers

I hope Giganotosaurus is in JP4


----------



## Amanda (Jun 25, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> You didnt read my previous post did you? Actually that makes me glad, it means that it will still be an element of surprise for you.




Yes I saw you talking about Troodon, but was that a prediction or based on something Horner has said in some interview? 

Troodon would be a great choice though. They've been creeping at the borderlands of popular culture for some time now, it'd be appropriate for JP movies to finally establish them in the public consciousness, like they made dromaeosaurids and spinosaurids known. 

I haven't played the game, so does anyone know what is the relationship between Troodons and Velociraptors on the island? They're both small-medium sized, highly intelligent, pack hunting(?) predators, in a small ecosystem like Nublar they'd compete with each other. But perhaps they could ease it with Velociraptors being diurnal and Troodons being nocturnal. (This could be a plot point.)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> I haven't played the game, so does anyone know what is the relationship between Troodons and Velociraptors on the island? They're both small-medium sized, highly intelligent, pack hunting(?) predators, in a small ecosystem like Nublar they'd compete with each other. But perhaps they could ease it with Velociraptors being diurnal and Troodons being nocturnal. (This could be a plot point.)



You totally should play the game, its what jurassic park 3 should had been.

The Troodons where going to be the "safe" option for velociraptors in the park, however Hammond was supposedly more fond of the velociraptors than of the troodons, so they didn't made the cut.


Funny enough the Raptors in Jurassic Park seem to be afraid of the Troodons, they have a nasty bite and their saliva its very dangerous. They also are nocturnal hunters.

I know that they are in the game but seriously if they make it into Jurassic Park 4, it will be super amazing!
They dont have to be a surprise, they just have to be more amazing than those in the game. It was only super inaccurate, that's why James Horner its past history in my book. Paul Sereno its the new Rockstar of the Paleontologists.

Anyways I had a small story about what I imagined Jurassic Park 3 was going to be when I was 8-9 years old. There where not Troodons but Utahraptors in my short story lol. Anyways I am thinking about sending that idea to Colin Trevorrow.
I even made that into a small movie with my toys in a vhs camera recorder, but my sister deleted it by recording something else >_> tchee...


----------



## Amanda (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry for not watching your edit yesterday, I was feeling really down because of the Naruto chapter.. Will watch it today!

Velociraptors being afraid of the Troodons? Sounds legit, in good and bad. Whatever the new species are, they have to do something impressive. But please no repeat of the T.rex vs Spino fight fiasco! I don't want to hate on the Spinosaurus, but damnit I'm still bitter about that. Both because T.rex (and the raptors) are by this point characters in these films, not just objects, and you don't treat well established and well liked characters like that just to make room for your own Villain Sue pet, and because of the illogicality of it, including all the scientific errors. Horner I'm looking at you!


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2013)

No matter how accurate they will try to be this time or whoever paleontologist they ask for assistance one thing is certain the dinos will be oversized and more verocious than they were in reality 

Putting the fearthers aside, a recent theory states that raptors used the big claws on their feet to climb trees rather than slice prey open and they actually fed on small reptiles and insects.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 27, 2013)

I was a fan of Sauropods as a kid.  Mostly due to land before time and that I just like really big dinosaurs.  Sauropods kick ass and I'd like to see that in one of the films at some point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 28, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Sorry for not watching your edit yesterday, I was feeling really down because of the Naruto chapter.. Will watch it today!
> 
> Velociraptors being afraid of the Troodons? Sounds legit, in good and bad. Whatever the new species are, they have to do something impressive. *But please no repeat of the T.rex vs Spino fight fiasco! I don't want to hate on the Spinosaurus, but damnit I'm still bitter about that*. Both because T.rex (and the raptors) are by this point characters in these films, not just objects, and you don't treat well established and well liked characters like that just to make room for your own Villain Sue pet, and because of the illogicality of it, including all the scientific errors. Horner I'm looking at you!



Was'nt this confirmed as an adult Spino vs an adolescent T-rex?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 28, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Putting the fearthers aside, a recent theory states that raptors used the big claws on their feet to climb trees rather than slice prey open and they actually fed on small reptiles and insects.




Hmmm... do they have any other arboreal adaptations? Using one bid claw to climb a tree doesn't sound like anything any existing animal doeas. Can I have a link?



Tranquil Fury said:


> Was'nt this confirmed as an adult Spino vs an adolescent T-rex?




Even still, it doesn't make any sense that the Spino's neck wasn't broken by that bite - even its throath wasn't harmed! And that's only the most obviously wrong thing about the fight... Every single detail of it from the T.rex chasing the humans despite having a dead sauropod to eat to the conclusion made no sense whatsoever, but had to be forced by the writers. It didn't feel like an animal vs animal fight, just a monster movie fight, with the winner chosen by the plot. JP should have at least a shread of science and realism in it, that's part of its charm. Yeah the dinos aren't exactly correct, but that's explained by them being genetically altered and raised and living under wrong conditions, which imho makes its all just more interesting. 

Ultimately it's less about poor humans suffering in the claws of evil evil monsters, and more about those animals being abused by greedy humans/corporations who don't even understand them.

And that's my main concern about JP4: that they keep the spirit of the originals (_Dinosaurs are awesome! Science is fascinating! Imagination is beautiful! Adventure time oh yeah let's all be big kids again!_), instead of making another just another action movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2013)

Am I the only one that got upset about Alan and Ellie not being together? I remember being incredibly upset about it after watching the movie. I felt betrayed and on top of that you get the T-Rex being pussified. Even to date I find this unforgivable.

Even Joe Johnston said in an interview that they knew they where walking over holy ground when they where planning that fight.
To be honest Johnston its a fine director for B cable movies and family standard flicks. From then on, he is not a good director.

Also I always thought this movie was a fan spinoff because:
No John Hammond.
Pteranodons being caged monsters while at the end of The Lost World you get to see them free and look friendly.
Total character regresion.
How the fck did Alan dreamed about a male raptor, if he had only seen female ones in nublar?
And no Gallimimus... unforgivable.
It also kinda bothered me how they just tried to spam dinosaurs on every plain sequence as if they had took them from a bag and threw them at the screen.

As far as I am concern Colin Trevorrow said he wants to make everyone feel like kids and with wonder once again.

Dont worry Sibylla, I am atually going to upload a better version. "I spotted a couple of rouge frames so now I have fixed them up" It will be up tomorrow.
I will also work on a trailer for my cut. Should I post my cut here for everyone to see? or is that against the rules?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 28, 2013)

Send me the new link, at least! 

And yes, you're not the only one upset by them not being together.  Perhaps I understand that one a little... a quantum... It's a sort of "life goes on, people change, Alan is not a happy man anymore" thing. But when you already have so many other changes, things like that would give some continuity and comfort for the old fans.

Btw, in the both previous movies the T.rexes have been something of anti-heroes/anti-villains. In JP1 the Rexie had a  moment when it inadvertently saved the human characters, and in JP2 the momma and daddy were just trying to get their kid back. The raptors were purely villainous, seen as the  baddies in the first two films, but were given more understanding and insight in the third one. The role of "pure evil" was given to the Mutant Duck who apparently chased the humans for the heck of it. But if we're back to Nublar in JP4, the raptors will probably be the psychotic anarchists of the first one. 

The idea of the Nublar raptors being so crazy because they were grown up without proper raptor society teaching them proper raptor behavior is really fascinating, btw. I hope they expand on that in the new film.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 28, 2013)

> Even still, it doesn't make any sense that the Spino's neck wasn't broken by that bite - even its throath wasn't harmed! And that's only the most obviously wrong thing about the fight..



Yeah that was stupid even if these are genetically created monsters.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 28, 2013)

Aha... And only now I read that spoilery article about JP4's basic concepts... sounds good, actually. 

[sp]It's called Jurassic Park franchise, but we've never seen the actual Jurassic Park up and running. They could really do something memorable with that concept. Also it ensures we get to see a story not told before in the previous films. Tamed dinosaurs? This could go either way, but I'm tentatively excited. It's not even that far out there, because they can always say "genetic engineering!" and your argument is invalid. But how will they justify marine reptiles? With underwater mosquitoes?[/sp]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2013)

This better not be truth, it sounds like Westworld but in Jurassic Park >_< it better be a joke. Because it sounds ridiculous.

Dang man, my VHS movies with shoe laces for dinosaur fences had a better story.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha, we had a very different reaction to it, then.  Explain what displeases you about it, though I can already guess at least some of it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The tame dinosaurs, huh? People aren't responding to that one very well. I'm on the fence and keep the jury out until the movie comes out and we see what they actually mean by that. But the idea of them trying to tame dinosaurs and that turning to literally bite them in the ass sounds pretty Jurassic Park-y to me. It's actually the whole philosophy of the franchise made into a very concrete image.

But yeah, I like the idea of the Park being up and running, and attracting millions of visitors. There's possibility for energy and individuality in that, it's a fresh ground, and a very logical way to continue the series. Actually the only way to continue the series without it either losing all connection to the originator, or becoming just another rehash with nothing to add.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Haha, we had a very different reaction to it, then.  Explain what displeases you about it, though I can already guess at least some of it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well thing is, the park up and running and then malfunctioning has been done before. In the first movie.
Sure thing it was still in a beta stage back then but it was the same result.

A new one up and running sounds fun but I feel like it goes against the philosophy of what the two previous movies and books where about.

Then again I feel that this should had been the 3rth movie, heck I wish Spielberg would had done the 3rd one with his original story idea "With a grown up Tim and Alan Grant studying the Dinosaurs at Nublar - with mike Chritchon helping - and then putting an end with it.

Trained dinosaurs sounds awful. Like really really awful.

Also the synopsis of it made it sound like Westworld and Jaws 3 in Jurassic Park.
Curious enough WestWorld was Mike Chritchon's first feature film, but even then.
For those that don't know "Westworld" its about an amusement park where there are 3 areas - Old West, Roman empire and Medieval - where people can turn their fantasies into reality and something like that.

Anyways  I don't really think this is the setup for the movie because they should want this to be a surprise for people. Keeping it as a secret as possible, but I don't know.

Or has this been confirmed?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

Think Siegfried and Roy /w velociraptors.  A recipe for hilarity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2013)

Possible teaser poster:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Big G (Jul 5, 2013)

Color me intrigued about these possible spoilers


----------



## James Bond (Jul 5, 2013)

Life uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh finds a way...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2013)

that supposed teaser poster makes me think of the first JP movie too much, do not like.

the new JP should be about human dino hybrids taking over the planet


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Jul 5, 2013)

The amount of anticipation for this movie will ultimately leave us disappointed with the final product.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2013)

^ Isn't that the usual story? Still can't believe I waited a decade for The Hobbit: an Unexpected Journey. After being punched in the gut like that it's hard to keep wearing your heart on your sleeve, but pessimism and criticism don't do anything either. One just has to try to keep an open mind, and go to the theater as if you'd never seen a film of this franchise before.

On an optimistic note, the blue-silver color theme is pretty, and it's nice to have the old Rex logo back.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 6, 2013)

James Bond said:


> The amount of anticipation for this movie will ultimately leave us disappointed with the final product.



Such is life.


But going back to the idea of a full on working Jurassic Park for JPIV:

Pros:
-Seeing an actual Jurassic Park with all kinds of Dinos rides and such. 
-In a way stays true to the too, IMO, the two big major themes of JP: A) Life finds a way and B) the consequences of Man's Hubris. 

Cons: 
-Kinda was done in The Lost World....

Unsure:
-New Uber Evil Dinosaur and good guy Velociraptors. For the Velociraptors to be seen as good dinos, the new uber evil dino has to be T-1000 level bad ass. Because the Raptors of the JP series were scary ass mo fos


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 6, 2013)

I love dinosaurs, so I have to see this.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 16, 2013)

Via Bleeding Cool


> *Rumour: John Krasinski Taking A Dinosaur Tamer Job On Jurassic Park 4?*
> 
> There?s a little ?added value? in Movieweb?s story on the Colin Trevorrow Jurassic Park 4 interview I passed along earlier today. Heading up their post is this paragraph:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 16, 2013)

On one hand I love dinos, blame my childhood for that but on the other hand the franchise has'nt had a good movie since the original. 2 and 3 were okay as chase movies and guilty pleasures once you get old enough, specially true for Lost World, never realised the glaring flaws of the movie when I was younger, all I cared about were the giant dinos. 



James Bond said:


> The amount of anticipation for this movie will ultimately leave us disappointed with the final product.



And offcourse this.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Activity in this thread? Activity in this thread!



The Big G said:


> As the director himself was saying, this movie could benefit from a cast of likeable characters. Casting Krasinski Would be a nice stride in that direction, I think. I know some people really hated Jim Halpert, but I never did, and I?ve enjoyed Krasinski at least that much in most of his feature work too.



This is so true. Even if the dinos are the main attraction, a franchise like this needs characters the audience can like and cheer for. If we have to spend the entire movie wishing they'd get eaten already...


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> The amount of anticipation for this movie will ultimately leave us disappointed with the final product.



This...

BUT IT HAS DINOSAURS IN IT SO I DON'T give a darn. I NEED THIS.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2013)

> *Colin Trevorrow Talks JURASSIC PARK IV; "It’s Important To Make A Movie For The Fans"*


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

_One apparently key rumour-busting quote goes like this: “I saw some of the rumours on the internet and I would have all kinds of red flags going off if I heard they were going to muzzle a T-Rex. So I would say don’t believe everything you read, there are way more insiders on the internet than there are in real life.”_

He keeps saying all the right things. Let's hope he'll deliver!


----------



## Saishin (Aug 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Patiently waiting.


I remember that series


----------



## Njaa (Aug 25, 2013)

Trying not to get my expectations too high, but since i love any dino related stuff i would see it as long as the dinos looked good (probably one of the few people that would love to see a feathered dino) and the story wasn't terrible.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Njaa said:


> (probably one of the few people that would love to see a feathered dino)



Not at all. I've grown to love the feathered dinos and these days even think they look a lot cooler than the naked ones. 

But because of continuity, and because of the iconic imagery established into pop culture by the first film... no, not in this franchise. They can fix the raptors' hands, have a full grown dilophosaurus without that frill thingy, and give their trixies real horns instead of ossified ones... but putting feathers on them would be too great a deviation.

Or perhaps... perhaps yes, just to hear the in-universe explanation for the nekkid dinos of the first attempt.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 26, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Or perhaps... perhaps yes, just to hear the in-universe explanation for the nekkid dinos of the first attempt.



They have some frog DNA  JP's dinos are basically mutants.


----------



## Oceanus (Aug 28, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They have some frog DNA  JP's dinos are basically mutants.



That might be a good explanation as to why they don't have feathers.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 1, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They have some frog DNA  JP's dinos are basically mutants.



Yeah they're artificial mutants, but it'd be nice to hear it explained - and acknowledged - within the verse itself. Now it's kind of... glaring.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 11, 2013)

We got an official release date & an new official title:

​


> *JURASSIC PARK 4 Gets New Title And 2015 Release Date*
> 
> After placing the fourth installment to the Jurassic Park franchise on hold, canning its entire production crew and June 13, 2014 opening date, earlier this summer, Universal Pictures has now announced an official *June 12, 2015* 3D release date for the anticipated film. In addition, the studio has renamed Jurassic Park 4, *"Jurassic World,"* which indicates a fresh new start from the original dino trilogy. Also, Steven Spielberg returns to produce Jurassic World, while Colin Trevorrow directs the "epic action-adventure from a draft of the screenplay he wrote with Derek Connolly." Frank Marshall and Pat Crowley join the team as fellow producers.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds nice, a chance for a clean start. I still wonder how faithful it'll be to the original, I so hope it won't cut down on the violence like JP did with the book source.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is the teaser trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdOaOYsx9X0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2013)

Uhm... Not sure what to make of that. Basically it was just showing off the Quetzalcoatlus, but that show off was off... they moved unnaturally, and the whole thing felt somehow comical an unserious. That was the intention? 

Let's see where it goes from here.


----------



## Njaa (Sep 18, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Here is the teaser trailer:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdOaOYsx9X0[/YOUTUBE]



What the??? Is that really real? If so i'm at a loss for words, it looks so.....disappointing. It's like a combination of a low budget dino documentary and a syfy original movie. I really hope this isn't the direction they decided to take with the movie cause if so my interest has certainly dropped.


----------



## Kenshi (Sep 19, 2013)

That teaser has a horrible Piranha 3DD vibe to it!

meh


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Here is the teaser trailer:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdOaOYsx9X0[/YOUTUBE]



NO                           .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2013)

the film still has 2 years before it even comes out calm down people


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 19, 2013)

It doesn't look that bad, I agree that the visuals aren't impressive (even compared to the original) but it's too early to expect aything serious.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 19, 2013)

Some people say that was actually a trailer for a game, not for the movie. Sounds believable, as at least I didn't think the movie was this far in production.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2013)

^It's true, it was for a trailer of a game that shared the same name, Jurassic World. I'll look up later the source that confirms it.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 19, 2013)

Actually that video was made to be a pitch for both a video game and the new movie that was made back in 2011. Here's the source confirming that:


----------



## Amanda (Sep 20, 2013)

So we dodged a bullet there. Phew.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 14, 2013)

> *Young ?Insidious? Star Ty Simpkins Books a Trip to ?Jurassic World?*
> 
> Briefly: While a number of names have been listed over the past few months as potential stars of Colin Trevorrow?s Jurassic World, we haven?t assumed that any will be locked in once the movie really gets going. The production delay and reported script changes threw things for a loop.
> 
> ...


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

*They just couldn't kill it with the third one could they? 

Why do they need to keep making these anyways? 

Dinosaurs are so early 00's pop culture thing. It's more about romance with Vampires these days. *


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 15, 2013)

What about romance with vampire dinosaurs? Sounds like a possible blockbuster


----------



## Amanda (Oct 15, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *They just couldn't kill it with the third one could they?
> 
> Why do they need to keep making these anyways?
> 
> Dinosaurs are so early 00's pop culture thing. It's more about romance with Vampires these days. *




.... Is this your opinion of how fiction should be made? Check what is trendy at the moment and then try to leech from it? 

Or how about making fiction about what _you_ like and are excited about, to that demographic who also happens to like that same thing, even if they're not the largest, or the most media sexy part of the audience?

Also, what dinosaurs have to do with the early 00's? That was the era of epic fantasy and historical epics. Now it's superheros and modernized fairy tales. Dinosaurs have been present in the pop culture since its birth, with lesser or greater intensity depending on the particular time period.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2013)

Just nuke the fucking island already geez.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Just nuke the fucking island already geez.




That would be the reasonable thing to do. But as far as we know, this time they're trying to make money on them again, which is reasonably realistic, I guess. Surely some corporation or a gazillionaire somewhere would protest to throwing all that beautiful money away just for a reason as stupid as conserving human lives.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 16, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> What about romance with vampire dinosaurs? Sounds like a possible blockbuster



**shh*Don't give them ideas.*



Amanda said:


> .... Is this your opinion of how fiction should be made? Check what is trendy at the moment and then try to leech from it?
> 
> Or how about making fiction about what _you_ like and are excited about, to that demographic who also happens to like that same thing, even if they're not the largest, or the most media sexy part of the audience?
> 
> Also, what dinosaurs have to do with the early 00's? That was the era of epic fantasy and historical epics. Now it's superheros and modernized fairy tales. Dinosaurs have been present in the pop culture since its birth, with lesser or greater intensity depending on the particular time period.


*
And your point is? *


----------



## Amanda (Oct 16, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *
> And your point is? *





What's your point? Mine is that they indeed can make movies that don't involve romanticized vampires or whatever is the current most popular thing.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> What's your point? Mine is that they indeed can make movies that don't involve romanticized vampires or whatever is the current most popular thing.



*My main point is that there is no reason to make a 4th JP. I can't see them bringing anything interesting to the table...but hey I'm not 12 anymore so that might be the issue. 

I bet kids, their parents and a lot of people who haven't seen just about 1000 documentaries on dinosaurs (like me) and read about this to death will find this enjoyable.....fake science will be also interesting to listen to.

LOL I never said they can't make anything outside the Vampire stories and I don't know where you got that idea from. Now can they make another dinosaur movie which is good..is remain to be seen....can they make one that will not fail and be interesting and bring in some fresh ideas...well that's another story. 

All I can picture right now is some lazy CGI for some quick dough but hey that might just be me. Other people can look backwards and by that I mean forward to their childhood nostalgia of dinosaurs who apparently can be:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]iMsJe3TymqY[/YOUTUBE]




*Cloned.

Man oh man as smart we are I'm surprised we haven't done that already

*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2013)

> *Josh Brolin Heads to ‘Jurassic World’*
> 
> Josh Brolin could follow Bryce Dallas Howard, Ty Simpkins, and Nick Robinson to Jurassic World. The Oldboy star has just entered early talks for the Colin Trevorrow-directed sequel, which has a script by Derek Connolly. More details about the movie and his role after the jump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2013)

> *Chris Pratt May Take Lead in ?Jurassic World,? Irrfan Khan Sought to Support*
> 
> Briefly: For his role in Guardians of the Galaxy, comic actor Chris Pratt did some serious working out, and the aftereffect of his physical work is that other producers are looking at Pratt as a leading man. (OK, being chosen to lead what may be Marvel Studios? biggest film yet probably didn?t hurt.) Now there?s a good chance that Pratt will end up in the central role in Jurassic World, to be directed by Colin Trevorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

Will they show how dinosaurs multiply??


----------



## purinrah (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm just hoping to see Ian Malcolm again. He's a great character. Several years ago there was a rumor both Malcolm and Grant will be in the next JP movie, but I think that's not the case anymore? Though Jeff Goldblum has (according to Wikipedia) shown interest about starring in the upcoming JP movie. Then the movie would anyway be worth watching just because Malcolm, am I right 

Anyway, Jurassic Park is one of my favorite movies, and whether the outcome is good or not, dinosaurs are always cool. And I personally don't get my hopes up too high as it must be really difficult (or even possible) to match any dinosaur movie to the same level (or even near) as the original Jurassic Park -movie. I say, let's just enjoy the action between ?ber dinosaurs and poor people trying to survive, bwaahahha. *Dino-fan roams away*


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 18, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *My main point is that there is no reason to make a 4th JP. I can't see them bringing anything interesting to the table...but hey I'm not 12 anymore so that might be the issue.
> 
> I bet kids, their parents and a lot of people who haven't seen just about 1000 documentaries on dinosaurs (like me) and read about this to death will find this enjoyable.....fake science will be also interesting to listen to.
> 
> ...


*

Shut up with your ridiculous rant. You sound like that 12 year old kid you are talking about. I am a massive dino fan and ive seen many many documentaries and movies (even those old shitty ones and low-budget ones) but i'm still excited for the upcoming JP film. So please, speak for yourself.

Oh and this is perhaps the poorest line of reasoning ive seen in this thread.

"There is no reason for a 4th JP film because I can't see them bringing anything interesting to the table".

You really must be 12.*


----------



## Njaa (Nov 19, 2013)

I know it's still early but, any news on what the new big bad dino is going to be? I know the reason they went with spino in JP3 was cause it looked so different than any mainstream dino at the time. Any other big therapod would easily be confused with T-rex so I'm curious to what they'll choose this time.

Personally though, I'd love to see a  even if it's not the main "bad" dino (even thought they're not Dinosaurs at all) for the awesomeness factor.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 20, 2013)

Njaa said:


> I know it's still early but, any news on what the new big bad dino is going to be? I know the reason they went with spino in JP3 was cause it looked so different than any mainstream dino at the time. Any other big therapod would easily be confused with T-rex so I'm curious to what they'll choose this time.



Plot twist: Saber-toothed tiger


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 4, 2013)

I knew JP4 was coming out for like 7 years so you can imagine my excitement


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2014)

^

Oh, that's nice. Has a nostalgic retro feel about it, and is all adventury. That's what JP needs to be. Take you to that happy place of childhood when it was easy to get excited.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2014)

No Dinos in the city, let's not repeat Lost World. Hopefully that won't happen even if the poster looks good though it could be some concept art of some sort.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2014)

The raptor is standing on top of the wrecked car from JP 1. So no city setting based on that concept art, not even mainland.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes that poster is official. 

Sorry everyone, I'm gonna put as much as focus on this thread's news as possible.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2014)

Cool to hear, it has the right vibe. Seems to be on the original island, with them building on it.

And great to see the return of T.rex as the sole rightful king of the jungle.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2014)

I just hope the dinosaurs have cool color schemes and good special fx and visual fx.

I didnt really like safety not guaranteed that much but it wasnt a bad movie, definitely in safe hands if you ask me.
Lets hope I am not wrong...


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 25, 2014)

Please Steven, make this work  don't disappoint me


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2014)

> *That's A Wrap - JURASSIC WORLD Finishes Shooting*
> 
> Director Colin Trevorrow (Safety Not Guaranteed) has revealed via Twitter that the fourth installment in the Jurassic Park franchise, Jurassic World, has wrapped shooting. It will now head into post-production where it will slowly become the film we will all see in theaters next June. The film stars Chris Pratt (Guardians of the Galaxy), Bryce Dallas Howard (Spider-Man 3), Jake Johnson (Let's Be Cops), Nick Robinson (The Kings of Summer), Ty Simpkins (Iron Man 3), & Irrfan Khan (Life of Pi) in key roles.
> 
> Check out Trevorrow's tweet below and also check out the video below it where Pratt sort of predicts his Jurassic role.




This was also posted on Trevorrow's Twitter last week, a still showing Chris Pratt's character in the film:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow, when films this huge finish with no substantial leaks at all am I always so amazed.

I hope Pratt's characters is very different from Quil, Andy, and the Lego guy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 5, 2014)

That text, makes me feel as if it where an actual product rather than a movie... and when they make a Jurassic Park movie with the intention of producing it as a franchise it doesnt turn well.

I really hope they proove me wrong and this turns bloody fantastic! Bu the dinosaur pictures that they have released leave me a lot to wish for.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 6, 2014)

This better turn out awesome


----------



## Amanda (Aug 10, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Bu the dinosaur pictures that they have released leave me a lot to wish for.




Are you referring to the T.rex puppet head and the drawn Velociraptor? They seem just like in the original, which is understandable. Those images are iconic.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

I still haven't seen the first Jurassic Park movie.  :WOW

.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2014)

^        Pathetic.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

^ Things could be worse.  :WOW

I could be watching Kill La Kill.  Haha.  Jk.

I read Michael Crichton's book version of Jurassic Park.  All is not lost.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Are you referring to the T.rex puppet head and the drawn Velociraptor? They seem just like in the original, which is understandable. Those images are iconic.



The color schemes are pretty mediocre imo :/

the raptor one it's ok but looks too much lizard like. And besides in spielberg movies they where reddish/brown/grey. 

The T-rex looks worse than the one from 1993. I hope that they aint using that one. Or at least I hope it's not the actual finished model.
So far everything in the set stills have let me wishing for.

Heck even the t-rex fossil looks unreal, look inside its jaw :/


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Amanda (Sep 23, 2014)

That's the road sign Nedry knocked over, right? 

There's so little news about this movie. On the other hand it's frustrating, on the other it's almost novel in this era of trailers for trailers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 23, 2014)

I think we may be seeing a trailer by the end of the year... maybe?

Picture teasers are pretty cool, I think.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 23, 2014)

Amanda said:


> That's the road sign Nedry knocked over, right?
> 
> There's so little news about this movie. On the other hand it's frustrating, on the other it's almost novel in this era of trailers for trailers.



Good catch. Yeah the East dock sign was the one knocked over.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Sources speculate and suggest the shaving cream can that was lost is playing a huge part in the plot.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

^ That's just guessing, right? It'd be fun if the can did have its part. I remember watching the movie as a kid and wondering what could be done about it. But there was/should be a time limit to how long it could keep the embryos alive, so I wonder...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2014)

Some more pictures showing some the characters of the film, they came out some months ago. Its not much but I am sure we'll be getting more within time:






And this was also revealed by Colin Trevorrow due to Richard Attenborough's passing. Not sure if its gonna be part of the film:


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Attenborough is dead?  I... I didn't know... sad to lose him. 

The character designs are fine. Hopefully that redhead lady will be likeable, after Ellie we haven't had decent female leads, imo.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 25, 2014)

He died this August.


R.I.P.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2014)

He just couldn't wait smh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 25, 2014)

will Chris Pratt have a dance-off with a dinosaur ?


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2014)

Aspect said:


> will Chris Pratt have a dance-off with a dinosaur ?



Ugh, I hope not.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 25, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He died this August.
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P.




RIP indeed. You will be missed, good sir.



Mider T said:


> He just couldn't wait smh.




If the movie hadn't been stuck in the development hell so long he would have made it.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm beginning to feel the hype :WOW


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2014)

> *RUMOR: Description Of First JURASSIC WORLD Trailer*
> 
> Yesterday, a description of the first Jurassic World trailer made the rounds on the internet. At first, I wasn't buying it as it originated from a YouTube video posted by Ivan Flores, but today, Universal has blocked the content which makes it seem as though Ivan wasn't just whipping stuff up out of the blue. Below, is a detailed account of what Ivan had to say transcribed by JurassicWorld.org. Of course, if you don't want to be spoiled, it might be wise to avoid the content below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 7, 2014)

> a *muzzled Velociraptor* that he *gently pats on the head*


                         .


----------



## Atlas (Oct 7, 2014)

Wtf


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2014)

Please stay a rumor.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

Seems like the velociraptors aren't pure anarchistic evil in this film. Indeed in the books too it was explained that they were behaving in such way because they weren't properly socialized like they would have been if they had grown up in nature in their pack. However, I wouldn't be surprised if the attempt to tame them ends in a catastrophe. Let's see how it goes.

Oh, and I still don't understand how they could have DNA of the aquatic reptiles.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2014)

Pls no.  Do not become a reality, rumor.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2014)

Petting a Velociraptor is one of the most dumbest ideas ive heard in a while


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

"Muzzled dinos" used to be a rumor years ago, along with armed combat dinosaurs and dinosaurs being petted - people reacted really negatively to it already then. So perhaps this is just recycling that old rumor. Though as the source says, the video being blocked might be indicative of something.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2014)

Hahahaa ok ok


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 8, 2014)

Is anyone else sad that Sam Neill won't be starring? I was hoping for at least a cameo.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Is anyone else sad that Sam Neill won't be starring? I was hoping for at least a cameo.



No need to dig up the past


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 8, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> No need to dig up the past



lol well with those rumors it looks like we will be getting a blast from the past. Only this time, Sam Niell won't be there to make it bearable.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 8, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol well with those rumors it looks like we will be getting a blast from the past. Only this time, Sam Niell won't be there to make it bearable.



Call me crazy but I was hoping that the raptors will be replaced with something else, they got enough fame already


----------



## Amanda (Oct 8, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Call me crazy but I was hoping that the raptors will be replaced with something else, they got enough fame already




You want another Spinosaurus fiasco?

This is supposed to be a nostalgia trip. Naturally T.rex and the raptors will feature. But we're also promised new species.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 8, 2014)

Dinosaurs are domesticatable otherwise cavemen wouldnt have been able to ride around on them.

/averagemoviegoer


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 9, 2014)

Weren't Velociraptors the size of Turkeys? Or they going to ignore that for entertainment sake?

They should have Giganotosaurus in the movie. A three way fight between T-Rex, Spinosaurus and Giganotosaurus would be cool.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2014)

They are, the movies are using Utahraptors so that is one of the many inaccuracies in the film and seeing as how raptors are now considered to have feathers that is another long list of inaccuracies(they've said they won't change it despite the latest findings).

If we need an excuse they also had some frog DNA which lead to mutations like being able to change sex so there is that but generally it's a horribly inaccurate movie with stupid characters and plot which has nostalgia of dinos.

Trust me, Ninja T-Rex from the first movie is a far worse offender than velociraptors not being regular sized.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 9, 2014)

Feathered raptors are incredibly beautiful imo, but I understand it they don't want to change the concept now. It would be nice if the acknowledged the issue on-screen and discussed how the "dinosaurs" are actually just artificial freaks created to satisfy human expectations.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it's more that most people are more used to the reptilian potrayals and at this point if they change the raptors to having feathers instead of scales it causes a problem as to why the previous ones did not so for that I understand where they came from.


----------



## Njaa (Oct 9, 2014)

The funny thing about the whole feathered raptor issue is the little scene from the first movie. Remember the kid that referred to Velociraptor as a "6 foot turkey", weird how prophetic that line ended up being in reality.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

I am going to wait... till the real trailer and movie come out... please dont be cheesy and over the top like those moments from The Lost World.

Girl vs Raptor, The Rex going to the suburbs to drink on a pool, and hanging out in Burbank "san diego yeah right..."


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Oct 9, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I am going to wait... till the real trailer and movie come out... please dont be cheesy and over the top like those moments from The Lost World.
> 
> *Girl vs Raptor, The Rex going to the suburbs to drink on a pool, and hanging out in Burbank "san diego yeah right..."*



Haha yeah both of those scenes were very cheesy but I kind of dug the latter because when I saw it I was a kid and i had always wondered; "What would it be like if dinos lived in the modern world?" 

So, it was kind of cool seeing that T-Rex in San Diego and peoples reaction to it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2014)

Velociraptors being able to jump at heights beyond what they were estimated and biting through steel fences to escape via ninja aerial skills(keep in mind the fences were built to keep them in so even with the electricity off they should not be able to jump that high when they needed food to be lowered or bite through steel). T-Rex appearing from nowhere to bite a raptor without making no tremor and despite us seeing nothing in the background seconds prior. Doctor Grant getting beneath a falling jeep when he did'nt have to do that(he could let it keep falling while staying on the side). Raptors opening doors. Tim just standing and doing nothing as a raptor tried to push open a door when he could have handed them a gun to shoot the raptor.

Lost World was'nt the first JP movie to start that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Haha yeah both of those scenes were very cheesy but I kind of dug the latter because when I saw it I was a kid and i had always wondered; "What would it be like if dinos lived in the modern world?"
> 
> So, it was kind of cool seeing that T-Rex in San Diego and peoples reaction to it.



No one liked the girls vs Raptor.

I wanted to see the Rex go to the inland jurassic park and wreak havoc there, I also didnt mind him going trought the streets of burbank but the suburbian pool was dumb. How the fuck do you reach the suburbs from the docks in such little time?

No, no, no....
Action its awesome but if you built it with them feels then it will pump the audience to it's max levels and thus be awesome.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You want another Spinosaurus fiasco?
> 
> This is supposed to be a nostalgia trip. Naturally T.rex and the raptors will feature. But we're also promised new species.



Call me crazy but I liked the Spinosaurus, even back then I was already bored of seeing T rex everywhere... books, cartoons, movies, games... just too much


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Call me crazy but I liked the Spinosaurus, even back then I was already bored of seeing T rex everywhere... books, cartoons, movies, games... just too much




It's not crazy to like the Spino. But unfortunately it was incredibly badly written into the series. It was just like an author came up with a new character he loves, and tried to make the audience love him too... by making the new character kill the established fan favorite and have all the other characters praise the awesomeness of the newcomer. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It's not crazy to like the Spino. But unfortunately it was incredibly badly written into the series. It was just like an author came up with a new character he loves, and tried to make the audience love him too... by making the new character kill the established fan favorite and have all the other characters praise the awesomeness of the newcomer. It just doesn't work like that.



I agree but there was no other way to really show how he can be superior to the T rex, still doesn't give them right to do what they did but it worked


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I agree but there was no other way to really show how he can be superior to the T rex, still doesn't give them right to do what they did but it worked



I think that attempting to make it superior was a very bad move. Because the T-rex it's the icon of Jurassic Park.
It wanted to work but it all resulted in the fans disliking it, spreading mis-information on what is the spinosaurus and fucked up the story.

Bad story, bad director, bad visual effects.

I read an article of what happened in set and apparently they made the spinosaur destroy a T-rex animatronic of The Lost world while the execs and other people watched and cheered by the spectacle.
I actually found that heart breaking and sad.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 10, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I read an article of what happened in set and apparently they made the spinosaur destroy a T-rex animatronic of The Lost world while the execs and other people watched and cheered by the spectacle.
> I actually found that heart breaking and sad.



Damn


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> I read an article of what happened in set and apparently they made the spinosaur destroy a T-rex animatronic of The Lost world while the execs and other people watched and cheered by the spectacle.
> I actually found that heart breaking and sad.




That's not merely sad - the T.rex animatronics are film history - but just lack of class. The T.rex is part of many people's childhood memories. 

So yeah, that's what I meant with the raptors surely being in this. They're people's memories too. Mine as well. You can't trample on that. 

They could and should and hopefully will introduce new species. But there's no need to try to tear down what has been built earlier.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> That's not merely sad - the T.rex animatronics are film history - but just lack of class. The T.rex is part of many people's childhood memories.
> 
> So yeah, that's what I meant with the raptors surely being in this. They're people's memories too. Mine as well. You can't trample on that.
> 
> They can and should and hopefully introduce new species. But there's no need to try to tear down what has been built earlier.



That is precisely the point of why I am not very fond of Jurassic Park III. Let me search for the article, which is actually written by someone that worked for stan winston at the time.
Scroll near the bottom.


Also in the additional material of the JPIII blu ray, some actors express that they where very sad about the T-rex dying like that and even the director admitted that people where not very happy about it and that he kind of fucked up.
They knew they where walking on sacred ground and they didnt give a shit.

If I had been them I would have had a T-Rex vs a Triceratops, now THAT would had been a completely different story.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

At least they would have scrapped it anyway. But it still doesn't sound nice. Too bad for the crew who had seen all that trouble building them... 

Though the idea of a fight between animatoric dinosaurs is kinda awesome


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Though the idea of a fight between animatoric dinosaurs is kinda awesome



sucks that they didnt use any of that footage at all.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 10, 2014)

While we're at it, it's sure that they will be using animatronics in Jurassic World, too? 

It'd be a damn travesty if the dinos of this film don't live up to the dinos of JP1.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 14, 2014)

First teaser poster:


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2014)

After seeing this poster and staring at it I figured that they just mixed the names of Lost World and Jurassic park.

They must be like: lets combine both names! and pop!
Jurassic World!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2014)

I kinda don't want to see an aquatic Dino, reason being I would rather a movie be focus on them.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2014)

Any news as of yet?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2014)

> *New JURASSIC WORLD Stills Offer First Look At Irrfan Khan, B.D. Wong, And More*
> 
> Universal Pictures have unveiled a new viral site for Jurassic World called "Masrani", focusing on the man who runs the company that resurrected the theme park. There's a lot of interesting background information about the creation of Jurassic World (it's been open since 2005 as it turns out), and is structured in the same way that most corporate websites are these days.
> 
> There are also a lot of new stills from the movie scattered throughout the site, with the best rounded up below. You can find the best by clicking on the link, but here we have a first look at owner Simon Masrani (Life of Pi's Irrfan Khan) and Jurassic Park actor B.D. Wong as Henry Wu.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 18, 2014)

How long till we see our first dino?


----------



## Njaa (Nov 20, 2014)

Is that an updated Spino i see (for the time anyway) in one of those pics??


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2014)

This director has some sort of obsession with people from India... I have seen this from his previous work.


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2014)

Why hasnt the title changed to Jurassic World yet?


----------



## Legend (Nov 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aBNc8pKg_04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2014)

I hate these small teasers.


----------



## Legend (Nov 23, 2014)

Honestly i do too, but i loved this one


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 23, 2014)

Dat theme is back!


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2014)

that was stupid


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 23, 2014)

Finally.

Hopefully it's good. But I don't think it will capture that same Spielberg magic. There needs to be a child lead to help bring out that child-like feeling of awe and wonder.


----------



## Legend (Nov 23, 2014)

The guy said he wants to make it a direct sequel to the first and will use it for reference


There is a child lead, its that kid who was helping Tony Stark in Ironman 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 23, 2014)

Decent teaser. 

And these pics are pretty cool.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 23, 2014)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]aBNc8pKg_04[/YOUTUBE]




You are playing with my emotions.

Do not let me down.

This doesn't even have to be magnificent, it just needs to be a fun summer movie that doesn't piss off the original fans in any irritating details, and we're fine. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And these pics are pretty cool.




They are. 

Very nice of them to design the vehicles to be round. Now it's much easier for the big critters to move them around.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 23, 2014)

Legend said:


> The guy said he wants to make it a direct sequel to the first and will use it for reference
> 
> 
> There is a child lead, its that kid who was helping Tony Stark in Ironman 3


Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2014)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]aBNc8pKg_04[/YOUTUBE]



Not feeling it but like the remix of the theme.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Hopefully this helps.




The child lead is needed for keeping with the original, true. I also really like it that they're making it a sequel to the first movie. Let's see if they actively retcon films two and three out of existence (I wouldn't mind at all), or just passively ignore them.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Not feeling it but like the remix of the theme.




Yeah, reminded me a bit of this Stand By Me remix used in the Hannibal season 2 trailer:

[YOUTUBE]eCVlOQ3AZrc[/YOUTUBE]

That eerie coldness.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2014)

Legend said:


> The guy said he wants to make it a direct sequel to the first and will use it for reference
> 
> 
> There is a child lead, its t



As for the dinosaurs on the "teaser"... they looked really fake. Who the heck made them? ILM? Weta?
The photography it's the same as "Safety not guaranteed"

That trailer better blows my mind...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2014)

The guy from GOTG!? Why him!?


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2014)

He got that role because he was a fit, apparently the seeds for some of the stuff from JP 1 appear hear. Like the scientist played by BD Wong, and possibly the shaving cream can


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 24, 2014)

Maybe the CGI is still being worked on, so it should still look better in the film than in the teaser/trailer.

Also I don't think a child's perspective in 2010's is the same as the 80's & 90's so I'm not confident this film will capture that same feeling. Especially considering we have super CGI films released all the time, and have stuff like Godzilla just last year. Films aim to be cool now, rather than awe inspiring. Not exactly the same. John Williams was a big part of that feeling too. But Michael Giacchino does good stuff too from what I know of him.

I'm sure I'll like the film, but I'm worried it won't feel the same.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree on the latest trend in cinema to look cool. Everyone wants their movies to be some billion dollar maker, few are interested in making a good movie that is awe inspiring and becomes iconic. The original JP is iconic, will this be iconic?I also agree with the whole child perspective thing, have people seen this generation of kids?A grown adult experiencing the inner child in them would do just as well like Sam Neil's character in JP 1.

I want this to be good but I'll settle for decent popcorn flick too, just please don't be bad.



Inuhanyou said:


> *The guy from GOTG*!? Why him!?



You answered your question. They realised he was being cast in GOTG and knew that he was a hot star to pick up(and he is good looking and those sell in Hollywood). It's also possible they felt he was a good choice for the character he'll be playing.


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2014)

He is supposed to be a mix of sam neil and godbloom


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 24, 2014)

Nobody can replace Jeff Godblum.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 24, 2014)

Good point about the child perspective. The fans were children back then, but have now grown up. Like the Hobbit was written for child audience and the Lord of the Rings was written as a sequel to it after the audience wanted more... but by the time LotR finally hit the book stores both the original audience and the sequel had grown mature.



Suigetsu said:


> As for the dinosaurs on the "teaser"... they looked really fake. Who the heck made them? ILM? Weta?
> The photography it's the same as "Safety not guaranteed"
> 
> That trailer better blows my mind...




I doubt that's finished CGI, though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2014)

Official trailer:


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2014)

Love the trailer. Love them using the raptors as bloodhounds, love the cocnept for a new dinosaur. Finally we get an underwater dino.

Legendary did Godzilla justice I have confidence they will make this good


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay so the story is that kids go to Jurassic Park and then bad stuff happens. That could work. This looks like it could be great. I'm safely excited now.

I see a lot of redone shots from the first film which is cool.

No Godblum cameo is disappointing though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 25, 2014)

So they created a new dinosaur via hybridisation?And someone said Pratt's character is supposed to be a mix of Sam Neil and Goldblum which I can see in the trailor.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2014)

They seem to have pretty relaxed security so far for a dinosaur park particularly when people are canoeing through an open river where anything could jump out.

Though ofcourse there could be several explanations for this (they have security traps laid out somewhere if the dinos get too close, they simply only have the harmless dinos out and roaming about)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2014)

i am afraid of what the hybrid looks like


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2014)

From the looks of it, we're gonna get something that has claws like a raptor, legs like a rex and possibly spines like s stegosaurus.

I imagine its probably going to look pretty standard as a dinosaur for now.


----------



## G (Nov 25, 2014)

the cgi looks pretty bad to me


----------



## Atlas (Nov 25, 2014)

Trailer was really cool. That scene with the shark gave me goosebumps. Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Rika24 (Nov 25, 2014)

Amanda said:


> You are playing with my emotions.
> 
> Do not let me down.
> 
> ...



the moment i saw those i thought of Arby in Lost World (the book)



Legend said:


> He got that role because he was a fit, apparently the seeds for some of the stuff from JP 1 appear hear. Like the scientist played by BD Wong, and possibly the shaving cream can



if this is a direct sequel to movie 1, they BETTER explain the can.



Tom Servo said:


> They seem to have pretty relaxed security so far for a dinosaur park particularly when people are canoeing through an open river where anything could jump out.
> 
> Though ofcourse there could be several explanations for this (they have security traps laid out somewhere if the dinos get too close, they simply only have the harmless dinos out and roaming about)



i was thinking that they might have lessened the amount of carnivores that roam free. there's no way they'd be stupid enough to let people roam around with the T-Rex and Raptors loose.



Tom Servo said:


> From the looks of it, we're gonna get something that has claws like a raptor, legs like a rex and possibly spines like s stegosaurus.
> 
> I imagine its probably going to look pretty standard as a dinosaur for now.



i seriously hope it looks 100% dino, i remember a rumor a few years back that they had human-like faces or something.

anyways, i'm kinda disappointed to not see any old characters like Grant, Malcolm, or even adult Lex and Tim. do we know the kid's name? hope it's Arby. I dunno about you, but i feel like rereading Jurassic Park now


----------



## Amanda (Nov 25, 2014)

The trailer was nice. Looks like a pretty straightforwards summer adventure movie with dinos and nostalgia moments, and it stays loyal to the formula of the original, so all is exactly as I wanted. I suspect many people will hate the stuff with the raptors, but I'm already sold.

I still don't understand how they have the DNA of a Liopleurodon, though.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 25, 2014)

Loved the trailer!

I'm pumped for this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2014)

> I still don't understand how they have the DNA of a Liopleurodon, though.


a mosquito bit it :ignoramus


----------



## Amanda (Nov 25, 2014)

Aspect said:


> a mosquito bit it :ignoramus




An aquatic mosquito that was caught in the sap of an aquatic tree. 

No but they better explain this in the movie.  Looks like they're going to explain why the dinosaurs are anatomically inaccurate - after all them creating dinosaurs from genetic mashups is a big plot point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 25, 2014)

This time they multiply instead of changing sex to reproduce.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2014)

who the fuck in their right mind would hybrid a dino?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> so the rumors/leaks about the trailer since yesteryear was true.
> 
> 
> 1) that aquatic Dino exhibit seems too fucking open, surely it can jump within the stands.



I'm just surprised nobody seems to be on edge in the stands or that there's a railroad built right over where the liopleurodon exhibit is. I mean he swims into any one of those support beams its game over.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear god, when my boyfriend told me those were Trained Raptors I just lost it...



I had my reserves about the rumors about a hybrid dino, but now...


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

the original was iconic and a masterpiece


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2014)

Muk said:


> who the fuck in their right mind would hybrid a dino?



who would genetically engineer the revival of dinosaurs for a theme park?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Warudo being the voice of reason


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2014)

It's not an "aquatic dino". Large marine reptiles weren't true dinosaurs. They're their own sub bracket in the evolutionary tree. 

I'm guessing there's some kind of force field or electrified fence to keep it contained, which will fail at some point via standard movie tropes.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 25, 2014)

The World said:


> who would genetically engineer the revival of dinosaurs for a theme park?



People who want trillions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

True, but that thing killing people won't be nothing big since it will literally swallow people whole.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> People who want trillions.


that was a rhetorical question


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2014)

As a Toronto Raptors fan, this film will be a gold mine of gifs, even if it doesn't exactly amaze me with it's initial trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 25, 2014)

You think Rukia was an extra?


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2014)

Of course. He was likely the main Raptor cast member.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think the new dino will have a human-esque appearance to my knowledge that was concept idea from an abandoned script although whats not so reassuring is the fact that the lower half of the human dino looks alot like what we've seen in the trailer (chasing after Chris Pratt) teeth are about the same size too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 25, 2014)

I bet that bike is going to break at some point and the dude will ride one of the Velociraptors and it's going to be awesome.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 25, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Official trailer:


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 25, 2014)

the special effects-heavy sequences look like pure S tbh 

it seems like they're trying to sell it on the physicality and emotional content of chris pratt's performance but he has next to zero presence and impact, bringing almost nothing to the table beyond generic beefcake and thin-ass lips


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the special effects-heavy sequences look like pure S tbh
> 
> it seems like they're trying to sell it on the physicality and emotional content of chris pratt's performance but he has next to zero presence and impact, bringing almost nothing to the table beyond generic beefcake and thin-ass lips



The first trailer for all movies all have poor CGI because they're basically a forced rushed job. It's the same for Transformers 4 and GotG. 

They're still in post production and later trailers will fix it up.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 25, 2014)

the dialogs are pure S too






omg laser pew pew! said:


> The first trailer for all movies all have poor CGI because they're basically a forced rushed job. It's the same for Transformers 4 and GotG.
> 
> 
> They're still in post production and later trailers will fix it up.



does this really matter when the entire production serves z-movie budget syfy original teas?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2014)

I was explaining the poor CGI, I was not commenting on any part of the movie. That is all, don't turn this into a thing.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 26, 2014)

you're right, of course

oop

stuff like Terminator Salvation still ended up looking like shit after the fact, though


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 26, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> the dialogs are pure S too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da fuq are z movies?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> From the looks of it, we're gonna get something that has claws like a raptor, legs like a rex and possibly spines like s stegosaurus.
> 
> I imagine its probably going to look pretty standard as a dinosaur for now.



Or perhaps:

Funny, all that crap sounds like the plotlines for the Chaos effect toyline from 1997.

I dont know if they understood the symbolism that on the white shark being fed to a badly designed cgi monster creature. I couldnt think but, the genius that jaws spawned being fed to overdone crappy cgi.
Worth of note: Last movie they killed the T-rex which was the poster boy of the series and a great landmark for spielberg. The movie turned out to be shit and the director was forever shunned.
In this movie, they use a white shark as feeding fodder, the white sharks represents jaws which is the landmark for spielberg's carreer...
Let's see what happens, shall we. 

What do I think of this from a Movie making perspective kind of view?
[YOUTUBE]4PLvdmifDSk[/YOUTUBE]
1:02

Also, all the dinosaurs being packed tightly together looks so fucking artificial, if you watch a video of animal life in national geographic or go to the zoo. You will never see animals of different species "specially of big size" being packed together, specially birds.

IMO, I dont see what Spielberg saw on Colin Trevorrow. I hope that I am wrong but for what I have seen, I am yet to be impressed and odds are against it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







On another note

-The book had tamed raptors
- the hybrid can camouflage itself which is why the raptors are needed, btw the lost world book big bad Dino also could have camouflage itself as well.
- the other Dino's could be none aggressive because this time around they followed Dr. Wu's advice, again mention from the book, of taming and domesticating the Dino's from birth. Hammond originally didn't want to do it because it would have taken away from the thrill. So yeah we might only have one killer Dino. So that explains why there aren't much protection around the exhibits.
- the hybrid Dino, known as the D-Rex, will probably fight all the apex preds in this film and be killed by the T-Rex thus making amends for its embarrassment in the 3rd film.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? they never domesticated dinosaurs in the book, and the lost world never had a big bad dino. It had carnotaurs that where chamaleonic on the tennis court but that was just it.

So far the movie seems like it expects to be rewarded or loved just by the simple fact that is a jurassic park movie with nostalgic factor... give me a break.
If we had more dinosaurs movies "that where good" we wouldnt be having this lack luster problem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 26, 2014)

In the book dr. wu wanted them to domesticate the Dino's to make it safer. They never did it because of Hammond as I mention in that very post


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

I dont remember  maybe I should read the book again. Oh well.

Dialogue sounded pretty S.
You can say all the stuff you want about TLW but at least it had cool and catchy exposition. This one... doesnt seem like it will have it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 26, 2014)

Btw in the trailer there's a restricted area a very big one which is the old park.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 26, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Holy crap I totally remember that. I used to have that fight my Godzilla action figure all the time when I was a toddler.
> 
> I'm totally on board if that's what it looks like, both nostalgic and awesome


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 26, 2014)

"Let's create a hybrid super-predator that is difficult to control and makes every other predatory dino in the park look like nothing in comparison. What could go wrong?"

You may as well genetically engineer a flying shark that doesn't need to go back in the water and shoots laser beams from its eyes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2014)

Dont give a darn what y'all say dinosaurs are fucking cool

#CLEVERGIRLRETURNS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2014)

__________ finds a way


----------



## Amanda (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> - the hybrid Dino, known as the D-Rex, will probably fight all the apex preds in this film and be killed by the T-Rex thus making amends for its embarrassment in the 3rd film.




Damn everything, I want to see this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think T Rex beating the Big Bad is needed. The Spino one was them trying to sell their new antagonist creature as superior but it was still a young not fully matured T Rex vs an adult Spino with a decent fight before losing(although no selling a bite to the neck was stupid). This new dino is clearly going to embody aspects of different dinos and having T rex beat it would seem stupid when this dino probably was partly based off it and has none of it's flaws. 

I don't like this idea that dinosaurs can be tamed, I mean even if I could buy the non carnivores, a velociraptor or T rex being tamed?Unless they did something to the genetic code via movie science to make them less hostile.

Considering what happened in JP 1 and JP 2 is public knowledge in universe(Malcolm wrote a book albeit initially shunned for JP 1 as mad while JP 2 had a Rex go wild in a major city and made the news to a point by JP 3 the islands are off limit to most), I'm not sure how they managed to get the park running either.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 26, 2014)

^ I'm under the impression they will just retcon movies 2 and 3 out of existence.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2014)

No amanda.

Money talks.

Science grants n shit


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 26, 2014)

Am I the only one that's getting Alien/s vibes from the second part of the trailer? 

Also I don't know about all this hybrid thing... there are thousands of awesome dinosaur species and yet they have to resort to hybridization to make a true threat for this movie


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 26, 2014)

Might as well leave this here:


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 26, 2014)

As saw as I heard "dinosaur hybrid" I knew this movie stood no chance.

This is gonna be such shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 26, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> As saw as I heard "dinosaur hybrid" I knew this movie stood no chance.
> 
> This is gonna be such shit.



Isn't your race a Hybrid?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

resurrecting dinosaurs and building a theme park for them is cool

making dinosaur hybrids, tho?

nah, man. this is getting too silly


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> resurrecting dinosaurs and building a theme park for them is cool
> 
> making dinosaur hybrids, tho?
> 
> nah, man. this is getting too silly



It has fucking thumbs. It's gonna hack into Samuel L Jackson's computer and shut down the park!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> resurrecting dinosaurs and building a theme park for them is cool
> 
> making dinosaur hybrids, tho?
> 
> nah, man. this is getting too silly



Because fuck the plethora of Legit big bad scary Dino species.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2014)

/kanyeshrug


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah not too fond of hybrid dinos although I'd have been okay with some interspecies mingling between some like how a Tiger and Lion can have offspring. Still I remember hearing rumors of a marine type monster and genetic humanoid dinos, thankfully the last one has'nt happened(yet).

I want to hope this is atleast decent enough to watch when it comes out, otherwise they should put the series to rest in movie form(no reboot either for sometime) because then it becomes the the Die Hard movies that they did'nt let die. Stop ruining things from my childhood Hollywood.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2014)

#StarlordDancesWithRaptors


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Might as well leave this here:





> Apparently, after some research, it?s become apparent that theme parks filled with dinosaurs cloned from fossilized bugs aren?t real either.





> My biggest problem was with the hardly believable dinosaurs in Expendables 3.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

If I may... Um, I'll tell you the problem with the new movie you've got here, it didn't require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn't earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don't take any responsibility for it. You stood on the shoulders of geniuses to accomplish something as fast as you could, and before you even knew what you had, you patented it, and packaged it, and slapped it on a plastic lunchbox, and now you're selling it you wanna sell it.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> If I may... Um, I'll tell you the problem with the new movie you've got here, it didn't require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn't earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don't take any responsibility for it. You stood on the shoulders of geniuses to accomplish something as fast as you could, and before you even knew what you had, you patented it, and packaged it, and slapped it on a plastic lunchbox, and now you're selling it you wanna sell it.


That's the problem with all reboots and sequels of films that are not directed (sometimes written & produced) by the same guys as before.

But sometimes good teams can take over the established properties.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 27, 2014)

Way to miss the reference


----------



## Amanda (Nov 27, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That's the problem with all reboots and sequels of films that are not directed (sometimes written & produced) by the same guys as before.
> 
> But sometimes good teams can take over the established properties.




Tari, we are disappointed. 



My expectations are so modest that I'll be happy even if the movie is retarded. Just don't be boring.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2014)

Huey quoting Ian Malcolm


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2014)

I posted that Ian Malcom video before... and no one noticed.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't understand what I've done this time.

And I'm still left guessing who the hell Huey is. Nice Dynamite or someone else.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 27, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I don't understand what I've done this time.




Nah, nothing. Nice Dynamite just quoted Ian Malcolm, and you answered as if you didn't get the reference, hence the jokes.


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (Nov 27, 2014)

My reaction for the hybrid in this trailer:

[YOUTUBE]Cg19W0-BXHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2014)

Trailer was a bit of a letdown.  Hopefully the movie won't be the same.


----------



## YoungChief (Nov 27, 2014)

Aren't all the dinosaurs hybrids anyway since they used Frog DNA to make them? Then you have shit like the velociraptor and dilophosaurus being completely different from what they were actually like


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> Trailer was a bit of a letdown.  Hopefully the movie won't be the same.



Yeah, it didn't hype me up as I expected, but I have higher hopes for the film as more video is released. We shouldn't judge based on one poorly editted trailer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 27, 2014)

> *Colin Trevorrow Reveals New JURASSIC WORLD Details On Theme Park, Raptors, D-Rex And More*
> 
> Following the early release of the first official Jurassic World trailer, director Colin Trevorrow has offered Empire commentary for the teaser while also revealing new details about the highly-anticipated Jurassic Park III sequel. One of the earlist aspects of the movie revealed in the teaser is the now fully-operational dino theme park. _"It opened in 2005,"_ said Trevorrow. _"Masrani Global, owned by Irrfan Khan's character, bought InGen after John Hammond's passing with a very earnest mission to realise his dream. We have a website that details all that backstory. It will get more interesting as we get closer to June."_ About the origin of the futuristic-looking spherical vehicle, called a gyroscope, as seen in the trailer, he says, _"Steven [Spielberg] loves theme park rides. He wanted to create a way for people to get up close and personal with the animals, to make it a self-driving, free-roaming experience. It loads on a track, but once you're out there, you actually get to navigate around the valley."_ It's shown later in the trailer that these gyrospheres aren't exactly dino-proof. _"I see no way any of that could go wrong,"_ he laughed.
> 
> ...






Aspect said:


> #StarlordDancesWithRaptors


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2014)

Aspect said:


> #StarlordDancesWithRaptors



All my yesss.


So my 8 year old niece just asked to watch the first JP because we have been talking about how excited we are for the new movie. We will watch it tonight. I hope she doesn't get too scared. I was her age when I watched it.... I screamed in terror but I loved every freaking second of it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2014)

what the fuck is a D-Rex? 

the trailer itself was pretty shit tbh. plot is cliche too. but oh well what can you expect.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 27, 2014)

Leaked image of the D-Rex.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2014)

So, I showed my niece Jurassic Park for the first time as I mentioned above.

At first she wasn't too interested, but everything change when the T-Rex attacked. "Auntie, I'm not sure if I'm ready for this movie" *Tim and Alex scream under the car*

I knew that scene was emotionally charged and I begged her to hold on and that everything would be ok. I hugged her and reminded her it was a movie. She was certainly a little shaken by the sequence but after the Brachiosaurus  scene things became much easier for her. It reminded her they were just animals... some herbivores and some carnivores. 

She liked the Gallimimus running, but was worried the T-Rex would attack them again.
The fence scene was hilarious for her, until she realized Ellie was going to turn on the power. "Oh no, no no. You have to jump! JUMP! " 
Surprisingly for me, she wasn't scared of the raptor attack on Ellie. She even found it funny how the raptors tricked Muldoon. "She IS very smart"
The moment Alan took the kids to the restaurant and told them he would go to find help she said "Oh yeah, of courseeee.... leave the kids alone. They always leave the kids alone!"

She loved every bit of the kitchen scene. She was at the edge of her seat when they returned to the control room. "SHE CAN DO THIS! SHE KNOWS COMPUTERS! ....Come on kid! Give him the gun! THE GUN! WHAT ARE YOU DOING! Come on!" she was squirming on her seat. 

"The skeleton is going to give in with all that weight! SEE? I told you! But I think that doesn't matter! Just jump!... Ouch... I think she broke her butt, hahahahaha!"

She was so excited when the T-Rex showed up to save the day that she didn't believe me when I told her the movie was ending when they were in the helicopter. "Nah. It can't end right now! I'm too excited! *credits roll* Noo..... aww. I don't know but I need to play something! I have too much energy!"


We had dinner after that. "Perfect Movie. Perfect Dinner. What else can I ask tonight?"  I'm so proud.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2014)

Sounds like something a 10 year old would write on a fan fiction. And I can tell you this because I wrote that shit when I was like 10. Except it was a Lion...
Also why not use prehistoric fish instead?

Also the colors of the dinosaurs look real shitty.

Soulnova: I am glad your nice liked it. Are you gonna show her the 2nd one?
Dont show her the 3rth one cause that one sucks ass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2014)

The t rex bores me. The raptors have always been the primary antagonists of this franchise.  And it looks like that will basically continue in Jurassic World.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2014)

> Also the colors of the dinosaurs look real shitty.



I'm sure that the colors will have some improvements as the vfx comes closer to be completed though I didn't really see much of a problem with the colors.


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2014)

this is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2014)

rukia, the raptors are the protagonists this time


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2014)

raptor and alan were best buds


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 28, 2014)

Y'all are crazy as hell, the trailer made me excited. Dat theme


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 28, 2014)

Are people really making this much of a big deal about a chimera dino? i can understand if they were trying to pull a "island of Dr. Moreau" thing on us but just one that's supposed to be completely unique sounds perfectly fine to me. It sounds like how the next step in this story would naturally go tbh. gene splicing with dinos would ofcourse bring in extra cash "but its too risky obviously something bad's gonna happen" well you can literally make the same argument with rebuilding a park that proved to be a colossal failure in production 20+ years ago


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2014)

So, for what I heard, Drex has also snake and cuttlefish genes. A venomous chameleon dinosaur with a expansible mandible? Alright, color me interested.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2014)

meh, venom

real apex predators don't need that shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The t rex bores me. The raptors have always been the primary antagonists of this franchise.  And it looks like that will basically continue in Jurassic World.



So that means they finally recognized your talents and you got a bigger role?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 28, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Are people really making this much of a big deal about a chimera dino? i can understand if they were trying to pull a "island of Dr. Moreau" thing on us but just one that's supposed to be completely unique sounds perfectly fine to me. It sounds like how the next step in this story would naturally go tbh. gene splicing with dinos would ofcourse bring in extra cash "but its too risky obviously something bad's gonna happen" well you can literally make the same argument with rebuilding a park that proved to be a colossal failure in production 20+ years ago



They're making a big deal out of it because its fucking stupid. We haven't had a Jurassic park movie in a long time. They should introduce this new franchise to their audience before making some lame hybrid dinosaur. Whats going to happen in Jurassic World 2? A super mega Hybrid? Then we get an ultra super mega hybrid in the third one? Oh shit, how exciting.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah that's what I fear, Hollywood logic would dictate they'd keep trying to raise the stakes by outdoing the previous thing, JP 3 had them do it with the Spino and forcing it by having the young T Rex get taken down to hype it up. Here they do a hybrid with X abilities, then they may try to top it by giving the next hybrid bigger size+ more abilities and so on. Eventually we'll have a Godzilla sized dino that shoots lasers.

I'm lukewarm to the D rex but I fear they may do that for sequels or go with the humanoid dinos who'll probably wield futuristic guns.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 28, 2014)

Jurassic Rim


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 28, 2014)

Should have cast Rocket from Guardians of the Galaxy as well. Movie would have been hilarious.



Aspect said:


> Jurassic Rim


Miranda Kerr Rimjob


----------



## Saishin (Nov 28, 2014)

Why the velociraptors don't attack the man on the moto? don't know it looks an average movie to me


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Why the velociraptors don't attack the man on the moto? don't know it looks an average movie to me



They've been fed


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

The trailer for this film was impressive, but I do not understand why this film is even necessary; the first film of this series was a masterpiece, but the sequels were progressively worse (in my opinion), so I worry that this film shall not be as amazing as was the original.

In the story, why have the scientists not learned their lesson from before? Why have they reopened the park? Do they not know what happened with the original site? I also cannot believe how foolish they were to create their own dinosaur hybrid; what were they thinking?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the story, why have the scientists not learned their lesson from before? Why have they reopened the park? Do they not know what happened with the original site? I also cannot believe how foolish they were to create their own dinosaur hybrid; what were they thinking?



Money


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Money



Both in the story and in actuality, I am certain.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Both in the story and in actuality, I am certain.



Exactly!

Heck if we ever get our hands on some dino DNA do you really think we won't try to clone some?


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 28, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> They're making a big deal out of it because its fucking stupid. We haven't had a Jurassic park movie in a long time. They should introduce this new franchise to their audience before making some lame hybrid dinosaur. Whats going to happen in Jurassic World 2? A super mega Hybrid? Then we get an ultra super mega hybrid in the third one? Oh shit, how exciting.


So you want a reboot? *sigh* 

Jurassic Park 3D was in theaters last year. If somebody wants to know the franchise, he can watch this!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2014)

Noone wants a reboot, but we sure as hell don't want some third rate Syfy TV movie either.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

Im actually excited for this, the reasoning for creating hybrids was because the fact that people have gotten Jaded to the prior dinos. The entire existance of the dinosaurs is what Malcolm said in the first movie, they are playing god, and nature has a way of righting wrongs. The people in charge havent learned. The raptors may have been messed with on a molecular level not do attack humans or were actually tamed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 29, 2014)

heavy_rasengan said:


> They're making a big deal out of it because its fucking stupid. We haven't had a Jurassic park movie in a long time. They should introduce this new franchise to their audience before making some lame hybrid dinosaur. Whats going to happen in Jurassic World 2? A super mega Hybrid? Then we get an ultra super mega hybrid in the third one? Oh shit, how exciting.



its not stupid at all really there really is no other way to take the franchise but repeat what the others did or take it in a new direction.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah, I want to see new dinosaurs, and I've seen a lot of documentaries about dinosaurs, so a new designed one is perfect for me. 
Next time create a dragon!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 29, 2014)

People watch these movies for Dino's killing as much people as possible in the most gruesome way ever. That's why JP3 failed only like 3 people died.


----------



## Amanda (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> People watch these movies for Dino's killing as much people as possible in the most gruesome way ever. That's why JP3 failed only like 3 people died.




I think the most important element of the success of the original was that "wooah, awesome!" factor - the almost childlike spirit of adventure and discovery. The novelty of CGI monsters helped, as did I believe the general mood of the era. These days people are so cynical and tired - not to mentioned used to CGI "wonders" - it's hard if not impossible to hit the same buttons anymore.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 29, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> its not stupid at all really there really is no other way to take the franchise but repeat what the others did or take it in a new direction.



But the idea of the Park being finally opened is such a case, the hybrid dino was'nt needed. I'd have been okay with some underwater reptile like the one we see in the trailor. 

Because once they hit the hybrid card, they can't just go back to regular dinos due to Hollywood law to keep topping the previous outlandish thing. There are so many dinos discovered since the original JP and so many changes to how people now see some older dinos which they could incorporate to introduce the audience.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 29, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> But the idea of the Park being finally opened is such a case, the hybrid dino was'nt needed. I'd have been okay with some underwater reptile like the one we see in the trailor.
> 
> Because once they hit the hybrid card, they can't just go back to regular dinos due to Hollywood law to keep topping the previous outlandish thing. There are so many dinos discovered since the original JP and so many changes to how people now see some older dinos which they could incorporate to introduce the audience.


But its implied the parks been open for a while now. So much so that people are getting bored of normal ones

That only really works if they used it to create more than one, the point of this one is that its a freak of nature among freaks of natures. I dont see the problem with introducing one hybrid as the antagonist in this one and then using something else in the movies we could see a new fictional dinosaur every now and then but if the focus isn't entirely on them there isn't really much of a problem. Considering JP took liberties with changing alot of dino species to fit their needs why is this a big problem


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2014)

If they show how velociraptors mate, then its an instant blockbuster


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 29, 2014)

I never understood the concept of "introducing a franchise to a new generation."

The original movie is iconic. Most of the adults watching this one grew up in households where JP was already viewed. Most of the kids had parents who loved the original. Saying you have to introduce your audience to the concept of JP is literally the most pathetic argument I've heard about a movie all year, and that's saying something. JP is something most movie lovers already understand. It's not some obscure French art film from the eighties. It was a mega fucking blockbuster.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 29, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If they show how velociraptors mate, then its an instant blockbuster



I can get into that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 29, 2014)

How he new Trex will more or less look like.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2014)

The T-Rex will actually have feathers this time, and the hybrid is called the D-Rex


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 30, 2014)

Legend said:


> The T-Rex will actually have feathers this time, and the hybrid is called the D-Rex



Source of the T-Rex with feathers ?

Because that would be literally movie suicide if they went with that Change even if it's its to fact check.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2014)

I heard about it years ago, but i checked just now, there wont be


----------



## Amanda (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> How he new Trex will more or less look like.




Is her head a bit smaller than before? 

Because I recall they enlarged her skull for the movies to make her look more intimidating. Same for the Spinosaurus, they made its skull and jaws more robust than IRL.

Anyway, it looks like it could be same specimen. The scars match the Velociraptor fight...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2014)

That Rex no sold the raptors attacks including a bite to the neck with no visible damage, doubt it but guess it matches with them wanting to feed off the nostalgia of JP 1 and connect Jurassic World too.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 30, 2014)

Pilaf said:


> I never understood the concept of "introducing a franchise to a new generation."
> 
> The original movie is iconic. Most of the adults watching this one grew up in households where JP was already viewed. Most of the kids had parents who loved the original. Saying you have to introduce your audience to the concept of JP is literally the most pathetic argument I've heard about a movie all year, and that's saying something. JP is something most movie lovers already understand. It's not some obscure French art film from the eighties. It was a mega fucking blockbuster.



lol yeah and the exact same argument could be made for Spider-man which was reintroduced in almost exactly the same way a little more than a decade after the original. For JP its been more than two decades and it has nothing to do with reintroducing your audience to the "concept" of JP. More so, you have to introduce them to this new franchise. It has been long enough that you don't need to resort to cheap sci-fi tricks like making a fake dinosaur to impress your audience. A fresh take on the concept in addition to some new dinosaurs (there are a lot of damn dinosaurs that we haven't seen, a lot) would have been enough. Instead, the stakes are high at the very beginning and "normal dinosaurs" are automatically less interesting and play second fiddle to this new fake one. Not to mention that it borrows from the tired cliche formula of being some super-intelligent, super dangerous dinosaur. Wouldn't even be surprised if they pulled a king kong at the ending at this point.


----------



## Mai♥ (Dec 3, 2014)

I am SO hyped for this movie!! the trailer looks great! The water dinosaur (sorry I dont remember the name of it that I have been told) looks amazing.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 4, 2014)

june 12th is too long.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 4, 2014)

Mai♥ said:


> I am SO hyped for this movie!! the trailer looks great! The water dinosaur (sorry I dont remember the name of it that I have been told) looks amazing.




Liopleurodon, milady, Liopleurodon.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2014)

Psychic said:


> june 12th is too long.



How old are you? I blink and fart and lose six months.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 17, 2014)

Rukia what was it like meeting Chris Pratt? How is he in real life?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 17, 2014)

*@ sennin*

.... I don't know what to make of that. They look kinda derpy, both of them.  

And the raptor is obvious CGI. Plus her badassity is instantly diminished by the fact that there is a human next to her and she isn't in the process of tearing him open.

Anyway, thanks for posting. It's a bit of a shock, but perhaps it will grow on me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2014)

It was posted more as some kind of Holiday gift from the director.  It is obviously not a still from the movie.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 17, 2014)

^ Ok, good to know. 

They still look like a duo of derpy buddies from a cop show.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 17, 2014)

Amanda said:


> ^ Ok, good to know.
> 
> They still look like a duo of derpy buddies from a cop show.



This is what I thought of immediately


----------



## Atlas (Dec 17, 2014)

Almost thought it was Pratt photoshopped into Rukia's sig.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Best Look Yet At JURASSIC WORLD's D-Rex (Hybrid Dinosaur)_


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2015)

looks scareh


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks cool, i like it. And as for the riding the motorcycle with the raptors, i dont think he is, i remember in the Lost World book Sarah rode one with the raptors following her while she was trying to save Arby (i might be wrong about a few things though since it has been a while since i read it).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

In this movie Prat character trains Raptors.


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, i forgot, god is my memory going ^^'


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 15, 2015)

Is it wrong I'm underwhelmed by D-Rex's look even if I like the color scheme?(horrible for hiding out in background though but guessing it can change colors).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2015)

Well the hybrid could have been Dinohumans


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2015)

I heard it has predator like camo


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 15, 2015)

Metal Gear Dinos. Humans better watch out for giant cardboard boxes.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks bad in my honest opinion


----------



## Atlas (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like a t-rex sized velociraptor.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Is it wrong I'm underwhelmed by D-Rex's look even if I like the color scheme?(horrible for hiding out in background though but guessing it can change colors).



lmao no it looks lame as fuck. Like someone else mentioned, its basically a mix of a T-rex and a raptor with a hint of spinosaurus. Extremely underwhelming 



			
				Nice_Dynamite said:
			
		

> In this movie Prat character trains Raptors.



Please tell me your joking.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> In this movie Prat character trains Rukia.


fixed                  .


----------



## Amanda (Jan 17, 2015)

The most important thing I want from this movie is T-rex beating D-rex.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 17, 2015)

Does T Rex need to be the end be all even when the big bad is genetically created to have T Rex, raptor, snake and Cuttlefish DNA to give it all the pros of the above?This abomination is created to be a super dino/T Rex on roids.

JP 3 was stupid for trying to force the Spino on us but forcing the T rex is'nt the way to go either.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

Is D Rex a hybrid of a velociraptor and a porcupine?  That feeling you get when you know there's some freaky evolution going down in the universe?


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 18, 2015)

There's something weird about it's teeth... they seem too distantly spaced 



Amanda said:


> The most important thing I want from this movie is T-rex beating D-rex.



Mhm


----------



## Amanda (Jan 18, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Does T Rex need to be the end be all even when the big bad is genetically created to have T Rex, raptor, snake and Cuttlefish DNA to give it all the pros of the above?This abomination is created to be a super dino/T Rex on roids.
> 
> JP 3 was stupid for trying to force the Spino on us but forcing the T rex is'nt the way to go either.




I'm speaking like this because I consider the JP dino species as virtually being characters of their own. Especially T.rex and the raptors. It's not just about showing off different movie monsters. The audience has formed a similar relationship with these species as it forms with the human characters. 



Swarmy said:


> Mhm




Shuddup, it's not like the underdog never wins in fiction.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you honestly believe this hybrid won't be shown to be superior


----------



## asdfa (Jan 18, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Does T Rex need to be the end be all even when the big bad is genetically created to have T Rex, raptor, snake and Cuttlefish DNA to give it all the pros of the above?This abomination is created to be a super dino/T Rex on roids.
> 
> JP 3 was stupid for trying to force the Spino on us but forcing the T rex is'nt the way to go either.


Underdog T-Rex is people's hero.


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2015)

Dragonzord


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 18, 2015)

STOP FOLLOWING ME Q


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2015)

asdfa said:


> Underdog T-Rex is people's hero.



Then we better get T-Rex training montage with old bearded Velociraptor coach.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2015)

You didn't see the end credits of JP3? Where the baby T-Rex saw his dad got killed by the Spino, ran away and train to become Bat-Rex


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Do you honestly believe this hybrid won't be shown to be superior




Of course it will be, that's the point of its existence. However, it's not written it stars it will survive the movie. I hope it doesn't, I want real dinosaurs, to the extent JP dinos can be real.



asdfa said:


> Underdog T-Rex is people's hero.




Mock all you want, but this trope was the reason T.rex was given that last triumphant moment in JP1. The original ending was lame, and they realized people wanted to see good old rexie one more time. Similarly, Spino sucked so much because they were trying to make it the new T.rex, when there was no need to try to reinvent the wheel in the first place. It just felt like cheap cheating, and shitting on a species that has become iconic in general and in fiction in particular. 

Anyway, doesn't "people's hero" sound rather communist? Socialism has little to do with the park, iGen, or any of these folks...


----------



## asdfa (Jan 19, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Mock all you want, but this trope was the reason T.rex was given that last triumphant moment in JP1. The original ending was lame, and they realized people wanted to see good old rexie one more time. Similarly, Spino sucked so much because they were trying to make it the new T.rex, when there was no need to try to reinvent the wheel in the first place. It just felt like cheap cheating, and shitting on a species that has become iconic in general and in fiction in particular.
> Anyway, doesn't "people's hero" sound rather communist? Socialism has little to do with the park, iGen, or any of these folks


​


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2015)

Why on earth I brought communism into this...? Cannot fathom. It's the sort of things your mind does when you sleep too little for too long.

Anyway, asdfa, if you used some emoticon or GIF there I can't see it (NF has been a bitch ever since I adblocked some stuff here).

Oh whatever, this movie will suck in all its mediocrity. Hopefully it will suck less than the Hobbit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2015)

Everything is looking pretty underwhelming. Clearly going for the Nostalgia balls, but aside from that this thing seems to lack the sheer force of passion. Looks more like a product gig.

I was not impressed by the directors last movie.

Also the colors for the dinosaurs look really mediocre and gray, wtf.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Everything is looking pretty underwhelming. Clearly going for the Nostalgia balls, but aside from that this thing seems to lack the sheer force of passion. Looks more like a product gig.
> 
> I was not impressed by the directors last movie.
> 
> Also the colors for the dinosaurs look really mediocre and gray, wtf.



Pretty much agree with you on all counts.  Hoping that the dinosaur colors will improve as the cgi comes closer to completion.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 20, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Looks more like a product gig.


Seeing how the entire trailer is in orange teal it's beyond any doubt.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2015)

And the white shark thing as a food source for the mosasaurus. Wtf?

Trevorrows logic is "they can clone their own white sharks so they can feed them"
Does not consider than even then white sharks cant be bred in captivity, let alone a prehistoric reptile of that size.

It's hilarious how they are doing everything that Jeff Goldblum said was wrong. They are just thinking what they can do instead of "if they should"

Why not clone a prehistoric fish instead? that wouldnt be as bad.
Also the dinosaur placement looks retarded, I mean have these guys ever went to a fucking zoo or watched NG or Discovery Channel? Animals dont go splish splash with herds of other species, JP3 commited this mistake and it looked ridiculous and now this guys are on it.
What's more laughable is that the guys that did the original and The lost world actually did it right and that was like two decades ago.... seriously.

The plot seems like something I wrote for a movie I did with my Jurassic Park toys in my garden when I was 9 years old.
And the bad guy was a hybrid dinosaur from chaos effect... OMG. Had my sister not erased it on the vhs camera I could had probably sue for plagiarism.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 20, 2015)

@Suigetsu : You didn't imagine a Stegoceratops by any chance, did you?  Because I was looking around just now and there seems to be *ANOTHER* hybrid dinosaur made from hybridizing, as the name indicates, a Stegosaurus and Triceratops.  I suspect the Stegoceratops was what they first attempted before going for Indominus Rex - the official name of the super-rex.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2015)

What?where did you get that info?


----------



## asdfa (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish this was still about human-dinosaur hybrids carrying guns. It'd be monumentally stupid but at least remotely interesting to see, unlike now.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 21, 2015)

So they're essentially just shitting all over the legacy of the first two, except even worse than three did.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What?where did you get that info?



Apparently there was a leak from Hasbro on Jurassic World toys they are producing for the movie.  A Stegoceratops was among them.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2015)

That is the stupidest design in the franchise by FAR.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2015)

What were they thinking?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2015)

They could have easily create their own fire breathing dragon but nooooo


----------



## asdfa (Jan 21, 2015)

Hell yeah man, that's what I'm talking about. Human hybrids, mythical beasts, just do something interesting if you opened that can. It'd be fucking stupid as all hell, but I'll go see a movie where Jeff Goldblum fights a human-dragon equipped with an AK.

Instead they put one existing dinosaur over another and called it a day.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2015)

My idea for giant dinos especially a T-rex+Stegosaur+Raptor giant that shoots fire and conveniently looks like Godzilla vs giant robots is better.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 21, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> The plot seems like something I wrote for a movie I did with my Jurassic Park toys in my garden when I was 9 years old.
> And the bad guy was a hybrid dinosaur from chaos effect... OMG. Had my sister not erased it on the vhs camera I could had probably sue for plagiarism.



 


Ok, someone has to confirm this for me because I don't know if its a joke or not. Does he really "train" the velociraptors?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2015)

> "[Pratt's character] Owen's relationship with the raptors is complicated. They aren't friends. These animals are nasty and dangerous and they'll bite your head off if you make the wrong move," Trevorrow told Slash Film. "But there are men and women out there today who have forged tenuous connections with dangerous predators. That's interesting territory to me," he then added.





> "Chris Pratt's character is doing behavioral research on the raptors. They aren't trained, they can't do tricks. He's just trying to figure out the limits of the relationship between these highly intelligent creatures and human beings. If people don't think there's potential in those ideas, maybe they won't like this movie. But I ask them to give it a chance."





Take this one with a grain of salt:


> According to our source, there will be lots of Dino on Dino fighting, as some of the Dinos are "good guys" that are trained by Chris Pratt's character. The raptors and T-Rex are among the "trained" good dinosaurs. The big bad dinosaur has instant camouflage abilities, like the cuttlefish, so he blends into the background, is smart like the velociraptor, uses his jaw like a snake, and can terrorize like the T-Rex. Does this mean the new dino will be the ONLY "bad" one? Or will there be more than one? Unconfirmed, but it will be the catalyst that kicks off the peril.





So if true we have a rex and some raptors(the ones running alongside Pratt on his bike). They are'nt trained in the sense they do doggie tricks, it's akin to how some people can be near predators over time but still risk danger of cet predator eating them. Hopefully like that and not dinos being pokemon/monster summons.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2015)

Pratt: Clever Girl, I choose you !11


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

This "good/bad" idea takes the whole "life will find a way" theme and completely shits on it.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 22, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Take this one with a grain of salt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dear God....

And they're not joking with this hybrid... uses his jaw like a snake... if he swallows a huge dinosaur I'm gonna leave the cinema


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> @Suigetsu : You didn't imagine a Stegoceratops by any chance, did you?  Because I was looking around just now and there seems to be *ANOTHER* hybrid dinosaur made from hybridizing, as the name indicates, a Stegosaurus and Triceratops.  I suspect the Stegoceratops was what they first attempted before going for Indominus Rex - the official name of the super-rex.



These are the dinosaur hybrids from my first dinosaur movie, back in 1998. That was never completed unfortunately.

She was great because she was like a mega raptor and I had Dr. Grant's Raptor "the little hatchling from JP1 was all grown and ready for battle" I named her Talon like the Raptor from Primal Rage.

Anyways they where supposed to fight but I slated that for the next day... unfortunately my enthusiasm was swipped just as my sister rewinded and deleted the vhs tape.  It made me really sad man.
It was named Talon because I played Primal Rage back then and couldnt think of a better name at the time.

I also wanted this one but I couldnt find it in any Toy's R Us and that only happened whenever I went out for vacations. Unfortunately at 9/10 years old I had a very limited amount of money during vacations so I was subjected to my folks pockets "they said they didnt want to buy me stuff cause I would get spoiled" Compstegnathus among many other specimens and equipment couldnt be added to my "Park"


Fortunately a decade later I had ebay and more re$$$ources so


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

Paradeinonychus sounds pretty badass I must say.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope Optimus prime rides a Trex in this movie as well.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was just looking around for info on Jurassic World and the Indominus Rex, and it appears that there's one more part to its genetic component.

On top of it having the DNA of a Tyrannosaurs Rex, Velociraptor, a death adder snake and a cuttlefish, but it also has *HUMAN DNA* thrown into the mix.  Theories have been popping up that the Indominus Rex was created for the purpose of being a living weapon for military use.  Here's what the Jurassic World site says on one of its pages:

"CEO Simon Masrani has announced a boost of $225 million over the next three years to subsidiary InGen. Funds are allocated to further support InGen's private security division, *which has become a world leader specializing in peacekeeping, drone operation and contingency services*."

More than idiot scientists trying to make more quick bucks, we might also have a military experiment gone wrong.  It makes sense, doesn't it?  Why else create a genetic hybrid with the DNA of a cuttlefish - *an animal known for its ability to camouflage itself?*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 24, 2015)

Next step human dinos with laser guns.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 24, 2015)

What's better - dinosaurs with human dna, or humans with dinosaur dna?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2015)

I want Talking Raptors.....other already have Rukia


----------



## asdfa (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I want Talking Raptors.....other already have Rukia


[YOUTUBE]lNDiZGdDBcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 25, 2015)

asdfa said:


> What's better - dinosaurs with human dna, or humans with dinosaur dna?



The latter allows JP to throw it's hat in the superhero genre, we'll get our own Dino versions of solo superhero films before they team up to stop alien dinosaurs.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 25, 2015)

JP cinematic universe stage 1.

We're thinking of way more interesting films now


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 26, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> I was just looking around for info on Jurassic World and the Indominus Rex, and it appears that there's one more part to its genetic component.
> 
> On top of it having the DNA of a Tyrannosaurs Rex, Velociraptor, a death adder snake and a cuttlefish, but it also has *HUMAN DNA* thrown into the mix.  Theories have been popping up that the Indominus Rex was created for the purpose of being a living weapon for military use.  Here's what the Jurassic World site says on one of its pages:
> 
> ...



No no no... nooo  Stop fucking my childhood


----------



## asdfa (Jan 26, 2015)

Ingen basically became Umbrella.

You know what that means.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zombie dinosaurs




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2015)

Vampire Dino's and Were Dino's

#TeamJacob-Rex


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2015)

asdfa said:


> Ingen basically became Umbrella.
> 
> You know what that means.
> 
> ...



The Resident Evil movies are my guilty pleasure.... I just know they're bad but at the same time sooo damn gooood


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 28, 2015)

We need Alex Raptor, a Velociraptor humanoid wearing tenchcoat and shades that can bullet time and speak with an accent.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 28, 2015)

Can we even handle that?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 28, 2015)

So there's going to be some kind of dino...crisis..?


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2015)

or Turok.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 30, 2015)

You just had to


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 31, 2015)

What's the formally named Diablous Rex's new name mean?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 1, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> The Resident Evil movies are my guilty pleasure.... I just know they're bad but at the same time sooo damn gooood



[YOUTUBE]ZPUPaxgIo98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4mvWuky1g0g[/YOUTUBE]



BlazingInferno said:


> What's the formally named Diablous Rex's new name mean?



It means something with "untameable" I think.


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2015)

That was better than the first trailer


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2015)

CGI looks a bit underwhelming but other than that looking good.


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2015)

Is still not final product tho


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2015)

I won't get my hopes too high if I were you


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2015)

I have faith


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2015)

Be disappointed then


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone notice the Mexican that was with Chris Pratt didn't make it out


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2015)

Its not a black guy


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Anyone notice the Mexican that was with Chris Pratt didn't make it out



Guess the new dino hybrid likes his food spicy


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 2, 2015)

Life Goals: Train Velicoraptors


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2015)

I like it

go Pratt !




so the new big bad is basically an invisible T-rex with longer arms ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 2, 2015)

It saves them on budget by not having it on screen and everyone pretending it is.

Anyway okay trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

I want this to be good so bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

The Big G said:


> Life Goals: Train Velicoraptors



don't look nearly as vicious as the original raptors.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 2, 2015)

CG is a little yikes. Maybe it's unfinished.

The plot sounds like fun. But with so many visual effects, I hope they improve between now and the release date. We never get to see dinosaurs in hollywood movies beyond this franchise, so best get to cracking on polishing those visuals.


----------



## Legend (Feb 2, 2015)

Everyone join me in believing


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm a believer


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 2, 2015)

Actually I'm not too excited, but I'm interested.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 3, 2015)

The Big G said:


> Life Goals: Train Velicoraptors



They should all be destroyed.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 3, 2015)

Animatronics > CGI


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 3, 2015)

The Big G said:


> Life Goals: Train Velicoraptors



The dinosaur colors look really wierd and they just look too fake Imo. :/
Looks like they spammed a lot of crappy cgi instead of a few good cgi.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2015)

It just occurred to me that what if those terra dactyls are not killing those people but saving them and evacuating them. I mean if Prat can tame Raptors why not right ?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2015)

Has the name of the company making the cgi published? I dont think that is ILM nor Wets Workshop.
Imo if it where me I would had gone with one of those companies, specially with ILM considering that they are the house that did this stuff for the preivous movies.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 4, 2015)

Sucks how velociraptors are supposed to be able to run 70 miles per hour.

But from their onscreen presence you wouldn't know it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Sucks how velociraptors are supposed to be able to run 90 miles per hour.
> 
> But from their onscreen presence you wouldn't know it.



 Fixed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2015)

I heard a rumor that the T-Rex from the first movie is back?


----------



## The Big G (Feb 4, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> I heard a rumor that the T-Rex from the first movie is back?







> *After all, she's been living on Isla Nublar for over twenty five years!*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2015)

tbh that sounds sillier to me than hybrid dinos


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Fixed



.

Are velociraptor top speeds becoming as exaggerated as penis size on the internets, nao?  



Ha..  I'm surprised there hasn't been a single scene where people are driving 60 miles an hour in a jeep.  They breathe a sigh of relief thinking they're safe, and a velociraptor easily overtakes them.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> The dinosaur colors look really wierd and they just look too fake Imo. :/
> Looks like they spammed a lot of crappy cgi instead of a few good cgi.



Camoflage


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2015)

They need to start naming the good dinosaurs. 

Also we get this thread title changed?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

Too bad Fido is taken


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2015)

A good friend of mine showed me this:

[YOUTUBE]v6OEChj-UiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2015)

Why hasn't the thread title been changed already??


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)

Technically it is Jurassic Park 4.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, but it's called Jurrasic World 

I don't know why only mods can rename threads after a certain amount of time that's passed after the thread's creation.


----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2015)

Just request it being changed, ask a mod


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 2, 2015)

Please for the love of god make the raptors look more vicious.

They look like cuddly teddy bears compared to the ones in the original trilogy.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 2, 2015)

Raptor huggies...


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 3, 2015)

Poor camera angle ^.

Camera pov should be lower to make the raptors look taller and more menacing.

.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tbh that sounds sillier to me than hybrid dinos



Not really. I've read that T-Rex were supposed to have pretty respectable life spans, numbering on up in the decades. Assuming she was the apex predator on the island and there wasn't some stupid Spinosaurus thing like in the JP3 she could have easily survived that long.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2015)

For the record the spinasaurus killed a juvenile Rex


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Not really. I've read that T-Rex were supposed to have pretty respectable life spans, numbering on up in the decades. Assuming she was the apex predator on the island and there wasn't some stupid Spinosaurus thing like in the JP3 she could have easily survived that long.


I don't take issue with the science of it; I find it silly from a narrative point of view. Why bring back that _specific_ T-Rex, as if there was something special about it--as if it were actually a character or something. It's not like any of this new cast is gonna be like "Oh shit, that's the same T-Rex that saved Doctor Grant and company all those years ago!"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 5, 2015)

Man,  that actress looks fake as fck as well...

I want stuff too look real like in the original two movies. These days they just spam CGI and make it look futurisitc as fuck.

Also, they have a Baryonyx and a Sochumimus yet no spinosaurus to complete the trio of spinosaurids.
AND ALSO... no Brachiosaur? really trevor?

Also how the hell did the female Rex live so long? Arent clones supposed to have a shorter life span than other reguler living things?


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's not like any of this new cast is gonna be like "Oh shit, that's the same T-Rex that saved Doctor Grant and company all those years ago!"



.

A T-Rex saved someone?

When did that happen?!

:WOW


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Have you seen "Jurassic Park"? 

The T-Rex saves Grant and peeps from the velociraptors at the end.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 5, 2015)

I read the book but never watched the movie.  I don't remember the book version ending.

Maybe I'll go watch it, sometime.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2015)

There's someone who hasn't seen Jurassic Park?


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 5, 2015)

I read the book _Jurassic Park_ which led me to believe I didn't need to see the movie.

Same with _Fight Club_ et all.  

.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't take issue with the science of it; I find it silly from a narrative point of view. Why bring back that _specific_ T-Rex, as if there was something special about it--as if it were actually a character or something. It's not like any of this new cast is gonna be like "Oh shit, that's the same T-Rex that saved Doctor Grant and company all those years ago!"



Well it did somehow sneak up on everyone in the end with no noise, clearly has wicked ninja skills. One moment camera shows nothing in the direction, then suddenly from no where without making signature tremors it just bites a raptor in an open room. No one noticed it entering the room that was empty outside Grant and co plus raptors. 

Serious answer: This is all a horrible nostalgia grab, it's trying to appeal to people's childhood of JP 1 much like The Hobbit series tries hilariously to appeal to people who liked LOTR movies all those years back or what Terminator 5 seems to be trying via reboot of having the same dialogue and moments  from Terminator 1 and 2 done by different actors.

This means they have no ideas or direction on the movie, they just tried to increase the stakes through some super dino. I'll give that there are some interesting concepts.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 7, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I read the book _Jurassic Park_ which led me to believe I didn't need to see the movie.
> 
> Same with _Fight Club_ et all.
> 
> .



The bookn is waaaay too different from the movie so go watch it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 11, 2015)

Run from a velociraptor that can run 70 miles an hour, or a T Rex that does 30-40?  Usain Bolt tops out at around 24 mph.  Yeah.  Good luck with that.  



Bears are dangerous as they swim and climb trees.  Dinosaurs are dangerous for other but no less specific reasons.  Jurassic World franchise could use some crocodile hunter treatment for how to survive in the jungles.

.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2015)

Even ignoring the above, what a stupid poster. He also looks stoned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 11, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Run from a velociraptor that can run 90 miles an hour, or a T Rex that does 30-40?  Usain Bolt tops out at around 24 mph.  Yeah.  Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTFY **


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 11, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Even ignoring the above, what a stupid poster. He also looks stoned.



If you're referring to Sanity Check, he's the guy that says all women with short hair are lesbians. 

3 more months man, come on! Need my dinos.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 11, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



I thought that when you face a predator you're NOT supposed to run 



Sanity Check said:


> Bears are dangerous as they swim and climb trees.



Not here  I know many people that survived a bear encounter by climbing a tree


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 11, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I read the book _Jurassic Park_ which led me to believe I didn't need to see the movie.
> 
> Same with _Fight Club_ et all.
> 
> .



The movie is great, its different enough to warrant the watch alone if you liked the book, the special effects still look great to this day.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> I thought that when you face a predator you're NOT supposed to run



How you can tell somebody isn't a hunter.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> If you're referring to Sanity Check, he's the guy that says all women with short hair are lesbians.
> 
> 3 more months man, come on! Need my dinos.



I was refering to the JP promotional picture/ poster (not sure if you're joking, it's hard to tell).


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh, my misunderstanding...and no I'm not


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 12, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> #1  I thought that when you face a predator you're NOT supposed to run
> 
> #2  Not here  I know many people that survived a bear encounter by climbing a tree



.

#1  I was thinking of that.  It is bad in some instances.  In other cases, its a good idea, afaik.

#2  Some bears can climb trees like mad.  :WOW


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2015)

squad


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2015)

Pratts Angels


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2015)

Will the catastrophic failure of the previous park, from the first three films, be mentioned or at least referenced, in this film? I hope so, so that the people in charge of the current park can be reminded of how easily it can go horribly wrong.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 15, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Will the catastrophic failure of the previous park, from the first three films, be mentioned or at least referenced, in this film? I hope so, so that the people in charge of the current park can be reminded of how easily it can go horribly wrong.



It would be odd for it not to be mentioned once, since the old park is still on the island, and part of the promo map leaked for the movie.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Pratts Angels



Incoming slow motion abuse of action scenes and Raptors posing?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 15, 2015)

Could the next trailer completely show the hybrid rex or do you guys think they'll keep its appearance to be shown only when you see the movie?


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Also how the hell did the female Rex live so long? Arent clones supposed to have a shorter life span than other reguler living things?



The oldest varied T-Rex is "Sue," supposedly she died 28 years old

"Rexy" is 25 years old in the JP4, I'd imagine a captive animal (thats cloned) would live longer as everything they eat is probably regimented, they live under optimal environmental conditions and have 24/7 standby medical care etc...


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 23, 2015)

Joakim3 said:


> The oldest varied T-Rex is "Sue," supposedly she died 28 years old
> 
> "Rexy" is 25 years old in the JP4, I'd imagine a captive animal (thats cloned) would live longer as everything they eat is probably regimented, they live under optimal environmental conditions and have 24/7 standby medical care etc...



They checked Sue's age? yeah right...
Anyways clones have shorter lifespans and that IS a proven fact.

BTW man these new raptors look like crap. I am very dissapointed in the color schemes chosen for this movie. You can tell the director aint very passionate about Dinosaurs.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 23, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Jaaazz haaaaands


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

These are all lame tag lines, whose coming up with these?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 24, 2015)

What cliche line in that pic


----------



## Amanda (Mar 24, 2015)

^ You avatar has more imagination and originality than that poster.

My hype for this film is withering away.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> They checked Sue's age? yeah right...
> Anyways clones have shorter lifespans and that IS a proven fact.
> 
> BTW man these new raptors look like crap. I am very dissapointed in the color schemes chosen for this movie. You can tell the director aint very passionate about Dinosaurs.



Her ? lol

We have no idea what the maximum age of T-rex was during their time on earth so we have nothing to put the clones supposed life span in context.

T-rex could have lived 70 years for all we know, which would mean any clone (even with the lifespan gimping) would still be comfortably kicking it at 25

But yes I agree with you on everything else lol


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

This looks like a TV movie


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mider T said:


> There's someone who hasn't seen Jurassic Park?



We're old people, son.

Dem young 'uns lack the good experiences we had when we was young 'uns.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2015)

This is going to be a disaster.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> We're old people, son.
> 
> Dem young 'uns lack the good experiences we had when we was young 'uns.


It was re-released like last year. No excuses


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Two stars. The hype is real.


----------



## Rika24 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I read the book _Jurassic Park_ which led me to believe I didn't need to see the movie.
> 
> Same with _Fight Club_ et all.
> 
> .



Fight Club was a book too? never saw the movie but now i might read the book. As for Jurassic Park, the book is better than the movie, but there are some differences that still make the movie worth seeing. but the movie and book do end differently.

The Lost World on the other hand... it's like they threw the entire book out, there's barely any resemblance between JP2 and the book. So i'd say watch the first movie, skip the second, and possibly watch JP3 depending on if you like the changes made to Alan in the first movie.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

> skip the second,





> possibly watch JP3


lol what? No, never watch JP3 and watch the second regardless. Even though it has nothing to do with the second book it's still 90s Spielberg.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 28, 2015)

Rika24 said:


> Fight Club was a book too? never saw the movie but now i might read the book. As for Jurassic Park, the book is better than the movie, but there are some differences that still make the movie worth seeing. but the movie and book do end differently.
> 
> The Lost World on the other hand... it's like they threw the entire book out, there's barely any resemblance between JP2 and the book. So i'd say watch the first movie, skip the second, and possibly watch JP3 depending on if you like the changes made to Alan in the first movie.



.

Aye.  Fight Club is also a book written by Chuck Palahniuk.  

I'll go back and watch all the Jurassic Park and Jurassic World movies, eventually.  I'll skip the second and watch in a 1, 3, 2 order.  And I still need to see Prince of Egypt.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

Did you now see the correct advise above


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 28, 2015)

Rika24 said not to watch the 2nd.  You said avoid the 3rd.  Compromise, I'll watch both in an offset order.  Becuz, dinosaurs.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually prefer the movie over the book when it comes to JP. My favorite dinosaur book is Raptor Red, which is actually from the perspective of a female Utahraptor. So essentially, my favorite dinosaur book is a feminist book in disguise, despite the fact I detest that subculture. Go figure.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2015)

The second movie is pretty good, the ending in particular is great. Third movie is pretty terrible.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone who likes the third movie probably likes Nickleback and 50 Shades of Grey and has absolutely zero concept of taste or sophistication whatsoever.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think anyone could like the third one, if anyone liked it over the second movie, its solely because of Alen.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 29, 2015)

Second movie is pretty bad at times. Sarah is a Leeroy Jenkins and Nick causes everything wrong on the park with his environmental nonsense(releasing the dinos to wreck the base and bringing the baby rex to the trailor). Also a little girl with acrobatics handling a raptor. Then T-Rex in the city is silly. The JP movies have a lot of stupid moments, stupid characters(outside some like Roland, Ajay, Allan, Malcolm) but they are fun popcorn movies. 

JP 3 is okay, it's a guilty pleasure but to those who say it's better than JP 2?No, I'm sorry it's not.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

I found JP3 to be just meh. But JP2 is plain annoying with its idiotic, to me unsymapthetic heroes and too many tardy moments. 

However, it's been a while since I saw either one.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 29, 2015)

Malcolm is the only sympathetic hero as he has common sense, offcourse he's ignored. Roland and his hunting buddy Ajay deserve mention for being sensible plus Roland beats up people harassing a poor woman in the director's cut. That guy who sacrificed himself to save them from the Rexes by throwing them a line.

But overall, yes. Very stupid characters, too dumb to live types.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Malcolm wasn't included in that verdict, of course. And Roland is supposed to be one of the antagonists who bully the poor dinos unlike our bright eyed heroes. As Nostalgia Critic put it, the "heroes" are responsible for every human death on the island.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 29, 2015)

I hated that they killed the Dr. Bakker look-a-like, even though his asthmatic nerdiness had no place in a life or death situation. In real life he's my favorite paleontologist.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EGNrkvTTM4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Anyone who likes the third movie probably likes Nickleback and 50 Shades of Grey and has absolutely zero concept of taste or sophistication whatsoever.



Because JP is the pinnacle of savoir vivre.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

how did pilaf get so autistic

what happened

did he discover reddit


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 30, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]EGNrkvTTM4k[/YOUTUBE]



She's killing for sport


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2015)

another clever girl


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 1, 2015)

Seriously?Whose coming up with these tag lines?Are they supposed to excite people or sound cool?


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4EY4qZO4vC4[/YOUTUBE]

Ehh                    .


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 9, 2015)

Dream said:


> [YOUTUBE]4EY4qZO4vC4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ehh                    .



.

I swear that guy looks _exactly_ like Nathan Drake from the Uncharted series.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 9, 2015)

Not a bad clip, but I am sure it is time we get another and full-fledged trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like Prat was accepted into the Raptor Gang


----------



## Njaa (Apr 10, 2015)

Well least the dialog doesn't sound as cheesy as in previous clips. Honestly though, as long as it delivers on dinosaurs i won't mind cheesy dialog.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2015)

Meh.  I suppose that you could view it as sexist but my concern is with how terrible their interactions were.  Doesn't really speak well of other interactions between the two.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 11, 2015)

> *Dinosaurs Smile For The Camera In Latest JURASSIC WORLD Stills; Plus Tons Of New Details*
> 
> mages from Entertainment Weekly's Summer Movie Preview for Jurassic World have surfaced and we finally get a look at some of the other dinosaurs that'll feature in the highly anticipated Universal picture. Along with the new stills came some intriguing details about the film's plot and its two lead characters.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 11, 2015)

This looks so bad. The terrible writing; the bland, cold look; bad cgi 

I wish this was the new JP movie


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2015)

7777777 said:


> This looks so bad. The terrible writing, the bland, cold look, bad cgi
> 
> I wish this was the new JP movie



Pratt wishes that we could have an entrance as badass as that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm guessing that is the dinosaur that was created?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2015)

For some very odd reason I'm getting a Resident Evil vibe out of this


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 17, 2015)

But can it open doors?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2015)

Is that the girl that played Felicia Hardy?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 17, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> But can it open doors?


It just crashes through them.

Stupid girl.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 18, 2015)

Why could'nt we have gotten THAT as the big bad?Jurassic Park meets Jaws kind of thing, a better Deep Blue Sea. They decided to make an underwater park due to failure of a land park. At this point we're just getting monster movies, may as well use sea repitles over genetically combined syfy style D-Rex.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

How are they even getting marine dinosaurs DNA?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2015)

shark is thinking _WTF_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 18, 2015)

7777777 said:


> How are they even getting marine dinosaurs DNA?



Yeah, it won't mesh with the whole amber preserves mosquito who fed on dino blood(which is scientifically not going to make sense anyway). I don't think they'll even explain it, probably has'nt occured to them.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 18, 2015)

The funny thing is, in that piece of shit Telltale Jurassic Park game, which is supposed to be movie canon, they also had marine dinosaurs and directly questioned how those were made, but never actually explained that.

And in the Jurassic Park builder the explanation was frozen aquatic parasites


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

My disbelief is suspended


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Is that the girl that played Felicia Hardy?



She was Gwen Stacy in the Raimi Trilogy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2015)

7777777 said:


> How are they even getting marine dinosaurs DNA?



Frozen remora.

Duh.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Didn't exist then


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 19, 2015)

Give me a spin off involving Pratt and his raptor gang(preferably riding bikes of their own), make them talking raptors, embrace the camp and silly nature of it, more talking dinos too. Will be better than whatever they are currently doing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2015)

Would have been a good move if the started to bring back Neanderthals and Pratt was one.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Give me a spin off involving Pratt and his raptor gang(preferably riding bikes of their own), make them talking raptors, embrace the camp and silly nature of it, more talking dinos too. Will be better than whatever they are currently doing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 19, 2015)

They should be thankfull Sharptooth is not in this movie


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2015)

I remember those first movies.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 20, 2015)

new trailer (cuz NF youtube option is being a penis)


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aJJrkyHas78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm just going to shut my brain off for this movie.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

UUUUUGHHH

I can't believe they are seriosuly going for the "We have a new dino better than T-Rex" schtick *AGAIN* 

Also raptors now respect people


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

"What happened to her sibling?"

"She ate her."

Shoulda put that bitch down


----------



## Amanda (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Also raptors now respect people




I hope the people find out those girls were clever enough to feign respect to gain the trust of their pathetically weak human "masters".


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 20, 2015)

New trailer looks incredibly cheesy and I just noticed that there are like 4 people on the screenplay credits.... Too many cooks in the kitchen.
One its usually the ideal, two are sometimes necessary "example Geroge Lucas" however this is just going to be super silly.

Little kids are going to love it because of the crap looking dinosaurs and shitty cgi tought.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

This looks like dogshit.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I hope the people find out those girls were clever enough to feign respect to gain the trust of their pathetically weak human "masters".


All to escape from the island. Clever girls.

[YOUTUBE]QwyEEuJeLkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Apr 20, 2015)

Meh, I'll watch it anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

tbh trained raptors seems like it could be the least of this movie's problems


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's up there.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

not really

if you can accept a universe where science progressed to the point in the 90's that dinosaurs could be revived from extinction, I don't see why you can't also accept that, in the same universe, 20 years later, they can also modify the dinosaurs to be submissive to man


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2015)

^ And the trailer shows its not 'training', its simple mutual respect. Kind of like how some people can integrate into Wolf Packs.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Really. It has nothing to do with science. Everything to do with poor writing. Raptors, in the books and in the movies are the main antagonists. Not the T-rex, he's like the level boss. They are the ones chasing you outdoors and indoors. They were build up to be menacing, intelligent, stealthy. We never saw much of them. And they completely ruined this whole build up. Now we see raptors outside tension, we see them trained in broad daylight from every angle, see them obeying commands. Everything that made them good is now gone.



> ^ And the trailer shows its not 'training', its simple mutual respect. Kind of like how some people can integrate into Wolf Packs.


That's even more retarded. Raptors aren't you majestic beasts to have respect or to be integrated. They are walking sharks, that's the whole point.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Really. It has nothing to do with science. Everything to do with poor writing. Raptors, in the books and in the movies are the main antagonists. Not the T-rex, he's like the level boss. They are the ones chasing you outdoors and indoors. They were build up to be menacing, intelligent, stealthy. We never saw much of them. And they completely ruined this whole build up. Now we see raptors outside tension, we see them trained in broad daylight from every angle, see them obeying commands. Everything that made them good is now gone.


I don't know about you, but I'm able to mentally contextualize things so that when I watch Jurassic Park, and humans are being hunted down by raptors, I don't see the same creatures that we've seen in these Jurassic World trailers. I'm able to comprehend the fact that those are _those_ raptors, and these are _these_ raptors. You can't retroactively ruin something with a sequel.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

It has nothing to do with in-universe rules and perception. I'm talking writing 101. We had bad ass villains, now we don't. Because these raptors are useless, there's no tension about them anymore, contextualize or no. Why are they even there, what's the point of _these_ raptors? They are there solely for brand recognition, raped for the sake of jumping the shark.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

shiet

not saying that this movie is about to be T2-tier, but that's like saying that making the T-800 a good guy and replacing him with the T-1000 as the villain was a bad move purely on the basis that in the first film the T-800 was hyped up as the baddest dude in town


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> That's even more retarded. Raptors aren't you majestic beasts to have respect or to be integrated. They are walking sharks, that's the whole point.


...dude, Raptors are just animals. In real life, people have integrated into wolf packs, what Owen does with the Velociraptors are no different. And no, they aren't 'walking sharks', they've always been portrayed as a highly intelligent animal.

You have a LOT of strange perceptions on things.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> It's called good writing rule if that character is not human and cannot have an arc. Want to see Jaws where shark is protecting people from ever biggerer and betterer cgi shark?


Hey, they did it with Godzilla and Terminator (as I mentioned). 

disregarding the fact that having a film where Jaws is the villain would be 100% different from the situation we're talking about

I'm generally more concerned with how they do what they do, rather than what they're doing.



> Let me simplify it for you, replace raptors with another important tension element - score. Now take that iconic John Williams tension inducing score and replace it with some shitty pop sing. Every time a character is in peril you hear taylor swift or whatever. Still want to argue it's okay to replace it?


this isn't a good argument, bruh

replacing the film's score with pop songs wouldn't ruin the original score, but you're saying that replacing the raptors' role as villains with heroes is ruining the raptors



> Well duh, that's what we've been talking for the last posts. And that's a terrible idea and execution. End of argument.


um, then it's a duh on your behalf, not mine. You're the one who made the pointless observation that there won't be tension anymore, not me.



> Bish please, weakest argument on the planet


nah, forreal

you're asking me a question I couldn't possibly answer without having seen the movie, and simultaneously making an assertion that you can't prove without also having seen the movie


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this isn't a good argument, bruh
> 
> replacing the film's score with pop songs wouldn't ruin the original score, but you're saying that replacing the raptors' role as villains with heroes is ruining the raptors


Pretty solid argument if you can get it.
They aren't heroes. They cannot be heroes. Did you not read the Jaws analogy 
They can only be either a threat or nothing. They aren't characters. They cannot have an arc.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Pretty solid argument if you can get it.
> They aren't heroes. They cannot be heroes. Did you not read the Jaws analogy
> They can only be either a threat or nothing. They aren't characters. They cannot have an arc.


Except your Jaws analogy falls flat on its face.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyway, to take JP movies seriously is silly. This will be a fun watch no doubt.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay let me get this straight 

From the trailer first the raptors were working for the trainers then we get a shot of them attacking a security guard ? The fuck ?

I applaud them for actually hiring and training a small militia to keep the animals in check, I frown at then not having a massive air support fleet and tanks.

They're communicating


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Pretty solid argument if you can get it.
> They aren't heroes. They cannot be heroes. Did you not read the Jaws analogy


I read the analogy, it just wasn't a good one. There is no genetic modification in Jaws--it's just a normal shark. These are genetically modded dinosaurs in a previously established science-fiction setting. They _can_ be heroes, and every argument you've tried to make to say that they can't has been rebuked. If you think it looks silly, that's fine. But don't spout objectively wrong nonsense like "once a villain always a villain".



> They can only be either a threat or nothing. They aren't characters. They cannot have an arc.


They didn't have an arc; they were bred to be different. 

"They can only be a threat or nothing"--says _who_? What objective rule are you looking to? You're pulling this out of your ass. If _you personally_ don't like the idea just because you prefer them as villains, again, that's fine. But don't make it sound like it's anything other than your arbitrary preferences.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

Did he seriously just do a fist bump?

Fuck this movie so hard.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh shit, I didn't even notice that!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

Um that's an edi..... Forget it stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

My brightness was down; I noticed it was fake before I even saw your post.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

Still got trolled by Detective

Like he doesn't have to be subtle anymore


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

and the world keeps spinning


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

Fake or not, this movie is still in the shitter.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

What if the Hybrid is mind controlling the other dinosaurs 

Which would explain why the Raptor disobeyed?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2015)

we on some theodore rex shit in here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

The more I think about the more right I feel about that hypothesis.

It just yelled at those Teradactyles and they basically just obeyed it. 


We should call this Guy, Rex Manhunter or Professor Rex or Manchester Rex because it has sass


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Still got trolled by Detective
> 
> Like he doesn't have to be subtle anymore



No more holding back


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> No more holding back



WHAT DID I EVER DO TO YOU !!!!!!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 20, 2015)

People thinking the fist bump gif was real 

I don't know what the problem is with the training. It's a new dynamic. It's got grounds in reality, since there is not a dangerous predator on the planet that people haven't tried to interact with, socialize, domesticate or befriend. You _know_ it's not going to go all bro hugs in the movie. You _know_ he's going to lose control or domination of them at various points, fi not altogether. 

Michael Crichton wrote mainstream airport books. The original movie was an effects spectacle that ultimately amounted to a slasher with dinosaurs. This isn't a sacred egg of literature being corrupted by blockbuster sensibilities. It's a mainstream, blockbuster concept. It's all fitting together. I love the original too because I saw it when I was a kid, like most of you It really hit me. But the raptors in the original were shown a ton. In daylight. At different angles. They were shown communicating with each other. The t-rex was even allowed to be a crowd pleasing 'hero' at the end for inexplicably appearing soundlessly out of nowhere and attacking the raptor in mid air. It was awesome.

I think this could be fun. I hope the finished effects blow me away in the theater, but it looks like fun. The entire backdrop of the series is about people trying to tame, domesticate and commercialize dinosaurs and then running away from man eating dinosaurs. So is this one. Don't be weird.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2015)

I think the Hybrid has Psychic powers.

This movie is a popcorn flick


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

Why would it need to have psychic powers?

It's just smarter than it should be. Animals can communicate in their own ways already and can 'control' each other in other ways too. Telepathy isn't required. If it is smart enough to recognise how to exploit the existing ability to communicate and control other dinosaurs, that would be enough.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2015)

So it can jump the shark


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

You're right.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2015)

I normally am


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 21, 2015)

"It removed its tracking chip"

lel


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

saw the trailer some of the cgi looks bad

some of the acting is cringeworthy

not a good look


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2015)

The thing is though that Raptors are still predators, you may be able to tame them somewhat but this is like comparing a Wolf to a dog, one is harder to train and has more primal urges that can get out, you need to establish an alpha everytime challenged(applies to dogs too). Raptors should not be 100% obedient, they have packs and may require Alpha male mentality, so unless Pratt is wrestling with Raptors or something this is problematic. Decent concept but the execution feels off. Hopefully we see the training is not perfect, that while they can obey or be trained, it can go wrong sometimes.



> Animals can communicate in their own ways already and can 'control' each other in other ways too.



All animals don't communicate the same, neither should all dinos, JP 3 even establishes this with the Raptor's unique sound. So either a multi lingual dino or psychic dino.



Legend said:


> So it can jump the shark



It ate the shark at this point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2015)

That being said, what if Pratt and his Raptor bros dance the Big Bad dino to death?


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2015)

raptors are reptiles with lizard brains

there's a reason they're called cold blooded 

mammals like wolves and lions are probably more receptive to empathy and bonding


----------



## Amanda (Apr 22, 2015)

^ Dinosaurs were likely warm blooded though don't murder me if this is wrong, my paleontological knowledge is painfully outdated

Anyway, the JP franchise has its own kind of raptors. They're supposed to be both super intelligent and very social, with complex social interaction. That's mostly why they were such psychopaths in JP1 - they weren't brought up properly like they would have been in the nature.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 22, 2015)

Psychopaths?They were just predators hunting, a wild animal can't be defined as good or bad, they just do what is in their genes. It's like saying a pride of lions or pack of wolves are "bad" when they're just feeding/gathering food.

JP 3 even has raptors caring for their young enough to relentlessly follow those who stole their eggs. A psychopath cannot love. Infact those raptors left once they got their eggs, raptors attack anything they see as food or threat to their territory.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 22, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Psychopaths?They were just predators hunting, a wild animal can't be defined as good or bad, they just do what is in their genes. It's like saying a pride of lions or pack of wolves are "bad" when they're just feeding/gathering food.




That's it, really. The JP1 raptors went beyond just normal hunting behavior. A point was made of their overly aggressive behavior, especially towards each other. In contrast the JP2 and especially JP3 raptors showed more normal behavior for highly social large carnivores. I believe this was discussed in the books.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 22, 2015)

I just assumed it was pent up aggression due to them not being able to hunt and locked up. Grant even says T-Rex would rather hunt than have food handed to it(although if Rex was a scavenger like some believe this would be hilarious in hindsight).

I assumed it's like certain dogs who if left alone get anxious and frustrated then begin destroying stuff unless they get excercise, attention and something to keep occupied. Here it would be more due to these super predators wanting to hunt, run in open fields and such but unable to so they got too pent up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 22, 2015)

Or it could be that the kids/humans in JP1 were easier prey for the Raptors


----------



## Amanda (Apr 22, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I assumed it's like certain dogs who if left alone get anxious and frustrated then begin destroying stuff unless they get excercise, attention and something to keep occupied. Here it would be more due to these super predators wanting to hunt, run in open fields and such but unable to so they got too pent up.




Yes, and generally being badly socialized, if that's the correct term. Animals too can suffer emotional trauma and be badly raised, leaving them with "mental issues". The raptors born on Isla Nublar weren't raised by other raptors, and generally lived in a way unnatural to them. So they didn't actually behave like normal raptors in the wild would. In contrast, the raptors of Isla Sorna were raised by older raptors and lived a relatively normal wild pack life. 

I liked that touch, personally. In the JP1 book the raptors were depicted pretty much as villains, as these sadistic killing machines with nothing in their mind but how to murder some humans. The later books gave more insight into their behavior, making them just animals instead of fictional monsters.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 22, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The thing is though that Raptors are still predators, you may be able to tame them somewhat but this is like comparing a Wolf to a dog, one is harder to train and has more primal urges that can get out, you need to establish an alpha everytime challenged(applies to dogs too). Raptors should not be 100% obedient, they have packs and may require Alpha male mentality, so unless Pratt is wrestling with Raptors or something this is problematic. Decent concept but the execution feels off. Hopefully we see the training is not perfect, that while they can obey or be trained, it can go wrong sometimes.



.

There is a guy who managed to form an emotional connection with a large apex predator reptile.  It is possible if extremely rare and unlikely.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2015)

On the story that I did when I was ten. Alan Grant befriended the raptor that was born in the lab back in JP1. It was all grown and stuff and she was the Alpha Female of a small pack. But even then there was supposed to be tension because their bonding was dangerous and they had to built trust and stuff.

Granted this has strong fundations and was written by a 10 year old kid with a VHS camera.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 23, 2015)

> It's been 22 years since the events of Jurassic Park took place. The main thing that I think is different is we're exploring a different society now. Thematircally we're talking about a generation of people whose relationship to cutting edge, mind-blowing science is different. Since the park has opened, there are 20,000 people a day visiting, but they're just bored with dinosuars. Dinosaurs are not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, what terrible and childish writing. Zoos have been around for hundreds of years, and are still popular. Disneyworld has been around for half a century and is still popular. I'm living near a zoo, and every time I go downtown on good weather it's packed with huge lines of people and their kids. All year long, year after year. The idea that a park with fucking Dinosaurs would stop being exciting after just 20 years is beyond idiotic. And not just any park, the magical park where you can ride anywhere you want and see the largest animals in the history of the planet that do not exist anywhere else anymore. Now even with marine reptiles somehow.
I can't get over the fact that they completely missed the message of the original how such park couldn't work, but adding this 14 y.o script to the wound is just


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TkFW5wdNo3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 23, 2015)

Dear lord that interview makes me want to bleach my eyes out.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]TkFW5wdNo3A[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]0RC1pVtBP7A[/YOUTUBE]

Poor Jorge

 

Dem I-Rex claws, doe. So menacing


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 24, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Yes, and generally being badly socialized, if that's the correct term. Animals too can suffer emotional trauma and be badly raised, leaving them with "mental issues". The raptors born on Isla Nublar weren't raised by other raptors, and generally lived in a way unnatural to them. So they didn't actually behave like normal raptors in the wild would. In contrast, the raptors of Isla Sorna were raised by older raptors and lived a relatively normal wild pack life.


It doesn't help that the Alpha of the Isla Nublar pack WAS a rather...sadistic raptor compared to the others. The Big One killed three of her packmates and forced the rest to be under her. She's the only Velociraptor in the series that displays sociopathy like the I. Rex.

Without the Big One, the Raptors would probably have been more docile and more animal like.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 24, 2015)

Where's Jeff?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2015)

What the fuck is up with the unnecesary pans and dollys and the shit framing?

Man in what the fuck was spielberg thinking? Hiring a guy who had only done one single shitty fucking movie which was about a love drama and give him the job of Jurassic Park? This is what you get.

Yet people only get wowed because uhh, ahh dinosaurs...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 24, 2015)

Was that lauren lapkus?


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2015)

Godblum


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2015)

Is it possible that any compsognathus might appear in this movie? I would like to see them, again, as they are evidence that it is not only the larger dinosaurs that are dangerous and deadly.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 25, 2015)

Unknown at this moment.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 25, 2015)

In this movie? No. Because only dinos biggerer and betterer than T-Rex are scary. Rawr, rawr.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2015)

7777777 said:


> In this movie? No. Because only dinos biggerer and betterer than T-Rex are scary. Rawr, rawr.



The Raptors growl


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope that the I-Rex and flyers aren't the only dinos that kill people lol. Sounds cruel i know. xD


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2015)

7777777 said:


> In this movie? No. Because only dinos biggerer and betterer than T-Rex are scary. Rawr, rawr.




Dinos bigger than T-Rex don't get inside building (unless they're under construction like in JP1). That's why raptors win in my eyes. Wherever I can hide, they can follow.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2015)

> Dinos bigger than T-Rex don't get inside building (unless they're under construction like in JP1). That's why raptors win in my eyes. Wherever I can hide, they can follow.



Well, you could just close and lock the doors. You might not even have to lock them. The door handle in JP1 was probably the only door handle they could turn with their hands, and was deliberately chosen for that scene. A regular circle knob looks tough for those digits to maneuver.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well, you could just close and lock the doors. You might not even have to lock them. The door handle in JP1 was probably the only door handle they could turn with their hands, and was deliberately chosen for that scene. A regular circle knob looks tough for those digits to maneuver.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 26, 2015)

If nothing else the fact they can blend in with background better, hunt in packs and display intelligence make them a bigger threat than a giant dino that causes ripples and ground shaking before arrival(Ninja T Rex in JP1 ignored this to sneak up on raptors though).


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 26, 2015)

I guess I'm the only one thinking another Spinosaurus should show up again only for the T-Rex to rip their throat out?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, but a trex could just stomp straight through that house too, and this absolutely necessary conversation is whether it's easier to fortify against raptors or a rex. A cement building, or some building that could keep a trex out, would be safe-ish from raptors too so long as you put bars on the windows instead of just glass. Don't get me wrong, we're going to have to deal with zombies chasing us before we have to deal with dinosaurs. The dino apocalypse won't happen within our lifetime, sadly. But I'll be damned if your tomfoolery leads anyone to their death when they're trying to escape from both raptors and a rex and think back to this conversation. People's lives are at stake. They're at stake of being steaks for dinosaurs.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 26, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> I guess I'm the only one thinking another Spinosaurus should show up again only for the T-Rex to rip their throat out?


No, no, biggerer and betterer than Spinosaur, we've seen him already. DiploSpinosaurus-rex. A hybrid of Diplodocus, Spinosaurus and T-rex. Much scary, rawr, rawr.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2015)

Unless your door is made of solid 1 inch steel Raptors can break it down. 

That's why I reinforce my basement against zombies, the 4 horsemen, Dinos and Meteors.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 26, 2015)

7777777 said:


> No, no, biggerer and betterer than Spinosaur, we've seen him already. DiploSpinosaurus-rex. A hybrid of Diplodocus, Spinosaurus and T-rex. Much scary, rawr, rawr.



We already saw a hybrid, so this one needs to breathe fire or shoot atomic breath, look pretty lights!


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> I guess I'm the only one thinking another Spinosaurus should show up again only for the T-Rex to rip their throat out?




Nope, I'm of this opinion as well.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2015)

that Spino broke through that thick fence

houses won't save you


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 26, 2015)

Someone already mentioned it in the thread, but they just have to make a film of Raptor Red using some really bright tech minds to recreate the Cretaceous Period and the Utahraptors living in it. That could be such a spectacle. It might be a hard sell with such a large effects budget since there are no people, but since there are lots and lots of dinosaurs, a good marketing team might just be able to pitch it. Shit, Cameron should do that instead of Avatar using his newfangled effects system.

They might have to update it since the paleontologist published it in '95, and maybe our understanding of certain species or periods has changed since then

Then again, I read it when I was a kid. I don't know if it's as good as I remember it being.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 26, 2015)

Where's Jeff?

Where is the Godblum?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 26, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Someone already mentioned it in the thread, but they just have to make a film of Raptor Red using some really bright tech minds to recreate the Cretaceous Period and the Utahraptors living in it. That could be such a spectacle. It might be a hard sell with such a large effects budget since there are no people, but since there are lots and lots of dinosaurs, a good marketing team might just be able to pitch it. Shit, Cameron should do that instead of Avatar using his newfangled effects system.
> 
> They might have to update it since the paleontologist published it in '95, and maybe our understanding of certain species or periods has changed since then
> 
> Then again, I read it when I was a kid. I don't know if it's as good as I remember it being.




They already made it, it was called Walking with Dinosaurs (not the BBC one). It was shit. The same premise, only the studio ruined it with voiceovers where in the original cut it was entirely silent. That's the only way such thing can fly.

Obviously Raptor Red is great material, Bakker is no jobber, but that's how they do it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 26, 2015)

The World said:


> that Spino broke through that thick fence
> 
> houses won't save you



But could not break a reinforced steel door immediately after.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 26, 2015)

Honestly when last a Jurassic Park fence did its job?

The damn Irex overpowered what looks to be reinforce steel gates that has hydraulics


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 26, 2015)

I now remember the JP 1 raptors not only jumping high enough to escape fences built specifically to take their jumping ability into account but biting/tearing through steel bars off screen. So they are ninja raptors who can jump ridiculously high and bite through steel bars once the electricity is offed.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 26, 2015)

They could also open doors. If your fence has a knob you're fucked.


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2015)

I remember the massive JP1 Plothole of the T-Rex area becoming a steep fall.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 27, 2015)

T Rex sneaking into the building in the final scene without anything shaking in the building or any noise from such a beast walking into the building and somehow 15 seconds after the camera panned away from the area it would later appear. It just appears from thin air for shock and awe 

As a kid I loved that scene, as an adult I like it but it's too hilarious in hindsight.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I never had a problem with that. They were running and screaming, shit was falling and breaking, raptors were shrieking. It's possible to miss T-Rex's footsteps if he was moving slow and he only needs one big step inwards to grab a raptor.

The cliff suddenly appearing in his paddock, now that's hilarious. I remember it fucking with my mind all my life before I understood what happened there.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2015)

The t-rex sneaking into the building made _zero_ sense  even Spielberg knew that while making the film; he just knew that the movie needed one more big moment to cap off the film--and he was right.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2015)

Why would their security system not have auxiliary power.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

It did in the book, that's how everything went to ass. The entire park switched to auxiliary power after the failure, but they didn't notice that, and when it ran out there was no way to restore main power.


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2015)

The Paddock becoming a cliff still doesnt make sense


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's a pic of the Indomonus Rex (and others) but I'll spoiler tag them in case anyone doesn't want to see it first before in cinemas.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Zero originality 





Legend said:


> The Paddock becoming a cliff still doesnt make sense


It's a movie mistake.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 27, 2015)

Legend said:


> The Paddock becoming a cliff still doesnt make sense





7777777 said:


> It's a movie mistake.




I read it explained once, but for the life of me can't remember what it was... Something about the cliff being nearby the place where the rexie first stepped on the road, and then she pushed the car forwards enough that it moved from that original place to where the cliff was.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The t-rex sneaking into the building made _zero_ sense  even Spielberg knew that while making the film; he just knew that the movie needed one more big moment to cap off the film--and he was right.



but it didn't sneak into the building 

it was right at the entrance you fool

the paddock thing doe........uhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Federer (Apr 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Where's Jeff?
> 
> Where is the Godblum?



[YOUTUBE]PFd3krMTR4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I read it explained once, but for the life of me can't remember what it was... Something about the cliff being nearby the place where the rexie first stepped on the road, and then she pushed the car forwards enough that it moved from that original place to where the cliff was.


Probably here (scroll down) -


----------



## Maximillion Pegasus (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 29, 2015)

That's not entirely true, if you read the original article where that site got its source from
Source



> According to Trevorrow, the previous sequels* aren’t being written out of continuity* so much as placed to the side, as they both unfolded on a different island.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sigh


----------



## Atlas (Apr 29, 2015)

Maximillion Pegasus said:


>



Sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2015)

No because TLW if you ignore T Rex goes to city and Malcolm's daughter defeating raptors was'nt a bad movie(the characters were idiotic as hell mostly though but that seems a staple in the franchise sadly). JP 3 was stupider but I'll take Spino over some fanfiction made dino because PEOPLE ARE TIRED OF DINOSAURS AFTER 20 YEARS. 

The article is also sensationalist and biased. It's also wrong because those movies did happen as per that article alone, they happened on another Island while this is happening on the original and will be a  spiritual sequel to that.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 29, 2015)

The Last World was perfectly fine. Had some major flaws, but overall okay. Still had some elements from the second book. The size of the universe better than this shit.
You're not ignoring nothing, movie, fuck you. I'm ignoring you.

III was absolute dogshit and is a filler as far as I'm concerned, however, this is the exact same crap. For it to say it's gonna ignore it? Don't make me laugh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2015)

i think JP2 is as good as the first one


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2015)

You're wrong.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2015)

Rex in the big city


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2015)

and Rexes vs the trailer is


----------



## Atlas (Apr 29, 2015)

Weiss said:


> i think JP2 is as good as the first one



Ehh, it had Goldblum.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 29, 2015)

Weiss said:


> i think JP2 is as good as the first one


The books is.
The movie, not so much


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2015)

Weiss said:


> and Rexes vs the trailer is



Actually good?Seeing 2 rexes was a nice oh shit moment, the coordinated attack was nice, the whole fakeout where everyone thought they were leaving but realise how screwed they are and rexes tearing a dude apart.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2015)

> *Colin Trevorrow Confirms That The Original T-Rex Will Return For JURASSIC WORLD*
> 
> In a new interview with SlashFilm, Colin Trevorrow confirmed that the Tyrannosaurus Rex from Steven Spielberg‘s Jurassic Park will be making her return in Jurassic World. _“The T. rex that’s in the film is the T. rex from the original Jurassic Park. She is 22 years older. But she’s not limping around._” He then added, _"She's still alive. She’s a little older, and she’s angry."_ When asked whether or not we’d notice that it’s the same T-Rex, he responded, _“I hope so. Yeah. I mean, we took the original design and obviously, technology has changed. So, it’s going to move a little bit differently, but it’ll move differently because it’s older. And we’re giving her some scars and we’re tightening her skin. So, she has that feeling of, like, an older Burt Lancaster. And this movie is her Unforgiven.”_
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Apr 30, 2015)

Yay for the original rexie. 

And glad to hear about that Ankylosaurus. See, it's these real dinos we fanboys and fangirls want to see.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2015)

As long as her neck remains unbroken


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

> See, it's these real dinos we fanboys and fangirls want to see.


I want to see good writing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 30, 2015)

Bringing back the original T rex is just a blatant nostalgia grab due to the attachment people have to it since childhood. Most likely to beat the D-Rex, cue nostalgia squealing. While I'm not a fan of D-Rex, making something have the best attributes of a T Rex, raptor, snake and chameleon lose to just a T rex is silly. So D Rex can do everything a younger/prime Rex can plus more but still lose?

Why not just another T rex if they need obligatory Rex appearance/quota?Does being in JP 1 suddenly make it better because reasons?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> As long as her neck remains unbroken



I'll squash you !!!


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why not just another T rex if they need obligatory Rex appearance/quota?Does being in JP 1 suddenly make it better because reasons?


Not to mention it makes no sense. What about lysine. That T-Rex would be long dead before anyone could come to apprehend it. This is not Sorna, no animals adopted living there, they've been shipped. But hey, they're ignoring the second movie so it makes even less sense


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2015)

7777777 said:


> I want to see good writing.


You can have simple effects but if the writing it's amazing then the film passes into fan cult/immortality. If it has shite writting then it's only glory will be the box office and after that it will just be mocked alongside it's director.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Bringing back the original T rex is just a blatant nostalgia grab due to the attachment people have to it since childhood. Most likely to beat the D-Rex, cue nostalgia squealing. While I'm not a fan of D-Rex, making something have the best attributes of a T Rex, raptor, snake and chameleon lose to just a T rex is silly. So D Rex can do everything a younger/prime Rex can plus more but still lose?
> 
> Why not just another T rex if they need obligatory Rex appearance/quota?Does being in JP 1 suddenly make it better because reasons?



Cause the writter/director isnt particulary bright. The previous and only movie that he has ever done before this it's a fucking romance drama.
That's like if they put the guy that made a romantic comedy in charge of the Avatar sequel.

Just look at the screen caps, the photography it's the same fucking color and texture as the previous movie that he directed, the framing it's insipid and bland.

I honestly dont know in what was spielberg thinking, this is a blatant nostalgia cash grab just like star trek was. It really makes me sad because the age of the more literature and real passionate film makers seems to be coming to an end in favor of a bunch of lunch box, wannabe bearded glass wearing hipsters. I want to see badass directors with passion burning throught their veins, AND THIS IS NOT FUCKING IT!

The explanations that this guy is giving are pretty mehh, like I said he just wants to build a well done lunch box. Does nothave passion nor ambition to craft something amazing. And that's where him and I differ so much.


----------



## Amanda (May 3, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> You can have simple effects but if the writing it's amazing then the film passes into fan cult/immortality. If it has shite writting then it's only glory will be the box office and after that it will just be mocked alongside it's director.




I'm pretty sure the studio will rather take "box office glory" over "fan cult". These movies are business, after all.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I'm pretty sure the studio will rather take "box office glory" over "fan cult". These movies are business, after all.



That is how hollywood works sadly.

Until the next James Cameron comes and squashes everyone like the bugs that they are.
These people are just poor devils that want a job to support their family, they also got lucky on the job offering.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I'm pretty sure the studio will rather take "box office glory" over "fan cult". These movies are business, after all.



The goal is to make a good movie that also makes good money, not mediocre movies that make huge loads of cash. Not doing prequel/sequels/reboots of established franchises for nostalgia grab and copy/pasting the original movies with different actors(speaking in general).


----------



## Amanda (May 3, 2015)

Directors who can combine box office success with good storytelling are the true treasures. The two don't need to be in conflict - indeed, the optimist in me would like to say that most popular movies are indeed "good" in some way or another. 

Though that too can be a question of perspective. Personally I judge movies based on how well they achieved the task or goal they set out to reach.

Meh, I don't even bother to judge them that much... Viggo Mortensen said even a bad movie can have that one moment that speaks to you and stays with you... if a movie can do that, so stay in my mind and bother my thoughts, it was good. If it's forgettable... well, hopefully the studio got its money back and the cast and crew got one more entry on their CV.


----------



## 7777777 (May 3, 2015)

The worst part is that if it makes money it's gonna be a franchise.


----------



## Amanda (May 3, 2015)

^ Assuming you get to make a movie these days if it isn't already part of a franchise, or a refilmatization, or an adaptation.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> The worst part is that if it makes money it's gonna be a franchise.



And this shit will do a considerable amount of money, for the sheer nostalgia. The director will be pumped and think he is the next coming of spielberg. Even tought I cant fucking stand his framing, I find it mocking and insulting, also the actors that he chooses plain piss me off.

People say I get upset about movies really easely, but the truth is IF they are going to sell it to me like one big fish, then it better be what they are telling me. I cant believe that Studios pay millions of dollars to people that cant do a proper fucking framing and proper writting. FFS, they made this sucker a millionare for coming up with ideas that I had when I was ten fucking years old. And probably many other small brats too. These people rely on cgi and dont have perspective of what take, composition and point of camera perspective gives the power to give amazement to the people.

But this can be good and bad. For example; Jar Jar Abrahams drags you with his camera as if if where the biggest and most badass cool thing but it just feels plain pretentious, like screaming pretentious.
This guy just feels like he went with standard and most insipid ways, which explains why it is his second fucking movie. I can even tell he aint even a real Cinephilic, and that IS a very fucking big part. You gotta love fucking movies, specially how they are crafted. That's why Cameron it's the fucking king, he knows what kind of buttons to push and when, his framing it's fucking top notch, and he didnt even study fucking film. Heck Tarantino was just a cinephilic too and he got those ideas of framing and other shit from watching movies, anime and everything he could get his freak eyes into.

Well look at the bright side, at least this guy wants to do a good job and is doing as best as he can "even if it's not enough cause he simply wasnt the proper human for the job" and I want to think he wont give us shit that we definitely dont want to see. Example; Ellie and Alan not being together and the T-rex getting pwned by a fucking fish eater great dane.
Srsly, in what the fuck where they thinking? How the fuck was Spielberg alright with that? How the fuck could Joe Johnston feel it was alright? I god damn hope the cash they earned was great because cash for years of hate and resentment aint a good trade.


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's a certainty that it will make money just because of nostalgia.
JP3 wasn't that big of a hit, so much so that it put franchise on hold for almost 15 years.

Its only real claim to success is being Chris Pratt's vehicle.


.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PA4IdQZ7k7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)

Holy shit are they riding on the first movie. It's embarrassing at this point 

Also is this the first time Spielberg talked about it?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Holy shit are they riding on the first movie. It's embarrassing at this point
> 
> Also is this the first time Spielberg talked about it?



Yeah and he only said like... one line.

I do think this movie will do a fine cash because people seem to like the ride of nostalgia dildo, at least this is what I have been gathering from people. However they are not really hyper hyped as fucked either.


----------



## The Big G (May 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OfU09P3IttQ[/YOUTUBE]

Lady got dropped in the lagoon....

she dead....and im never going swimming again


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

I didn't need to see that to swear off of ever going swimming.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

Add to your bucket list: watch one of the _Jaws_ movies then go swimming in the ocean. 

Fun, fun, fun.

.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2015)

> *Director Colin Trevorrow Reveals JURASSIC WORLD's Running Time*
> 
> Colin Trevorrow is the man who is directing the fourth installment in the Jurassic Park franchise, and recently (via Twitter) he revealed the runtime for Jurassic World! How long will this film run? According to his tweet below, it will run for *124 minutes or 2 hours and 4 minutes.* Check it out!
> 
> Is that longer or shorter than the previous films in the franchise? Well, Jurassic Park III only ran for 1 hour and 34 minutes so Jurassic World surpasses that easily. Jurassic Park: The Lost World ran for 2 hours and 9 minutes, beating Jurassic World by 5 minutes! Finally, Jurassic Park ran for 2 hours and 7 minutes, just 3 minutes longer than Colin Trevorrow's Jurassic World.  Along with Colin Trevorrow's confirmation on Twitter, check out an official press file from Universal Pictures that also confirms the film's runtime (without the credits) Check it out!


----------



## Amanda (May 10, 2015)

My first reaction was "so short?" But if JP1 was that short...  Perhaps I'm just used to 3 hour epics...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

I bet the lady lived that got dropped in the lagoon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KlIGT4jb9T4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zoBPyu63Me4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]L5wSWKAf-Zc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DmeBb3zqOmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]DmeBb3zqOmw[/YOUTUBE]



Man, that dinosaur looks fake as fuck. 

I am just going to leave this here:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pvaG78bwjPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]pvaG78bwjPY[/YOUTUBE]



 what the fuck?!!!!
That's some sharknado level shit!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

Shaving cream endorsement


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bk8t7-uu0ak[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FYVUnaoyfkk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UhTYdPxxFnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

INGEN looks like they have good benefits, wonder if they're hiring ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 17, 2015)

You get eaten on the job and may have to clean dino poop.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 17, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You get eaten on the job and may have to clean dino poop.



I could befriend a Raptor tho!


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2015)

More sharknado level shit 

Man, this is really a high budget B movie for Sci-fi channel instead of a well done hollywood film. And it just keeps getting better and better lol.


----------



## Amanda (May 18, 2015)

^ I'll get to see JP up and running. I'll take that. Hopefully it's not crimageworthy, but at least passable pop corn entertainment.


----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2015)

Just finished watching JP 3 to prepare myself (seen the first 2 way too many times to need to rewatch them now) and I gotta say the CGI looks the same and this is like 14 years later


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Legend (May 19, 2015)

I still hope for a secret godblum cameo


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 20, 2015)

^Post-credit scene ala SLJ


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2015)

THIS MOVIE IS GOING TO FUCKING SUCK COMPARED TO MAD MAX!


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> THIS MOVIE IS GOING TO FUCKING SUCK COMPARED TO MAD MAX!


**


----------



## Suigetsu (May 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> THIS MOVIE IS GOING TO FUCKING SUCK COMPARED TO MAD MAX!



Dont compare this sharknado, shity cgi, cheap nostalgia cash grab to the mighty and awesomeness of Mad Max. 

DONT!


Amanda: As long as it's not cringeworthy I will be alright.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9Ur4r_onW_Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]40HDULbpvDE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7n5yH6K4i3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (May 21, 2015)

Thanks again, Sennin!



Suigetsu said:


> Dont compare this sharknado, shity cgi, cheap nostalgia cash grab to the mighty and awesomeness of Mad Max.




I liked Sharknado, it was hilarious.



Suigetsu said:


> Amanda: As long as it's not cringeworthy I will be alright.




To me the single most important element of JP is that wide eyed sense of wonder and discovery. If the movie has even something of that factor, I'll probably walk out of the theater reasonably satisfied.


----------



## Psychic (May 21, 2015)

Idk, the cgi looks pretty good. Plus there's Chris Pratt, I'm definitely going to see this.

As someone who has read the "Jurassic Park" book 10 times, I have to say I was pretty excited seeing Henry Wu in this. He is just an interesting character, and I like to see more about how he contributed to this plus reactions. Bonus that they used the original actor too!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EZ7gABNxlxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PQzAvdbSZs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CEk9EH2dKlk[/YOUTUBE]

4:59


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2015)

^ That YouTube video has very positive comments. We've been entirely negative here, but it's nice if others are more optimistic for the movie. Of course I want this to be successful, no matter how much I myself will end up liking it or not. It's that franchise loyalty...

Oh, and nice tracks.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2015)

That vid led me onto a YouTube + TvTropes rampage, and now I'm hyped about this movie again!  

I don't care if it's not as good as the first one, it's still a new JP film.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2015)

Chris Pratt said:
			
		

> "I want to make a heartfelt apology for whatever it is I end up accidentally saying during the forthcoming ‪#‎JurassicWorld‬ press tour.
> 
> I hope you understand it was never my intention to offend anyone and I am truly sorry. I swear. I'm the nicest guy in the world. And I fully regret what I (accidentally will have) said in (the upcoming foreign and domestic) interview(s).
> 
> ...







Anyway, I've grown really excited about the precise elements I originally was most concerned about. Namely the "tame" raptors and genetic, uhm, playfulness. The idea of combining human DNA with animal DNA offers plenty of interesting possibilities to explore. Likewise it should be interesting to explore the interaction between humans and these animals beyond just the animals being typical movie monsters with hunger for some tasty human meat.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2015)

Pratt seems like a fun guy, hoping some of that bleeds into his super serious cynic character.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2015)

So I've been hunting spoilers for this flick today and indeed it's pretty much confirmed that we'll get


*Spoiler*: _spoilers, duh_ 





an Indominus rex vs Tyrannosaurus rex fight at the end of the movie (what a surprise). It even seems like Claire purposefully releases T.rex out of her enclosure. Apparently we'll also see the T.rex destroying a Spinosaurus skeleton mounted on the main street of the tourist village. Gotta say I like callbacks of that kind. 

Furthermore, the current park only covers 2/3 of the island, with the entire northern part of the island being in wild state. At some point the two main kids, Gray and Zach, find the ruins of the abandoned original Visitor Center there. 

Plus apparently in there at the wild zone there are still some wild carnivorous dinosaurs that they haven't yet been able to catch. Most likely either raptors or dilos. So when they say in the trailer "they're communicating", it hopefully doesn't mean they're communicating with the I.rex (which would be too fantastic imo), but rather that they're communicating with the wild raptors.

It seems clear that at least some of the "tame" raptors turn against the humans. I wonder if they all do. Perhaps. 

What I'm wondering the most right now is whether the I.rex is sentient. They've given her human DNA, which probably is to explain her intelligence. To which extent this is supposed to be taken remains to be seen.




Also... Don't remember if posted, don't care, have a repost:


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2015)

The only reason people hate JP3 is because Spino killed their precious T-Rex. It wasn't even the original Rex since she's in World.

Giganotosaurus would have been better than some stupid hybrid super dinosaur.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

> The only reason people hate JP3 is because Spino killed their precious T-Rex.


lol          nope


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2015)

I thought JP3 was fine.

I love jurassic park, but I also saw it when I was a kid. Most of us probably saw it when we were kids. I bring this up because the stupid teen guy in JP3 living in dino land annoyed a lot of adults... There's so much stupid kid stuff in JP1 too. The hacking scene is awful. These are movies showcasing stunning renderings of dinosaurs. The script and characters aren't high points. A lot of the JP1 drama scenes are goofy to see as an adult (there's a scene between hammond and sattler over a cafeteria table near the end that's pretty bad).

I love this series and I still have a childish fascination with seeing accurate or realistic renderings of dinosaurs, but I don't think there has ever really been any kind of 'quality' or adult JP movie. It's a blockbuster series. A lot of the character notes and arcs in the first movie are sloppy blockbuster stuff, and if we saw it today there would be endless memes about some things that happened - the trex paddock growing a cliff, a severed arm somehow dropping over sattler's shoulder the way it did, grant having a cheesy arc of learning to like kids in the middle of a dino murder hunt, the entire movie turning into a slasher movie with raptors instead of Jason, etc.

These movie aren't that good. The dinosaurs are the attraction. Most of the dinos in JP1 still hold up too, which is amazing. That will be me only miff with JP4, depending on how the effects turn out. But as far as the script, characters, I don't think any jp movie is much better than any other.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 25, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> The only reason people hate JP3 is because Spino killed their precious T-Rex. It wasn't even the original Rex since she's in World.
> 
> Giganotosaurus would have been better than some stupid hybrid super dinosaur.



Also Alan and Ellie not married.
Cringeworthy and annoying characters.
Lack of continuity with the previous films.
Terrible cgi and terrible script.
More cringeworthy and over the top moments.


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Also Alan and Ellie not married.
> Cringeworthy and annoying characters.
> Lack of continuity with the previous films.
> Terrible cgi and terrible script.
> More cringeworthy and over the top moments.




In one scene a kid mentions he has survived on the deadly dinosaur island for a month or so on his own by learning survival skills the hard way. 

That one sentence gave us a glimpse of a more interesting story than the one we actually got to see. At least there wouldn't have been annoying and bland characters arguing about their family issues.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

JP3 suffered because only 4 people died


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2015)

The rule of thumb of these stories is that the people who logically shouldn't survive do so, while the best prepared die. It might chance now a bit - looks like we're in for the franchise 's first female death. Even though I 'm sure no children will still diey, as little sense as that makes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Wait no woman died in the previous 3 films?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 25, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Also... Don't remember if posted, don't care, have a repost:



.

Raptors operate machinery?  

Who needs illegal immigrant workers?  

Raptors are gonna take all your jobs.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 25, 2015)

Amanda said:


> That vid led me onto a YouTube + TvTropes rampage, and now I'm hyped about this movie again!
> 
> I don't care if it's not as good as the first one, it's still a new JP film.



Yeah same. Really liked that one TV spot with the I-Rex hatching from her egg. And I don't understand the "shitty CGI" complaint I keep seeing. I'm thinking it's more about people being pissy that animatronics weren't used again.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2015)

> In one scene a kid mentions he has survived on the deadly dinosaur island for a month or so on his own by learning survival skills the hard way.



The girl in JP hacked her way through the jurassic park security system by playing some kind of drag and drop arcade game.

The girl in JP2 gymnastic'd a raptor.

It's practically a franchise hallmark.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 25, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> The girl in JP hacked her way through the jurassic park security system by playing some kind of drag and drop arcade game.
> 
> The girl in JP2 gymnastic'd a raptor.
> 
> It's practically a franchise hallmark.



The stuff in JP1 I can kinda overlook since back in the day computers and hacking was pretty alien to a lot of people, Including spielberg.

However the shit from the other movies its utter blasphemy.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

both the hacking and the gymnastics scene are just as silly iirc


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Wait no woman died in the previous 3 films?



Yep, not one. Or, you're welcome to try to name one who did.  



BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah same. Really liked that one TV spot with the I-Rex hatching from her egg. And I don't understand the "shitty CGI" complaint I keep seeing. I'm thinking it's more about people being pissy that animatronics weren't used again.



The CGI was first a bit so and so, but it has improved. Some tv spots feature both improved and the older CGI.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 25, 2015)

It's amazing how Sarah survived Lost World, she was Too Stupid to live incarnate along with the photographer Nick.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 25, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's amazing how Sarah survived Lost World, she was Too Stupid to live incarnate along with the photographer Nick.



she was cool and Sarah from the book was even cooler.

The cgi from this move screams fake, if you think it looks fine then get your eyes checked son.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

almost no one from Lost World was cool

including Sarah


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 25, 2015)

Almost except Malcolm, Ajay and Roland. Oh and that guy who sacrificed his life to save the undeserving cast from two rexes. So yeah outside like 3 or 4 guys I was rooting for the dinos to kill the other morons.



> she was cool



She was very stupid going off her debut alone with the Stegosaurs where she walks upto a baby in front of a herd(some predator specialist she was) plus her and Nick letting dinos lose that caused major problem. Add Nick bringing the young rex to the trailor and Sarah+Nick are responsible for most if not all deaths on the island.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

^          exacta


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2015)

rewatching Lost World

yeah, no, I stand by what I said: Kelly using gymnastics to kick the raptor is no sillier than Lex hacking that computer

the silliest thing about the scene was the raptor looking over when she shouted "hey you"


----------



## Amanda (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fNsa0Vzonr4[/YOUTUBE]

I just lolled at how he said "You need my raptors."  Though the Raptor Squad is winning me over. Echo is my favorite.

[YOUTUBE]fzD_Gfi2VGM[/YOUTUBE]

I hope the movie has at least something of this atmosphere. 

[YOUTUBE]EEmOyR33-Uk[/YOUTUBE]


Yep, feeling like a kid again is exactly what I want. Now go and deliver on that one.

Though there's one thing that's absolute bull about this park. The animals are moving. And doing stuff. If you've ever been to a zoo, you know all that the critters do is lay down and sleep.


----------



## Amanda (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 26, 2015)

Nice TV spots!


----------



## Amanda (May 26, 2015)

Ok I love this:








Blue and Charlie keep hitting Delta and Echo with their tails. 



I also love this character, Lowery, for being a fanboy of the original Jurassic Park. Don't get eaten, fellow dino geek!


----------



## Amanda (May 26, 2015)

The nostalgia and hype got the to rererere....rewatch the original again. What struck me the most was how effortlessly and naturally the plot moved. Which isn't something that should even be a feat, but somehow it is. 

I've gotten so used to getting annoyed at the story/script writers making basic errors like , general slow pacing or odd rhythm to the story. But Spielberg gets right to the point and does everything just as it should be done just when it should be done. It seems so effortless when you're good at it.

Other thing was the (imo) likeable characters. That's where many films of this kind fail, the sequels included. For the audience to feel for any story they first and foremost need to feel for the characters, no matter what the main attraction of the story is. That's something I've actually been a bit concerned about. Owen seems likeable enough, but he needs other characters to act with. I hope Claire isn't set up to be too cold and bossy, or it's a turn-off. 

And then we need some charisma and class, preferably with some good old eccentrism. Where we get those? The wacky side characters? We haven't yet got any good look on them. 

Just thinking aloud...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (May 27, 2015)

^ That was pretty scary actually. They could tear him apart any moment, if they only called out his "bluff" about being the top dog there. 

Plus cool to see the kids in the old Visitor Center...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Suigetsu (May 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> !



This guy it's a fucking hipster. He is a Jurassic Park fanboy yet he bitches that people will get eatern... Make your fucking mind man!
These screenwritters... geezzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Amanda (May 29, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> This guy it's a fucking hipster. He is a Jurassic Park fanboy yet he bitches that people will get eatern... Make your fucking mind man!
> These screenwritters... geezzzzzzzzz.




Sui, what are you on about? He didn't complain about anything, he just suggested they should but "you'll get eaten" on the brochure. 

Anyway, this was nice: 
*
Return to Jurassic Park Trilogy - Retrospective
*
[YOUTUBE]Cpi-wdLAZmk[/YOUTUBE]



I don't remember if these two viral marketing sites have been linked here: 

 - the official "real" internet site of the park. 

It's pretty fun to explore. I love some of the customer reviews, too.  _

"I have loved dinosaurs since I was a young boy and going to Jurassic World was so exciting I almost cried. I want to make it clear that I didn't actually cry, I was just close to crying." _ 

_"My only regret is that Hammond et al. had to cut corners with the amphibian DNA viz-a-viz hybridization. You don't need to be a birder to know that dinosaurs were feathered."_

 - the internet site of the Masrani corporation. This has some background info too, such as what happened to the Pterosaurs that flied away from the island at the end of JP3.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They were shot in Canada.


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Giganotosaurus would have been better than some stupid hybrid super dinosaur.



Excuse my dino ignorance but isn't Spino the biggest land carnivore?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 29, 2015)

Yes smaller in length and weight but then their velociraptors are Utahraptors, no bird feathers for some of their dinos and their Spino in JP 3 was exaggerated so factually the Gigantasaur is lesser than Spino(although arguably more potent) they could beef up one, handwave it to a mutation or because they wanted to make one bigger.


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2015)

I still don't understand what harm there would be in making the raptors feathered, yes I know that they have their nostalgia classic look but still it's about time to make people a bit more open to perceiving dinos with feathers


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 29, 2015)

Would you be afraid of killer chickens?


----------



## Swarmy (May 29, 2015)

Plus terror birds were also quite scary


----------



## Njaa (May 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Would you be afraid of killer chickens?



I dunno man.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]8jB2QFmXUCo[/YOUTUBE]



Add in predatory instinct, skull full of teeth, long clawed hands and a large foot claw. That's not something I'd like to meet.

At least they're acknowledging the whole "not 100%" dino thing", makes me hopeful that maybe in a future movie there will be more accurate dinosaurs.


----------



## Amanda (May 29, 2015)

I actually think the feathered raptors look both more beautiful and more intimidating than the naked ones.  

These days the unfeathered dinos make me think of a plucked chicken.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

I was scurred af when I first saw a feathered t-rex


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Ezx8gr109Yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (May 30, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Sui, what are you on about? He didn't complain about anything, he just suggested they should but "you'll get eaten" on the brochure.



I couldnt really understand very clearly what they where babbling, I am gonna need to watch this with english subtitles.


> - the internet site of the Masrani corporation. This has some background info too, such as what happened to the Pterosaurs that flied away from the island at the end of JP3.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



For me JP3 never happened and we all should pretend that it never happened... Including the Gymnastics with the raptor.... yeah.


----------



## Amanda (May 30, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> For me JP3 never happened and we all should pretend that it never happened... Including the Gymnastics with the raptor.... yeah.




The attitude of the writers seems to be that the sequels technically happened, but they won't get mentioned in any way, so they could as well have not happened.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

seriously

can someone explain to me how a raptor being kicked out of a window is in any way remotely sillier than a child hacking and operating the Jurassic Park computers?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> seriously
> 
> can someone explain to me how a raptor being kicked out of a window is in any way remotely sillier than a child hacking and operating the Jurassic Park computers?



Cause kids are geeks for stuff, I dont really think Alex hacked it but rather just navigated throught the interface and she tought that she had "hacked it".


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

**


----------



## Amanda (May 30, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Cause kids are geeks for stuff, I dont really think Alex hacked it but rather just navigated throught the interface and she tought that she had "hacked it".




Yes, she didn't really "hack" anything, it's just the word they used, probably out of ignorance of what it means.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

You can't just say she didn't hack it on the baseless assumption that the screenwriters didn't know what "hack" means in an attempt to justify it

call it what it is--silly writing. it's okay--Jurassic Park is still a great movie--but that scene was silly asf; sillier than someone getting the jump on a distracted raptor and kicking it out a window


----------



## Amanda (May 30, 2015)

I didn't say it wasn't a silly scene. It is a silly scene. The silliest part is Tim not handing the gun to Ellie. 

However, when Lex is described as "a hacker" I definitely want to veto. We never see her hacking anything, we only see her navigating through the menu, finding the right files and clicking them. At no point she for example tries to access something protected by a password. The computer is open and she just takes a look and makes a few clicks. Such hacking, wow, much impressed!


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2015)

a rudimentary understanding and representation of something doesn't make it not that thing; it's just a bad representation of that thing


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 30, 2015)

Tim called her a nerd, she said she preferred to be called a hacker, she was just a kid and this was the early 90's, she was being all pretentious by using a cooler term but she was just a bit knowledgeable about computers in a time when few knew how to use one.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 30, 2015)

And technically a good gymnastic with enough momentum could knock a giant two legged reptile off balance on a railing and it could land wrong and be impaled. And technically a wily teen could survive in a dangerous wilderness with enough wilderness smarts and a protected, enclosed bunker. Both are still silly, when silliness was the original comparison between these three movies and their kid scenes.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> sillier than someone getting the jump on a distracted raptor and kicking it out a window



No stunna, Nothing is sillier than that. Just NOTHING.
A girl hacking a computer it's credible to some instance, but the girl jumping and kicking a raptor it's just out of the meter ridiculous.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

no it isn't. _nothing_ is sillier? you're being beyond hyperbolic


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

are raptors ghosts now?

does any kind of physical contact phase through them, making them utterly invulnerable to kicking?


----------



## Psychic (May 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no it isn't. _nothing_ is sillier? you're being beyond hyperbolic



If we are talking about a real velociraptor than it's plausible for even a 5 year old to kick it off it's feet. If we're talking about the movie version of the velociraptor than it's more comaparable to kicking a lion in the face.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

wat

why are you asserting there is a difference (as if we've some frame of reference), and why is the latter any less probable than the former


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2015)

> A girl hacking a computer it's credible to some instance



Hacking the computer to a multi million dollar Park is still stupid, it makes you wonder who those incompetent programmers must have been.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 1, 2015)

> *New JURASSIC WORLD Featurette Reveals Animatronic Indominus Rex; Plus B-Roll & 2 TV Spots*
> 
> On Friday, Colin Trevorrow's Jurassic World made its long-awaited debut and in a little less than two weeks the park finally opens to fans worldwide!
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]f-QJOUW_p48[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-Fk6Y_7fO0o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3duWEM6jdtY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]SZk6zp5dk9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2015)

Sennin, are you some kinda producer or somethin?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks again, Sennin! I'm glad to hear the Paris premiere went well. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> Hacking the computer to a multi million dollar Park is still stupid, it makes you wonder who those incompetent programmers must have been.




One with butter fingers.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 1, 2015)

Watch in glorious 1080p, the CGI is great! 

[YOUTUBE]o8ZIxVxxYAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psychic (Jun 1, 2015)

Just by looking at the trailers and clips, I felt like I've already seen the whole movie.

Love the Jurassic Park website lol.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 1, 2015)

That's true for most movies these days. In order to promote a movie, they release a 1000 clips and trailors with the best parts/most important parts, you see most of the movie or hell the trailor spoils a reveal saved for the ending


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That's true for most movies these days. In order to promote a movie, they release a 1000 clips and trailors with the best parts/most important parts, you see most of the movie or hell the trailor spoils a reveal saved for the ending



But the one we have not seen yet is the mother freakin' T. Rex.  For one reason or another, they're keeping her under wraps.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 2, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> But the one we have not seen yet is the mother freakin' T. Rex.  For one reason or another, they're keeping her under wraps.




Yeah, we have only seen a few glimpses,  such as her head when they feed her, and her legs when Claire releases her out of her enclosure. But I'm glad about this, they should keep something hidden. Ditto for the grand finale,  they haven't shown anything of it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2015)

In b4 it has human features.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 2, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]SZk6zp5dk9A[/YOUTUBE]



So now blue is a raptor

explains why he can kill bears


----------



## Amanda (Jun 2, 2015)

Mider T said:


> In b4 it has human features.




Nope, she's the same individual that was in the original JP.  She even has the scars from her fight with the raptors.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 2, 2015)

The tracks aren't in the order in which they play in the movie. For example, The Park Is Closed plays at the ending titles, afaik. It and Nine To Survival Job have been released in their entire length, too: 

[YOUTUBE]lhFMXreaMrk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-U_oUvwmqX4[/YOUTUBE]

Plus, dat vintage poster:


----------



## Amanda (Jun 2, 2015)

Triple posting but what do I care, this was too funny. 



> The British Board of Film Classification has officially rated Jurassic World as 12A.
> 
> Here is their reasoning for the rating, and some of it may contain spoilers.
> 
> ...






"A man is stabbed in the chest when a pterodactyl flies into him."


----------



## Oceania (Jun 2, 2015)

so we are back on the first island again, makes you wonder how they managed to subdue the old T Rex from the first movie? 

Also wouldn't be surprised at all if the old girl fights the new I-rex.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 3, 2015)

Oceania said:


> Also wouldn't be surprised at all if the old girl fights the new I-rex.




The tracks "Costa Rican Stand-off" and "Our Rex Is Better Than Yours" will play as it happens,  I'm sure of it.  They definitely sound like movie climax music. 

I only wonder if there will be a third party participant to that brawl.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Triple posting but what do I care, this was too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoilers


----------



## Amanda (Jun 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Spoilers



All of that was already shown in the trailers and tv spots, sans the predactyl through your chest part. But sorry for spoiling it for you. 

Unless you mean it' s a spoiler no children die in this movie?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh yeah, this comes out Friday.

EDIT: I also happen to be fucktarded. I can't believe I thought it came out Friday .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]29dfiuz3mr8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UsP2DFbAz94[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4trZNKFE5pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jun 4, 2015)

The 3d for this movie seems pretty fucking on point from what I saw in the trailer when I saw San Andreas.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, my prediction about final made after the first teaser was true. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




If you'll see teaser, you'll understand what will happened with the D-Rex.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 4, 2015)

You mean the old Rex will come and beat it for cheap fanservice/nostalgia grab despite not making sense when D rex has rex, raptor, Snake, chameleon and supposedly human dna with best of all?We can see it coming a 1000 miles away. All that's left is to have old  rex smash a skeleton of a spino or some poster and the obvious/cheap cash grab is made more so.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 4, 2015)

^ It's indeed coming, but I'd like to see them giving it some plausibility, such as the humans intervening somehow, or the I.rex being already wounded. 

Anyway, while it's mostly for fanservice, it also fits perfectly into the themes of the story. I.rex was built because allegedly dinosaurus are now boring. This symbolises plenty of things, but especially how the movie industry works. The director said it himself recently: I.rex symbolises what is wrong with us.

This is why on symbol level I.rex can't win. Regardless of who or what kills her, she can't thriumph. Because that would mean that yes, Jurassic Park is boring, dinosaurus are boring, and the Hollywood excecutives's take on story telling is right.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

sounds like a stretch


----------



## Amanda (Jun 4, 2015)

Sounds like you're being lazy, that stuff is actually pretty obvious and not subtle at all.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

doesn't have to be complicated to be a stretch


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 4, 2015)

Actually I think she's right, when I first heard of a genetically altered dino I immediately thought of it as a slap on the face of all those fans of the original JP. Best dino is classic dino


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2015)

> You mean the old Rex will come and beat it for cheap fanservice/nostalgia grab despite not making sense when D rex has rex, raptor, Snake, chameleon and supposedly human dna with best of all?


Id say so - the final battle will be more epic and baass then the last Godzilla movie battle.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 5, 2015)

the last battle will probably also involve the mosasaur


----------



## Psychic (Jun 5, 2015)

Is it already out elsewhere? It won't be at my theater until the 12th.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 5, 2015)

it's still not out here in the philippines(also on the 12th)


----------



## Amanda (Jun 6, 2015)

Those of you who don't mind getting spoiled, Colin Trevorrow gives away a spoiler that might be very revealing. 


*Spoiler*: _spoiler warning_ 





6:06 forwards

[YOUTUBE]sn8hY2G3a_w[/YOUTUBE]

If it comes down to biteforce, then I.rex suddenly isn't all that superior.

In fact, it would be interesting if the hype about I.rex's superiority would be a case of us seeing things from the human point of view. For example we think being taller is important, because it's important in human fights. But in an animal fight different measurements might matter more. 

Which would of course flow perfectly with the ongoing JP theme that we don't really understand these animals - and in the wider sense these powers - that we think we control.

Anyway, I'd love the animal fights to actually look like animal fights, and not as if they were choreographed by humans... which they of course are, but it's not supposed to show.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]I6y5ziluLx0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QaN6P-QKi6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 7, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Those of you who don't mind getting spoiled, Colin Trevorrow gives away a spoiler that might be very revealing.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler warning_
> ...



You are pretty much on the money.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is only one dinosaur big enough to go head to head like that with the Indominus Rex, and she has two decades over her recently cloned rival


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2015)

going to see this as soon as it opens


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2015)

Got advance tickets for Tuesday. Kind of excited tbh.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

There's a ridiculous amount of trolls around, claiming they have seen the movie and answering questions. Sure enough, they all contradict each other.  




Catalyst75 said:


> You are pretty much on the money.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





A lot of people speculate on I.rex getting pushed into the Mosasaurus tank and eaten by the beastie. While that may be one of the more plausible theories, somehow I wish it won't happen. It would feel... cheap...


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

holy shit

HOLY SHIT

Some gamers have already got their hands on the French version of Lego : Jurassic world, which isn't supposed to come out but only after the film as it spoils the entire thing. Fans in JPLegacy shared the link to twitch.tv of people playing it, and, well...

I've just seen the ending of the movie. In fact, the entire second and third act. Just... can't wait for this!  

(Don't worry, I won't spoil it for you unless you PM me)


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CfmChkOXgvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 8, 2015)

The rumor that this sequel will ignore the existence of the 2nd and 3rd movies makes me excited for it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2015)

watch this in 2D or 3D ?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 9, 2015)

2D. Always 2D.  If it's good enough to warrant a second viewing, I might consider 3D. It's a pain with my glasses, tho.



Sea Scorpion said:


> The rumor that this sequel will ignore the existence of the 2nd and 3rd movies makes me excited for it.




Doubt not, there are fans complaining about this. Some fans complained too when the co-writer admitted he didn't like the sequels. I can only consider it as a sign that the said co-writer isn't entirely F rate.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0QcMBy6u5V0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]D8HTqQxvE7s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gFRkvanD2ao[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-K3Cll4JHOI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]I4MruMQnHjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> The rumor that this sequel will ignore the existence of the 2nd and 3rd movies makes me excited for it.



They're not ignoring their existence, director even said so. Plus there's said to be a reference to the pterodactyls from JP III.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

>watching 3D movies in 2015


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2015)

I didn't even think about it, but my friend who went and picked up the tickets, I don't know if he got 2d tickets. It wouldn't be so bad if it was like how Jurrasic Park was, but I don't want to watch the movie with those eye sores on.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2015)

Weiss said:


> watch this in 2D or 3D ?



All of us should know that the 3D isn't going to add much value here.  Don't waste money on 3D.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 9, 2015)

3D is only worth it with IMAX.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2015)

3D is only worth it when someone who knows how to do it well uses it does like James Cameron and even then it is debatable if it is worth it or not.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2015)

Avatar, How to Train Your Dragon, and Deathly Hallows Part 2 are the only movies I can recall seeing in 3D off the top of my head--and the latter wasn't my choice.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 9, 2015)

Amanda said:


> 2D. Always 2D.  If it's good enough to warrant a second viewing, I might consider 3D. It's a pain with my glasses, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sequels were utter garbage.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2015)

General rule is....

> If the film is not shot originally using an IMAX 3D camera as it's native output filter
> Don't watch it in 3d because it means it was post converted, which is absolute shit


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2015)

This is obviously a movie that will look better in 3D, smh you people...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw it tonight. Was pretty damn fun. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The final battle with the raptor and Trex teaming up to kill the...Amdimonesrex (Or however you spell it) was pretty slick. Worked well, and the very last shot of that fight was beautiful. Loved the shots of the opening too when first get to the island. Made me feel like JP all over again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

crazymtf said:


> Saw it tonight. Was pretty damn fun.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Quick questions 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the mosasaur kill the girl that landed in the lagoon?
Did the raptors turn on Prat?
Did the redhead chick die?
Is there any hints to the events of JP3 and JP2?


----------



## lacey (Jun 10, 2015)

Going to see this movie Saturday. I'm pretty excited for it. 

I'm assuming we're watching it in 2D, but I'd be curious as to how it'd look in 3D.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> General rule is....
> 
> > If the film is not shot originally using an IMAX 3D camera as it's native output filter
> > Don't watch it in 3d because it means it was post converted, which is absolute shit



To be fair the Jurrasic park 1 3d wasn't bad at all, of course the movie wasn't made with 3d in mind so it didn't have all those stupid 3d moments added into the movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Quick questions
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Answers below 


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Mosasaur is the water beast correct? That part was insane. Basically the tera kept losing its grip on her and when he finally gets her out the water that big fucker comes out and takes a nice bite on both of them. One of the best scenes. 

2. Yes. When they get to the big dino, the raptors begin to talk to it. Prat is like "So that's why they didn't tell us what they fused it with. It's part raptor. 

3. No. I wanted her too, then I liked her by the end. She had a badass scene at the end. 

4. Nope, none. It feels like a direct sequel to teh first. Even has that chinese dude from the first. 

It's far more entertaining than 2-3. I'll say that right off the block.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

crazymtf said:


> Answers below
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Sweet first female death in the franchise
2) I figured but wouldn't it be obvious they would use raptor DNA as well? 
3) I kinda glad they didn't kill her she is kinda hot
4) That's good and kinda disappointing. Why disappointing? Because I was hoping the second island still exist.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2015)

crazymtf said:


> Answers below
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Its not like Jurrasic Park 2 and 3 were very plot relevant, the only thing Jurrasic park 2 was confirm Malcomes and Grants claims about Jurrassic Park 1.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2015)

didn't the existence of the second island in JP2 contradict JP1 anyway?


----------



## zoro (Jun 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw the movie this afternoon. There were some pretty good bits, but also some really cheesy moments. I don't know what to think of it for now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> didn't the existence of the second island in JP2 contradict JP1 anyway?



It makes some sense to have a separate island for nurture and development. 

What didn't make much sense was how one power failure on one island affected the other island.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





The second island still exists. The internet site of Masrani corporation says Vic Hoskins got his place as the head of JW security after he killed the pteradons that escaped from the second island at the end of JP lll. So it's still there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2015)

My video review with the wifey. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzuznGDmQBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 11, 2015)

Could anyone who is going to see this film from today onwards, especially if in the UK, please PM me what trailers the Jurassic World is showing before? I won't get to see it before Saturday but was wondering if the rumours of a Warcraft trailer before the movie were true.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> didn't the existence of the second island in JP2 contradict JP1 anyway?



Not exactly, the main island was primarily for attractions, the research and growing the animals could have happened on another island. The very first scene of JP1 is them transporting a new raptor. The eggs could have been hatched on the main island and transferred to the other island to grow, or simple those eggs were meant for show and the magic happened on the other island.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2015)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT!

I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYONE ELSE THINKS!

I DON'T CARE IF THE MATCHES GOT SOAKED BEFORE LIGHTING UP!

I LOVED IT!

DINOSAURS!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2015)

going tomorrow


----------



## Amanda (Jun 11, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT!
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYONE ELSE THINKS!
> 
> ...





DINOSAURSS YES!

I'll see it tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2015)

It seemed fun and tense and thrilling and scary enough which is what I want from a movie like this.

A lot of the reviewers I usually listen to all were pointing out the script was the core problem. Disjointed and obviously had multiple writers, but when watching it myself it didn't stand out as much. I think reviewers sometimes forget that films are to be judged by the entertainment value. Not the technical details that the average audience don't care about. It's mainstream entertainment. Independent films are the ones closer to art I guess.

Anyway, I liked having kids in it too. They weren't quite the pov characters, but they added to classic Spielberg child adventure element to it. One of them was really obnoxious though for sure.

Anyway I'll write something better later.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seeing Bishop, Starlord, and Kingpin together was fun too.

Also, looking back, I can see how the 'twist' was kinda clunkily handled. Like the reasons behind the hybrid dino's existence and who made it wasn't clear. Besides the initial explanation I mean.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2015)

BlastYoBoots said:


> Was utter garbage, as expected.
> 
> 
> The fuck are you talking about? Nothing of the sort happened. Do you even movie.



I'm sorry but kindly note I wasn't speaking to you.
However to have me clarify the conversion between Stunna and myself ,we were talking about JP1 not jurassic world.

Also "do you even movie." doesn't make any sense, I believe you clearly meant "Did you even see the movie?".


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm gonna see it next Sunday for Father's Day.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2015)

Great movie, revitalized the franchise for sure.  Pratt actually played a non-comedic badass too.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

I fucking raged really hard guys.


*Spoiler*: _About the assistant_ 



Seriously.  What the fuck did she do wrong?  Why did she deserve such a horrible death?  Because she was a bit put off by the fact that her boss had her babysitting her two nephews?  Give me a fucking break.  She got a raw fucking deal.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2015)

Favorite part was when the pterodactyls got out.  They were attacking and killing people in the crowd.  That didn't stop some dude from grabbing his drinks before he made his escape though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 12, 2015)

I shall be seeing this film on Saturday, so I am very excited for it! I do have high expectations for it, so I hope that it is not as great a disappointment as _Jurassic Park III_ was.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I'm gonna see it next Sunday for Father's Day.


Yeah it was great. Traditional summer blockbuster.



Rukia said:


> ...That didn't stop some dude from grabbing his drinks before he made his escape though...


Yeah I caught that.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Within the reality of the films:

I don't really understand how or why another Jurassic Park/World could ever be opened again after this.

I could see the rich & powerful  trying to open to park.

But I would not really want to visit a place like this after all of these incidents. It's not really worth the risk.

I guess the herbivore Dinosaurs would be fine to see maybe.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2015)

The main girl is a confirmed hoe.  She ran the entire movie in heels without complaining even once.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

just saw it, it was great fun


Pratt a legit badass, the redhead girl was hot (!), kids were fine


Indominus lived up to the hype   pure killing machine (and it would kick Spiny ass)

Raptors 

Rexy 



one thing I would change is

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mosie jumping out of nowhere was a bit too DEM

Id prefer it if Rexy and Blue pushed I-Rex into the water


----------



## Milady (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm watching it amc prime seats tomorrow. The seats vibrate.  This gonna be epic.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2015)

My favorite part was at the end 
*Spoiler*: __ 



When Blue looks at Owen like "...Daddy?" and he's like "Nope, you're a big girl now" and she runs off with a raptor tear in her heart.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

Pratts best friends are a raccoon and a raptor


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blue doing acrobatics on their backs. 100% unadulterated badass


My heart was broken when his baby girls started dying.  
The rocket launcher one... it was actually a call back from the first book.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



one thing bothered me in the ending, so did that confirm the mosasaur could have grabbed a group of tourist any time it wants


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

FINALLY SAW DEM DINOSAURS  

Really enjoyed the movie. Sure there were some cheesy moments and annoying plot gimmicks, but all that was drown in a sea of pure fun. 

I wonder to which direction the franchise goes now? Apparently it's doing well in the box office, so a sequel should be guaranteed. But I doubt the park is ever going to get opened again, and besides, while this film was entertaining, the plot options for the park and that island have already been used. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Though, they did leave things very open in the end, allowing for different possibilities.  They'll probably follow the military plot. Which could be great or awful. But at least it takes the story to a new direction. 

Really, I'm sure there's much more you could do with the basic premise of this franchise than just people going to see dinos on an island and trying to get away from there.






soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Yep. And I think Barry hiding inside that hollow tree trunk was a reference to Muldoon doing something similar in the book. That's when he shot a raptor with a rocket launcher, was it not?






Nice Dynamite said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> one thing bothered me in the ending, so did that confirm the mosasaur could have grabbed a group of tourist any time it wants





*Spoiler*: __ 





I.rex broke a fence of some kind when it stumbled down. I suppose that fence would have kept the audience from getting too close.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

yeah I wonder where the next movie will be set, I cant see it being a park again




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe some secret military black ops breeding site/lab/training thing and dinos get loose and we get Dino Crisis movie 





either that or going back to island with no park similar to JP2 and JP3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They can redo the 2nd island story arc, but keep the Dino's on the island and I believe if they continue explore the idea of genetic bred monsters. 
Like they could have an aquatic theme park and for the fun of it they bread a real life kraken.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I'd actually be interested in a continuation of the genetic manipulation plot. Especially if they start mixing humans and animals, as allegedly is what happened with the I.rex - she had opposable thumbs, after all.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Heh, go and have a look at the JurassicWorld site. . 

Knew they would do this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see more of Rexy & Blue tag team


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

It's not a spoiler that the dinosaurs get loose.

Weiss you're just spoiler tagging every random comment.



Weiss said:


> yeah I wonder where the next movie will be set, I cant see it being a park again
> 
> maybe some secret military black ops breeding site/lab/training thing and dinos get loose and we get Dino Crisis movie
> 
> either that or going back to island with no park similar to JP2 and JP3


Yeah i was wondering the same thing. I had the same ideas, but I'm not sure they would want to get away from the whole 'amusement park' idea cos then it couldn't be a fun adventure for kids.

Then it would just seem like planet of the apes though if it's about the dinosaurs getting loose in the real world.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm impatiently waiting for everything to get GIFed and the scenes to get uploaded on YouTube. Yeah, it's been just a few days but the fandoms have spoiled me rotten so I now demand fast service. kidding



*Spoiler*: _@ Weiss_ 





I wonder if this was the last we saw of them. Unless the story returns to the island, it probably was.

I also wonder if there was any truth in the rumors of the Restricted Area containing wild dinosaurs they didn't manage capture. I hope so. Then Blue could go and join some wild raptors. It's sad to imagine her living alone on that island after having had a pack for her whole life.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

sorry tari


we'll see I guess where it will be set, they have options

honestly Ive been wanting to see a big budget ~dino crisis horror style dino movie for a long time now


also I feel I liked this movie more then Godzilla 2014


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Much better than Godzilla.

Anyway so you want a movie where dinosaurs invade american cities?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Obligatory set change. 

I want to get off that island and have the story move on to the mainland. Not necessarily into a big city, but with some human infrastructure, sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

@ tari have you played Dino Crisis ? I basically want a high budget adaptation of that

its sorta similar to JP but more horror themed and military facility stuff instead of park with kids (but IIRC still on an island)


it doesnt have anything direct to do with JP, its just that if they continue the gene splicing hybrids thing in JW2 and do this


> maybe some secret military black ops breeding site/lab/training thing and dinos get loose


then it would be quite dino crisis'y



but Im fine if in JW 2 they just go back to Nublar/Sorna without any park being there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

Pratt x Blue too cute


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Heh, go and have a look at the JurassicWorld site. .
> 
> Knew they would do this.



I believe they should have added some Dino's chasing them in the cams


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Weiss said:


> but Im fine if in JW 2 they just go back to Nublar/Sorna without any park being there




What would they do there, tho?



Weiss said:


> Pratt x Blue too cute




Gotta decorate NF with some true raptor cuteness. 

we've come a long way since that kitchen scene



Nice Dynamite said:


> I believe they should have added some Dino's chasing them in the cams




That would have been cool, but perhaps they didn't consider it worth the money used. 

By the way, this movie came in under budget. That's pretty damn well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

Honestly they should have invested in some tanks, and fighter jets


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

It's the Idiot Ball they keep picking up. "These animals are worth millions, we are not going to kill them!" And then they keep to that mindset until it's too late and everyone just tries to hold on to their dear lives.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

Honestly I would have rigged the island with a device that deployed a deadly mustard like gas that would kill everything.

They have insurance they can restart.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

They have embryos and if all else fails, they have the knowledge and the technology. The dinosaurs are ultimately replaceable.

However, as the basic idea is to make money out of this, what they really want to avoid is people understanding how dangerous the situation got. So as they don't want to accept that failure is the only option, they keep acting as if they could still fix things.

Which brings up back to the sequel. Even if someone was crazy enough to buy this thing and continue the work, how would they ever get anyone to visit again? No, they must try to profit from it some other way. Hell, there has to be ways to utilize de-extinction other than making a zoo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

> Are The Lost World and Jurassic Park 3 going to be ignored?
> 
> No. While neither sequel is referenced in the film, their events have been referenced in the film's promotional materials and viral marketing. For example, in a feature introducing the character Vic Hoskins, it's revealed his team did work involving flying dinosaurs, referring the Pteranadons that escaped at the end of Jurassic Park III.


nice                .


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

There were apparently quite a many easter eggs there too, but I didn't catch nearly all of them. Two characters are seen reading a book by Ian Malcolm, and the jeeps Zach and Gray find in the old Visitor Center are the same jeeps Hammond, Grant, Ellie and Malcolm drove when they first saw the Brachiosaurus (the license plates show this.) 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I also wonder if the Mosasaurus chomping down on the I.rex like that was not only a reference to Deep Blue Sea, but even further, a reference to Samuel Jackson?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 12, 2015)

I just realize something


*Spoiler*: __ 



the mosaurus is going to die from starvation now? No one to feed it and I highly doubt a lot of Dino's will be going near the lagoon.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I just realize something
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





Shouldn't all of them die without lysine? Or is that still a thing?

Perhaps there's a way for her to escape somehow... I need to study the park map. But I doubt they were that stupid when they planned the place. 

Hmmm...

Something *has* to be done about the park, they can't just all sail/fly away and pretend this mess never happened. Either they must kill the dinos, recapture them, or at least make sure nothing gets away from the island, effectively turning it into a Sorna 2.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Thinking of where the story could go... Perhaps we will see a scientific arms race between inGen and BioSyn? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Perhaps Wu sold out to BioSyn, or some other similar corporation wanting to challenge inGen's monopoly on de-extincting species? 





After all this movie took its plot points from ideas started but not wholly finalized in the first movie/book. Continuing with corporate rivalry would sound like a logical next step.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

hmm I wonder if Masrani did anything on Sorna or left it entirely alone


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

btw I am not very familiar with the actor, so I barely recognized Kingpin here after some time  only


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Weiss said:


> hmm I wonder if Masrani did anything on Sora or left it entirely alone




Hammond wanted Sorna to be protected as a reservation for the dinos. Masrani said he took up the JW project after Hammond entrusted it to him. So it's not too far-fetched to imagine Masrani also took it to himself to look after Sorna as well, the way Hammond wanted it to be: left untouched.

However, what happens to it now?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

so there is still a Spino on Sorna

if they go there in JW2 for some reason we might see Spiney again


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

A rematch? 

All I need are my raptors and some dilos on the side, and I'm fine. 



It would be interesting though if they created other critters than just dinosaurs in the future. Other extinct species, wholly new hybrids, and also feathered dinosaurs.

I think this movie offers a good chance to effectively start a new franchise within the JP universe.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 12, 2015)

short impressions
-plot is bullshit
-pratt is good
-howard is one hot babe
-dat music
-dat easter eggs from all three JPs and Predator (waterfall scene is the copy of the waterfall scene in Predator. i really think "hey, now its time for some invisible mofo to drop into the water behind these kids and scare them to shit bricks". 
-ohohoh. everything became clear when t-rex and indishit-rex met.
its just enough to hear their roars.
badass iconic t-rex roar, and some broken gas tube fart d-rex had. 
-mossy was awesome.
-better than 3rd JP, around 2nd JP, worse than 1st JP.
-7.5-8


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that the telltale games are canon, which explains how they get by without lysine.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 12, 2015)

Apart from Mad Max, and possible Avengers 2.... this is honestly my favorite movie of the year. Yes it had it's moments of cheese but overall, such a fucking improvement from JP3 & 2. Whether it's the scares, humans being slaughtered to the comedy.. just a fun ass movie

*Favorite parts:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Chris Prats speel on just how badly they fucked up in regards to I. Rex's upbringing

- I. Rex cloaking like the fucking predator...... dumb in concept, beyond epic/badass in execution 

- I. Rex's fight with the Anklyo. I love how it completely ignores the boys and savagely crushes the anklyo's head before hearing the phone buzz and then attempting to eat the sphere.... whole (lol'd at that part)

- Every single thing about the Pretradon scene, the chaos the ensured was legendary 

- Zara's death... talk about a fucking brutal way to go out 

- Love the raptors turning on IGEN and the ensuring body count from that point forward

- Rexies entrance.... dat flare eye glow. Had to wipe some spit off the floor due to intense drooling 

- The entire last ~20minutes of the movie... the fight Rex/Raptor vs. I. Rex was beyond epic with Mossy coming in for the K/O being completely one sided stompage (granted I saw it coming a _mile_ away as that was the only thing that could have brought I. Rex down)


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

The human characters were all pretty terrible.  Thank god for the raptors.

The one raptor leaving Chris Pratt at the end sort of reminded me of Caesar at the end of Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

this movie made your set relevant, Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

They did a good job making Indominus a heel.  The crowd at my show applauded when it was finally defeated.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> They did a good job making Indominus a heel.  The crowd at my show applauded when it was finally defeated.



Yeah I kinda got mixed emotions about I. Rex as at the end of the day she's still was an animal (ablight a very smart one)


*Spoiler*: __ 



As Owen eloquently put it, they ROYALLY fucked up in how the handled her from birth. I.e not socializing her to anything and keeping her in the dungeon of an inclosure. It's no wonder the damn dino went all mental in a bid for freedom

Still... her defeat was quite epic, mainly due to the fact of Rexy being a badass


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 12, 2015)

Absolutely loved the movie.

Christ Pratt <3 His relationship with Blue and the others


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2015)

yeah there was clapping in my theater too


Pratt's a real gem


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2015)

Did anybody else notice Pratt's left arm was severely smaller than his right?  He had the Quagmire thing going on.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2015)

So after seeing the movie, I am throughly impressed, I came in with huge skepticism and some of the trailers turned me off. Jurassic Park is sacred to me, it was the first movie I ever watched in theaters, and throughout my childhood I had to have at least watched it over 400 times, wouldn't be surprised if it was well into the 500's.


*Spoiler*: __ 





- I really didn't like how the kid randomly brought up his parents divorce, like that had absolutely no bearing on the movie, we didn't even get a happy parents stay together scene at the end. The brothers bonded more at the mosasouras even then that scene.


- The scene when they ride the motorcycles and raptors are running along turned out to be one of my favorite scenes. In the trailers this seemed like it would be cringe worthy but holy hell that was actually really cool, the trailers didn't give it the justice it demanded.

- I hate how the I-rex suddenly starts talking to the raptors, the thing killed everything else on the park for sport, why did it suddenly desire kinship and become leader of the raptors? Did it notice that the humans would have been a threat or someshit despite the fact it previously had been slaughtering them?

- The ending was , I don't really have words, that was pretty fucking amazing, Rexy smashing the spinosaurous skeleton was a nice treat.

- Also it was cool how many 1 liners they dropped throughout the movie which are from the previous movie, was waiting for "they all need to be destroyed" and "thats one big pile of shit".

- Nice to see Wu get a bigger part, he was important in the novels but was more like a cameo in the movies.

- Masarani was a nice character, too much like Hammond in being likable, hope he somehow survived by god grace and learned to fly dinosaurs.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2015)

Saw a late night showing last night. Loved it, was not disappointed! Chris Pratt's characters are always likable. Definitely seeing this again next week  Funny how the dudes in this thread that kept blindly hating the movie for the fuck of it are nowhere to be seen  wouldn't be surprised if they kept their opinions so they don't look like ass munches. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie started out real quick surprisingly which was pretty nice. Lot of bone crunching and blood spatter through out the movie, I dug it  That British assistant had a pretty brutal death, the very first female death. Being drowned by and then eaten by the mosasaur. Yeah I agree the talks of the kids' parents divorcing was pretty random. The kids finding the old building, the nostalgia. And that Spinosaurus skeleton  Those 20 last minutes were the most exciting, seeing the old T-Rex clashing with the I-Rex.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2015)

Going for a late night showing today, hopefully not 3D.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Just came back, it was a 3/5 film, but the last 40 minutes were awesomely stupid in a great way. And the final fight of the movie seemed like a WWE battle royale complete with an RKO outta nowhere.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2015)

Wait what?Is that implying what I think it is?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

I'd hate to think Owen was once that annoying whiny kid.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 13, 2015)

lol its him? i something missed though/


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


>


is that a legit theory, Detective ?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

No, it's just a fan theory.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 13, 2015)

Just saw it earlier. Wasn't really expecting much of it but it turned out to be pretty good! Its never going to compare to Jurassic Park but its good in its own way if you just treat it like a action monster movie. 

The characters were the typical archetypes you would see so nothing too amazing there but Chris Pratt was fun to watch and Clare had some funny scenes. The kids' divorced parents subplot seemed unnecessary but at least they weren't too annoying. D'nofrio was the typical InGen Moustache-twirling corporate villain. The Indian boss was pretty funny though. He was acting all gungo with the enthusiasm like he knew he was in an action movie and its sad what happens to him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Indominus Rex being able to communicate with the Raptors and turn them against the humans seemed a bit too cartoony imo.

The final battle was really cheesy with the T-Rex and the Raptor teaming up to fight but it was cool anyway.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2015)

I loved the helicopter obsessed boss.

I liked Jake Johnson in this too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2015)

Masrani was good, yeah


hell I think most/all human characters were good in JW


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2015)

Am I the only one who thought-


*Spoiler*: __ 



That the chick getting killed by that giant water dinosaur was a bit mean spirited. She wasn't especially friendly, but she wasn't mean enough to where I felt any gratification towards her death. If anything, the main villain got off easier than her. I also felt the boss's death was sort of...I dunno, I felt detached even though I kind of liked the character. Maybe it's because you never really see the moment where he realizes that he's finished. Furthermore, when the copter crashes, I saw no bodies inside and that's strange as he was wearing a pink shirt. That shit would stand out.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2015)

The copter blew up.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who thought-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 





It was mean, but actually not even the death that hit me the hardest. I felt detached during the Zara scene,  it was so fantastical. 

The part that really hurt was the guard who was trying to hide behind the car. It was so simple and yet very effective. Two guys are hiding from something that tries to kill them. The other one has a relatively passing hide out, the other one has a miserable one. They look at each other and know the other one is going to be found and eaten at any moment. Something right out of my nightmares. 




I ended up sympathazing with the Indy more than I thought I would.  The way she was kept in isolation her whole life was such a stark contrast to the way the raptors grew up with each other and Owen. They had meaningful activities too, with Owen training them, while Indy only got that small enclosure and food given by a crane. Poor animal, no wonder she was psycho.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2015)

The copter blew up.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Right before the copter hits, you can see insane of it.




Amanda: Yeah, that was a good bit, one of the few genuinely suspenseful moments too. 

As for the entire movie, I'll post my review tomorrow, but I thought it was okay. More interested in showing off the SFX than generating tension. After the characters are established with their various traits, they lose all traces of personality as the crisis gets out of hand. Why did they establish that the kid was a genius? Even Indy-Rex becomes 'just another dinosaur' after a certain point. 

Better than JP3 though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

No Martial.  I felt the same way.  Wasn't happy at all about the way the assistant was treated.  Her death really was uncalled for





Rukia said:


> I fucking raged really hard guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _About the assistant_
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2015)

Im amazed what a good job they did with Indominus overall (explanations, villain, threat etc. .. final fight) considered how much shit the hybrid dinos got earlier, when it was first announced


Indominus may be my third fav dino after T-rexes/Rexy and raptors/Blue


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2015)

Link


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2015)

I really don't see why its bothering you that much, people have gotten it worse, remember the guy from jurassic park 2 when he was just trying to save everyone and is turned into a wishbone?


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I really don't see why its bothering you that much, people have gotten it worse, remember the guy from jurassic park 2 when he was just trying to save everyone and is turned into a wishbone?



Brutal yes.... but it was relatively quick 

Hers on the other hand?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Being a dropped from like 70+ feet into water is going to hurt, then being repeatedly drowned/clawed to death for 20 seconds as the Pretradon tried to lift her out of the water only to then be lol one shotted by a 80ft Mosasaur 

The entire way they filmed that sequence was what made it so damn bone chilling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I really don't see why its bothering you that much, people have gotten it worse, remember the guy from jurassic park 2 when he was just trying to save everyone and is turned into a wishbone?


It seemed personal to me.  The director either hates women or he hates Brits.  I can't come up with any other plausible explanations.

Maybe they cut some scenes?


----------



## The Big G (Jun 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Would you could consider the mossasurus a stage fatality or a kill stealer?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2015)

The reason why JP2 killing off Eddie Carr wasn't quite so bad is

- It wasn't presented in a 'cool' way, I guess? It was more intense and terrifying, at least based on memory. This death seemed like it was meant to draw "awesome" cries from the crowds, which makes it seem meaner. 

- At least characters acknowledged Eddie after he was killed. That's one of the reasons I don't like Jurassic World as much. 

They spend a few minutes mourning a dinosaur, but no one gives a shit about all of the humans dying. In the Lost World, when someone died, people would react to it. Dieter is killed and everyone goes searching for him. Ajay is killed and Roland is sad to the point of retiring. In the first and second films, there was a sense of tragedy surrounding the deaths. But not here. Bunch of dudes get massacred, everyone is just too busy. But if a dinosaur is killed, cue the sad music.

Even the guy who was portrayed as sympathetic didn't get as much fanfare.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It seemed personal to me.  The director either hates women or he hates Brits.  I can't come up with any other plausible explanations.
> 
> Maybe they cut some scenes?




I don't know, it didn't feel personal to me. The director just seemed to like nasty death scenes, and this one happened to a British woman.

The actors, and I think the director too, seemed to be really exited about this death scene* in the interviews before the movie, so I assume it was just supposed to be something "cool" in a freaky way.

*of course they didn't mention the death scene, but spoke of the role of the actor played, and the death scene is the only memorable part, so...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 13, 2015)

Good movie, better than the second and third one. Chris Pratt carried the movie. Indominus Rex wasn't very good.. They kept going on about how intelligent it was but it did some really stupid things. And I'm not sure how that trex survived multiple bites to its neck.

I wanted more dinos which is a weird thing to say in a movie about dinos. Too much focus on that one dinosaur imo. And come on, one trex and four raptors the whole movie? 

I liked the original JP feel, the kids were cool, Clare was good too. The raptors and their relationship with Owen was a nice touch. I thought I'd have a problem with the human characters but it was the indominus Rex that sucked. He stole the whole show and wasn't even that impressive. They should have gone with that concept of the original where the park itself and it's creation was the antagonist as opposed to a single Dino.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Chris Pratt has signed for sequels:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

crazymtf said:


> HOnestly
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 





I thought it was a memorable death scene and I'm happy that movies have the guts do stuff like this these days.

That being said, yes, it did make me grimace and turn away - I'm too much of softie it seems.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

That death scene could have happened to any character in the film.  My issue is that it happened to the poor assistant tasked with babysitting two brats.  And you know what?  She did a damn good job.  Even after all of the dinosaurs were on the loose; she still tried to find the kids and help them get to safety!  Who the fuck would do that IRL?  Most people would be concerned with saving their own skin!  I was really impressed.

And what was her reward for that selfless action?  Multiple dinosaurs took turns gobbling her up.  She suffered the worst death in the entire franchise.  It really is a fucking outrage.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2015)

What really surprised me was that they finally explained why the raptors or most dinos don't have feathers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scientist mentioning how no dino on the island is really natural and how they would look different if they didn't have spliced genes, very good way to finally set the feathers debate to a stop


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 13, 2015)

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That death scene could have happened to any character in the film.  My issue is that it happened to the poor assistant tasked with babysitting two brats.  And you know what?  She did a damn good job.  Even after all of the dinosaurs were on the loose; she still tried to find the kids and help them get to safety!  Who the fuck would do that IRL?  Most people would be concerned with saving their own skin!  I was really impressed.
> 
> And what was her reward for that selfless action?  Multiple dinosaurs took turns gobbling her up.  She suffered the worst death in the entire franchise.  It really is a fucking outrage.






> It seemed personal to me. The director either hates women or he hates Brits. I can't come up with any other plausible explanations.



Are you CTK dupe? Holy shit this is no reason to get upset. She was just a throwaway character.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2015)

He's autistic, so pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2015)

its our Rukia


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> What really surprised me was that they finally explained why the raptors or most dinos don't have feathers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You know, while the whole point of the original book was to discuss the ethics of genetic engineering, it sort of got forgotten by people. This became the dinosaur thing, even the monster movie thing, and the sci-fi side was less in the focus. So when acknowledging the lack of feathers etc, we have had to come back to that discussion time and time again. As if the whole "yeah they're genetically altered" thing was just a lucky detail that forgives the scientific inaccuracy, and the scientific inaccuracy (and the general unnaturality and fakedness of it all) wasn't a theme on its own right since day one.  

Which is why I'm all in for the possible hybrid plot in the future, and also in for them creating all other kinds of extinct species than just dinosaurs and other iconic reptiles. 



Swarmy said:


> Just gonna leave this here:




True, this time there were no paleopeople involved... but animal behavior and their psychology was somewhat under discussion, which sort of made up for it for me.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2015)

Also Dinosaurs didn't have feathers, that's fanfiction.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Wait what?Is that implying what I think it is?





Harbour said:


> lol its him? i something missed though/





Weiss said:


> is that a legit theory, Detective ?



Just me trolling, don't worry guys.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 13, 2015)

crazymtf said:


> HOnestly
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Felt the same way, that was one of the best parts of the movie 

I wish they showed here face right before she was about to get eaten like they did with fatso.

Damn, just thinking about it makes me enthusiastic!


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2015)

Went to my local cinema for this and normally it's quiet, even when Marvel movies are released, but it was absolutely swarming tonight. Showed up in my Jurrasic Park raptor jumper like a right sad sack and I loved the movie, every minute of it.

Raptors confirmed still best dinosaur ever.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 13, 2015)

It would have been so much better (not to mention more plausible) if Owen was a young, brilliant, paleontologist as opposed to some vague ex-navy guy. A Dino movie without paleontologists conversing or flaunting their knowledge appears rather odd.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> It would have been so much better (not to mention more plausible) if Owen was a young, brilliant, paleontologist as opposed to some vague ex-navy guy. A Dino movie without paleontologists conversing or flaunting their knowledge appears rather odd.



Previous 3 movies.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> It would have been so much better (not to mention more plausible) if Owen was a young, brilliant, paleontologist as opposed to some vague ex-navy guy. A Dino movie without paleontologists conversing or flaunting their knowledge appears rather odd.


Nah then we would need some sort of explanation as to why he's a badass. He's all about instinct and stuff rather than an intellectual type.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes literally turn the world Jurassic. 



heavy_rasengan said:


> It would have been so much better (not to mention more plausible) if Owen was a young, brilliant, paleontologist as opposed to some vague ex-navy guy. A Dino movie without paleontologists conversing or flaunting their knowledge appears rather odd.




Don't know... Owen has previous experience on training living wild animals, in his case dolphins. That's pretty crucial for someone who is specifically hired to study the behavior of these animals. 

Paleontologists dig up bones and try to imagine what the animal was like based on its physical remains - it doesn't mean they'd know how they actually behaved or even what their basic ecology was. It's really just educated guesses about some crucial things like what food sources they used, if they were herd animals or not, what sounds or visuals they might have used for communicating, et cetera. But at the end of the day that's not so much, and theories about their ecology vary dramatically between one scientist and other, not to mention by time.

In the case of these dinosaurs, they really have to just learn it all from the beginning as the dinos hatch and grow. The fact that they're all hybrids with other species thrown into the mix makes it even harder to predict what they will be like.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

The sequels will be good as long as raptors are heavily involved.  That is the formula for success.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah I heard Spielberg has been tapping Chris Bosh lately.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The sequels will be good as long as raptors are heavily involved.  That is the formula for success.





I'd like to see competing corporations cooking up different kinds of dinosaurs. Then we could have the scaly inGen raptors and feathered BioSyn raptors in the same movie...


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2015)

The missus trying to tell me T-rex are better than Raptors.

Pffffft...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

The T Rex has a big head and little arms though.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 13, 2015)

Just saw it today. It was awesome! Not as good as the first _Jurassic Park_, but far better than _The Lost World_ and _Jurassic Park III_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Pros:*


Seeing the park really be almost like a real one.
The characters were very well done.
The Indominus Rex was REAL scary.
The Velociraptors were badass.
REXIE! The Motherfucking T. Rex shows why she's Queen of the Dinosaurs!
Tearjerker moments when the herbivoires died. It felt like Littlefoot's mom's death when the Apatosaurus died.
The comedy was good.
Hoskins getting what he deserved.
Mosasaurus was incredible
Grady was awesome and badass. I thought I was seeing Starlord!
The final battle was amazing and so badass! I. Rex finally going down was satisfying.

*Cons:*

The elder kid was thoroughly dislikable at the beginning
The romance seemed forced
I didn't want the park to close!


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

It would have been a 5/5 movie if they tweaked the final dialogue just a little bit, you know?

*Owen:* So what do we do now?
*Claire:* Stick together I think... you know, for survival
*Owen:* .... Clever Girl


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Indominus Rekt gonna be a new catch phrase


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 13, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Nah then we would need some sort of explanation as to why he's a badass. He's all about instinct and stuff rather than an intellectual type.



Are you kidding me? Sam Neill was *not* a badass in this first and third film? And aside from that precedent, in a movie with hybrid dinos and tameable raptors: you can have badass paleontologists. Having great instincts AND being an intellectual type (like Neill) would have made his characterization even better imo and more relevant. 



			
				GRIMM said:
			
		

> Previous 3 movies.



Well, the entire reason I'm making this point is because the move borrowed so heavily from the first Jurassic park. 



> Don't know... Owen has previous experience on training living wild animals, in his case dolphins. That's pretty crucial for someone who is specifically hired to study the behavior of these animals.



Which didn't really make any sense. Why? Well, because, the movie made it seem like Dinos have been around for a very long time. So why do you recruit a guy who trained *dolphins* as opposed to someone who is knowledgeable about dinos and has been working with them since the breakthrough. And who cares if he trained Dolphins? Because Dolphins are intelligent, and Velociraptors are intelligent (they aren't IRL), being knowledgeable about the former aids in the latter? If so, they should have mentioned it. 

Again, it would have made so much more sense if he was a badass paleontologist. The great thing about the other movies is that the experts would drop hints about dinos every now and then which expands the knowledge of the viewers and further immerses them in the movie but this one almost entirely lacked that.



> Paleontologists dig up bones and try to imagine what the animal was like based on its physical remains - it doesn't mean they'd know how they actually behaved or even what their basic ecology was. It's really just educated guesses about some crucial things like what food sources they used, if they were herd animals or not, what sounds or visuals they might have used for communicating, et cetera. But at the end of the day that's not so much, and theories about their ecology vary dramatically between one scientist and other, not to mention by time.



Yeah, Paleontologists IRL do that. Jurassic World paleontologists however should be preponderantly more knowledgeable about dinosaur history AND behaviour since you know...Dinos exist in their fictional reality, lol. I'd imagine that the scope and field of Paleontology would change dramatically if dinosaurs were found to exist or recreated.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 13, 2015)

I just dropped in on the last page, but if rasengan was suggesting pratt's character swapped with a haggard old sam neill - that's awesome. It almost makes sense with his whole character arc throughout the movies.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 13, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I just dropped in on the last page, but if rasengan was suggesting pratt's character swapped with a haggard old sam neill - that's awesome. It almost makes sense with his whole character arc throughout the movies.



Lol I wasn't but Owen with some of grant's knowledge would have been great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2015)

> Which didn't really make any sense. Why? Well, because, the movie made it seem like Dinos have been around for a very long time. So why do you recruit a guy who trained dolphins as opposed to someone who is knowledgeable about dinos and has been working with them since the breakthrough. And who cares if he trained Dolphins? Because Dolphins are intelligent, and Velociraptors are intelligent (they aren't IRL), being knowledgeable about the former aids in the latter? If so, they should have mentioned it.
> 
> Again, it would have made so much more sense if he was a badass paleontologist. The great thing about the other movies is that the experts would drop hints about dinos every now and then which expands the knowledge of the viewers and further immerses them in the movie but this one almost entirely lacked that.



I was under the impression that he was hired for his Navy background. Did it ever say who hired him? I was under the impression Ingen did, which is what they'd likely be looking for. 

To be honest, paleontologists being hired in this role make less sense because the dinosaurs have been modified. Wu explicitly says that they've changed their DNA so that they are not the original deal. If anything, it makes more sense to get someone who won't be hung up on information that is no longer really relevant. You also never know what went on in the past. Maybe Owen was a dinosaur enthusiast and he happened to be friends with the right person. 

For all the issues I took with this film, I didn't mind him not being a paleontologist because Owen is already a super bland character and I don't understand why he was designed from the uninteresting elements of past characters (Malcolm's friendliness with children, Grant's knowledge on raptors). If he was a paleontologist, it would've just added another notch to his blandness.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 13, 2015)

> Lol I wasn't but Owen with some of grant's knowledge would have been great.



You should have been. Imagine some (mildly) buffed out, grizzled old Expendables-esque Sam Neill stepping in for that character. He has been fascinated with raptors the entire series. He learned to appreciate children in the first movie, didn't quite make the transition to husband and father in the third, and maybe in a transition of socially awkward, isolated trauma reenactment, he enlists with ingen, bonds with the raptor pack from birth and befriends the species. Oh my god the possibilities. 

Old Sam Neill on a motorcycle with a pack of raptors. Take all my money. Maybe he can even have an eyepatch and claw scars from some incident with the raptors when he was rearing them. Somebody make this happen.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm with you guys: the assistant's death was mean spirited as hell. Total turn-off.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

the human characters were pretty whack too; especially the kids

Pratt gets a pass on the basis of being Pratt, Howard cause she's fine af, and the tech dude from New Girl cause he had some amusing bits


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 14, 2015)

This film was definitely the best film in the series since the original; while it felt like a repeat of the original in some ways, I still enjoyed it very much. Some of the scenes felt too over-the-top, such as the final battle with the Indominus Rex, but were still enjoyable. I do feel that each character was well-developed and felt like an actual person, with Claire having the best character development, transitioning from someone who wanted to control and micromanage everything, to someone who was collapsing emotionally from not being able to control everything to someone who accepted that not everything in the world can be controlled. It also was very nice how she learned the true value of family and showed that she did care for her nephews, Gray and Zach.

I am not certain that it was completely necessary to have the mention of Gray and Zach's parents possibly being divorced, since that added little to the story; there was already sufficient drama within their family, with Claire being emotionally-distant from the others and the brothers initially being distant, as well. What happened to Zach's love interest? Why did she not show up at the end, to greet him with the others?

How did the brothers get the Jeep to function? Since over twenty years had passed, the gasoline in that Jeep should have long since either evaporated or congealed, and would be unusable in either condition. Even if it had not, I doubt that a lead-acid battery would retain its charge for that long, either, not to mention that the numerous metallic components would likely have rusted or corroded, as well. However, that is a minor complaint, and ultimately not important to the overall plot of the film.

It was nice to see Dr. Wu again, and his role was actually upgraded from a one-scene wonder to a supporting role. I notice that he escaped with the research and embryos, so that likely is foreshadowing to a potential additional sequel.

I was very glad when Hoskins died, since he was arrogant and nasty toward nearly everyone else, but I really hope that no one else continued with his idea of using dinosaurs for military applications, since that would be disastrous for the world.

Overall, I definitely enjoyed this film, but I shall not likely see it for a second time, simply because is was too similar to the original film of the franchise.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2015)

I have been emotionally compromised by Raptors


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

The Big G said:


> I have been emotionally compromised by Raptors



This happens to me every year too, when the NBA season starts.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 14, 2015)

What is happening at the box office? It's making very impressive numbers, even the all time Opening Weekend record is within reach.


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2015)

Just got back from seeing it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had been reading the spoilers in this thread beforehand, so I had an idea of what to expect, and I was honestly psyched even more for the movie, especially the final showdown. 

My god, this movie delivered in spades. The divorce drama (and the overall drama with that family) felt forced, but overall, the human characters were likable save for Hoskins. Claire was probably my favourite - watching her go from being an uptight snub to a tomboyish ass kicker (who was able to run in heels!?!?!? the whole time!?!?!) was fun to watch. I can understand why people were so disturbed/turned off by the death of her assistant - it was definitely highly unsettling to watch. As to why it happened to her of all people, really the obligatory "bad things happen to good people" moral.

Honestly, I've never been big on the raptors, but these guys were something else. The whole sequence with them searching for Indy while Owen and his group rode alongside them was simply amazing. Of course, Blue is best raptor for life.

Speaking of Indy, her design is gorgeous. I love everything about it. I do feel bad for her living in isolation, but when it comes down to it...

...nothing screamed "awesome" to me more than the entire sequence involving Big Mama T-Rex. From the moment her enclosure opened, to Indy being dragged into the water and killed, I was hype as fuck. I actually got yelled at by my sister and her fianc?e because I was just so excited and at one point I kinda yelled. We were in a drive in theater, but still. The fact that it's the same female from the first movie just made the entire sequence so special to me, and as cheesy as the teamwork and looks shared between her and Blue were, i loved every second of it. And I had to stifle a "Hell fucking yeah!" when T-Rex walked to the top of the island and roared. From her brethren being boring as fuck in JP2, to being fodder for Spinosaurus in 3, it was a great feeling seeing her reclaim the throne. Just...fuck. I shouldn't be having emotions over dinosaurs, but goddammit she's awesome and I love her.

Overall, great film. I cannot wait for the Blu Ray to come out so I can see all the fucking details from the comfort of my laptop screen.






Amanda said:


> Yes literally turn the world Jurassic.


I'm really interested in knowing more about "the one deleted scene."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2015)

It will probably lose most of those numbers though in subsequent weeks, which is what happens to most films that don't benefit from a strong positive word-of-mouth that start strong.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2015)

No doubt Inside Out is gonna take top spot next week.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 14, 2015)

@ Jubey 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Some keen eyed people caught that when Claire leads T.rex out of her enclosure,  near the kids there's a toy Rex and a balloon that says "I'm back". 

As for Indy,  I think her design is intended to invoke a dragon. 





Box office wise,  Star Wars will bust the records anyway. But it's fun that this movie made in two days more than JP /// during its entire run.


----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 14, 2015)

This movie embodies nostalgia pandering


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Still better than Age of Ultron.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

both this and AoU are ~8-8.5/10


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2015)

Amanda said:


> @ Jubey
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



There was? Damn, I never caught it. We were kinda far from the screen, but I'll keep an eye out for it whenever it comes to DVD. That is awesome.

I definitely think so, she very much resembled a dragon to me. Also, I hate to be _that_ person, but while I'm at it, Owen and his raptors totally = Daenerys and her dragons. Especially Owen and Blue and Dany and Drogon.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm with you guys: the assistant's death was mean spirited as hell. Total turn-off.


I spent the rest of the movie mean mugging in protest after that happened.  Didn't crack a smile once.  And if I felt like I was about to smile... I reminded myself what happened to Zara.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2015)

Amanda said:


> What is happening at the box office? It's making very impressive numbers, even the all time Opening Weekend record is within reach.



From Yahoo


> *Obliterating all expectations, Universal?s Jurassic World roared to a record $204.6 million debut in North America,* rescuing the action-adventure franchise from the brink of extinction 22 years after Steven Spielberg?s Jurassic Park first hit theaters.
> 
> The $150 million tentpole, bestowed with an A CinemaScore, proves that dinosaurs are every bit as potent as superheroes: Jurassic World bested the $191.3 million launch of sequel Avengers: Age of Ultron last month to bite off the No. 2 domestic opening of all time, almost matching the $207.4 million launch of The Avengers in May 2012 (many believe Jurassic Park would have come in slightly ahead of the first Avengers were it not for Sunday Nights? NBA championship game).





MartialHorror said:


> It will probably lose most of those numbers though in subsequent weeks, which is what happens to most films that don't benefit from a strong positive word-of-mouth that start strong.



I think JW will have positive word of mouth going forward. From what I've seen on the net and the people i've talked too. Most people had fun and thought it was good. 



BlazingInferno said:


> No doubt Inside Out is gonna take top spot next week.



Its hard to stop the Pixar/Disney movie machine


----------



## Amanda (Jun 14, 2015)

@ Big G

That's Avengers level numbers! I'm very happy the movie was well received by the audiences. Now gimme my sequel announcement and start dropping names other than just Pratt.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

hot damn that gross


can we go as far as  B I L L I O N B O Y S ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2015)

Chris Pratt can do no wrong



Weiss said:


> hot damn that gross
> 
> 
> can we go as far as  B I L L I O N B O Y S ?


that's pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2015)

Amanda said:


> @ Big G
> 
> That's Avengers level numbers! I'm very happy the movie was well received by the audiences. Now gimme my sequel announcement and start dropping names other than just Pratt.





Weiss said:


> hot damn that gross



I know right? 

Like hot damn. Getting over 100 million is impressive, but over 200 million? Damn

Just goes to show people love dinosaurs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

this pretty much guarantees even more sequels and Pratt has confirmed to return


along with Pacific Rim 2 and Godzilla 2014 2 (and new Toho GOdzilla) that makes me one happy panda


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2015)

People often call me a sexual tyrannosaurus rex, but maybe they should start referring to me as a sexual Indominus Rex!



> What happened to Zach's love interest? Why did she not show up at the end, to greet him with the others?



Because she was unimportant. She was only there to establish him as a hormonal teenager. She wasn't anymore relevant than the chicks who were the recipients of his rapish gaze. 

Actually, the female characters are not portrayed very well. Too much emphasis on maternal instincts, eye candy and the belief that all a woman needs is a man and his seed. Even the dinosaurs are female and Indy was probably only killing people because of PMS. Or maybe the crises would've been averted if there were male dinosaurs and everyone got laid. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



For all women and Stunna's reading this, I am only playing. Please don't eat me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2015)

_

In a “close-but-no-cigar,” weekend sprint in America, *Jurassic World found itself sandwiched between two Avengers movies. With a whopping $204.596 million opening weekend in America,* it is the second-best Fri-Sun debut of all time, between Avengers: Age of Ultron ($191m) and The Avengers ($207m). Oh, and it *also earned $511.8 million worldwide,* easily eclipsing the $494m debut of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part II *to score the biggest worldwide debut of all time,* so I guess that makes everything better._


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2015)

Interests to see what this does for GOTG2


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2015)

Does this mean the new Terminator will do well?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 14, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> You should have been. Imagine some (mildly) buffed out, grizzled old Expendables-esque Sam Neill stepping in for that character. He has been fascinated with raptors the entire series. He learned to appreciate children in the first movie, didn't quite make the transition to husband and father in the third, and maybe in a transition of socially awkward, isolated trauma reenactment, he enlists with ingen, bonds with the raptor pack from birth and befriends the species. Oh my god the possibilities.
> 
> Old Sam Neill on a motorcycle with a pack of raptors. Take all my money. Maybe he can even have an eyepatch and claw scars from some incident with the raptors when he was rearing them. Somebody make this happen.



Lmao that would have been epic. 

What if in the sequel Sam Niel AND Chris Pratt teamed up



@martial horror 


I see what you mean but you emphasized the major problems I had with it. Some may view it as pedantic but I'm a big Dino fan and so I like to see info and interesting tidbits dropped every now and then like the other movies. With the focus of the story on  a single dinosaur, and the BS about the dinos being modified and the lack of Dino experts, it feels like just another clich?d science fiction creature feature as opposed to a genuine dinosaur movie. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm glad this is doing well, the market is getting to oversaturated with capes.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does this mean the new Terminator will do well?



I hope not.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 14, 2015)

After watching the third one again, I believe the Spinosaurus would kill indominus. It was larger and more powerful and looked better tbh.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 14, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> _
> 
> In a ?close-but-no-cigar,? weekend sprint in America, *Jurassic World found itself sandwiched between two Avengers movies. With a whopping $204.596 million opening weekend in America,* it is the second-best Fri-Sun debut of all time, between Avengers: Age of Ultron ($191m) and The Avengers ($207m). Oh, and it *also earned $511.8 million worldwide,* easily eclipsing the $494m debut of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part II *to score the biggest worldwide debut of all time,* so I guess that makes everything better._




It's also the greatest sum any movie has ever made during one weekend.

Universal says if the film maker team wants to return,  they'd love to have a sequel. 

How long until they manage to force Trevorrow to return as the director?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm disappointed that Jurassic World has made this much. Sequels are a terrible idea.

Let's talk about the scene with the dead brachiosaurus' (or whatever they were). I liked how that scene was sort of a subversion of the scene in the first film when we first see the brachiosaurus', but it was really stupid in the context of the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

oh, and Martial's right; this movie was kinda shitty to the women-folk


----------



## James Bond (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

you really don't see how the assistant's death scene was in poor taste?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

like, this isn't some rated-R action movie, this is 'Jurassic Park'

if I'mma see someone get fucked up _that bad_ in a Spielbergian adventure, I want them to have it coming

she wasn't even irresponsible--she did nothing wrong at all


----------



## James Bond (Jun 14, 2015)

Guys were ripped apart and eaten alive yet nothing said about them.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Bond, please, _no one's_ death was excessive or made a spectacle of like hers was. Not even the villains. And her death wasn't even the only one I had a problem with, but it sure as hell was the most egregious and it took me out of the movie.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 14, 2015)

Well maybe she should've done the only thing that was asked of her the entire film and make sure the kids were safe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2015)

Here comes the hipster bullshit. Not referring to you James.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2015)

Her death wasn't that brutal IMO, she was swallowed whole. Did she deserve it? I don't believe she did.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Well maybe she should've done the only thing that was asked of her the entire film and make sure the kids were safe.


like it's her damn fault the kids were little shits and *ran away from her?*





BlazingInferno said:


> Here comes the hipster bullshit. Not referring to you James.


shut the hell up with this dumb ass talk


----------



## James Bond (Jun 14, 2015)

Go back to your black and white movies Stunna.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

Jesus Christ, its a movie where dinos kill people gruesomely

why whine over some one girls death ?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

it's not about her dying, it's about how her death was portrayed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

her death gave us a great Mosie moment


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

you say that like I'm supposed to know what that is


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 14, 2015)

People in the Jurassic Park movies have been getting killed in various ways since the first movie. I don't see how her death was anything other than dinosaurs killing another person to continue the drama of dinosaurs killing people at the park.

There have been more brutal deaths than this in the previous films.

[YOUTUBE]mZ2kxdQf3t0[/YOUTUBE]



Nice Dynamite said:


> Her death wasn't that brutal IMO, she was swallowed whole. Did she deserve it? I don't believe she did.


There are people who deserve to be killed by dinosaurs?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 14, 2015)

Stunna, that scene made me feel uncomfortable too, but that's why I liked it. The whole movie, people are dying and I'm laughing and having fun. Then that scene comes along and I'm like "fuck..." 
It kind of brings you back to reality which I think I and the audience needed. I mean yeah it's supposed to be a fun movie but it should also terrify you.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jurassic World War?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 14, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> People in the Jurassic Park movies have been getting killed in various ways since the first movie. I don't see how her death was anything other than dinosaurs killing another person to continue the drama of dinosaurs killing people at the park.
> 
> There have been more brutal deaths than this in the previous films.
> 
> There are people who deserve to be killed by dinosaurs?



If it happened to a guy no one would give a shit. Too much bullshit politics these days with films. Can't even watch a Jurassic park movie anymore without people crying sexism.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Jurassic World War?



sooner or later


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

Jurassic World

IN SPACE


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2015)

GRIMMM said:


> People in the Jurassic Park movies have been getting killed in various ways since the first movie. I don't see how her death was anything other than dinosaurs killing another person to continue the drama of dinosaurs killing people at the park.
> 
> There have been more brutal deaths than this in the previous films.
> 
> ...



Hammond nephew sure did for causing that incident in San Diego


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jurassic Age?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1H1MhLVsvmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Even when taken on its own I find this to be a pretty mediocre movie.  There were a few cool moments but that is about it. 

3/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2015)

The real question is "how" did she die. Was she crushed in its jaws, or did she digest in its stomach?

Edit: Also, my written review is in sig.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

sasuga Dream


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomorrowland was better than this.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

MartialHorror, hard to say.  Chances are that she was crushed in its jaws.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> After watching the third one again, I believe the Spinosaurus would kill indominus. It was larger and more powerful and looked better tbh.



Spino was the exact same size as Rexy and Indominus.



Also why are people still getting butthurt about assistants death?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)

Spino was only not much bigger then a sub-adult T-rex

there is virtually no notable size difference between Rexy, Spino and Indominus


Indominus would destroy Spino for sure, i dont think any real dinosaur can beat it tbh (aside from mosasaur in the water obv)


and it still wasnt full size, IIRC they said fully grown it would be bigger then the t-rex, reaching 15m length


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 14, 2015)

Weiss said:


> this pretty much guarantees even more sequels and Pratt has confirmed to return
> 
> 
> along with Pacific Rim 2 and Godzilla 2014 2 (and new Toho GOdzilla) that makes me one happy panda



YEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2015)

I find it funny how in real life, Spinosaurus' jaws wouldn't be strong enough to kill a T-Rex. But now we also know that T-Rex wouldn't be able to open its jaws wide enough to be able to take down Spinosaurus. That would be a tedious fight. 

It's possible that Rexie was just too old to be fighting Indy. Spinosaurus might've been able to beat Indy


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jurassic Extinction?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue switching allegiances once again made me fucking die of laughter for some reason. It was almost biblical, "I'M HERE TO FUCK SHIT UP GUYS"


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> The Indy Rex had like 2-3 nice bites on the Rex and couldn't kill it. Spinosaurus snapped a Rex's neck as soon as it took it down. Are you sure there's no size difference in the movies because irl Spino is supposed to be much larger than  a t-rex



The rex in 3 was a pre-adult, it was only 37 foot long and 14 foot tall, Rexy is 43 feet long and 17 foot tall, a significant differance in size. 

The I-rex, Rexy, and Spino were all the same size.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2015)

How funny would it be if the Rex from JP III was the baby from Lost World?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2015)

There are a lot of fan theory's about it, but nothing confirmed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2015)

Jurassic World is my movie of the year.


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Stunna, that scene made me feel uncomfortable too, but that's why I liked it. The whole movie, people are dying and I'm laughing and having fun. Then that scene comes along and I'm like "fuck..."
> 
> It kind of brings you back to reality which I think I and the audience needed. I mean yeah it's supposed to be a fun movie but it should also terrify you.


Pretty much this. A lot of us there were having fun and laughing during the film, but when that scene happened, it was just dead silence followed by some disgusted/shocked noises. The mood picked up again soon after though. But yeah, that scene in particular is a bit hard to watch. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene with the guard after Indy escapes kind of pulled at my heartstrings a little too. He knows he's screwed and all he can do is just look at Owen and cry. Honestly, you know they've done something right when you can feel really bad for a character that was only on screen for maybe about three minutes.






MartialHorror said:


> The real question is "how" did she die. Was she crushed in its jaws, or did she digest in its stomach?


Crushed, most likely. I doubt it would have swallowed them both whole, it'd have to chew them up a bit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)

best JW theory is that Pratt's the raptor kid from JP

doesn't make him a good character, but it's a fun theory


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 15, 2015)

meh movie. 5.5/10


----------



## Atlas (Jun 15, 2015)

I enjoyed the movie for the most part, but some of the scenes were pretty damn cringe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

I believe raptors are the reason this movie was successful


----------



## Butcher (Jun 15, 2015)

I still can't get over the fact when I tear tickets for this movie most of the people come up to me saying they want to see Jurassic Park. 

Then again, these are the same people that didn't even know the new Avengers has "Age of Ultron" in its title. 

This movie also scared my boss .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2015)

Movie second largest domestic opening of all time, behind the Avengers.  First movie to make $511 million in its opening weekend worldwide.   Spectacular to see people still love dinosaurs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xaFgBBo4Adc[/YOUTUBE]





> First movie to make $511 million in its opening weekend worldwide.


thats so insane .. more then half a billion in 1 weekend ...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2015)

Gonna get an unwanted sequel announced any day now...

Too much money not too.

Jurassic World War?
Jurassic Age?
Jurassic Extinction?

Choose or die.


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Venom Snake (Jun 15, 2015)

If there's one good thing about this movie it's that it's pissed off the tumblr femnazis and sjws.

I hope Giganotosaurus or Carcharodontosaurus will be in the next movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

The kid at the beginning said JP has 6 carnivores.

The Trex, raptors, mosa, I rex, peras that's five what's the sixth ? 


Also I wish they brought back the venom spitting Dino as well add in that diversity.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

It came back as a hologram.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It came back as a hologram.



But it didn't kill anyone


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2015)

I was disappointed by the lack of compsognathus in this film; apparently, the were not sufficiently popular to appear in this film, which was very unfortunate.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> The rex in 3 was a pre-adult, it was only 37 foot long and 14 foot tall, Rexy is 43 feet long and 17 foot tall, a significant differance in size.
> 
> The I-rex, Rexy, and Spino were all the same size.



Where are you getting this from? It looked the same size as the rex in the other movies. And T-rex's irl are supposed to be 43 feet long while Spino could reach up to 50+ feet. If anything, Spino was a pre-adult in the movie. 




			
				Weiss said:
			
		

> Spino was only not much bigger then a sub-adult T-rex
> 
> there is virtually no notable size difference between Rexy, Spino and Indominus
> 
> ...



There should be a notable size difference since in the third movie, Dr. Grant said that Spino was bigger and in the latest movie, Dr. Wu said I-Rex should be bigger too. How would Indominus destroy Spino? It's fight with the rex was incredibly underwhelming. It had two-three clear bites to it's neck and couldn't finish the rex off.

15m length is still nothing to a Spino. A fully grown Spino is 50+. 

[YOUTUBE]M7tNqjsclhs[/YOUTUBE]


Spino would wreck that poor excuse of a dinosaur. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure why they were trying to keep his genetic identity secret. It made it look like it's some massive secret and then in the end its like, "half-raptor". What kind of underwhelming twist is that?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Does this mean the new Terminator will do well?



Oh God no. If an amazing remakequel like Mad Max: Fury Road flopped, Terminator will flop even harder.

Or, that's what I want to believe will happen .


----------



## James Bond (Jun 15, 2015)

Terminator will do fine not Jurassic World level but they won't make a loss that is for sure but doesn't matter anyway come Christmas time Star Wars will break all the records.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

that simply isn't feasible thinking

Terminator is a much more popular name among audiences than Mad Max


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2015)

As much as I hate to defend JP3, the 'Spino Vs Rex' fight was better than the 'Indy Vs Rex' fight. It just seemed more realistic and intense, whereas the Indy fight was corny and very...movie-ish. But it's also been a long time since I've seen JP3, so...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that simply isn't feasible thinking
> 
> Terminator is a much more popular name among audiences than Mad Max



And it sucks too, because I've heard nothing but bad shit about the Genesys, but people will still go see it anyway. FML.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

**


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> As much as I hate to defend JP3, the 'Spino Vs Rex' fight was better than the 'Indy Vs Rex' fight. It just seemed more realistic and intense, whereas the Indy fight was corny and very...movie-ish. But it's also been a long time since I've seen JP3, so...



I agree. The T-Rex and Raptor teaming up, and the look they gave each other in the end was way too toony. The fight too made it look like a Godzilla type movie as opposed to how two Dinos would probably actually fight.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

lol stop wanking Spino

Indy would wreck it 

it was fully grown in JP3 and a sub-adult T-rex still gave it a fight


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

Raptors to the Avengers :" No king rule forever"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

Indominus > Ultron


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I believe raptors are the reason this movie was successful



1. Chris Pratt
2. Raptors
3. Indomnus Rex.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit, Avengers got dethroned. 

Yeah, SW will end this reign come Christmas.... But still, _that's one big pile of cash._


----------



## lacey (Jun 15, 2015)

Detective said:


>


Owen's got to be that kid. He's _gotta_ be.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Not really man.  Avengers doesn't deserve the record either.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 15, 2015)

Not sure what the consensus on the movie is here, but I fucking loved it. I figure a lot of people would think the final fight is dumb, and it kinda is, but fuck, it was entertaining to me anyway. The t-rex showing up at the end of the first movie was pretty fuckin dumb as well if you think about it at all

Man what was up with the assistants death, shit man that was brutal. Reminded me of that poor sap who got torn apart by two rexes in lost world


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Not sure what the consensus on the movie is here, but I fucking loved it. I figure a lot of people would think the final fight is dumb, and it kinda is, but fuck, it was entertaining to me anyway. *The t-rex showing up at the end of the first movie was pretty fuckin dumb as well if you think about it at all*
> Man what was up with the assistants death, shit man that was brutal. Reminded me of that poor sap who got torn apart by two rexes in lost world



I was more annoyed that they concentrated too heavily on the I-Rex. I was expecting to see tons of different dinosaurs. The fact that there was only four raptors and one t-rex was very underwhelming. I think, through the entire movie, we saw like what, maybe five or six different species of dinos?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm still confused by what the flying things with raptor heads were... but yeah for a movie called Jurassic World the number of species of dinosaur shown was a little shallow however I still enjoyed the movie and Chris Pratt can't seem to do any wrong at the moment.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 15, 2015)

I just assumed they were hybrid creatures, genetically made, just like the Indy Rex? The guy did have a go at the Billionaire for asking him to make things "have more teeth" and "look more cruel".


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not really man.  Avengers doesn't deserve the record either.



yeah it does

wait you got me

i usually never get got by you

good job i guess


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

**


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

James Bond said:


> I'm still confused by what the flying things with raptor heads were


----------



## James Bond (Jun 15, 2015)

That thing wasn't a genetic modification? It looked so bizarre :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2015)

I knew this film would be successful no matter what, but not on this level...

Robert Downey Jr. better watch out because Pratt has this, Marvel Films _and_ Indiana Jones spread out for him atm.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2015)

James Bond said:


> I'm still confused by what the flying things with raptor heads were... but yeah for a movie called Jurassic World the number of species of dinosaur shown was a little shallow however I still enjoyed the movie and* Chris Pratt can't seem to do any wrong at the moment*.



He carried the movie for me tbh. I really liked him.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 15, 2015)

TIL.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

Chris Pratt made me forget how boring his character was.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

The idea that people would be bored of Jurassic Park is pretty tough to swallow.  Might be the most absurd part of the movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

people can get bored of anything, man


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Seaworld still has decent attendance though.  And it has been around at least five times as long as this fictional Jurassic Park.

The biggest problem I see with Jurassic Park is that it has a limited clientele.  You have to fly to Costa Rica to get there.  Then you have to take a boat.  Park fees.  Probably stay at a hotel on the island for at least a day.  The costs would add up.  And it would price out 99% of the world population.  (Probably why the next movie will have entrepreneurs bringing the dinos to the mainland.)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

eh

JW takes place some 20 years after dinosaurs were resurrected. that's a lot of park attendees who have only ever known a world where dinosaurs are alive.

it's silly, but it's the least of the movie's problems.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

1) zoo's still have high attendance and they are around for a much longer time.

2) dinosaurs are well dinosaurs

3) I kinda wish they attempted to do other extinct species. Like a saber tooth tiger, megalodons and more.

4) the sequel will be about dinosaurs in the military.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> 3) I kinda wish they attempted to do other extinct species. Like a saber tooth tiger, megalodons and more.


Good idea Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2015)

Mammals are easier to tame than reptiles


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Seaworld still has decent attendance though.  And it has been around at least five times as long as this fictional Jurassic Park.
> 
> The biggest problem I see with Jurassic Park is that it has a limited clientele.  You have to fly to Costa Rica to get there.  Then you have to take a boat.  Park fees.  Probably stay at a hotel on the island for at least a day.  The costs would add up.  And it would price out 99% of the world population.  (Probably why the next movie will have entrepreneurs bringing the dinos to the mainland.)



While they were saying, "people don't care about Dinosaurs anymore, they need something sexier" -- they had a packed full park of tourists.

The reality of the situation isn't that no one was going to the park, it's that their analysts and focus groups were telling them that in a few years things would start to dry up.

Though, I do agree...that was one of the strangest things about the movie. Very hard to believe that people would already be blase`about the whole thing. Maybe a hundred years later...but 20? 

That said, we definitely enjoyed the movie. Nature > Science.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 16, 2015)

Every damn movie, flying dinosaurs escape, is this ever gonna be addressed? Maybe that's what the 5th movie will be about lol


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2015)

25 mil for Monday,  apparently the 3rd or 4th best all time.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2015)

@YoungChief: They don't leave the island because why would they?  Same as birds native to the Galapogos.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

BlastYoBoots said:


> That's why all animals at the zoos and safaris are tamed and never kill people violently.



So people tame animals on a safari? What do they do drop them off in the wild and tell them don't move until I come back with tourist?


There's a reason most of our working animals are mammals, you know.

Oh by the way my dog is domesticated but that doesn't mean any stranger can walk in my yard just like that. So if you have a source of statistics explaining to me how zoo keepers are getting themselves killed constantly over dumb visitors who can't read the sign then to you kind sir i say good day.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iN6Rlh4KonQ[/YOUTUBE]

surprising reactions


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Weren't there only 2-3 raptors and 1 T-Rex in JP1? I thought the Indy Rex was a good idea, as JP2 arguably had too much excess in dinosaur numbers. The problem is...what's next? If they go back to normal dinosaurs, then it just seems like a step back. The Indy Rex was a smart concept, but if it gets taken too far, it can get really stupid.
> 
> I kind of wish one of these movies had a Utah Raptor, which was like a...20 foot (?) raptor. That would be badass, but would still feel like a step back compared to Indy rex.



There were three raptors and one rex in the original. But the second and third had more and so this felt like a step back with its limited entries. The Indy-Rex was a terrible idea for that exact reason you just noted. What's next? There are thousands of dinos that haven't been tried yet, why did they instantly go for some bullshit hybrid dino and turn the movie into a cliched creature feature?

I'm not sure why it's a smart concept at all, we've seen it done in hundreds of different movies. Why can't we stick with Dinos in a dino movie?

The reason the first movie was so highly rated was because the concept and the park itself was the antagonist not a sole dinosaur. 

And yes, bring us the damn Utah raptor. My fav raptor man.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

The I-Rex was a good idea because we don't _need_ more JP movies. This should be the last one.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The I-Rex was a good idea because we don't _need_ more JP movies. This should be the last one.



The movies so much they are planning another 38 movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The I-Rex was a good idea because we don't _need_ more JP movies. This should be the last one.



Over 500 million in 3 days, I don't think this will be the last.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

Should be ≠ will be


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Should be ≠ will be



But you know it won't be so your initial post is redundant


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

Nope. Sequels wouldn't retroactively make the I-Rex a bad idea just because they'd be incapable of "topping" it--that'd be a fault with the subsequent movies.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

Dinosaurs on mainland movie incoming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nope. Sequels wouldn't retroactively make the I-Rex a bad idea just because they'd be incapable of "topping" it--that'd be a fault with the subsequent movies.



Jurassic Sea World


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2015)

Jurassic City/Country


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2015)

I am sure someone will find the way to later edit Pratt's face and put the Star-Lord helmet on it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Queen !


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Would like to see what happens if a bunch of Meso+ size bastards got out into the ocean, and people just have to deal. No heroics, just "well, this is a thing now".

Also, would those Dimorphodons and other small flyers really go after targets larger than them? They looked like they could carry a medium sized dog, at most. Am I out to lunch?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

If the Maso ever got lose and populate in the wild they would need to kill them off ASAP. They would damage the eco system greatly killing off all top predators first off and then working their way down.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> If the Maso ever got lose and populate in the wild they would need to kill them off ASAP. They would damage the eco system greatly killing off all top predators first off and then working their way down.



Good idea, except we as a planet haven't even fully explored our oceans, so if they didn't want to be found, we'd have very little chance of finding every single one. 

Fish like catfish who find themselves in a new, food-rich environment, sometimes grow much larger than generally thought to be plausible. Would a new diet of shark and whale have the same effect on them? 

What if dozens of different aquatic prehistoric creatures were dumped into the ocean? I'd like to see those what if scenarios play out, rather than the tired old "we left the cage door open, and now we're all screwed" two day catastrophe.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The I-Rex was a good idea because we don't _need_ more JP movies. This should be the last one.



Why would we not need anymore JP movies? I don't get that at all. I mean, if you want to get to the semantics of it, we don't _need_ anymore movies at all, but since you know we live in the real world, there will be more movies and since there will be more movies, there should be more JP movies. I rather see a JP movie than the tons of shit movies they make every year.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7mn95gq4Hlo[/YOUTUBE]

Found this funny, especially Bryce's answer


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> [YOUTUBE]7mn95gq4Hlo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Found this funny, especially Bryce's answer



She can get it


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Completely ok with that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Why are those chickens giving Owen attitude?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Why are those chickens giving Owen attitude?



Maybe you were thinking of terror birds?


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 16, 2015)

I just watched the film, and while I had my doubts about it, I really did enjoy it. It was way better than the two previous sequels to Jurassic Park. Might be the best movie I have seen this year, definitely better than Age of Ultron. (Haven't seen Mad Max yet)

I recommend watching this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Maybe you were thinking of terror birds?



Looks exactly the same


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Queen !!!!


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Looks exactly the same



Raptors didn't have a beak


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Jurassic Sea World


tbh this is the best JW sequel idea I've read so far. Not an aquatic theme park, but maybe some kind of ocean research facility. Or like, The Abyss meets Jurassic Park.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Why would we not need anymore JP movies? I don't get that at all.


because...



> we don't _need_ anymore movies at all





> there will be more movies and since there will be more movies, there should be more JP movies..


So because something is inevitable, that thing should happen?

Sound logic.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qfAIO5hB6Ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Chris Pratt gets pranked, comes out looking really cool.

I remember season 1 of Parks and rec... hard to dislike the guy.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> .
> 
> 
> because...
> ...



So because we don't need something, it shouldn't happen?

Sound logic.

Replace the "we" in "we don't need anymore JP movies" with "I" since you don't speak for everyone else in the world.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> So because something is inevitable, that thing should happen?
> 
> Sound logic.



Calm down Neo.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> So because we don't need something, it shouldn't happen?
> 
> Sound logic.


we don't need it _and_ it's a dumb idea

dinosaurs can only escape and wreak havoc so many times before it starts to get too stupid to suspend one's disbelief over. 

do something original; stop mining nostalgia



> Replace the "we" in "we don't need anymore JP movies" with "I" since you don't speak for everyone else in the world.


nope; none of us need more

some of you may _want_ more, but we don't _need_ more; it's not like the story needs wrapping up.



GRIMMM said:


> Calm down Neo.


lol


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Still stupid to be stuck on want vs need. We don't need any movie you happen to like, either.

Just drop the attitude and say, "I didn't like it, hopefully they're done." It's the twerpy attitude that has him on your case, not semantics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2015)

The Jurassic series doesn't always have to be opening a theme park ya know; for example, the third movie tried going another direction with the franchise.

If these kids wanna  see dinos, then let them see dinos, Stunna!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> Still stupid to be stuck on want vs need. We don't need any movie you happen to like, either.


You don't know what since you don't know what I like. 



> Just drop the attitude and say, "I didn't like it, hopefully they're done." It's the twerpy attitude that has him on your case, not semantics.


There's nothing "twerpy" about thinking something is unnecessary/unneeded.

pls go


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

also, it's totally possible to dislike something and hope the series continues in spite of that

edit: or maybe even _because_ of that


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> we don't need it _and_ it's a dumb idea
> 
> dinosaurs can only escape and wreak havoc so many times before it starts to get too stupid to suspend one's disbelief over.
> 
> ...



Again, it's a terrible argument to propose that something should not happen because we don't need it. Because by the same logic, one could argue that there should be no movies at all. If you don't like it or think it's dumb then that's your opinion but stop trying to speak for everyone else. 

And lol @ trying to justify your argument by implying that there will only ever be one plot line when both the second and third movie didn't follow such thinking. I'm sure people are creative enough not to use the same plot line over and over again. 

Let's stop posting here everyone, there are so many other forums, we don't need this one. Heck, we don't need any of them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> tbh this is the best JW sequel idea I've read so far. Not an aquatic theme park, but maybe some kind of ocean research facility. Or like, The Abyss meets Jurassic Park



Exactly,
Like something like what JP 2 suppose to be but...


Maybe this was like a lost island somewhere between the two islands. The facility was abandon but it wasn't a pressing issue since the sea creatures was still contained within the facility.

However since the still keep tabs on the island, they began to see alarms that the creatures are now attempting break the barriers to escape and now they must address the issue.


Also I want them to have a US navy carrier or sub dragged to the bottom of the ocean by some large squid like creature.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmao changing goal posts after realizing how retarded his statement was. Basically, you thought it was a dumb idea but to give it more validity you wanted to tell everyone that they don't need it even though it has absolutely no bearing on why a movie should or should not be made. 

"They shouldn't make anymore of these movies because I don't want people to enjoy movies I don't like. "

Stunna in a nutshell. 

You were speaking for me by using   " we". And you're clearly rustled by my opinion about your opinion. 

The second and third movie did not use the same basic formula as the first and fourth, especially not the third. You're grasping at straws now.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

>being this simple-minded

why do I keep wasting my time...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2015)

> Every damn movie, flying dinosaurs escape, is this ever gonna be addressed? Maybe that's what the 5th movie will be about lol



Promotional material reveals that Hoskins (the bad guy) killed the ones from "Jurassic Park 3" and this lead to him being hired by InGen.



heavy_rasengan said:


> There were three raptors and one rex in the original. But the second and third had more and so this felt like a step back with its limited entries. The Indy-Rex was a terrible idea for that exact reason you just noted. What's next? There are thousands of dinos that haven't been tried yet, why did they instantly go for some bullshit hybrid dino and turn the movie into a cliched creature feature?
> 
> I'm not sure why it's a smart concept at all, we've seen it done in hundreds of different movies. Why can't we stick with Dinos in a dino movie?
> 
> ...



In a way, Stunna is correct if I'm reading his posts right then. Jurassic Park didn't need any sequels, because the idea of the park being the enemy would only work once before going stale. JP2 gave us more rexes and raptors. What good would 3+ T-Rex's and...jeez, an army of raptors (pretty sure packs don't grow that big anyway) do that we didn't see in "The Lost World"? Once again, 'more' only works once before also growing stale. 

You are right that there are a lot more dinosaurs they haven't used yet, but wouldn't that mean less T-Rex's and less Raptors? What dinosaurs would provide us with a new kind of experience? If they just used new dinosaurs, wouldn't it just be the exact same formula except with different monsters? 

To me, Indy Rex was pretty much the only thing the franchise could do by this point to keep things fresh, even if it provides more challenges for future entries. Plus, I also believe it played a major role in JW having a huge opening weekend, as the entire marketing campaign was built around it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Promotional material reveals that Hoskins (the bad guy) killed the ones from "Jurassic Park 3" and this lead to him being hired by InGen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There have been plenty of remakes that have used material from previous movies almost entirely and been successful. There's a 20+ year gap between the first Jurassic park and the last, they could have used the same concept as first and still do a good job. The idea that a formula could be used only once while remaining interesting isn't something I believe and is something that tons of movies have dismantled. Formulas can be improved upon and/or better executed in subsequent movies. 

Stunna was talking about Jurassic world. And again, a movie not needing  a sequel doesn't mean there shouldn't be one. 

More dinos doesn't mean less Rex's and raptors, it could mean less talk about parents divorcing or longer movie. And seeing dinos that you never knew existed is rewarding enough without becoming stale.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't check spoilers...i want to watch the movie tomorrow, is the film very good or should i just download it?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2015)

I won't forget the look on the face of the Indominus Rex any time soon.

She was about to kill the T-Rex.  It would have been an easy win.  That's when things went wrong.  A piercing screech echoed through the theatre.  The audience was as stunned as the poor Indominus.  One of the raptors was still alive.  And that raptor was taking no fucking prisoners.  It had no fucks left to give.  It ran right at the Indominus.  The Indominus would have willing gone back to it's paddock at this point.  Predictably.  The new dino got fucked up in brutal fashion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

No offense to Stunna and MH but your point while valid doesn't apply to just Jurassic Park but other genres as well.

Take the avengers for example what was it? a big bad guy with an entire army vs the Avengers, now let's look at Age of Ultron it has a big bad guy with and entire army vs the avengers. Both had the world domination and both had a scene where the hulk went out of control. 
That's the exact formulae used twice for a team up film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I won't forget the look on the face of the Indominus Rex any time soon.
> 
> She was about to kill the T-Rex.  It would have been an easy win.  That's when things went wrong.  A piercing screech echoed through the theatre.  The audience was as stunned as the poor Indominus.  One of the raptors was still alive.  And that raptor was taking no fucking prisoners.  It had no fucks left to give.  It ran right at the Indominus.  The Indominus would have willing gone back to it's paddock at this point.  Predictably.  The new dino got fucked up in brutal fashion.



When Blue rallied back my entire theatre burst out cheering, they knew Blue would get the job done. That Raptor made it her mission to avenge her fallen sisters and protect Owen. She is more loyal than a lot of service animals I'll say.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2015)

Definitely the best character in the film.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> No offense to Stunna and MH but your point while valid doesn't apply to just Jurassic Park but other genres as well.
> 
> Take the avengers for example what was it? a big bad guy with an entire army vs the Avengers, now let's look at Age of Ultron it has a big bad guy with and entire army vs the avengers. Both had the world domination and both had a scene where the hulk went out of control.
> That's the exact formulae used twice for a team up film.




The recent obsession with superhero movies goes against everything they're arguing for. The idea that a movie can only be interesting if it's entirely different than another is nonsensical. The entire history of film is one of recycled Formulas with something completely new coming along as an outlier.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2015)

> here have been plenty of remakes that have used material from previous movies almost entirely and been successful. There's a 20+ year gap between the first Jurassic park and the last, they could have used the same concept as first and still do a good job. The idea that a formula could be used only once while remaining interesting isn't something I believe and is something that tons of movies have dismantled. Formulas can be improved upon and/or better executed in subsequent movies.
> 
> Stunna was talking about Jurassic world. And again, a movie not needing a sequel doesn't mean there shouldn't be one.
> 
> More dinos doesn't mean less Rex's and raptors, it could mean less talk about parents divorcing or longer movie. And seeing dinos that you never knew existed is rewarding enough without becoming stale.



See, that sounds stupid to me because if they just used the same formula, it will draw more comparisons with the original- which is already an issue I have with JW- and that's just dumb. Spielberg pretty much perfectly executed the first movie. Re-using the formula will just make it look that much inferior. That's what happened with the new "Poltergeist" remake and what probably would happen with "Jaws" if they ever rebooted that. Usually the best sequels tend to follow their own paths while using pivotal parts of the first film and even the better remakes tend to do their own thing. 

You say formulas can be improved upon and you're right, but how can you top "Jurassic Park"? 

The problem I have with your bottom statement is that you seem to want to water down the raptors. The raptors and rex made a huge impact in JP1 because Spielberg built up to their appearances and made every moment they were on-screen feel important and memorable. JP2 had more of both dinosaurs, but I wouldn't say they were any better for it. It's like the shark in "Jaws". "Jaws 2" was right in that there was no need to keep the shark hidden anymore, but that also meant that its appearances were less impactful.

You say more dinosaurs is its own reward, but how many dinosaurs are really different from the others? The Spinosaurus looks different and was larger, but did it add anything new? I guess there was a water attack. But otherwise, a T-Rex could've fit that role. What dinosaurs can offer a new experience? Because aesthetics aren't enough. The only possibility I can think of is if they choose to focus more on underwater dinosaurs. Or maybe prehistoric mammals (although that wouldn't be as interesting). I guess they can make dinosaurs that were more realistic, although feathered raptors just sounds...goofy to me (I didn't like their designs in JP3 either). But otherwise, most dangerous dinosaurs would be too much like other dangerous dinosaurs.  



> No offense to Stunna and MH but your point while valid doesn't apply to just Jurassic Park but other genres as well.
> 
> Take the avengers for example what was it? a big bad guy with an entire army vs the Avengers, now let's look at Age of Ultron it has a big bad guy with and entire army vs the avengers. Both had the world domination and both had a scene where the hulk went out of control.
> That's the exact formulae used twice for a team up film.



You're not wrong, but the differences do separate the films. Both Avengers had vastly different visual styles, showcased different sides of characters and developed them and obviously a lot of time was put into their interactions. You forget that "The Avengers" is not about the plot. It's about the Avengers themselves. The plot is only an excuse to unite them. Jurassic Park on the other hand is usually about the dinosaurs. 

There are other things they could've done with Jurassic Park 4, like they could've used more material from the books (Raptor nest, much of LW wasn't really adapted), but I do think a major selling point of this movie was Indy Rex. Furthermore, another issue I have with just recycling the old formula is that the dinosaurs don't look as cool as they used to. The T-Rex from Jurassic Park was comprised of at least some practical effects- which look amazing as of 2015. JW's all CGI approach just made that same T-Rex look more like a special effect.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> See, that sounds stupid to me because if they just used the same formula, *it will draw more comparisons with the original*- which is already an issue I have with JW- and that's just dumb. Spielberg pretty much perfectly executed the first movie. Re-using the formula will just make it look that much inferior. That's what happened with the new "Poltergeist" remake and what probably would happen with "Jaws" if they ever rebooted that. Usually the best sequels tend to follow their own paths while using pivotal parts of the first film and even the better remakes tend to do their own thing.



Which is why this movie had the praise that it does. I mean, I'm not sure how you're ignoring the fact that most of the good things about this movie were considered good because of their parallels with the first movie. By your reasoning, this should all be stale by now. The critical reception that this movie is getting blatantly highlights its similarity to the first. The second and third movie did its own thing, tried to implement this fresh formula that you praise so highly, and failed. This movie came along, added some new things but in general stayed true to the spirit of the first and was praised for it.

I'm only arguing, that it would have been EVEN better if they borrowed even more from the first movie. I'm pretty sure that a sciency and ethical debate thrown in the mix with dialogue as shrewd as the first would have been bonuses.

Oh, and are you surprised that they used practically the same score as the previous movies and yet people loved it for it? Or does the formula for music as a medium for entertainment differ than film?




> You say formulas can be improved upon and you're right, but how can you top "Jurassic Park"?



Are you seriously implying that a movie is infallible and cannot be improved upon? Anyways, why does it have to "top" Jurassic park? Why can't it be a decent entry into the franchise like this one was? People have this absurd notion that a movie MUST be better than it's predecessor or else its garbage.



> The problem I have with your bottom statement is that you seem to want to water down the raptors. *The raptors and rex made a huge impact in JP1 *because Spielberg built up to their appearances and made every moment they were on-screen feel important and memorable. JP2 had more of both dinosaurs, but I wouldn't say they were any better for it. It's like the shark in "Jaws". "Jaws 2" was right in that there was no need to keep the shark hidden anymore, but that also meant that its appearances were less impactful.



I was talking about Jurassic World not JP1. 



> You say more dinosaurs is its own reward, but how many dinosaurs are really different from the others? The Spinosaurus looks different and was larger, but did it add anything new? I guess there was a water attack. But otherwise, a T-Rex could've fit that role. What dinosaurs can offer a new experience? Because aesthetics aren't enough. The only possibility I can think of is if they choose to focus more on underwater dinosaurs. Or maybe prehistoric mammals (although that wouldn't be as interesting). I guess they can make dinosaurs that were more realistic, although feathered raptors just sounds...goofy to me (I didn't like their designs in JP3 either). But otherwise, most dangerous dinosaurs would be too much like other dangerous dinosaurs.



No, aesthetics are enough. You're acting like I want every Dino to be a protagonist in the movie. Making the movie twenty minutes longer with brief 1-2 minute scenes of dinos that nobody has seen before wouldn't derail from the themes or plots of the film but would add much needed aesthetic value. And some actual information about the dinosaurs we see instead of just throwing out a name wouldn't be so bad either.




> You're not wrong, but the differences do separate the films. Both Avengers had vastly different visual styles, showcased different sides of characters and developed them and obviously a lot of time was put into their interactions. You forget that "The Avengers" is not about the plot. It's about the Avengers themselves. The plot is only an excuse to unite them. Jurassic Park on the other hand is usually about the dinosaurs.



Please. Almost every single superhero movie in the last decade uses the same formula as another. Batman VS Superman will make tons of money and it's basically just using the formula of Avengers. This is how films work, contrary to popular belief, people don't always want NEWER and FRESHER, a lot of times they want the same story told in a different way. 



> There are other things they could've done with Jurassic Park 4, like they could've used more material from the books (Raptor nest, much of LW wasn't really adapted), *but I do think a major selling point of this movie was Indy Rex.* Furthermore, another issue I have with just recycling the old formula is that the dinosaurs don't look as cool as they used to. The T-Rex from Jurassic Park was comprised of at least some practical effects- which look amazing as of 2015. JW's all CGI approach just made that same T-Rex look more like a special effect.



I disagree, I think the major selling point was the nostalgia brewed from more than a decade-worth of not having any dinosaur movies combined with the very high theater attendance rates of our age.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

>defending films that stick to formulas and refuse to take risks because they're more profitable
>i.e. everything that's wrong with the industry


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >defending films that stick to formulas and refuse to take risks because they're more profitable
> >i.e. everything that's wrong with the industry



You seriously, seriously, have some *horrid* reading comprehension.

Defending JP4 from borrowing from the very good formula of JP1 =/= defending films that stick to formulas and refuse to take risks.

Furthermore, making a commentary on the state of affairs of films in our current age does not mean I personally believe that is right. Please, let the adults talk and get back to wanking it to Frozen, I've embarrassed you enough for one day.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

your condescension doesn't make you look smarter 

Jurassic World isn't Terminator 2. Both movies ape the formulas of their predecessors, but whereas T2 contributed some new and great dynamics, the changes Jurassic World made either fell flat, or were good, but not good enough to compensate for the aforementioned aping.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

also, you said yourself that the good things in JW were good because they directly paralleled with the superior JP

translation: JW isn't good enough to stand on its own two feet


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> your condescension doesn't make you look smarter



I know it doesn't. But what makes you appear rather inept, is telling someone that you no longer want to waste your time responding to them because they are "simple-minded", and then responding to them a mere four or five posts later. 



> Jurassic World isn't Terminator 2. Both movies ape the formulas of their predecessors, but whereas T2 contributed some new and great dynamics,* the changes Jurassic World made either fell flat, or were good, but not good enough to compensate for the aforementioned aping.*



I never disagreed with this, in fact, I agree. The movie was good wherein it imitated the spirit of the first and fell flat when it tried to implement the myriad of new clich?s (like that cringe-worthy dino fight in the end). 

Wait, do you think that I love this film or something or think that it's amazing? I thought that I made it clear that I thought it was decent to good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I know it doesn't. But what makes you appear rather inept, is telling someone that you no longer want to waste your time responding to them because they are "simple-minded", and then responding to them a mere four or five posts later.


it's a bad habit of mine 



> I never disagreed with this, in fact, I agree. The movie was good wherein it imitated the spirit of the first and fell flat when it tried to implement the myriad of new clich?s (like that cringe-worthy dino fight in the end).


The characters are the first thing that come to mind when I talk about how piss poor this movie was in its pale Spielbergian imitations. They were all archetypes we've seen before--a couple even in the Jurassic Park series. The characters were also the biggest detractors for me overall lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2015)

> Which is why this movie had the praise that it does. I mean, I'm not sure how you're ignoring the fact that most of the good things about this movie were considered good because of their parallels with the first movie. By your reasoning, this should all be stale by now. The critical reception that this movie is getting blatantly highlights its similarity to the first. The second and third movie did its own thing, tried to implement this fresh formula that you praise so highly, and failed. This movie came along, added some new things but in general stayed true to the spirit of the first and was praised for it.
> 
> I'm only arguing, that it would have been EVEN better if they borrowed even more from the first movie. I'm pretty sure that a sciency and ethical debate thrown in the mix with dialogue as shrewd as the first would have been bonuses.
> 
> Oh, and are you surprised that they used practically the same score as the previous movies and yet people loved it for it? Or does the formula for music as a medium for entertainment differ than film?



Er, what have you been reading/watching? Usually, I've heard criticisms about it being too much like the original. Most people seemed to be indifferent to the score, as they usually point out that the only time the music stands out is when the main theme is playing- this being a criticism because the guy who scored this is supposed to be more talented and is not John Williams. 

Of course, you seem to be overlooking that I did not care for this movie. I simply believe that the Indy Rex concept was good. The execution was very 'same ole shit' and it focused more on CGI dinosaur effects than characters or suspense. The Indy Rex is probably going to be one of the only things I remember about Jurassic World- the other being that the park has opened. If you had replaced that with another Rex, it would've just taken one of the only new things this movie had. 

I've heard praise for the films thrills, SFX, Chris Pratt and the use of raptors, but I haven't heard much of the praises you're talking about. Maybe the easter eggs got some positive mentions, but I personally thought most were distracting/made no sense. 



> Are you seriously implying that a movie is infallible and cannot be improved upon? Anyways, why does it have to "top" Jurassic park? Why can't it be a decent entry into the franchise like this one was? People have this absurd notion that a movie MUST be better than it's predecessor or else its garbage.



No, a movie can be improved upon, it's just very difficult to do so...This kind of made me laugh because every sequel and remake- whether it's a complete imitation or explores new territory- WANTS to surpass the original. They just usually don't and Jurassic Park is especially difficult because it helped revolutionize the industry. You are correct that it doesn't need to top the original and only needs to be better than the sequels- which is probably why people tend to like "Jurassic World" more than I do. But you want a movie that's more like Jurassic Park. You want a rehash, just with new dinosaurs. I want something different. A franchise can only progress if it moves forward. 



> I was talking about Jurassic World not JP1.



I was explaining why the Raptors and Rex made such a big impact. You can't re-use those same tactics over and over again with the same monsters. Unfortunately, Jurassic World kind of screwed this up with the Indy Rex by showing it too early. 



> No, aesthetics are enough. You're acting like I want every Dino to be a protagonist in the movie. Making the movie twenty minutes longer with brief 1-2 minute scenes of dinos that nobody has seen before wouldn't derail from the themes or plots of the film but would add much needed aesthetic value. And some actual information about the dinosaurs we see instead of just throwing out a name wouldn't be so bad either.



So you don't care if *insert dinosaur here* is pretty much the same thing as a raptor, just with a different name and appearance? That's boring and now I find myself curious as to what you thought about Jurassic Park 3. Did you like the Spinosaurus? Was that enough to keep the movie 'fresh' for you? Cause that was pretty much a T-Rex with a different appearance. Also, you keep evading my question of what dinosaur can add a new experience. I'm not even asking that for the sake of the argument. I'm just curious. But since you're not answering, I can only presume that you can't think of any. 



> Please. Almost every single superhero movie in the last decade uses the same formula as another. Batman VS Superman will make tons of money and it's basically just using the formula of Avengers. This is how films work, contrary to popular belief, people don't always want NEWER and FRESHER, a lot of times they want the same story told in a different way.



First off, it's kind of stupid to use a movie that hasn't even come out yet as your example. But most Superhero movies, even if they're using a formula at their core, do tend to do things differently. Even the Marvel films,
- Captain America plays out like an old war movie, even with traditional action sequences.
-Thor plays out like a fantasy and a fish out of water comedy.
-  Iron Man 3 deals with a superhero losing the 'super' part. Iron Man 2 deals with a superhero whose powers are killing him.
- Guardians of the Galaxy is a space adventure. 
-Captain America 2 deals with intrigue and conspiracy. 

They all found different angles to exploit, but 'different dinosaurs' or 'more of the old dinosaurs' is not a new angle. 



> I disagree, I think the major selling point was the nostalgia brewed from more than a decade-worth of not having any dinosaur movies combined with the very high theater attendance rates of our age.


There have been dinosaur movies released in theaters- Land of the Lost, Journey to the Center of the Earth, A Walk With Dinosaurs (I think that's what it's called), King Kong and you can make an argument for Godzilla...not to mention all the many direct-to-DVD films. 

Of course, you could be right and I do think nostalgia played an important role. But as the Jurassic Park movies took major financial hits per sequel, I think it was the marketing campaign that made this a hit...and the marketing campaign focused almost entirely on the new monster...So I have an argument for my claim. Do you? 



> Please, let the adults talk and get back to wanking it to Frozen, I've embarrassed you enough for one day.



I remember wanking it in Frozen. Pretty awkward with all those kids around.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> it's a bad habit of mine
> 
> 
> The characters are the first thing that come to mind when I talk about how piss poor this movie was in its pale Spielbergian imitations. They were all archetypes we've seen before--a couple even in the Jurassic Park series. The characters were also the biggest detractors for me overall lol



I agree. Chris Pratt was definitely a clich?d archetype but his acting was good enough to carry the movie among all of the stale characters. Nobody even asked the big questions which for me was a big problem. One of the reasons why the first was so successful was because of its themes but that was pretty much nonexistent in this one. 

I understand now why you said you don't want any sequels but the reason I want one is because I think they can do better than this. With the big bad hybrid Dino out of the way now, maybe they can start tackling ideas.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2015)

yeah, Pratt was charismatic enough that I didn't notice how uninspired or lacking in nuance his character was; I suppose that's a good thing.

and fair enough; I talk shit, but it's not like I haven't sold my soul to the franchise by this point


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, what have you been reading/watching? Usually, I've heard criticisms about it being too much like the original. Most people seemed to be indifferent to the score, as they usually point out that the only time the music stands out is when the main theme is playing- this being a criticism because the guy who scored this is supposed to be more talented and is not John Williams.



I've been reading the numerous critics reviews on RT and IMDB along with audience reviews and many of them emphasize how they love the fact that the movie had the "spirit of the original". I don't think I've even come across a single review that criticized it's similarities with the first. 

lol. "Most people seemed indifferent to the score." Where this you pull this statistic out of? I don't think it's a coincidence that Giacchino's and the original JP theme made it to the top ten of the Digital Classics billboard after this movie came out. 



> Of course, you seem to be overlooking that I did not care for this movie. I simply believe that the Indy Rex concept was good. The execution was very 'same ole shit' and it focused more on CGI dinosaur effects than characters or suspense. The Indy Rex is probably going to be one of the only things I remember about Jurassic World- the other being that the park has opened. If you had replaced that with another Rex, it would've just taken one of the only new things this movie had.



Again, I fail to make this association with "newer" = "better" when in many instances (like this very film) "newer" =/= "better". The execution was "the same ol' shit" in contrast to clich?d creature features (like that horrendous fight in the end). 

Aside from it being "newer", what exactly made the Indy Rex concept good? And it may have been "newer" in contrast to previous JP movies, but the idea of a genetically modified and intelligent monster being created by humans only to break out and cause havoc is such a tired old clich? that I have no idea how you're arguing it to be some kind of original concept. I rather have the movie imitate it's very, very, good predecessor than fill it up with recycled "new" clich?s from movies outside of the franchise. 





> No, a movie can be improved upon, it's just very difficult to do so...This kind of made me laugh because every sequel and remake- whether it's a complete imitation or explores new territory- WANTS to surpass the original. They just usually don't and Jurassic Park is especially difficult because it helped revolutionize the industry. You are correct that it doesn't need to top the original and only needs to be better than the sequels- which is probably why people tend to like "Jurassic World" more than I do. But you want a movie that's more like Jurassic Park. *You want a rehash, just with new dinosaurs. I want something different. A franchise can only progress if it moves forward*.



And you were evidently disappointed with something different, three times in a row, correct?

I think 20+ years is enough is attempt a good rehash. And I'm not a filmmaker, but I'm pretty sure there are more creative ways to take the good from the first movie and combine with some good of their own without resorting to Godzillaesque fights in the end and clich?d sci-fi monsters. 





> *So you don't care if *insert dinosaur here* is pretty much the same thing as a raptor, just with a different name and appearance? *That's boring and now I find myself curious as to what you thought about Jurassic Park 3. Did you like the Spinosaurus? Was that enough to keep the movie 'fresh' for you? Cause that was pretty much a T-Rex with a different appearance.



Didn't you say you wanted to see Utahraptors? 

Are Utahraptors not pretty much the same thing as a Velociraptor (in movie terms not IRL) just with a different name and appearance?

Yes, I liked Spinosaurus but it wasn't enough to keep the movie fresh for me because the plot sucked ass and the characters (aside from Grant) also sucked ass. You see, I liked that even though the Spinosaurus was the main dino antagonist, it wasn't central to the plot of the film. I was hoping that the new one was like but with obviously a superior plot to JPIII. 





> *Also, you keep evading my question of what dinosaur can add a new experience.* I'm not even asking that for the sake of the argument. I'm just curious. But since you're not answering, I can only presume that you can't think of any.



I purposefully refrained from answering that question because I've already reiterated that I don't need a "new experience" every time a JP movie is made if the plot, characters, and ideas are interesting. 

And also, neither you nor I are paleontologists. I can't think of a dino that provides a new experience but I'm pretty sure there are dinosaur experts out there that could answer your question in a second.





> *First off, it's kind of stupid to use a movie that hasn't even come out yet as your example.* But most Superhero movies, even if they're using a formula at their core, do tend to do things differently. Even the Marvel films,
> - Captain America plays out like an old war movie, even with traditional action sequences.
> -Thor plays out like a fantasy and a fish out of water comedy.
> -  Iron Man 3 deals with a superhero losing the 'super' part. Iron Man 2 deals with a superhero whose powers are killing him.
> ...


It's not stupid at all, everyone and their mother knows that the huge appeal that comic book characters like Superman and Batman have will generate a great amount of profit. It's stupid to predict otherwise. 

And now you're changing goal posts. We started with movies using the same formula and now you've changed it to: "Well they have the same formula but they do this and this little thing differently."

If you think that any superhero is significantly more original than the others because they're dealing with different villains and fight in different areas/planets/etc., then I don't know what to tell you.

EDIT: I realized I made a universal statement here. There are ORIGINAL superheros (Dark Knight for example) but the vast majority of superhero films follow the same formula and lack originality and yet rake in tons of profit because everyone is not always after what's new and fresh.





> There have been dinosaur movies released in theaters- Land of the Lost, *Journey to the Center of the Earth*, A Walk With Dinosaurs (I think that's what it's called),* King Kong *and you can make an argument for* Godzilla*...not to mention all the many direct-to-DVD films.



Those are not dinosaur movies, they are movies with dinosaurs in them. 



> Of course, you could be right and I do think nostalgia played an important role. But as the Jurassic Park movies took major financial hits per sequel, I think it was the marketing campaign that made this a hit...and the marketing campaign focused almost entirely on the new monster...So I have an argument for my claim. Do you?



You have mere speculation like I do. I agree that it was the marketing campaign that played a driving factor in the movie being a hit but it's far-fetched to think that if they didn't show the new dino or showed it less then somehow people would no longer be interested and it wouldn't have made as much. And oh, the Mosasaur (sp?) was also very central to the marketing campaign as well as the raptors.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yeah, Pratt was charismatic enough that I didn't notice how uninspired or lacking in nuance his character was; I suppose that's a good thing.
> 
> *and fair enough; I talk shit, but it's not like I haven't sold my soul to the franchise by this point *



That's the thing. I may not like the sequels that will inevitably be pumped out, but i'll see it anyways because....dinosaurs. 

We probably both liked Pratt because all of the other characters were sub-par. Especially the Indian guy who was basically a poor man's Hammond.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2015)

The correction done by popular and constant correction.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2015)

> I've been reading the numerous critics reviews on RT and IMDB along with audience reviews and many of them emphasize how they love the fact that the movie had the "spirit of the original". I don't think I've even come across a single review that criticized it's similarities with the first.
> 
> lol. "Most people seemed indifferent to the score." Where this you pull this statistic out of? I don't think it's a coincidence that Giacchino's and the original JP theme made it to the top ten of the Digital Classics billboard after this movie came out.



I don't think you quite have the right to say 'where did you pull this statistic out of?'. I've made it clear that this is just what I've read, but if you want to start getting sources, I'd happily oblige as long as you're willing to do the same. 



> Again, I fail to make this association with "newer" = "better" when in many instances (like this very film) "newer" =/= "better". The execution was "the same ol' shit" in contrast to clich?d creature features (like that horrendous fight in the end).
> 
> Aside from it being "newer", what exactly made the Indy Rex concept good? And it may have been "newer" in contrast to previous JP movies, but the idea of a genetically modified and intelligent monster being created by humans only to break out and cause havoc is such a tired old clich? that I have no idea how you're arguing it to be some kind of original concept. I rather have the movie imitate it's very, very, good predecessor than fill it up with recycled "new" clich?s from movies outside of the franchise.



You say that the idea of a genetically modified and intelligent monster breaking out and causing havoc is a tired old cliche...but isnt that what the first Jurassic Park did? The dinosaurs were genetically modified- while made more clear in the novel, even the movie acknowledges that these aren't real dinosaurs- intelligent (clever girl!) monsters breaking out and causing havoc...So you're criticizing a movie for using a tired old cliche and yet wishing that it was more like a movie that used a tired old cliche. Are you sure you know what cliches are? 

Jurassic Park was about scientists splicing DNA together and recreating dinosaurs. The possibilities are endless, so I like the idea of taking this further by creating a new dinosaur that has all the strengths of the most vicious predators and none of the weaknesses. With the Raptors, T-Rex's and Spinosaurus's, they were just deadly animals. But this new beast would take that further and be arguably more intelligent than a human and more sadistic than the previous dino antagonists. I think it's a cool concept...that unfortunately the film ultimately wasted. 



> And you were evidently disappointed with something different, three times in a row, correct?
> 
> I think 20+ years is enough is attempt a good rehash. And I'm not a filmmaker, but I'm pretty sure there are more creative ways to take the good from the first movie and combine with some good of their own without resorting to Godzillaesque fights in the end and clich?d sci-fi monsters.



"Jurassic World" wasn't different, it simply had some different ideas. That is what made JW marginally superior to JP3. The only way Jurassic World can justify being a rehash is if they chose to make it a remake. 



> Didn't you say you wanted to see Utahraptors?
> 
> Are Utahraptors not pretty much the same thing as a Velociraptor (in movie terms not IRL) just with a different name and appearance?
> 
> Yes, I liked Spinosaurus but it wasn't enough to keep the movie fresh for me because the plot sucked ass and the characters (aside from Grant) also sucked ass. You see, I liked that even though the Spinosaurus was the main dino antagonist, it wasn't central to the plot of the film. I was hoping that the new one was like but with obviously a superior plot to JPIII.



Sure, but I think they would've been more effective in Jurassic Park 3. Actually, the idea of making bigger versions of the originals could be cool- although it should be noted that this would be another 'monster movie cliche'. And hey, you actually made a good argument for the Jurassic Park 3 point. 



> I purposefully refrained from answering that question because I've already reiterated that I don't need a "new experience" every time a JP movie is made if the plot, characters, and ideas are interesting.
> 
> And also, neither you nor I are paleontologists. I can't think of a dino that provides a new experience but I'm pretty sure there are dinosaur experts out there that could answer your question in a second.



It just baffles me that apparently you're content with the same old shit, but you're also criticizing Jurassic World for the same thing...This is the kind of logic that burned out the "Saw" and "Paranormal Activity" franchises. Maybe I've been wrong about the studio system all this time. Maybe what I perceived to be as laziness was really a deeper insight into the mind of your average movie goer. 


> It's not stupid at all, everyone and their mother knows that the huge appeal that comic book characters like Superman and Batman have will generate a great amount of profit. It's stupid to predict otherwise.
> 
> And now you're changing goal posts. We started with movies using the same formula and now you've changed it to: "Well they have the same formula but they do this and this little thing differently."
> 
> ...



I'm not entirely sure you know what a film formula is...It's predictable narrative structure. I didn't just post 'what these movies did differently', those aspects defined their narratives. Now were they formulaic? Sure, but they didn't all use the same formulas. It goes beyond 'guys with super powers fighting bad guys who want to destroy the planet'. 



> Those are not dinosaur movies, they are movies with dinosaurs in them.



Fair enough. 



> You have mere speculation like I do. I agree that it was the marketing campaign that played a driving factor in the movie being a hit but it's far-fetched to think that if they didn't show the new dino or showed it less then somehow people would no longer be interested and it wouldn't have made as much. And oh, the Mosasaur (sp?) was also very central to the marketing campaign as well as the raptors.



But not to the extent of Indy-Rex. Both trailers and nearly every TV spot was dedicated to Indy-Rex in some capacity. Yeah, the raptors and Mosasaur (don't know how to spell it either) still were played up, but the marketing campaign wasn't built around them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Tenma (Jun 17, 2015)

Meh film.

If I weren't a huge dinosaur enthusiast I would probably have slept through it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 17, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't think you quite have the right to say 'where did you pull this statistic out of?'. I've made it clear that this is just what I've read, but if you want to start getting sources, I'd happily oblige as long as you're willing to do the same.



I've already made clear my sources. You can go on RT and read the critic reviews and you'll notice all of the comparisons to the first movie. Then you can start reading the user reviews and you'll start noticing the same. When the predecessor of a movie is considered a masterpiece and the sequel draws comparisons to it: it's usually a good thing. I thought you'd realize this by now as a movie critic yourself.





> You say that the idea of a genetically modified and intelligent monster breaking out and causing havoc is a tired old cliche...but isnt that what the first Jurassic Park did? The dinosaurs were genetically modified- while made more clear in the novel, even the movie acknowledges that these aren't real dinosaurs- intelligent (clever girl!) monsters breaking out and causing havoc...So you're criticizing a movie for using a tired old cliche and yet wishing that it was more like a movie that used a tired old cliche. Are you sure you know what cliches are?



Have you been reading anything i've posted? I don't know how my entire point has gone completely over your head.

I stated that a movie having a genetically modified and intelligent monster breaking out as something *central* to it's plot is a *tired old cliche* because there are hundreds of movies (especially direct-to-dvd ones) that use this same idea.

In the first three Jurassic Parks, the dinosaurs were peripheral to the human drama: the characters drove the movie forward. In this, some big bad toony Dino is the main villain. How can you possibly not see the difference?

In the first Jurassic Park, they at least attempted to make their creations close to dinosaurs and while there were obviously differences, they used the knowledge that they had at the time (thus no feathers). There were no toony dinosaurs escaping the way they did in JW, it was human error that lead to the release of dinosaurs and even when they were released, there wasn't some main villain that the story focused on. 

It's quite humorous that JW basically implies that their concept of the park is viable as long as they don't make any big bad toony dinos; concepts like chaos theory apparently were ignored altogether. 



> Jurassic Park was about scientists splicing DNA together and recreating dinosaurs. The possibilities are endless, so I like the idea of taking this further by creating a new dinosaur that has all the strengths of the most vicious predators and none of the weaknesses. With the Raptors, T-Rex's and Spinosaurus's, they were just deadly animals. But this new beast would take that further and be arguably more intelligent than a human and more sadistic than the previous dino antagonists. I think it's a cool concept...that unfortunately the film ultimately wasted.



So basically, you're in favor of throwing the human drama in the garbage and focusing on a toony villains and then you complain about the movie being disappointing. They ultimately wasted it? What did you expect? Did you really think that a movie with the plot you described wouldn't culminate into a cliched creature feature? Or let me guess, you liked the face-off between a raptor, a T-Rex, and the I-Rex with the Mosasaur randomly coming in and finishing it off because it was "new" and didn't happen in any of the other movies. Raptors and T-Rex's teaming up to take on the evil genetically superior I-Rex lmao. Sounds like the plotline to a direct-to-dvd movie TBH.



> "Jurassic World" wasn't different, it simply had some different ideas. That is what made JW marginally superior to JP3. The only way Jurassic World can justify being a rehash is if they chose to make it a remake.



Jurassic World was most definitely different for the multitude of reasons I listed. They took some good points from JP1 and then completely changed their approach and wasted the entire concept of the "park". Chris pratt carried the movie, his acting was very well done and of course the special effects were great. On it's own, it was a decent entry but I believe it could have been much better if it scrapped the I-Rex or at least made it peripheral. 





> It just baffles me that apparently you're content with the same old shit, but you're also criticizing Jurassic World for the same thing...This is the kind of logic that burned out the "Saw" and "Paranormal Activity" franchises. Maybe I've been wrong about the studio system all this time. Maybe what I perceived to be as laziness was really a deeper insight into the mind of your average movie goer.



I'm not content with the same old shit. I just believe that the way they handled I-Rex was terrible and that the movie may have been superior if they focused more on the concept and idea of the park as opposed to a Dino villain. It's not like I want this every single time, it is possible to make creative new inventions with the movie being good---but I-Rex wasn't that. 




> I'm not entirely sure you know what a film formula is...It's predictable narrative structure. I didn't just post 'what these movies did differently', those aspects defined their narratives. Now were they formulaic? Sure, but they didn't all use the same formulas. It goes beyond 'guys with super powers fighting bad guys who want to destroy the planet'.



You're practically using the same argument I was in the beginning. You were criticizing my idea of Jurassic World using the same formula as it's predeccesors and my retort was that it could use the same formula while doing the small things differently. So yeah, just compare and contrast. But you were being extremely pedantic with things like : "if they use MORE dinos then it will be stale because Lost World used MORE dinos". I can easily make the same argument for superhero movies, the advent of a superhero/ his creation/ emotional journey being the same in most superhero movies: superhero loses something special to him or comes out of a major conflict damaged and then chooses to fight crime with an ability that they found on the way or obtained as a result of the crisis. Same formula, just done differently. I don't know whats so hard to believe about Jurassic World doing the same.





> But not to the extent of Indy-Rex. Both trailers and nearly every TV spot was dedicated to Indy-Rex in some capacity. Yeah, the raptors and Mosasaur (don't know how to spell it either) still were played up, but the marketing campaign wasn't built around them.



The marketing campaign was not solely built around I-Rex either, it was built around the movie. Unless you can quantify this effect, it's just speculation.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 17, 2015)

It was better than I expected, not as good as the first, but better than the other two. Yeah, in hindsight, there are some elements that don't really work or make sense, but it did exactly what a summer blockbuster has to do when I'm watching it for the first time: it was a visceral enough experience to immerse me that I was able to turn of my brain and focus on what was on screen instead of thinking and being taken out of the movie. While it didn't manage to capture the near-perfect mix of wonder and thrills found in _Jurassic Park_, it was thrilling enough.

True fact: the guy just a couple of seats right of me was texting right before the movie began. Having had my movie going experience at TDKR ruined by this one fucker in front of me who texted during the movie (the light from the phone distracted me from the screen), I just threw a fucking death glare in his general direction because I was not going through that shit again. Maybe he saw me, or maybe he had some basic human decency, because his phone was off for the rest of the movie.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2015)

mfw revisiting this thread after a day or two.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 17, 2015)

James Bond said:


> mfw revisiting this thread after a day or two.




The tl;dr version: "I don't like this movie,  why people are giving it their moneys?"


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 17, 2015)

Amanda said:


> The tl;dr version: "I don't like this movie,  why people are giving it their moneys?"



lol I liked the movie. I'm just discussing about what I think could have made it better.

The tl;dr version: More character development and interaction. The major conflict should have been centered around humans and the creation/maintenance of the park. More authentic dinosaurs and less of a focus on a toony, villainous dino.


----------



## lacey (Jun 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I won't forget the look on the face of the Indominus Rex any time soon.
> 
> She was about to kill the T-Rex.  It would have been an easy win.  That's when things went wrong.  A piercing screech echoed through the theatre.  The audience was as stunned as the poor Indominus.  One of the raptors was still alive.  And that raptor was taking no fucking prisoners.  It had no fucks left to give.  It ran right at the Indominus.  The Indominus would have willing gone back to it's paddock at this point.  Predictably.  The new dino got fucked up in brutal fashion.


Yeah, everyone watching it started cheering when Blue started charging towards Indy. Blue and Mama T-Rex for best characters in the entire series.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2015)

I started laughing when Blue was running in slow motion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2015)

Blue & Rexy and Max & Furiosa best characters of the year


Indominus best villain

the white color was legit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

after viewing the film again I think the most brutal death was the fat construction worker. He didn't do anything wrong but his job. He was crying and couldn't even flee. The director purposely made the character fat for no reason.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

because "fat people are funny"

that's why, even once it was discovered that the Indominus apparently no longer in its, er, cage, he continued to eat his food

I'd still say the assistant got the shorter end of the stick


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

That trope is old but why I found it in poor taste was that they made the guy pathetic every other construction worker that was in the area was able to flee and they didn't even know the I Rex was breaking out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2015)

The best part of the movie was probably when the fat security guard bit it...er, or got bit. It's one of the few times the movie allows the characters to just express their fear in a non-verbal way. It's too bad that guy didn't have a bigger role. 

You might think that this is critic-y builshit, but look at pretty much every death in the original. Characters will usually react to their impending doom. Most of the deaths in JW are too quick and never let the fear really set in. 



heavy_rasengan said:


> I've already made clear my sources. You can go on RT and read the critic reviews and you'll notice all of the comparisons to the first movie. Then you can start reading the user reviews and you'll start noticing the same. When the predecessor of a movie is considered a masterpiece and the sequel draws comparisons to it: it's usually a good thing. I thought you'd realize this by now as a movie critic yourself.



I don't accept a vague 'imdb, RT' response because almost anyone can post there and you can literally find anything said there. You can also just make up a claim and I wouldn't be able to call you out on it because it would be impossible to disprove. I glanced at imdb and saw a review that praised JW for its originality. Another claimed that animatronics were used. Did you notice any? I didn't and had heard that this is the first JP movie to use 100% CGI. 

Here's what I saw on the first page of RT. 

"Sadly, Jurassic World's magnificent dinosaurs just aren't enough to overcome the logic failings of a surprisingly recycled plot."

That is a negative review and 'recycled plot' is used negatively, although I'm sure you can find positive reviews. 



> Have you been reading anything i've posted? I don't know how my entire point has gone completely over your head.
> 
> I stated that a movie having a genetically modified and intelligent monster breaking out as something *central* to it's plot is a *tired old cliche* because there are hundreds of movies (especially direct-to-dvd ones) that use this same idea.
> 
> In the first three Jurassic Parks, the dinosaurs were peripheral to the human drama: the characters drove the movie forward. In this, some big bad toony Dino is the main villain. How can you possibly not see the difference?



That wasn't your original point. Your original point was that JP focused on the park itself, while this took a cliched monster storyline even though by your logic, JP is just as cliched. The whole 'the first was about human drama' only has come out now and has nothing to do with the central concept. Human characters do drive the story of JW, as they created the park, the dinosaurs and even contribute to the conflict. Whether the characters are well written or not is an entirely different subject, in which we probably both agree. JP1 had fun characters, JP4 did not. But the whole hybrid premise could either appear in a good or bad movie. 



> In the first Jurassic Park, they at least attempted to make their creations close to dinosaurs and while there were obviously differences, they used the knowledge that they had at the time (thus no feathers). There were no toony dinosaurs escaping the way they did in JW, it was human error that lead to the release of dinosaurs and even when they were released, there wasn't some main villain that the story focused on.



It could be argued that the Raptors were toony, as they were presented as malicious. It could be argued that the T-Rex was toony during the finale, as it was suddenly presented as heroic. Your trying to present your own subjective opinion as fact. 


> It's quite humorous that JW basically implies that their concept of the park is viable as long as they don't make any big bad toony dinos; concepts like chaos theory apparently were ignored altogether.



A good, albeit separate point. I laughed when we see them canoeing with the dinos, as that seems like a disaster waiting to happen. 



> So basically, you're in favor of throwing the human drama in the garbage and focusing on a toony villains and then you complain about the movie being disappointing. They ultimately wasted it? What did you expect? Did you really think that a movie with the plot you described wouldn't culminate into a cliched creature feature? Or let me guess, you liked the face-off between a raptor, a T-Rex, and the I-Rex with the Mosasaur randomly coming in and finishing it off because it was "new" and didn't happen in any of the other movies. Raptors and T-Rex's teaming up to take on the evil genetically superior I-Rex lmao. Sounds like the plotline to a direct-to-dvd movie TBH.



Where are you getting this? I'm talking about the premise. THE PREMISE. The idea of scientists creating hybrid dinosaurs that can take their mean streak and intellect farther than the other dinos. This has nothing to do with human drama. NOTHING. 

"Jurassic Park" could've taken the same story and focused more on dinosaur action than characters and suspense. It wouldn't have changed my belief that it was a cool idea, even if I'd likely criticize other aspects. Many people even believe this is what the first movie DID. Jurassic World could've had this same story and just had better human drama, as JP1 could've had the same story and had worse human drama. 

And haven't I said multiple times that I did NOT like this movie and thought that the final battle was stupid? Stop making shit up and putting words in my mouth!



> Jurassic World was most definitely different for the multitude of reasons I listed. They took some good points from JP1 and then completely changed their approach and wasted the entire concept of the "park". Chris pratt carried the movie, his acting was very well done and of course the special effects were great. On it's own, it was a decent entry but I believe it could have been much better if it scrapped the I-Rex or at least made it peripheral.



If they made it peripheral, I'd guarantee people would complain that they just wasted a really cool idea- unless it was a sequel hook. I didn't even think Pratt was that great, as I only saw him as a watered down version of Chris Pratt. 

Is it just me, or does it seem like I'm defending a movie that I like less than you do? 



> I'm not content with the same old shit. I just believe that the way they handled I-Rex was terrible and that the movie may have been superior if they focused more on the concept and idea of the park as opposed to a Dino villain. It's not like I want this every single time, it is possible to make creative new inventions with the movie being good---but I-Rex wasn't that.
> 
> You're practically using the same argument I was in the beginning. You were criticizing my idea of Jurassic World using the same formula as it's predeccesors and my retort was that it could use the same formula while doing the small things differently. So yeah, just compare and contrast. But you were being extremely pedantic with things like : "if they use MORE dinos then it will be stale because Lost World used MORE dinos". I can easily make the same argument for superhero movies, the advent of a superhero/ his creation/ emotional journey being the same in most superhero movies: superhero loses something special to him or comes out of a major conflict damaged and then chooses to fight crime with an ability that they found on the way or obtained as a result of the crisis. Same formula, just done differently. I don't know whats so hard to believe about Jurassic World doing the same.



Probably because the real stars of Jurassic Park are the dinosaurs. Even the filmmakers have said this. That doesn't mean they short change the human characters, but people watch "Jurassic Park" for the T-Rex, not Dr. Grant. Ideally, the films will still write likable human characters and use them well. 

If you believe that they could use the same formula, but do it differently, then please offer your suggestions. Remember that I took issue with you when you said that "they needed more raptors, more T-Rex". Do you see why I often find your points to be contradictory? "more" is not "differently".


> The marketing campaign was not solely built around I-Rex either, it was built around the movie. Unless you can quantify this effect, it's just speculation.



Watch the trailers. Trailer #1: First half is dedicated to revealing the park. Second half is dedicated to i-Rex. Trailer #2 spends about 30 minutes on the park/raptors before focusing on the i-Rex for 2 minutes.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 18, 2015)

I liked the fat worker getting eaten, it was a real human moment that actually hurt.

As for why he was fat, the answer is so obvious I didn't think someone would need it explained: he had to be fat so that he couldn't get under the car, creating the whole situation.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

No he didn't need to be helpless, if the main lead could have out run the Irex in high heels the Fat guy should have as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2015)

I thought she only outran the normal T-Rex. The fat guy made a blunder by stopping in general, although it is implied that he simply ran out of breath. More than likely, he thought that the dino wouldn't get through the gate.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Jun 18, 2015)

^ Sweet!




Nice Dynamite said:


> No he didn't need to be helpless, if the main lead could have out run the Irex in high heels the Fat guy should have as well.




Nah it's all in the visuals of the story telling. Claire had high heels because the director thought it looks cool. The fat guy was fat so the director could get that image where one guy can get under a hiding place and the other one can't,  cue to them sharing a silent glance as they wait for him to be found. There's no malice there, other than the one in the viewer's head.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2015)

Howard apparently insisted on Claire keeping her heels on the whole film for the sake of a strong feminist symbol. I'm all for such things, and to a certain extent the heels didn't bother me, but when the first film has established that T-Rexes can run up to--what is it--60 miles per hour, my suspension of disbelief suffers when someone is outrunning one in heels.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2015)

I didn't mind they killed the fat guy off. The issue is the moment the truck was flipped and that pause where the fat guy just sat there was what upset me. 

Zara put up more of a fight.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 18, 2015)

Give me those statues.

EDIT: The missus just pre-ordered that Blu-ray gift set with the statues, aww yisss!


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 18, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't accept a vague 'imdb, RT' response because almost anyone can post there and you can literally find anything said there. You can also just make up a claim and I wouldn't be able to call you out on it because it would be impossible to disprove.
> 
> That is a negative review and 'recycled plot' is used negatively, although I'm sure you can find positive reviews.



Here is the source for my claim about the score.

Source

People were so indifferent to the score that the original JP's score made it to number 1 the first time and the score for JW made it to number 6 

If something is *good*, *really good*, you can recycle it a number of times without people losing interest. 



> It follows that, while “Jurassic World” adds nothing of substance to the “Jurassic Park” universe, there is no good reason why someone who enjoyed “Jurassic Park” would not enjoy  “Jurassic World”.
> 
> Unfortunately, “Jurassic World,” being essentially a remake of the original “Jurassic Park,” falls into the same pitfalls as its predecessor and fellow sequels.
> 
> ...





This review over here basically intones what I was talking about. While Jurassic Park did somewhat devolve into a "monster movie", it did so with finesse and without compromising it's themes. Jurassic World however, basically spiralled at full speed into a monster movie with the focus being taken away from the characters and themes and instead given to dinosaur--essentially a villain.



> To again echo Ebert’s sentiments, there is something quite sad in Hollywood’s seeming belief that its audience can have no interest in these creatures save when they are engaged in combat or causing mayhem for humans.



It's not only Hollywood's belief apparently. 







> That wasn't your original point. Your original point was that JP focused on the park itself, while this took a cliched monster storyline even though by your logic, JP is just as cliched.



That was most certainly my original point. If JP focused on the concept of the park itself, then dinosaurs were only ancillary and furthermore used as a sub-plot. 

Using genetically modified monsters as sub-plot to a greater drama and theme (i.e the ethics of cloning, playing God, chaos theory, etc.) =/= using a genetically modified monster to create a run in the mill monster movie where the entire plot consists of tracking down/running away from a big bad villain. Again I'm quite baffled that you can't see the difference and accuse JP of using their dinosaurs in the same way that JW did.



> The whole 'the first was about human drama' only has come out now and has nothing to do with the central concept.* Human characters do drive the story of JW*, as they created the park, the dinosaurs and even contribute to the conflict. Whether the characters are well written or not is an entirely different subject, in which we probably both agree. JP1 had fun characters, JP4 did not. *But the whole hybrid premise could either appear in a good or bad movie.*




They do not *drive* the story. I-Rex drives the story, I-Rex is the central component to the story. But yes, I will concur that the poor depth in the characters contributed to this apparent omission. Perhaps, I did not elaborate my point as eloquently as I wished. My whole point of the human drama had more to with humans being central to the conflict. In the first JP, the conflict had to do with the stability of such a park and the ensuing ethical debate that followed. What made it interesting was that the characters were often debating this very important aspect of the movie. JW however omitted this almost entirely and made it into a monster movie. Which works as an entertaining blockbuster but makes it less memorable and significant. 

In my experience, that whole hybrid premise usually belongs to some very, very terrible movies and is practically the go-to formula for a myriad of direct-to-DVD sci-fi films.





> It could be argued that the Raptors were toony, as they were presented as malicious. It could be argued that the T-Rex was toony during the finale, as it was suddenly presented as heroic. Your trying to present your own subjective opinion as fact.



The raptors were not presented as malicious. They were presented as intelligent *carnivores* which at the time of the movie was a prevailing theory in paleontology as recent finds had indicated that raptors had some of the largest brains of all dinosaurs. The heroic T-Rex bit *was* toony, I never denied that, but was it as toony as four-way battle between dinos and humans of a Godzillaesque nature wherein the raptors and the T-Rex unite? Certainly not.





> Where are you getting this? I'm talking about the premise. THE PREMISE. The idea of scientists creating hybrid dinosaurs that can take their mean streak and intellect farther than the other dinos. This has nothing to do with human drama. NOTHING.




My initial point is that focusing too heavily on the I-Rex and making it into a monster movie took away from the human drama and themes. That was the whole reason I criticized it in the first place.





> Probably because the real stars of Jurassic Park are the dinosaurs. Even the filmmakers have said this. That doesn't mean they short change the human characters, but people watch "Jurassic Park" for the T-Rex, not Dr. Grant. Ideally, the films will still write likable human characters and use them well.
> 
> If you believe that they could use the same formula, but do it differently, then please offer your suggestions. Remember that I took issue with you when you said that "they needed more raptors, more T-Rex". Do you see why I often find your points to be contradictory? "more" is not "differently".



The real stars of Jurassic Park were the dinosaurs *without* the movie turning a dinosaur into a villain or centering their entire conflict on a specific dinosaur. The difference is massive.

You took issue with that statement because you are using it out of context. When I stated that they needed more raptors and more T-Rex's it was purely from an aesthetic point of view. I never claimed that more raptors and T-Rex would bring a significant change to the franchise, if I did, please show me where.

What you fail to understand is that just because the concept of the I-Rex is a "new" feature in this franchise, it doesn't mean that the concept itself is "new". JP1 with it's park was not only original but we haven't seen any more movies attempt it. I rather have JW that took from this as opposed to taking a recycled concept from a plethora of inferior movies over the last decade. 

My suggestion would be to take the concept from JP1 and employ it on an even grander scale. How was the park re-opened? Was there significant opposition? How did they get around it? What is that opposition doing now when thousands of tourists have flooded into the park? What about the ethical debate from the first movie?

Instead of concentrating on I-Rex, concentrate on the drama of the characters and have that drama play out in *Jurassic World*. 

As for the dinosaurs, yes, I believe more would have given me personally a better aesthetic experience. The concept of taming or developing a relationship with a raptor was great but I also wanted to see the relationship between raptors and more specifically, between different packs of raptors of different species. 

This is just off the top of my head. Give me a cast of creative minds and I'm pretty sure better suggestions than the I-Rex could be developed.

You said previously, that I-Rex was a wasted concept. What do you believe would have made it better or fulfilled it's potential?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 18, 2015)

> Watch the trailers. Trailer #1: First half is dedicated to revealing the park. Second half is dedicated to i-Rex. Trailer #2 spends about 30 minutes on the park/raptors before focusing on the i-Rex for 2 minutes.
> 
> Of course, you could be right and I do think nostalgia played an important role. But as the Jurassic Park movies took major financial hits per sequel, I think it was the marketing campaign that made this a hit...and the marketing campaign focused almost entirely on the new monster...So I have an argument for my claim. Do you?







> So Universal lured audiences with sly oneupsmanship regarding the scale of the new film – witness the gag in the trailer with the mosasaur swallowing a dangling great white – and let carefully calibrated nostalgia for the original do the rest.
> 
> Or perhaps, launching in the June high-summer slot that was the hotspot for the blockbuster from Jaws through to the late 90s, it’s nostalgia for the idea of the event-movie that it has tapped into. (What else does the park itself – the all-unifying entertainment spectacle – signify?)



http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jun/17/global-box-office-jurassic-world-spy



> it’s pretty clear that watching dinosaurs brought to life on screen again was equally meaningful to millions of others like Pratt. With those kind of numbers, older generations who wanted to get in touch with some nostalgia and newer ones hoping to be blown away by major special-effects spectacle went to the movies over the weekend.







> It’s been 14 years since there has been a new “Jurassic” film in theatres, and the combination of cinematic grandeur, nostalgia and awareness helped “Jurassic World” far surpass analyst predictions.







> The very foundations of the new Jurassic Park film is a hyper-nostalgia that literally lets us relive the thrill of the original film
> 
> Then again, overfamiliarity is not necessarily a problem. Nearly all adapted blockbuster films cash in on an audience’s acquaintance with a franchise, and this summer’s slate sees those nostalgic impulses ramped up. From Jurassic World’s early trailer featuring a slowed-down, melancholic take on John Williams’s memorable piano theme, to the triumphant tagline, “The Park Is Open,” the new film trades explicitly on a certain warm and fuzzy reminiscence of the original. “Audience expectation is a good thing,” Silver explains. “When you’re really aware of it, you can use it to enhance whatever story you’re working on. The T. Rex isn’t just some surprise character that’s going to pop out. It’s something the audience is waiting for.”









> About half the tickets sold were for 3-D screenings, which cost several dollars more than traditional screenings. Imax says "Jurassic World" set a worldwide record, generating $44.1 million for its 3-D screenings.
> 
> 
> "Jurassic World" brought in $130 million in China alone, now the second-largest movie-going market in the world. As China adds more theaters, its impact on Hollywood's coffers will only continue to grow.
> ...





I've gone through multiple articles and analysis' trying to explain how and why JP became such a big blockbuster. Nostalgia and higher attendance rates were the main points I came across (like I said) and not even a single article mentioned I-Rex playing a dominant role or being "a major selling point". The notion that JW sold so much *because* of I-Rex and not *despite* of it is absurd. Of course it played a part (the same part any other dinosaur in it's place would have played), but other things like nostalgia were more primary.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2015)

Zara's death was still absolute horseshit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2015)

I bet if it was a guy then there wouldn't be outrage.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2015)

> Here is the source for my claim about the score.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



I did say you could find positive reviews...


> This review over here basically intones what I was talking about. While Jurassic Park did somewhat devolve into a "monster movie", it did so with finesse and without compromising it's themes. Jurassic World however, basically spiralled at full speed into a monster movie with the focus being taken away from the characters and themes and instead given to dinosaur--essentially a villain.



That's execution, not just the concept though. "Jurassic Park" could've easily been as mediocre, even with the concept intact. It was exceptional thanks to how the concept was executed. 




> That was most certainly my original point. If JP focused on the concept of the park itself, then dinosaurs were only ancillary and furthermore used as a sub-plot.
> 
> Using genetically modified monsters as sub-plot to a greater drama and theme (i.e the ethics of cloning, playing God, chaos theory, etc.) =/= using a genetically modified monster to create a run in the mill monster movie where the entire plot consists of tracking down/running away from a big bad villain. Again I'm quite baffled that you can't see the difference and accuse JP of using their dinosaurs in the same way that JW did.



No, you've altered and even changed your original argument, but my first response to you (page 56) was in response to your complaint that they used the i-Rex instead of more dinosaurs. You even say 'the fact that there were only four raptors and 1 T-rex is underwhelming'. 

You added the human element much later, which I'm not even arguing over because I mostly agree. I just think that the concept has nothing to do with it and think your love of the original is blinding you to the fact that it is at its core...just another monster movie- albeit a uniquely creative and exceptionally executed one.  



> They do not *drive* the story. I-Rex drives the story, I-Rex is the central component to the story. But yes, I will concur that the poor depth in the characters contributed to this apparent omission. Perhaps, I did not elaborate my point as eloquently as I wished. My whole point of the human drama had more to with humans being central to the conflict. In the first JP, the conflict had to do with the stability of such a park and the ensuing ethical debate that followed. What made it interesting was that the characters were often debating this very important aspect of the movie. JW however omitted this almost entirely and made it into a monster movie. Which works as an entertaining blockbuster but makes it less memorable and significant.



Alright, I'll give you this. But I still think that's more based on the execution than the concept. 


> In my experience, that whole hybrid premise usually belongs to some very, very terrible movies and is practically the go-to formula for a myriad of direct-to-DVD sci-fi films.



I agree, but most dinosaur movies also tend to do this as well...Pretty sure the Scyfy channel and Asylum have done more damage to the dinosaurs than any meteors or climate change. lol. But you can say the same about any genre. 




> The raptors were not presented as malicious. They were presented as intelligent *carnivores* which at the time of the movie was a prevailing theory in paleontology as recent finds had indicated that raptors had some of the largest brains of all dinosaurs. The heroic T-Rex bit *was* toony, I never denied that, but was it as toony as four-way battle between dinos and humans of a Godzillaesque nature wherein the raptors and the T-Rex unite? Certainly not.



Once again, I agree about the Rex. But people can still argue that and be justified in their complaints. The raptors were presented as malicious and I emphasize 'presented'. Just like the Shark from "Jaws". The filmmakers focus a lot on those evil glares and stress that they aren't like the other creatures. They are treated like evil incarnate, even if in reality they are merely predators doing what evolution designed them to do. 



> My initial point is that focusing too heavily on the I-Rex and making it into a monster movie took away from the human drama and themes. That was the whole reason I criticized it in the first place.



I have no problem with this claim, outside of it not being your original point...and blaming it on the concept. "Godzilla" (original) and "Super 8" were both monster movies- even more traditional than JW- and they didn't take away from the human drama and themes.  



> The real stars of Jurassic Park were the dinosaurs *without* the movie turning a dinosaur into a villain or centering their entire conflict on a specific dinosaur. The difference is massive.
> 
> You took issue with that statement because you are using it out of context. When I stated that they needed more raptors and more T-Rex's it was purely from an aesthetic point of view. I never claimed that more raptors and T-Rex would bring a significant change to the franchise, if I did, please show me where.



You said it was a 'step back with its limited entries'. I didn't say you said it would significantly change the franchise. '



> What you fail to understand is that just because the concept of the I-Rex is a "new" feature in this franchise, it doesn't mean that the concept itself is "new". JP1 with it's park was not only original but we haven't seen any more movies attempt it. I rather have JW that took from this as opposed to taking a recycled concept from a plethora of inferior movies over the last decade.



My original point was that the i-Rex was a new feature in this franchise though! I'm not saying it's a new idea all on its own. 

M





> y suggestion would be to take the concept from JP1 and employ it on an even grander scale. How was the park re-opened? Was there significant opposition? How did they get around it? What is that opposition doing now when thousands of tourists have flooded into the park? What about the ethical debate from the first movie?
> 
> Instead of concentrating on I-Rex, concentrate on the drama of the characters and have that drama play out in *Jurassic World*.
> 
> As for the dinosaurs, yes, I believe more would have given me personally a better aesthetic experience. The concept of taming or developing a relationship with a raptor was great but I also wanted to see the relationship between raptors and more specifically, between different packs of raptors of different species.



Alright, at least you have presented alternative ideas. 



> This is just off the top of my head. Give me a cast of creative minds and I'm pretty sure better suggestions than the I-Rex could be developed.
> 
> You said previously, that I-Rex was a wasted concept. What do you believe would have made it better or fulfilled it's potential?



Well for one, I would've chopped the number of cast members down significantly- even giving less deaths (while making them matter). I would've added more moral ambiguity to the villain, expanded on the role of that Japanese hunter- maybe even have him bring down an escaped raptor, Rex or that spitting dino to set him up as competent. Above everything, I would've kept the i-rex in the background more. He wouldn't be seen for a large chunk of the movie, even when he escapes. Build up to his appearance, make it more impactful and memorable. Sort of like how the T-Rex was built up in the first movie. 

I would stress its maliciousness, intelligence and special abilities up until the very end. The camouflage aspect, for example, was pretty cool but ended up being very underused. I would even 'consider' a revelation that it has human DNA built in it, explaining its abnormal intelligence. I'd also have Owen play a more central roll in its creation, maybe even trying to raise it like he did with the Raptors, only for the relationship to never really work out. 

But then again, this is merely altering the established story. I would also have made everything more chaotic. Instead of the tourists being attacked once and going to the same area, the dinosaurs would rampage due to i-Rex's meddling and everyone would be scattered amongst the island. As a good suspense builder, you'd randomly hear screams in the background. The other dinosaurs would still play a big role, but the i-Rex would be the main antagonist much like the raptors were in JP1

Edit: Also, Owen would play a more direct role in killing the i-Rex instead of just being a spectator.

In response to your marketing campaign points, you're ignoring my own primary point. The trailers- the most prominent form of movie marketing- focus mainly in i-Rex.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2015)

Another thought on my idea for Jurassic World. It is possible to leave out the i-Rex and focus entirely on the park, complete with human dynamics, if they took the idea of an Aquarium further. We haven't seen many water based dinosaurs, so that would be a new experience. Of course, the problem would be that there wouldn't be a lot of room for a Rex or Raptors (who will be selling points; people would revolt if they don't get some raptor and rex action)...but they could've gone that route and the i-Rex could've been saved for Jurassic Park 5.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 19, 2015)

This movie was a lot more loose than the others in the series. It was this close to being an out and out satire of jurassic park. I've seen people mention how lovingly this movie incorporates the other entries in the franchise, but that's not how I read it. The entire thing seemed like a subversive spoof on the franchise. 

I haven't noticed any one else taking it that way, so I might be alone on this one. 

But I wish the effects had been better. They weren't bad, and obviously I'm spoiled by comparing it to the best of the best. I was hoping for something next level, but they didn't have it on that front. I think these might be were the worst effects in the entire series, comparatively speaking. Totally serviceable, but it's too bad you can't get a team like Cameron employs on his projects to knock it out of the park. Now and then the digitization looked real, but it didn't catch my eye much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2015)

I agree about the effects. I hope Jurassic Part 5 uses more practical effects.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 19, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who was not completely sold on the effects. The digital bird (I assume it was digital considering how awkward it looked) we zoom out from before meeting the boys was kind of distracting, if thankfully short-lived.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 19, 2015)

Enjoy your last night of being the champ JW


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 19, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> I did say you could find positive reviews...
> 
> 
> That's execution, not just the concept though. "Jurassic Park" could've easily been as mediocre, even with the concept intact. It was exceptional thanks to how the concept was executed.



Admittedly, I haven't been getting my points across the way I've wanted to. You're right, that does have as much to do with execution as with concept and so I should have worded my original point so to be inclusive of execution. It wasn't the concept of the "I-Rex" itself that disappointed me but rather the execution and the way that the movie focused too heavily on this dinosaur. As you've said yourself, they could have used this concept but implement better human drama and make conflict more relevant to the human cast.




> No, you've altered and even changed your original argument, but my first response to you (page 56) was in response to your complaint that they used the i-Rex instead of more dinosaurs. You even say 'the fact that there were only four raptors and 1 T-rex is underwhelming'.



I did say that. I was under the assumption that if they focused less on the I-Rex then it would have left room for us to see more dinosaurs which from an aesthetic point of view would have been more rewarding for me.





> I agree, but most dinosaur movies also tend to do this as well...Pretty sure the Scyfy channel and Asylum have done more damage to the dinosaurs than any meteors or climate change. lol. But you can say the same about any genre.



Haha, and yet they are still guilty pleasures of mine.





> Once again, I agree about the Rex. But people can still argue that and be justified in their complaints. The raptors were presented as malicious and I emphasize 'presented'. Just like the Shark from "Jaws". The filmmakers focus a lot on those evil glares and stress that they aren't like the other creatures. They are treated like evil incarnate, even if in reality they are merely predators doing what evolution designed them to do.



Fair enough.



> I have no problem with this claim, outside of it not being your original point...and blaming it on the concept. "Godzilla" (original) and "Super 8" were both monster movies- even more traditional than JW- and they didn't take away from the human drama and themes.



You see, I didn't _want_ the movie to turn into a Godzilla and/or Super 8 where the story is concerned with a single monster. That was my main problem. I've always regarded the JP movies as a story of human interaction with dinosaur*s*. I felt that JPIII even with all it's faults executed the Spinosaurus quite well.

This isn't to say that I don't like those type of movies, because I loved both Godzilla and Super 8.





> Well for one, I would've chopped the number of cast members down significantly- even giving less deaths (while making them matter). I would've added more moral ambiguity to the villain, expanded on the role of that Japanese hunter- maybe even have him bring down an escaped raptor, Rex or that spitting dino to set him up as competent. Above everything, I would've kept the i-rex in the background more. He wouldn't be seen for a large chunk of the movie, even when he escapes. Build up to his appearance, make it more impactful and memorable. Sort of like how the T-Rex was built up in the first movie.
> 
> I would stress its maliciousness, intelligence and special abilities up until the very end. The camouflage aspect, for example, was pretty cool but ended up being very underused. I would even 'consider' a revelation that it has human DNA built in it, explaining its abnormal intelligence. I'd also have Owen play a more central roll in its creation, maybe even trying to raise it like he did with the Raptors, only for the relationship to never really work out.



These are good points. I'd also like to mention that while I-Rex's intelligence was stressed and used quite well in it's escape, it was then ignored almost entirely. 



> But then again, this is merely altering the established story. *I would also have made everything more chaotic. Instead of the tourists being attacked once and going to the same area, the dinosaurs would rampage due to i-Rex's meddling and everyone would be scattered amongst the island.* As a good suspense builder, you'd randomly hear screams in the background. The other dinosaurs would still play a big role, but the i-Rex would be the main antagonist much like the raptors were in JP1



I could not agree more with that statement. Not only would it add to suspense, but at the same time you'd be able to see a better variety of Dinos and the feel of a "Jurassic World" would become more authentic.



> In response to your marketing campaign points, you're ignoring my own primary point. The trailers- the most prominent form of movie marketing- focus mainly in i-Rex.



lol, I think we should leave this point now as either way, neither of us will be able to get beyond speculation. 




> Another thought on my idea for Jurassic World. It is possible to leave out the i-Rex and focus entirely on the park, complete with human dynamics, if they took the idea of an Aquarium further. We haven't seen many water based dinosaurs, so that would be a new experience. Of course, the problem would be that there wouldn't be a lot of room for a Rex or Raptors (who will be selling points; people would revolt if they don't get some raptor and rex action)...but they could've gone that route and the i-Rex could've been saved for Jurassic Park 5.



This is a really good point. When I think of Dinosaurs, the first images that come to mind are really of big, hulking, terrestrial creatures. This is because the sea dino's (which I imagine has even more variety than on land) is often ignored almost completely. So yes, it would provide for a completely new experience and not only acquaint viewers with new type of dinos but also expand the image that they have of dinosaurs in general.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

About to be the 1st film to cross 300 million domestic, in 8 days. Beating the Avenger's record of 9.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Enjoy your last night of being the champ JW


I heard that it is projected to win the weekend.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 19, 2015)

> I heard that it is projected to win the weekend.



Yeah, but World was also never projected to open with over 200 million. World spits in the face of projections. It already made way more than anybody thought. Now it will make way less. Just because.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2015)

Saw the movie today it was good liked the Easter eggs from the first one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2015)

Gabe.  Were you surprised that the Indominus got her ass kicked so easily?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes I was a bit but he did seem to have the advantage for a while vs the T. rex until blue helped out. I thought he was gonna kill the trex


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2015)

> Admittedly, I haven't been getting my points across the way I've wanted to. You're right, that does have as much to do with execution as with concept and so I should have worded my original point so to be inclusive of execution. It wasn't the concept of the "I-Rex" itself that disappointed me but rather the execution and the way that the movie focused too heavily on this dinosaur. As you've said yourself, they could have used this concept but implement better human drama and make conflict more relevant to the human cast.
> 
> I did say that. I was under the assumption that if they focused less on the I-Rex then it would have left room for us to see more dinosaurs which from an aesthetic point of view would have been more rewarding for me.



lol, noooooooo! This entire debate came from a miscommunication! So...much...time...devoured! But fair points, I agree. 




> You see, I didn't _want_ the movie to turn into a Godzilla and/or Super 8 where the story is concerned with a single monster. That was my main problem. I've always regarded the JP movies as a story of human interaction with dinosaur*s*. I felt that JPIII even with all it's faults executed the Spinosaurus quite well.
> 
> This isn't to say that I don't like those type of movies, because I loved both Godzilla and Super 8.



Fair enough. 




> These are good points. I'd also like to mention that while I-Rex's intelligence was stressed and used quite well in it's escape, it was then ignored almost entirely.



Agreed and the fact it it devolves into just another monster irks me. 



> lol, I think we should leave this point now as either way, neither of us will be able to get beyond speculation.



Agreed. 



> This is a really good point. When I think of Dinosaurs, the first images that come to mind are really of big, hulking, terrestrial creatures. This is because the sea dino's (which I imagine has even more variety than on land) is often ignored almost completely. So yes, it would provide for a completely new experience and not only acquaint viewers with new type of dinos but also expand the image that they have of dinosaurs in general.



There are other areas they could take the franchise, I guess, although it's debatable how marketable such a venture would be. Not only do you have Sea dinos, but you can use extinct mammals like the Sabretooth Tiger or Mammoth. Fish like Megalodon would also be interesting. 

For Jurassic Park 5, I'd potentially consider having it take place in the far future. Whereas Park #1 would resemble a Safari, Park #2 an aquarium, park #3 would be purely futuristic and mostly run mechanically. There would be different areas, including the traditional land dino part. There would be a prehistoric mammal section and an aquatic section. When the park breaks down, maybe we'd get 'Rex Vs Mammoth' or 'Raptor Vs Sabretooth' action.

Let's face it, the idea of another park opening within the next 10 years is farfetched. Based on the current story, I don't see JP5 taking place in another park- which can either be really good or really bad.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 20, 2015)

6/10, enjoyed it as a decent popcorn flick. Did dig the homage to the final fight scene in JP 1 complete with how Owen and co back up while surrounded by raptors(hell I think it is the same location remodelled with more advanced tech). They've got sequel hook with Wu there(more advanced dinos that look or do whatever plot needs so as to make JP dinos into dinos in name only, I rex is outright described as not a dinosaur in film). 

Minor detail but I do like how they borrowed on the fact mixing genes is why movie dinos don't look like real World dinos after recent discoveries. Otherwise very cliche and predictable, still felt like JP and did not have too many stupid characters.

The Mosasaur was wasted potential, I'd have liked that as the big bad(hell it stomped the actual big bad dino of the film), say that they decide to do underwater JP due to failures of previous attempts on land instead. Maybe next sequel?

Did not like what appeared to be T rex smiling towards a raptor, it's trying to make an animal with no defining aspect outside being a predator suddenly have human like personality. 



> Let's face it, the idea of another park opening within the next 10 years is farfetched. Based on the current story, I don't see JP5 taking place in another park- which can either be really good or really bad.



Secret Military island or test site with Wu?(preferably underwater)

Military has an interest in dinos especially hybrid ones like I-rex, clearly they'll do stuff in secret.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't know how anyone can take the idea of the military breeding trained raptors to do their dirty work seriously, even for a summer blockbuster. Imagine that entire storyline transplanted with some real world predator and trainer, and it frames just how zonkers the whole idea is. _You taught that lion pack to respect you! Imagine what the military can do with sending these perfect natural predators into enemy territory! Huzzah! Never mind the drones!_

The series is definitely going to cross over into out and out spoof if they go down that route. Someone behind the scenes has been way into the idea of genetically engineering war dinos, since that was an early rumor for JP4 way before the movie went into production, but it's next level crazy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, it is pretty silly. I can't believe they're doing something so schmaltzy in a film series about a theme park that contains resurrected dinosaurs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't even really understand why the military would want to try that...their wild animals. They can never truly be tamed and will always be a danger to their handlers. And quite frankly, I don't understand why dinosaurs would be that dangerous. Hoskins says something along the lines of 'imaging sending them into a cave'...where they wouldn't be able to spread out and take the enemies unawares...Okay, the I-Rex might be more useful...but it's implied that it would've been killed if a rocket launcher hit it...Maybe I'm wrong, but i-Rex clearly was injured when it went off near it. 

Seems like an expensive project that is doomed to failure, whether the beasts turn on their handlers or just...get shot to death...


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 20, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-us-navys-combat-dolphins-are-serious-military-assets-2015-3

It's believable to me. The Lion comparison only works in the sense that they're dangerous carnivores, where it doesn't work is they lack intelligence on the level that the raptors have shown. Raptors have shown ridiculous intelligence in the movies, the I.Rex too. If the military uses dogs, sea lions and even freaking dolphins in real life, I can buy someone wanting to at _least_ try out some raptors after over 20 years of them existing.

That scene where the raptors tracked down the I.rex is what showed off their effectiveness, and in fact the field test would have went off without a hitch and been a great success had the I.Rex not become their new alpha. Something that wouldn't happen in an engagement with other humans, which is their end game obviously. They wanted to scale down the I.rex and use that as a weapon, something that can camouflage and evade infrared tech would be ridiculously effective


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 20, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Yes I was a bit but he did seem to have the advantage for a while vs the T. rex until blue helped out. I thought he was gonna kill the trex



If you notice, Wu said WHEN it's fully grown, it'll be 50 feet long, it was about the same size as Rexy in the movie. So it wasn't an adult yet, had it been, I don't think things would have went down like it did


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 20, 2015)

Watched this. Saw the start of the movie and thought ... "How can anything goes wrong ?"
It was entertaining but mainly because many characters do stupid decisions during the movie.

However, Rexie's return at the end was much welcomed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> If you notice, Wu said WHEN it's fully grown, it'll be 50 feet long, it was about the same size as Rexy in the movie. So it wasn't an adult yet, had it been, I don't think things would have went down like it did



They were building the pen fences higher because she was bigger than expected.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 20, 2015)

> It's believable to me. The Lion comparison only works in the sense that they're dangerous carnivores, where it doesn't work is they lack intelligence on the level that the raptors have shown. Raptors have shown ridiculous intelligence in the movies, the I.Rex too. If the military uses dogs, sea lions and even freaking dolphins in real life, I can buy someone wanting to at least try out some raptors after over 20 years of them existing.



I thought World was kind of a spoof already of the whole franchise. I wouldn't necessarily be out as an audience member even if it went zonkers. 

I'm not a military guy. I know the military uses dolphins and dogs and other animals, but I'm not sure how necessary those uses are and how much it's just something the military tries out and occasionally specializes in. There are all sorts of bizarre specializations in the military. I think we hear as much as we do about dolphins and dogs because the public enjoys the idea of human and animal cooperating, and not necessarily because they're that efficient or indispensable. Drug sniffing dogs are probably the top of the list as far as necessities go.

It's just a big leap to using enormous pack predators to murder bad guys so people don't have to do it. It's not that it could never happen, it's just that it's implausible enough that the whole idea takes on a gonzo comic book vibe. Mainly because even the animals the military currently uses are constantly undermined by animal protection agencies trying to pull the rug out from under them. When d'onofrio is, like, _We can send them in instead of people!_ the idea that the public would be more willing to support the militarization of an endangered dinosaur species than soldiers is sideways. We send in machines instead of living things. That's what we do now. The reason we don't just send bombs and machines into caves to snuff out terrorists is because of warfare red tape. Having man eating raptors trained to murder, what, people wearing turbans, would be way more dangerous, unpredictable, immoral, on and on. This is all generalized because I'm not a soldier, but the people putting together these concepts aren't soldiers either, so it comes from the same broad brush.

I don't hate the idea. It's just gonzo. I thought World was crazy enough, on a level above the previous entries in the franchise. This is even more so.

But here's the weird thing - chris pratt and his raptors was the best thing about the movie. So who knows. Chris pratt and his raptors was also the craziest thing about the movie, but it worked.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 21, 2015)

So was the plan to just drop the I-rex on a major enemy city and let it wreck? I'm pretty sure it would be more cost effective... and humane... to simply drop a bomb and call it a day.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 21, 2015)

That's not the plan....at all. They wanted scaled down (probably raptor sized) I.Rexes that they could train for black ops shit and scouting places that drones can't


----------



## Amanda (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah, that's why Hoskins was so interested in the raptor training progam.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2015)

> *BOX OFFICE: JURASSIC WORLD Chews Up Pixar's INSIDE OUT As It Stays At #1 For Second Week*
> 
> Are dinosaurs about to become the new superheroes? There's simply no stopping Colin Trevorrow's Jurassic World as the movie has ended Pixar's long running #1 opening winning streak by staying on top for a second week in a row. Inside Out certainly hasn't suffered though as its $91 million haul marks the highest debut ever for an original title from the animation studio. It was still quite a bit behind Jurassic World's $102 million, a figure which keeps the latest instalment in the Jurassic Park franchise just shy of topping The Avengers' $103 million second week back in 2012.
> 
> Of course, if the movie ends up over-performing today, it could very well still top that (it's already beaten The Avengers by reaching $400 million in 11 days instead of 14 though). We'll have more specific numbers in regards to any more possible broken records tomorrow. With that haul, Jurassic World is rapidly closing in on $1 billion globally and is already the second highest grossing movie of 2015 after just over a week of release. It's going to be very interesting to see where the movie ultimately ends up sitting on the list of all-time highest grossing movies when all is said and done...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

It doesn't surprises me one bit that Raptors are better than cape, in fact Rukia and myself has been preaching this for the last 3 years.

As for what they could do with a movie about Dinosaurs? Plenty they can turn this into a dinocrisis movies easily. If you were to tell me that the Fast and Furious franchise would be more than just a bunch of misguided youngsters racing I'll never would have believe you and look at where the franchise is today.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 21, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> That's not the plan....at all. They wanted scaled down (probably raptor sized) I.Rexes that they could train for black ops shit and scouting places that drones can't



Yes, he explained he wanted a small scale one. The I-Rex was created for that purpose, the large scale one was well large scale to disguise it as a park attraction of "bigger is better" but Raptor program and I-Rex was test beds for a small scale pack of I-rex. In hindsight the raptor DNA added to it makes sense(along with human, cuttlefish and treefrog DNA).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Was it even confirmed it had human dna?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 21, 2015)

Recall some early info confirming it as a component. Plus would explain it's intelligence.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 21, 2015)

I was told cuttlefish are supposed to be really smart?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Was it even confirmed it had human dna?



Sadly no. As far as I know the info came from some interview,  but I never saw it with my own eyes. Could as well be fanon as of now. Let's see what the sequels say. 

But mixing human and animal dna has certainly been one of the ideas the movie's script has played with during its time in the Development Hell.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 21, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> I was told cuttlefish are supposed to be really smart?



Sure if you believe cuttlefish can remember where a tracker was placed on them since birth, fake escaping the cage to force people to open it, systematically organising plus moving around the raptors to hunt prey and described as "contemplating it's existence".

It's way too intelligent to come from raptor, rex, cuttlefish or treefrog DNA only.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Sure if you believe cuttlefish can remember where a tracker was placed on them since birth, fake escaping the cage to force people to open it, systematically organising plus moving around the raptors to hunt prey and described as "contemplating it's existence".
> 
> It's way too intelligent to come from raptor, rex, cuttlefish or treefrog DNA only.



To be fair the tracker had to be placed there when she was an adult. Just from the size of it. 

Raptors also did the same thing in their cage in JP1. They mention the raptors was attacking the electric fence but not the same spot twice because they were testing for a weakspot.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 22, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> That's not the plan....at all. They wanted scaled down (probably raptor sized) I.Rexes that they could train for black ops shit and scouting places that drones can't



Ah, thanks for the explanation.

Still a highly dubious plan. They're better off genetically modifying domesticated animals such as dogs, rather than starting off with wild ones. Their entire approach is stupid.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 22, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Sure if you believe cuttlefish can remember where a tracker was placed on them since birth, fake escaping the cage to force people to open it, systematically organising plus moving around the raptors to hunt prey and described as "contemplating it's existence".
> 
> It's way too intelligent to come from raptor, rex, cuttlefish or treefrog DNA only.




When you think of it, many of Indy's action might have been just regular animal behavior that the humans anthropomorphized. For example those claw marks might have been a result of a genuine escape attempt. And even though it has thermo vision, it has no way of knowing others don't. So if it wanted to hide itself from the humans, it's only logical it would lower its body heat to the point it can't see itself, assuming that now others can't see it either. And the tracker could have irritated it so it clawed it out... Though in /// the raptors set a tracker for the humans, at least it was more plausible they would know humans would be drawn by the sounds of their wounded "pack member". 

Not saying it is so, just theorizing.



PureWIN said:


> Ah, thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Still a highly dubious plan. They're better off genetically modifying domesticated animals such as dogs, rather than starting off with wild ones. Their entire approach is stupid.




Wouldn't be surprised if this was where the story went from here. They might even try to modify human genome to include these traits.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

> Universal Pictures today announced that Jurassic World will cross $1 billion at the worldwide box office today after 13 days – faster than any film in history.
> 
> With Sunday’s reported actuals, Jurassic World has also secured the highest-grossing second week at the North American box office with $106.6 million. This brings the domestic cume to $402.8, which is also the fastest any film has reached $400 million at the domestic box office – after only 10 days. In addition, Jurassic World crossed $500 million internationally on Saturday, marking the quickest climb to that milestone – in only 11 days.
> 
> Jurassic World will be Universal’s second film to achieve $1 billion this year following the April release of Furious 7. With current global grosses of $987.2 million, Jurassic World has earned $584.4 million overseas in 13 days and $402.8 million in North America after 11 days and will cross $1 billion with today’s business.



Indominus Rekt


----------



## James Bond (Jun 22, 2015)

That's insane amount of money... gonna be interesting to see how much Star Wars beat it by.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

James Bond said:


> That's insane amount of money... gonna be interesting to see how much Star Wars beat it by.



Will be a bigger accomplishment if they can do it. Winter films typically don't perform as well due to the time of year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2015)

It's the Raptors man.

That's why Rukia is so rich, all he needs to do is cameo in a JP movie every 5-8 years and he got it made.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Will be a bigger accomplishment if they can do it. Winter films typically don't perform as well due to the time of year.



I find that odd like surely the cinema seems more appealing when it's cold out rather than when it is a nice sunny day...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

History shows that that's not the case.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

James Bond said:


> I find that odd like surely the cinema seems more appealing when it's cold out rather than when it is a nice sunny day...



more like, if it's cold out then you'd stay indoors and not go outside in the first place, so going to the cinema wouldn't even factor in, whereas if it was a nice sunny day you'd be out and about, and so might choose to duck into the cinema


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 23, 2015)

Watched it last Sunday, very enjoyable. 

Indominus was nasty and wild.

His death though was very unexpected in a way, but at the same time _very_ cool.

Would watch it a second time again if I could.


----------



## lacey (Jun 23, 2015)

Honestly, I'm happy it's doing so well, and I'm happy it managed to outdo Inside Out. Been tired of Pixar for the longest time, so it's nice to see that it couldn't take the competition this time.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Inside Out shits on this movie tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2015)

I kindly disagree Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Since you said that, I'm assuming you've actually seen Inside Out?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes, and while I agree as an original film Inside Out was pretty good but it didn't have that Pixar magic that gives it the "wow" factor that the Incredibles had. 
I view Inside out as a single viewing type of movie while JW has multiple viewings.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

lol even the weakest Pixar movies (sans Cars 2) are better than Jurassic World

as someone who's seen both movies twice, Inside Out was still enjoyable--Jurassic World was boring


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2015)

Jurassic world is definitely a multiple viewings film. People have debated its short running time and fast pacing that leaves little time for character development. While it's true, in retrospect it helps to make it rewatchable, which in turn might have helped its monster box office.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol even the weakest Pixar movies (sans Cars 2) are better than Jurassic World
> 
> as someone who's seen both movies twice, Inside Out was still enjoyable--Jurassic World was boring





I'll end the conversation right here, because you're clearly bias and becoming very arrogant. No need to let a century worth of anger and ignorance guide your judgement.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2015)

What's that smell? Oh, it's a hipster. Eww, they smell like bullshit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

The way you throw around the word "hipster", I can't help but assume you're not very bright.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2015)

Kept forgetting to bring this up but they cut out the part where Claire masks her scent in dino dooky  Also, either they scrapped it or they cut it out too but that supposed scene where Claire was in a dino's mouth (and Bryce stuck in the animatronic's mouth).


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2015)

@ Inferno 

I'm glad they cut that scene.....




Oh, and lol @ the people crying that the movie is racist because the pet name for Pachycephalosaurus is Pachy. What a time we're living in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

It's official; dinosaurs are still a thing. I can't wait to see Hollywood over saturate the market with them!


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2015)

Let's hope they won't rush the sequel just to get it in the theaters asap. Though they seem to have an idea of the plot and at least some of the actors. Now if Trevorrow agrees to stay after all things get a lot easier.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 24, 2015)

Would be cool if Matt Reeves directed the sequel. He worked with the married screenwriters on Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, finally watched it and found it very enjoyable, there was a lot of nostalgia feelings, Chris Pratt very hot and an alfa male, I just didn't like the final scenes which had lots of fanservice and incosistencies. A 7.5/10 for sure.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Inside Out shits on this movie tho



lol no.  JW is raping IO in the BO.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

I ketp hoping the Spinosaurus would show up but he didn't.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2015)

Mider T said:


> lol no.  JW is raping IO in the BO.


as if that remotely matters, you troll


----------



## lacey (Jun 24, 2015)

I should have mentioned this ages ago, but I was just thinking about it and...

Shout out to the guy who, when the flying dinosaurs attacked, made it his mission to snatch an extra martini before booking it. I only just barely caught him when I was watching it in the drive through and I had to stifle my laughter.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 24, 2015)

That was Jimmy Buffett, and from what I read, playing as himself.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I ketp hoping the Spinosaurus would show up but he didn't.




In a way she did...



Stunna said:


> as if that remotely matters, you troll





Too late for that, you already prematurely gloated about IO knocking JW off the numer 1 position.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 25, 2015)

Amanda said:


> In a way she did...



When?!


----------



## Amanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> When?!




Well, her skeleton was there....


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Too late for that, you already prematurely gloated about IO knocking JW off the numer 1 position.


I was talking about quality; I could give a damn about the box office


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2015)

I hope no one seriously expected Inside Out to dethrone JW in box office hits.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 25, 2015)

^The hipster above you did  thought tbh, I briefly thought so too. But thankfully I was wrong 

Still bummed a Spino didn't get killed, but I guess Rexy bursting through a Spino skeleton is good enough.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

yo Einstein, wanna quote where I said anything about the box office

I mean, shiiiiet, I literally just explained that I was talking about quality and not financial success--that shouldn't have even been necessary

and you're still on this hipster shit, huh. I guess you really are totally dense


----------



## Amanda (Jun 25, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^The hipster above you did  thought tbh, I briefly thought so too. But thankfully I was wrong
> 
> Still bummed a Spino didn't get killed, but I guess Rexy bursting through a Spino skeleton is good enough.




Interestingly,  in JP /// Grant said Spinosaurus wasn't on any of InGen's species lists. He then wondered what else they made in secrecy. Add to this that the JP spino is outrageously inaccurate even for a SP dino,  and it's easy to theorize that Wu was up to something shady already back then. Which in turn makes it easy to involve its cameo into the sequel, if they so wish.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 25, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^The hipster above you did  thought tbh, I briefly thought so too. But thankfully I was wrong
> 
> Still bummed a Spino didn't get killed, but I guess Rexy bursting through a Spino skeleton is good enough.



Spino is king Rex is pleb


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 25, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Interestingly,  in JP /// Grant said Spinosaurus wasn't on any of InGen's species lists. He then wondered what else they made in secrecy. Add to this that the JP spino is outrageously inaccurate even for a SP dino,  and it's easy to theorize that Wu was up to something shady already back then. Which in turn makes it easy to involve its cameo into the sequel, if they so wish.



Yeah, I remember. I guess in the previous scripts since after that movie had Wu doing shady shit


----------



## Amanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Spino is king Rex is pleb




Raptors all the way, buddy. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah, I remember. I guess in the previous scripts since after that movie had Wu doing shady shit




It has been revealed that Wu was/is working on at least bringing back Ice Age mammals. We could get a lot of different critters in the future. Also different versions of the dinos we have already seen - one of the hints Trevorrow has given is that inGen will lose its monopoly on de-extinction.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 25, 2015)

I seen this movie a couple times still enjoyable. So far this year I think this one and furious 7 have been the movies I enjoyed the most this year


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, in terms of movies I enjoyed this ranks second after Fury Road. So Fury Road is Spino and JW is Rex.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 25, 2015)

I too was baffled at Stunna's claim that Inside Out would make everyone forget Jurassic World. 
I guess it's his inner Disney voice that got the best of him.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2015)

Never said that.


----------



## lacey (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Spino is king Rex is pleb






The queen would like a word with you.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone that knows me, knows that I fucking love Jurassic Park more than anything and any other movie.

But this is seriously one of the worst movies that I have ever payed to see on the theater.
I knew it was gonna be bad but not this bad.

Also that shit framing, and the plot basically happens because people is stupid. Which IMO! is the worst kind of story structure.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Khp43mytBuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Also that shit framing, and the plot basically happens because people is stupid. Which IMO! is the worst kind of story structure.


It was pretty annoying how everyone who wasn't Chris Pratt was a dipshit and that he knew everything, wasn't it.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Not JW but close enough

[YOUTUBE]oE4J2WFzPeI[/YOUTUBE]

Blue's rebellious teenage phase.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 26, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Anyone that knows me, knows that I fucking love Jurassic Park more than anything and any other movie.
> 
> But this is seriously one of the worst movies that I have ever payed to see on the theater.
> I knew it was gonna be bad but not this bad.
> ...



All that shit happened in the first one, too.

Funny how things are never quite as good as we remember.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> All that shit happened in the first one, too.
> 
> Funny how things are never quite as good as we remember.




Yeah, rewatching or rereading your childhood favorites can be a cruel experience...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 26, 2015)

I laugh when people complain about stupid people or plot holes in JP sequels then pretending JP 1 did not have plot holes(how the Raptors somehow jumped high enough and were able to chew through steel bars to escape their cage) or stupid people(besides Grant, Malcolm and that one hunter the rest were stupid even Elle got out of the car once to see a Stegosaur). Being fair Lost World and JP 3 arguably had worse(hello Sarah/Nick and those parents from JP3) but Jurassic World is no worse than JP 1 outside nostalgia. We atleast don't have a 14 year old beating a Raptor with gymnastics for example, nor do we have T-Rex being a teleporting ninja that comes out of nowhere despite camera showing it not present 10 seconds prior amongst others(I was scared JW would do that with Rex considering it appeared to be the same building and the Raptors cornering the humans felt exactly the same as in JP 1 before Rex does it's appearance).

Jurassic World is a fun monster flick, a sequel hook for weaponised dinos left. The characters not too grating and here the big dino escaping made sense due to it's capabilities.



Amanda said:


> Yeah, rewatching or rereading your childhood favorites can be a cruel experience...



So true


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

So apparently this is a thing now with zoo keepers. I approve.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

^ this one is actually a bit impressive, I wouldn't want to enter the enclosure of a pack of dholes


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok I really should have seen this coming. Fanart of the dinos as humans:

Raptor Squad


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

^^Why are they all females?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Because all the Dinos are females


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 26, 2015)

Jubey said:


> The queen would like a word with you.



Let her come


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> ^^Why are they all females?




Because they are all females... and because _reasons_.












Sorry but these are kinda... distracting me...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2015)

this thread sure took a turn for the weab


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 26, 2015)

I did ship Blue x Owen. 


They look cute together


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm afraid to go to the Archive Of Our Own now....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2015)

Blue x Pratt OTP !


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm...kinda turned on by these.


----------



## lacey (Jun 26, 2015)

Amanda said:


> [YOUTUBE]Khp43mytBuc[/YOUTUBE]


Dammit, I was hoping it hadn't been taken down yet so I could save it.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Blue x Pratt OTP !




I do not ship it 

I do not ship it

I do no

fuck

Why do I always lose these battles?




Jubey said:


> Dammit, I was hoping it hadn't been taken down yet so I could save it.




Shorter and not as good quality, but still up:

[YOUTUBE]LJVSJ9nnPy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 26, 2015)

Sea Scorpion said:


> All that shit happened in the first one, too.


It wasnt because of stupidity but because of greed and vengance.



Stunna said:


> It was pretty annoying how everyone who wasn't Chris Pratt was a dipshit and that he knew everything, wasn't it.


Everyone just had very extense exposicion scenes where they endlesley blabled about stupid and boring things that no one cared.
The blonde bitch that no one cared about from the control center should had died instead of the girl that got a brutal sharknado/south park kind of dead.

This movie cant be considered a Jurassic Park movie because it broke a shit ton of rules and also had a shit ton of forced stuff.
For example, what the fuck was the porpuse of the "restricted area"?

At least Jurassic Park 3 had better fucking cinematography and framing. This movie has no salvage qualities whatsoever except being a mindless monster flick. But a Jurassic Park flick is supposed to be something more and not just that kinda crap. Yes the previous where not perfect, but they had heart, where subtle and had substance. This one is a mindless automaton.

Then again the Pteranodons being fucking maniacs and throwing themselves into the water, this shit is anything but scientifically accurate.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Then again the Pteranodons being fucking maniacs and throwing themselves into the water, this shit is anything but scientifically accurate.




Funny, I've seen plenty of Ptero enthusiasts praise that part in particular - them being shown as the fishers they were. Though I wonder if they could have literally dived and then took off from the water like modern birds can.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 26, 2015)

Does anybody have the gif of Blue running towards the Indominus Rex and Tyrannosaurus Rex?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2015)

Suigetsu man, save for the new Godzilla movie, you think everything is shit. Don't look too hard into these things


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Suigetsu man, save for the new Godzilla movie, you think everything is shit. Don't look too hard into these things



I dont think everything is shit, but when I see shit I call it out.
This one in particular doesnt have a single salvagable thing.

The Pterosaurs where obssesed on going for humans, going straight to the visitors center rather than anywhere else. Pterosaur enthusiasts should also know that due to the size and volume of them, taking off from the water was not a very plausible idea.

Still Zara's dead was utterly overdone, stupid and southpark/sharknado level of ridiculous. The guy that made the movie has no sense of what is subtle and whats not. FACT.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 27, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Does anybody have the gif of Blue running towards the Indominus Rex and Tyrannosaurus Rex?




Sorry, no. I have this though:







Suigetsu said:


> This one in particular doesnt have a single salvagable thing.




Sorry to hear you felt this way, but I surely enjoyed it helluva lot for a movie that "doesn't have a single salvagable thing". I found it a very well done Spielbergian sci-fi adventure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2015)

Rexy


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Sorry to hear you felt this way, but I surely enjoyed it helluva lot for a movie that "doesn't have a single salvagable thing". I found it a very well done Spielbergian sci-fi adventure.



Spilbergian movies are always a shallow attempt to imitate spielberg. A shadow of the real deal and shadows have no heart nor presence. You can see them but you cannot feel them nor touch them and they are not really there.

I dont feel like calling this thing cant be called a movie really, it felt like a videogame with over the top action and annoying characters that nobody cared. Yes the Dinosaurs where the thing that mattered here, they where cool - altought I feel like they didnt really behave like proper animals like in the first two movies -  but that aint excuse for having minutes of stupid dialogue.
And the story was basically about a bunch of people wanting to get boyfriend/girlfriends. What the fuck?!

I know people hate the gymnastics scene from The Lost World, but at least Kelly was sympathetic and had prescence. These kids and people where projections and frustrations from the director due to his lack of hooking up with girls when he was a kid.

However if you enjoyed then that is what counts, you got your moneys worth and I am not here to tell people what they can enjoy or what they shouldnt. However that doesnt take the fact that this was an awful piece of fiction. It cant be called a movie because it is just a shadow, and shadows are nothing, just a zone with lack of light.


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Shorter and not as good quality, but still up:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LJVSJ9nnPy0[/YOUTUBE]


Many thanks.
I'm already impatient for the Blu Ray release.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 27, 2015)

@ Sui

As the sequel is inevitable, what would you want to see in it, especially in comparison to this?




Jubey said:


> Many thanks.
> I'm already impatient for the Blu Ray release.




Notice how during the first part of the Rex fight Indominus claws T.rex's eyes, something she can't help or pay back as her own arms are so short? Later when Blue joins the fray she at one point stands on Indy's face,  clawing her eyes and preventing her from seeing T.rex's attack. I thought that was a cool detail.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I won't forget the look on the face of the Indominus Rex any time soon.
> 
> She was about to kill the T-Rex.  It would have been an easy win.  That's when things went wrong.  A piercing screech echoed through the theatre.  The audience was as stunned as the poor Indominus.  One of the raptors was still alive.  And that raptor was taking no fucking prisoners.  It had no fucks left to give.  It ran right at the Indominus.  The Indominus would have willing gone back to it's paddock at this point.  Predictably.  The new dino got fucked up in brutal fashion.



I really like this post.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2015)

^Nice find of that shot.

I also liked the shot where the Indominus roared in the same place, I believe, as the T-Rex did in the first movie as the Jurassic Park logo brand fell from where it was hanging.


----------



## lacey (Jun 29, 2015)

tfw ur screwing around and socializing on the job


----------



## Amanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I also liked the shot where the Indominus roared in the same place, I believe, as the T-Rex did in the first movie as the Jurassic Park logo brand fell from where it was hanging.




She crushed the T.rex skull under her front limb, too. 



Has this been posted? Now this has been posted:

[YOUTUBE]zU42fVeXWmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 29, 2015)

We'll sadly get more hybrid dinos or new variations of dinos like humanoid dinos or even cyborg dinos as weaponised creatures. I'd prefer an underwater JP with prehistoric reptiles and creatures, Mosasaur looked more scary than I-Rex. Hell some sharks make Great White seem like a goldfish back in the day.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We'll sadly get more hybrid dinos or new variations of dinos like humanoid dinos or even cyborg dinos as weaponised creatures. I'd prefer an underwater JP with prehistoric reptiles and creatures, Mosasaur looked more scary than I-Rex. Hell some sharks make Great White seem like a goldfish back in the day.



I have hope!


----------



## Amanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We'll sadly get more hybrid dinos or new variations of dinos like humanoid dinos or even cyborg dinos as weaponised creatures. I'd prefer an underwater JP with prehistoric reptiles and creatures, Mosasaur looked more scary than I-Rex. Hell some sharks make Great White seem like a goldfish back in the day.





It's not sad to me. As long as there's real, well, JP terms of real dinosaurs as well.

Trevorrow has said the future of the franchise might well be about the relationship between humans and the dinosaurs as animals. The ability to clone dinosaurs might become more commonplace, no longer restricted to InGen. In a way the world becomes Jurassic. 

I like that idea. The dinosaurs spreading outside this one theme park and integrating into the (human) world.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a more interesting concept, hope they go with that.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 29, 2015)

In a way or another they have to leave the confinements of the park. There's only so and so many tales you can tell there without it being repetitive. And I think most would like to see the story go mainland.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2015)

The truth is Dinosaurs like super heroes will never go stale


----------



## Amanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, but the story format will go. Imo it would be waste to stunt this franchise into eternally retelling the same plot, as if locked in a Groundhog Day. There's potential for more, so let's be ambitious.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

Amanda said:


> @ Sui
> 
> As the sequel is inevitable, what would you want to see in it, especially in comparison to this?



Actual characters that I can care about and that have an actual personality. Current ones where one dimensional stickers.

No annoying and long exposition stuff. Better looking special effecks, no southpark/sharknado quality deads. Good music and good framing.

TBH I have never felt so much apathy towards a sequel, specially about a franchise that I love to dead, by my very soul.

I just see this movie as wasted potential to have been something amazing and thrilling. People liked it because it has dinosaurs and has jurassic park but that's just it. I dont even know what was the point of the restricted area, they didnt do anything with it.

Yes it did a gazillion dollars like I suspected it did because it is a "pre-sold" in Hollywood terms. Everyone loves Dinosaurs, even more than super heroes and any other stuff. Because they are fucking cool and amazing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 30, 2015)

^If this movie was only successful because dinosaurs, why didn't the same happen for JP3? I actually liked JP3 more than JP4, so you'll get no argument from me. But it wasn't nearly as successful. 



> Actual characters that I can care about and that have an actual personality. Current ones where one dimensional stickers.



I don't follow on that one. There's nothing to the guys in JP1. Right? Their personalities could have been written on a sticker and slapped on their shirts. They even did the same unfairly grisly death to a stock 'unlikable' character even though that character didn't really do anything wrong (the lawyer). It was, like, _This guy is balding, wears shorts with a suit and is a lawyer. Kill him horribly._ Similarly, _This woman dresses upright, has no patience for kids and is British. Kill her horribly_.

Plenty of dumb kid antics. Plenty of dumb decisions. A severed arm somehow drops on elly, as if an animal would cleanly sever an arm, as if an arm was just waiting in the dark, somehow floating in the air, to drop down on her shoulder. Alan decides to rip a branch off a tree to feed a giant thousand ton monster, and even encourages one of the kids to do the same, as if they couldn't have all been knocked out of that tree (and how high up are they in that scene anyway, and how did they get up there). There's also a bad dramatic scene between elly and hammond near the end of the movie where the movie forgets that none of these characters are characters.

I never noticed any of that stuff before because I saw it when I was a kid. I bet the kids that see JP4 love it too, and then when they grow up they will complain about how the new JP doesn't have the heart and magic of Jurassic World. I mean, it is the most bonkers entry in the series and it has the least impressive effects work. But character work and goofy setups aren't something unique to it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> ^If this movie was only successful because dinosaurs, why didn't the same happen for JP3? I actually liked JP3 more than JP4, so you'll get no argument from me. But it wasn't nearly as successful.



Because of Nostalgia faggs dear, all the people that grew up in the 90's are now grown ups with jobs. And we hadnt had a Jurassic Park film in over 14 years. Besides when 3rd one came out, the memory of The Lost World was still fresh and not many people liked it. On top of that Jurassic Park 3 was basically a kick on the groin after a punch on the balls. That's why there was no way in hell it would had been succesful.




reiatsuflow said:


> I don't follow on that one. There's nothing to the guys in JP1. Right? Their personalities could have been written on a sticker and slapped on their shirts.


You are wrong in there. Each character could be recognized even by a fool because of their shirt color, then each one has a character trait and an actual arc.
For example: Ian Malcolm; Clown, speaks gibberish, seductor and gives speeches about nature, also has a good heart "risked his life to save the kids and Alan"

Now please describe me the personality of at least one character from Jurassic World. Jurassic Park may not have had the most complex characters in the history of cinema but you could see them as actual people and not as stickers or prototypes.



reiatsuflow said:


> They even did the same unfairly grisly death to a stock 'unlikable' character even though that character didn't really do anything wrong (the lawyer). It was, like, _This guy is balding, wears shorts with a suit and is a lawyer. Kill him horribly._ Similarly, _This woman dresses upright, has no patience for kids and is British. Kill her horribly_.


The blood sucking Lawyer? Are you kidding me? The guy had no sense of humility, and is a staple of corporate and suit greed. The man abandoned the kids at the mercy of a god damn tyranosaurus rex and went like a coward to hide on the bathroom. 

Meanwhile in Jurassic World, Zara gets a pornographic violent excessive dead that was completely out of taste. What did she do to deserve that? The kids where going to get in trouble either way since the gyrosphere was only for two people.



> Plenty of dumb kid antics. Plenty of dumb decisions. A severed arm somehow drops on elly, as if an animal would cleanly sever an arm, as if an arm was just waiting in the dark, somehow floating in the air, to drop down on her shoulder. Alan decides to rip a branch off a tree to feed a giant thousand ton monster, and even encourages one of the kids to do the same, as if they couldn't have all been knocked out of that tree (and how high up are they in that scene anyway, and how did they get up there). There's also a bad dramatic scene between elly and hammond near the end of the movie where the movie forgets that none of these characters are characters.



Now you are just Nip Ticking here as expected. The course of Jurassic Park story took place because of human greed, spite and selfishness. Also lack of humility and respect for nature. If hell hadnt gone loose in jP then at least we would still have a movie.

Meanwhile in Jurassic World, the movie happens because of human stupidity. Claire decides to call her people to track the Hybrid while she is in the car - and chris prat is inside the enclosure- instead of doing it on the spot. If she had done that then we would have had no movie at all.

On Jurassic Park, each of those scenes meant something and left something, you dont have to be a genious to figure it out. It's just that people have grown used to movies that where basically digested for them, so when something that actually requires you to chew and taste something, people either go bonkers for not getting it or get amazed.

We dont know what the Raptor did with Samuel L. Jackson's arm let alone body. 


> I never noticed any of that stuff before because I saw it when I was a kid. I bet the kids that see JP4 love it too, and then when they grow up they will complain about how the new JP doesn't have the heart and magic of Jurassic World. I mean, it is the most bonkers entry in the series and it has the least impressive effects work. But character work and goofy setups aren't something unique to it.



It's funny cause when I was a kid I did, And english wasnt even my first language.

Jurassic World does not have heart nor soul to begin with, the whole movie its completely out of tone. With annoying and long exposition dialogues etc. Death's that look like they came out of South Park and stupid and annoying human beings.
 Like I said, the main reason of why this movie is being succesful its because it's a -pre-sold- kind of movie. Meaning, it sells just because of it's name.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 1, 2015)

The only reason that movie made such a jackpot was because it's the type of movie that can only be seen on theater. I don't think its dvd release will have the same success.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 1, 2015)

I come back after how many pages and people still bitching about assistants death.

:letgo


----------



## Venom Snake (Jul 1, 2015)

Only because it was a woman, if it were a guy nobody would give a shit. Men are the expendable gender after all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Not true at all I made it clear the fat supervisor death was too brutal


----------



## Amanda (Jul 1, 2015)

Mѳẹbius said:


> The only reason that movie made such a jackpot was because it's the type of movie that can only be seen on theater. I don't think its dvd release will have the same success.




"I dont really care about this movie that much, but I can't buy it on DVD, so I just have to watch it in the theater!"

Or then sometimes other people just like what you don't like and there's no big mystery behind it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 1, 2015)

They got the size of that Mosasaurus wrong I think.
It isn't supposed to be that big.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 1, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> They got the size of that Mosasaurus wrong I think.
> It isn't supposed to be that big.




Yes and no. It's too big, but not by accident.  InGen intentionally modified the animals to be "cooler".


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Venom Snake said:


> Only because it was a woman, if it were a guy nobody would give a shit. Men are the expendable gender after all.


Wrong, if the death was unwarranted nor the character had commited a sin then there was no point in doing it. That shit seemed like something out of a slasher film where the death's of innocents are glorified to the extent to be almost pornographic. Such was this case, a clear example of Colin Trevorrow's lack of cinematic language and tone knowledge. This guy it's a fucking noob, and the luckiest one ever.

Male or Female, the death was completely out of taste.




Grimmjowsensei said:


> They got the size of that Mosasaurus wrong I think.
> It isn't supposed to be that big.





Amanda said:


> Yes and no. It's too big, but not by accident.  InGen intentionally modified the animals to be "cooler".



They made it bigger than a Blue Whale! while supposedl they where just bigger than an Orca whale.
Heck, not even the Kronosaurus and the Liopleurodon where that big, and they where the biggest sea reptiles ever to grace this planet.

So the movie has reached a billion already? Man if I had directed this trash, I would had gotten over Avatar.
I just cant believe how this guy wasted so much potential and oportunity, he had the chance to have the audience by the balls with music and cinematography yet his lack of imagination, creativity and knowledge prevented it from doing it.
The only thing the music did was to emulate the classic tones of the original john williams score, the guy didnt even use drums or bongo's. He clearly needs to listen to more soundtracks. Like me, I am a soundtrack geek.

Also the excuse for the indominus size was super dumb:
Wu: You asked for something bigger.
Masrani wierd meme sir: Well duh, how about a fucking carcharodontosaurus or a giganotosaurus or a fucking spinosaurus?
Then Wu should had answer:
We dont have enough dna of those animals at all, do you know how hard it is to get a proper sample from south america and or africa?
I dont know, I shouldnt even stress myself, I give my best without the need of a dime, yet hack's like trevorrow get paid millions to do mediocrity.

It's a presold title, the money it's guaranteed as long as it doesnt look abyssmal like termi genesys.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 1, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Yes and no. It's too big, but not by accident.  InGen intentionally modified the animals to be "cooler".



Its size is widely inconsistent, if we go by the great white feeding, the thing is fucking giant, but we clearly see its similar size to the i-rex towards the end.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 1, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Its size is widely inconsistent, if we go by the great white feeding, the thing is fucking giant, but we clearly see its similar size to the i-rex towards the end.




Oh that's true. The specific size of the dinos may vary according to the needs of the scene.

Though, what actually bothered me the most was that Indominus took an Ankylosaurus club right into her face and wasn't harmed in any way. I don't care how big and bad you are, you're still made of bones and flesh and that thing will smash your ugly hybrid mug into meatloaf.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 1, 2015)

I made a research yesterday and learned that Mosasaurs weren't that big. Like, there are other sea creatures bigger than them. They seem to be mostly about agility and biting power, rather than size. 
Megalodon was definitely bigger, so was Pliosaurus.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

The fence that held the mosasaur was too low above water from the looks of it was around 12 foot high, and wasn't even durable. 

Then it doesn't attack the glass at the bleachers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Its size is widely inconsistent, if we go by the great white feeding, the thing is fucking giant, but we clearly see its similar size to the i-rex towards the end.





The Mad King said:


> The fence that held the mosasaur was too low above water from the looks of it was around 12 foot high, and wasn't even durable.
> 
> Then it doesn't attack the glass at the bleachers.



Keeping a marine animal bigger than a blue whale in a lagoon.

And yes Amanda, an ankylosaurus club to the face means instant fractures and possible dead. I dont care how tough you are nor how flexible.
But then again, this movie doesnt even try, it just gets iself done like a pre-paid fast food product. which makes me very sad.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

The little ball the kids were in got hit by ankylosaurus tail as well and that just barely shattered


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I made a research yesterday and learned that Mosasaurs weren't that big. Like, there are other sea creatures bigger than them. They seem to be mostly about agility and biting power, rather than size.
> Megalodon was definitely bigger, so was Pliosaurus.



From the moment I saw that teaser of the Mosasaurus eating the white shark I knew that bitch was oversized.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 1, 2015)

Another thing that is oversized is T.rex's skull - it has been too large since JP1.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 1, 2015)

I am fine with making the dinasours a little bigger than they actually are. The bigger the scarier right ?

But Mosasaurus being that big and not being able to snap I-Rex's neck like a twig with a single bite(hell if you scale the biting power of an average mosasaurus to that size, it would probably generate enough power to snap its torso in half with 1 bite) seemed very innacurate.

Like others pointed out, that thing looked bigger than a blue whale. 
Compared to Megalodon's biting force, which was estimated to be around 10 to 20 tons, that thing should have been even stronger, going by the bulk of its size.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 1, 2015)

They always underestimate the bite force. They did it to T.rex first in JP3 and now here. Same goes for the Ankylosaurus tail club I already mentioned. It should have done signifigantly more damage,  in fact it should have taken Indy down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

A megalodon is bigger than a mosasaur.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> A megalodon is bigger than a mosasaur.



Do you know what bite force is and how is measured?
The instant the T-Rex bit the Indi in the neck, it should had been over. That thing's mouth was made to crush bone on a single bite, and that is a scientifically proven fact.

I mean, your typical Granma's parrot or Guacamaya can rip your finger if it fancied right? Now take that on the proportion of something as big as T-Rex. Now Tyrannosaurids are very different from Allosaurids and Carnosaurid's who's teeth and mouth's where build for ripping and slashing flesh like butter. They may look the same but a T-Rex has more relation to a modern chicken than to an Allusarid, except that both are theropods.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

I know what a bite force is and a megalodon bite force would be superior to JPW Mosa bite force still because the Mosa jaws were mean for griping which is why it had a second row of teeth further deeper in its mouth to prevent prey form escaping. While a megalodon jaws were meant to tear huge chunks of its prey off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2015)

Of course the T- Rex bite force is superior to the Irex. It was evolve to having all its strength in his skull and jaws. Also a Trex jaws is comparable to a hyena


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

People have to take into consideration that these dinosaurs are mutated versions of their originals. Not to mention we have a dinosaur that never existed and is a patchwork of DNA from other species such as the Indominous, therefore questioning whether the T-Rex was capable of finishing the Indi in just a bite or not basing it on real science seems a bit rushed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 2, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> People have to take into consideration that these dinosaurs are mutated versions of their originals. Not to mention we have a dinosaur that never existed and is a patchwork of DNA from other species such as the Indominous, therefore questioning whether the T-Rex was capable of finishing the Indi in just a bite or not basing it on real science seems a bit rushed.



I mean the Spino in JP 3 no sold a T rex bite to the neck(being fair young adult rex but it's still nonsensical). T rex in JP 1 no sold a raptor's bite to the neck with minor annoyance. Raptors are not velociraptors but Utahraptors(in and out universe answer is bigger raptors are better attractions) etc.

JP has never been scientifically accurate, syphoning dino DNA from mosquitos would mean having mosquito DNA too but that's ignored, plus these dinos are mutants due to frog DNA(which has atleast let them change their sex in JP 1). 

Even Wu nods to the dinos having feathers("they'd look different" as he says) if they were more realistic and how I-rex is not too different from other stuff in the park which are mutated too.


----------



## lacey (Jul 2, 2015)

frankly i just view the jurassic park series as entertaining movies and leave it at that

it's gonna hurt your health if you just diss it for not being scientifically accurate

And yes, the mosasaur was too big, and a regular mosasaurs' bite force would have decapitated a plesiosaur. On top of that, they had an extra set of teeth connected to the top of their mouths, so their mouths basically functioned like a conveyer belt that could slice anything. And if something was too big? It could unhinge it's jaws like a snake to accommodate. In short, Indy realistically would have been dead on the spot. But again, it's a Hollywood film. Kind of pointless to try and make it hold a candle to actual science.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah basically that, the movies try to give some explaination to handwave those but best not to think too much on scientific accuracy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 3, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yeah basically that, the movies try to give some explaination to handwave those but best not to think too much on scientific accuracy.



That is no excuse for a badly made movie.

Jurassic Park and the Lost world where really well fucking made and had some great writting. Yes i know TLW had some stupid shit and people doing stupid mistakes but at least it was really well fucking done, had awesome soundtrack and great actors.

JW had none of this things. Except Meme Pratt.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 3, 2015)

JW is doing better in its 4th week than Terminator in its 1st. Terminator,  why such fail?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2015)

> Jurassic Park
> B movie

It's like people just throw out terms without knowing what they mean.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2015)

> Yes i know TLW had some stupid shit and people doing stupid mistakes but at least it was really well fucking done



All I said was these movies are not scientifically accurate in the post you responded. Lost World used the same science failure as JP 1, both JP 1 and it's sequels are all horribly scientifically inaccurate. The in universe explaination is that the dinos are mutants and not pure dinos like the ones they were created/cloned from but basically rule of cool like most of these movies follow. 

If you want to see logic failure JP 1 had Raptors biting through steel fences after somehow jumping high enough to bite them off screen when power went down(fences you assume would be built based on knowing Raptor capabilities). The T Rex's big damn heroes moment against raptors has it practically teleporting into the building as it appears in a location the camera had just panned to 15 seconds prior, how else to explain a giant dino entering that building with no noise and from thin air?

Complaining about a genetically modified dino in I rex surviving a bite from T rex(the same I rex who crushed glass that could withstand .50 caliber shots and arguably a bazooka shot) pales compared to the above. The I rex unlike JP 3 Spino no selling rex bite or the two JP 1 examples of logic failure(Steel biting ninja raptors and teleporting ninja rex) has an excuse in universe to be bred for military purpose with them later developing a small scale mass produced version after testing it.

I was responding to this part of your post:


> The instant the T-Rex bit the Indi in the neck, it should had been over. That thing's mouth was made to crush bone on a single bite, and that is a scientifically proven fact



I apologise if I was'nt clear.


----------



## lacey (Jul 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> > Jurassic Park
> > B movie
> 
> It's like people just throw out terms without knowing what they mean.


To my credit, I went and looked it up. 


> A B movie is a low-budget commercial motion picture that is not an arthouse film. In its original usage, during the Golden Age of Hollywood, the term more precisely identified a film intended for distribution as the less-publicized, bottom half of a double feature.


I stand corrected, and I've edited my post. 

Thinking about The Lost World, I just...it feels really meh to me. Honestly, the people in that one were dumber than the people in Jurassic World. What _behavioural _paleontologist (or just any person with common sense in general) would attempt to save a baby T-rex, and then continue to wear the jacket that has its blood on it for the duration of the movie. She's practically screaming "please eat me." 

And the bit with the raptors was fucking terrible. Maybe it's because I watched the Honesty trailer for it and realized just how ridiculous it was.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2015)

Amanda said:


> JW is doing better in its 4th week than Terminator in its 1st. Terminator,  why such fail?


Cause Genysis looks awful in the trailers?



Tranquil Fury said:


> The T Rex's big damn heroes moment against raptors has it practically teleporting into the building as it appears in a location the camera had just panned to 15 seconds prior, how else to explain a giant dino entering that building with no noise and from thin air?


If you played the Jurassic Park game by tell tale you will see where she entered from.


In JP and TLW they used the information that they had at the time and was the most scientifically accurate in it's time, since they didnt know as much shit as we know today. 
In JW where they hired Hack Horner to "keep the film accurate" Which is ass cause the film is anything but scientifically accurate.




Jubey said:


> Thinking about The Lost World, I just...it feels really meh to me. Honestly, the people in that one were dumber than the people in Jurassic World. What _behavioural _paleontologist (or just any person with common sense in general) would attempt to save a baby T-rex, and then continue to wear the jacket that has its blood on it for the duration of the movie. She's practically screaming "please eat me."
> 
> And the bit with the raptors was fucking terrible. Maybe it's because I watched the Honesty trailer for it and realized just how ridiculous it was.



The plot in TLW movie it's very different from the book.

Anyways at least in TLW people where not stupid but negligent and foolish. Even if they hadnt commited mistakes you would still have a movie. "Yes the Raptor scene left a lot to wish for and the gymn scene remains one of the most cringeworthy moments in history of cinema"
Yeah Sarah realized that she had fucked up when she saw her vest being caressed by the wind while it was accompanied by the foot steps.

JW on the other side, depends completely on the stupidity of the characters to actually happen. It also has worse actors and characters without any charisma nor catchy dialogue. Also the death scenes are completely out of tone with the movie, it really doesnt know what it wants to be. It just is just a bad movie.

This is one of my favorite and most badass moments from TLW. I cant think of a proper badass moment in JW with good framing. And the framing of this shot as simple and easy as fuck.
[YOUTUBE]wViNX3kZ8Mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2015)

Just got home after seeing this and all i can say is its a sleep inducing, waste of time, sigh worthy cash trap 

Its so bad, i feel like banging my head to the wall because me and my wife could have just marathoned GoT's season 5 instead of watching this. 

Indominus is like Super Cena who no sells everything, but in the end he powerbombed himself into the depths


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2015)

> Its so bad, i feel like banging my head to the wall because me and my wife could have just marathoned GoT's season 5 instead of watching this.



that would actually have been like banging your head against the wall, though


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2015)

Atleast GoT is better than this.

Jurassic World is one of the most disappointing movies this year. Its Age of Ultron level to say the least.

Hopefully, Ant Man, Mission Impossible and Attack on Titan wont dissappoint.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2015)

The amount of energy and hate spent towards this movie is still so unreasonable to me. But whatever, each one to their own.

I guess this is gonna make people hate it even more:



> *BOX OFFICE: JURASSIC WORLD Takes 5th Highest Grosser Spot From AVENGERS 2*
> 
> Can anything put a halt to Jurassic World's box office dominance? Star Wars: The Force Awakens has the best chance in December, but until we return to the galaxy far, far away Universal's dinos will likely continue to chew up the competition. The Colin Trevorrow directed sequel raked in another $42M in 66 territories over the weekend for an international total of $826.9M, surpassing Avengers: Age Of Ultron as the fifth highest grosser ever with $1.385B.
> 
> Critics were not overly fond of Paramount's Terminator Genisys, but it's not doing too badly at the BO... at least, internationally. The Arnold Schwarzenegger-starrer took in an estimated $85.5M overseas, giving it a global total of around $130M. To find out how animated adventures Inside Out and Minions are doing, click the link below.




I was expecting this to happen in some capacity. Because now Marvel Studios can release another congratulation artwork with the new team from AoU and have Pietro say his punch-line phrase from the movie.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2015)

Imo any "badness" of JW is in shallowness and some illogical movie moments. That's it. It's far from being some radioactive, carcinogenic abomination a la Batman & Robin - indeed it's quite fun and entertaining. But people have incredible amounts of vile hatred in them if they wish to find it in their little hearts. 

Oh, and congrats for beating AOU!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2015)

Ultron 


Furious 7 and JW raping this year though


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Furious 7 and JW raping this year though





It's gonna be a triple job, come December. 

Anyone who's anything these days is indeed a sequel or a reboot...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2015)

> Jurassic World is one of the most disappointing movies this year. Its Age of Ultron level to say the least.



Both are generic dumb popcorn flicks, no one expects more than a fun time. I'm not sure what was expected of Jurassic Park, the franchise has horrible writing and relies more on the actors plus dinos to carry it. It's a good monster chase flick, has some funny moments and WOW moments.

Jurassic World is a fun movie, that was what it set out to do like Jurassic Park before it. Not sure why people expected more.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2015)

I know right, it achieved what it set out to do. It won't win any Oscars, but I had fun watching dinos fight dinos.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 5, 2015)

age of ultron was better than a "generic dumb popcorn flick"

it was pretty good 

haters stay   mad


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 5, 2015)

both AoU and JW (and F7) were great fun blockbusters and all around good movies





so was Mad Max but that one also had a special kind of soul  and unique craziness


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 5, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The amount of energy and hate spent towards this movie is still so unreasonable to me. But whatever, each one to their own.



Well it is what it is. A series like Jurassic Park is expected to be of quality, not this terrible mediocrity. However people are so used to mediocrity in cinema that they think it's awesome just because the dinosaurs and "muh nostalgia" which was handledly terrible.

The guy didnt even exploit all the possible stuff and emotional buttons that he had at his disposal. He cant and doesnt know how to. The it's his second movie it's no excuse, James Cameron's first feature and first actual movie was the Terminator, had a lot less budget and look how awesome it turned out.

A hack is a hack, wether you enjoyed it or not.



			
				Tranquil Fury said:
			
		

> Both are generic dumb popcorn flicks, no one expects more than a fun time. I'm not sure what was expected of Jurassic Park, the franchise has horrible writing and relies more on the actors plus dinos to carry it. It's a good monster chase flick, has some funny moments and WOW moments.


What WOW moments did Jurassic world had? because I cant remember none, nor getting goosebumps on my skin. It is just your generic sci-fi monster flick, but the problem is that this IS Jurassic Park. And Jurassic Park means quality, not this newb garbage.



> Jurassic World is a fun movie, that was what it set out to do like Jurassic Park before it. Not sure why people expected more.



Umm because it's jurassic park? The whole JW movie was completely out of tone with the rest of the franchise, had awful loads of annoying exposition and non charismatic characters. People going "OMG Ty Ty trevorrow for JW" are silly people that just wanted to see dinosaurs on screen, just wanted to pass the time or have nostalgia hype at full motor.

Hate it or love it, The Lost world had plenty of those, the story may take silly turns but at least it has a premise and is properly executed and well done. I am gonna have to disagree with you but the first two jurassic park films had great writting for characters and what they said. Did it had some silly stuff? Well yeah, the problem with TLW was that it was an original work inspired on a book rather than an adaptation like the previous one.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Both are generic dumb popcorn flicks, no one expects more than a fun time. I'm not sure what was expected of Jurassic Park, the franchise has horrible writing and relies more on the actors plus dinos to carry it. It's a good monster chase flick, has some funny moments and WOW moments.
> 
> Jurassic World is a fun movie, that was what it set out to do like Jurassic Park before it. Not sure why people expected more.



This man knows what's up



Lucaniel said:


> age of ultron was better than a "generic dumb popcorn flick"
> 
> it was pretty good
> 
> haters stay   mad



You stay mad cause of your shitty taste and retardation


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2015)

Mosasaurus was the only wow moment this movie had. Everything was shit lol. The cast was weak as well.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 6, 2015)

For me the dinosaur stuff was pretty cool and intense at times but the majority of the human stuff was either poorly acted or the dialogue was cheesy to me. It was fun enough to pass the time but I wouldn't revisit it because it isn't exciting enough for a 2 hour movie without having most of the actors carrying the weight when the dinosaurs aren't. 

I give it around a 3/5.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2015)

Jurassic World passed Age of Ultron on highest grossing films of all time.

JW is now the 5th, just under Avengers 1 & FF7.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2015)

> Jurassic World passed Age of Ultron on highest grossing films of all time.



WHY

i'm gonna sue the world

how are dinosaurs cooler than the avengers fighting ultron


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

dinosaurs


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2015)

thor vs. 50 dinosaurs

thor wins 

fuck u jurassic world


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry but the I Rex was more of a threat than Ultron. At least the I Rex actually managed to Kill a few people.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> WHY
> 
> i'm gonna sue the world
> 
> how are dinosaurs cooler than the avengers fighting ultron





Lucaniel said:


> thor vs. 50 dinosaurs
> 
> thor wins
> 
> fuck u jurassic world




No more disguises

Not even transparent

The true motivations of the haters lay bare


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2015)

The only confirmed kill Ultron has is Quicksilver and even the. Pietro sacrificed himself


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2015)

Amanda said:


> No more disguises
> 
> Not even transparent
> 
> The true motivations of the haters lay bare



i'm not a hater tho
you can check the thread
ain't actually said a word against the movie
wouldn't do that w/o seeing it


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> WHY
> 
> i'm gonna sue the world
> 
> how are dinosaurs cooler than the avengers fighting ultron



Because Dinosaurs will always be more fun and lovable than guys in tight suits punching things.

TBH I didnt like super heroes when I was a kid, but dinosaurs on the other hand? I wanted to be a T-Rex when I grew up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 6, 2015)

Did you wanted to be a banana when you were a kid?


----------



## Amanda (Jul 6, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Because Dinosaurs will always be more fun and lovable than guys in tight suits punching things.
> 
> TBH I didnt like super heroes when I was a kid, but dinosaurs on the other hand? I wanted to be a T-Rex when I grew up.




I played a raptor when I was a little girl. Others told me to stop or strangers would think I'm retarded. Pathetic reason! And yes, I dreamed that if I act like a dinosaur and think like a dinosaur long enough,  I will turn into one...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 6, 2015)

when I was a kid I used to walk around my room mimicking a T-Rexes posture 


tho tbh I liked Superheroes too (thanks, B:TAS !)


----------



## Amanda (Jul 6, 2015)

Tbh I still kinda want to be a dinosaur. Or a dragon. Dragons can fly and burn everything they don't like.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> TBH I didnt like super heroes when I was a kid



you were a fucked up kid 

end of diagnosis


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2015)

I found dinosaurs cooler than superheroes, but I still liked the latter--especially Spider-Man


----------



## lacey (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm definitely more of a dinosaur person than a superhero person. Superheroes just aren't my thing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I played a raptor when I was a little girl. Others told me to stop or strangers would think I'm retarded. Pathetic reason! And yes, I dreamed that if I act like a dinosaur and think like a dinosaur long enough,  I will turn into one...



Oh well, I did the same and they used to tell me the same thing. However it came to such a point where everyone always told me I was an excellent imitator and they requested me to do the noises and stuff. Ofc I didnt do it.
I also once had a velociraptor fight in 2nd grade, me the raptor and the other kid got what was coming to him. lol.



Lucaniel said:


> you were a fucked up kid
> 
> end of diagnosis



I liked the batman, x-men and spiderman shows but I wasnt particularly super into them. I also watched the super old school superman show, where he was a super reporter. I liked Deadpool when I was a teen ager, I dont know if that counts.

However Dinosaurs will always be better than super heroes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2015)

Age of Ultron, Jurassic World, Prometheus, Insidious 3 and Hunger Games 1 will give you cancer. Dont watch any of these abominations.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 7, 2015)

terminaTHOR is autistic


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2015)

Shut up noob. Nothing we can do if you have shit taste for movies.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 7, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Shut up noob. Nothing we can do if you have shit taste for movies.




Why are you talking to yourself? Are you Gollum?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2015)

You guys already lost the argument when you resort to ad hominem 

Stay angry. Ultron is autistic


----------



## Amanda (Jul 7, 2015)

Ooh I feel so burned. 

Time to remove this ugly mug from my line one sight.

*ignore lists the thor guy*

Back on topic: dinosaurs rule the earth!  

I predict the sequel will come out in 2017. Trevorrow returns as the director after Universal throws an adequate amount of greenery at him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 7, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I predict the sequel will come out in 2017. Trevorrow returns as the director after Universal throws an adequate amount of greenery at him.



He said he is not coming back because he wants to do a different story - not because he didnt do a good job or something like that. Meaning: Someone didnt like nor was impressed with what he did so he is doing something else now. Back to his Indi luv/drama shit he should go back to. hmm.

Man I feel like James Cameron should had filmed jurassic world, it would had been so awesome. And it would had beat Avatar too.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2015)

He said he'll do something else next _before_ the movie came out. Since then he hasn't commented on it.

Now that it is here and has made a filthy sum of money, plus great majority of fans and audiences love it, there's little doubt Universal will try to make him stay for the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2015)

Cameron at the helm of the project wouldn't have been a guarantee to top Avatar.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

Amanda said:


> He said he'll do something else next _before_ the movie came out. Since then he hasn't commented on it.
> 
> Now that it is here and has made a filthy sum of money, plus great majority of fans and audiences love it, there's little doubt Universal will try to make him stay for the sequel.


I read it somewhere "Let me search the interview" he said he would have a sort of involvement with the next one. TBH I feel real apathy towards him. He is not a bad guy but he just doesnt have it, the feels nor the heart, And he showed that on JW.



Stunna said:


> Cameron at the helm of the project wouldn't have been a guarantee to top Avatar.



He wanted to make the original Jurassic Park, he is of the pioneering breed. I mean the movie made out of pure hype a quarter of Avatar's gross in just the opening weekend. Now add to that the awesomeness and heart grabbing moments that James Cameron gives to his movies. Something that JW didnt had.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 8, 2015)

Stop being a negative nancy, man.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Stop being a negative nancy, man.



What does Negative nancy have to do with cameron or with Trevorrow looking like he wont come back regardless of reasons?


----------



## Amanda (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't have a problem with Trevorrow,  but I do hope we get a new script writer. 

As for Cameron,  does he still make other movies than Avatar?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I don't have a problem with Trevorrow,  but I do hope we get a new script writer.
> 
> As for Cameron,  does he still make other movies than Avatar?



He hasnt done anything since Avatar, he could had perfectly done Jurassic World with James Horner for soundtrack.

Trevorrow it's not a bad person, he just needs to get a better cinematographer, a good screenwritter and watch more fucking movies. So he can develop taste and grasp how to make characters that people care about.
He said he wanted to do a good job and I believed him, it's just that he wasnt the right man for the job. He didnt completely fucked up cause fun seekers had their fun and made money, but he certianly dissapointed me.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 9, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> He wanted to make the original Jurassic Park, he is of the pioneering breed. I mean the movie made out of pure hype a quarter of Avatar's gross in just the opening weekend. Now add to that the awesomeness and heart grabbing moments that James Cameron gives to his movies. Something that JW didnt had.



If anybody could have made JW feel as epic as the original, it would have been Cameron. I agree with you completely that not only would JW have sold even more but the quality would have also been much greater with Cameron at the helm. 

Even though I somewhat enjoyed this movie (nostalgia and all) I don't have much hope for a sequel tbh. They saw how people ate up this shit, they saw that people were willing to take cheap thrills over substance and so I think they'll continue on this path. The common movie-goer doesn't want complexity, the common movie-goer doesn't want interesting themes: they want dinosaurs fighting each other.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2015)

I find the gene manipulation and the relationship between animals and humans to be interesting concepts. You just need to concentrate on them more.

Hence the new script writer. You can make a proper movie series based on the themes introduced in this opener.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2015)

yeah, Terminator 5 is makin' this look pretty good right about now


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2015)

JW hasn't even opened in Japan yet! Why Nihon gets all movies last?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> If anybody could have made JW feel as epic as the original, it would have been Cameron. I agree with you completely that not only would JW have sold even more but the quality would have also been much greater with Cameron at the helm.
> 
> Even though I somewhat enjoyed this movie (nostalgia and all) I don't have much hope for a sequel tbh. They saw how people ate up this shit, they saw that people were willing to take cheap thrills over substance and so I think they'll continue on this path. The common movie-goer doesn't want complexity, the common movie-goer doesn't want interesting themes: they want dinosaurs fighting each other.


It's not that they dont want complexity, they dont care wether it's complex or not but to just have a good fun time. They usually dont put a lot of tought into things altought there are people that do.

Thing is, people think black and white. Either it's complex or it's a digested lackluster fest. Cameron knows where the middle ground is, he puts lore on his movies which are at the same time, fun as fck and with a big heart.
Trevorrow says that people have been telling him that he did a good job but I would like to talk to him and be honest. I am not seeking to bash nor throw shit, just be sincere on what I think. And how he could had done better, for the next movie that he does
Because that's the nature of all movie makers, everyone fucks up a movie.



Amanda said:


> I find the gene manipulation and the relationship between animals and humans to be interesting concepts. You just need to concentrate on them more.
> 
> Hence the new script writer. You can make a proper movie series based on the themes introduced in this opener.



There is a horror movie with those subjects called splice -not to be confused with the splicers from bioshock - anyways that movie is fucked up. One of the most disturbing ones that I have ever seen.

But I do get where you are going, here have a preview of JP 5.
[YOUTUBE]yGkWRbVPnUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 9, 2015)

just dropping by again to say how great Jurassic World was


peace out, brothers


----------



## Amanda (Jul 10, 2015)

edit: never mind, let's not jump the gun


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2015)

that's a rumor


----------



## Amanda (Jul 10, 2015)

My bad. Let's make up for it:

[YOUTUBE]TXGCyjJh48I[/YOUTUBE]


Another rumor that some fans at jurassicworld.org have got a wind of from their sources, whatever they are: Colin will turn in the rough script for JW2 in August. If this is true, they're moving on with the early pre-production of the sequel soon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2015)

I like the voice they gave to Indominus in their parody.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2015)

calling from the paddock, moat, a non dinosaur size door, using the shock trackers and shooting the Irex when it was communicating with the raptors are all valid points.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

Queen


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2015)

That in model looked a bit awkward. I mean it doesnt look like the ones from the previous movies. I guess they didnt went with ILM so they to make the models from scratch?


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

Based on the comparison pics it seems it's the same model, but an aged version. Unfortunately the CGI on her wasn't too good.

However, I think they changed her eyes to be larger and more expressive. They definitely did it to the raptors. They also focused more on the raptors face and didn't focus at all on their sicle claws - undoubtedly to make them more sympathetic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2015)

Rexy is my kind of woman <3


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Based on the comparison pics it seems it's the same model, but an aged version. Unfortunately the CGI on her wasn't too good.
> 
> However, I think they changed her eyes to be larger and more expressive. They definitely did it to the raptors. They also focused more on the raptors face and didn't focus at all on their sicle claws - undoubtedly to make them more sympathetic.



Well if she is the Rex from the first park I guess she really is old as fck, specially considering that she is a clone. She should be pushing her late 60's. Or more I guess, clones cant live 20 years or more.


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2015)

According to the official website, she's 25 years old in Jurassic World, so she's actually around the max age for a T-Rex. It's definitely her too, as you can see the scars on her neck from when she fought the raptors in the first movie. 

So yeah, she's an old lady, but she's still queen as fuck. 

That particular picture does look pretty bad though. She actually looks like a zombie in that shot. Perhaps in the future, the final Jurassic Park movie will be a showdown between humans and zombie dinosaurs.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes the T.rex is indeed good old Rexy from the original park, it has been confirmed on the official site. 

During the movie I noticed her gait was pretty stiff. She isn't in her prime anymore. 



Jubey said:


> Perhaps in the future, the final Jurassic Park movie will be a showdown between humans and zombie dinosaurs.





Shhh don't give them ideas.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm bored and don't wanna go sleep yet so let's throw some GIF sets this way:


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 12, 2015)

Indominus best villain 2015


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

Indominus was a bitch.  She went out with a whimper.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

*@ Weiss*

I like it how the different dinos are their own characters. Like any pet owner knows, animals are different personalities and take different roles... nice how it translated to the screen. Just sometimes they went a bit over the top with it, but still it was a move in the right direction. 


*@ Rukia*

She seemed to me like an overgrown, sadistic kid who was throwing her weight around just because she could.






















^ Here you can see how old Rexie is. She's all skinny and wrinkly.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok enough with the GIFs for now. Here's the rumor I referred to earlier, with more detail:



> *“Jurassic World 2″ script due in August by Trevorrow; release date to be set upon Spielberg’s approval *
> 
> Talk of a sequel to this summer’s biggest hit, Jurassic World, has been rumbling since the movie came out, with the director, producers, and actors all but confirming sequels are on the way. There has been no official announcement from Universal concerning sequel news yet, but according to Box Office Theory member spatulashack (who has provided accurate information in the past, notes jurassicworld.org), discussions are in place and a rough draft of the sequel script is due soon, with involvement from both Steven Spielberg and Jurassic World director/co-writer Colin Trevorrow:
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2015)

I figured that was the route they were taking with In-Gen being the big bad.

I saw it for the first time last night, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2015)

That was probably one of my favourite parts of the movie. 

My question is, how the fuck are there already high quality gifs of scenes that weren't show in trailers or show spots? If the movie is already out, I'm going to feel so stupid.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 13, 2015)

The movie has been out for a couple months or a month I think, yes.

Nah that just looks like a very good cam rip, but still is a cam rip.


----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2015)

I know it's been out in theaters, but a lot of those gifs look like they came straight from a DVD release. 

I doubt anybody could get rips _that_ good.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 13, 2015)

Jubey said:


> According to the official website, *she's 25 years old in Jurassic World*, so she's actually around the max age for a T-Rex. It's definitely her too, as you can see the scars on her neck from when she fought the raptors in the first movie.



At first i didn't give it much thought but now thinking about it, that really doesn't make any sense. The general consensus is that T-rex reached adult size in about 20 years and in-universe it has been 20 years since JP. There's no way Rexy is just 25 years old, that would mean she reached full size in JP in about 5 years which is impossible. Unlike I-rex which it was mentioned in the movie that she was given cuttlefish genes to increase her growth rate. I don't remember anything of the sort being mentioned for any dinosaur in JP, just frog DNA to fill in gaps.

So taking into account realistic estimates for maturity rate and given the timeline we know of, Rexy is at _least_ 40+ years old in JW. She sure is spry for an elderly T-rex.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2015)

Njaa said:


> At first i didn't give it much thought but now thinking about it, that really doesn't make any sense. The general consensus is that T-rex reached adult size in about 20 years and in-universe it has been 20 years since JP. There's no way Rexy is just 25 years old, that would mean she reached full size in JP in about 5 years which is impossible. Unlike I-rex which it was mentioned in the movie that she was given cuttlefish genes to increase her growth rate. I don't remember anything of the sort being mentioned for any dinosaur in JP, just frog DNA to fill in gaps.
> 
> So taking into account realistic estimates for maturity rate and given the timeline we know of, Rexy is at _least_ 40+ years old in JW. She sure is spry for an elderly T-rex.



She is a clone, clones have shorter lives. I am not sure if they are supposed to grow faster or not.
Either way Jurassic World it's a movie to not be taken seriously because otherwise all the flaws and bad stuff will get in the way.

Anyways, there u go. Told ya that Trevorrow wasnt directing the next film. 
Now either A: They didnt like the job that he did and are pulling the polite way of sayin goodbye to u.
Or B: He really wants to do something else. I wish him luck, he wont have a big franchise name to get his back this time.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 14, 2015)

Jubey said:


> I know it's been out in theaters, but a lot of those gifs look like they came straight from a DVD release.
> 
> I doubt anybody could get rips _that_ good.




South Koreans leaked the movie in DVD quality a few days ago.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 14, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> She is a clone, clones have shorter lives. I am not sure if they are supposed to grow faster or not.
> Either way Jurassic World it's a movie to not be taken seriously because otherwise all the flaws and bad stuff will get in the way.
> 
> Anyways, there u go.* Told ya that Trevorrow wasnt directing the next film. *
> ...



That's great news.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 14, 2015)

He will write the script though, and supervise it with Spielberg.    

For me, the script was the most important factor. If you want better characters and themes, that's where you need to start.


----------



## lacey (Jul 15, 2015)

Amanda said:


> South Koreans leaked the movie in DVD quality a few days ago.


So I learned when I did a Google search last night. 
Too bad they couldn't leak it without the subtitles.


----------



## Psychic (Jul 15, 2015)

Finally saw it. My first impression : cheezy with some good action sequence.  This film could of had so much potential if they went the serious route. Bad writing, nice editing. Overall 6/10 if u just have nothing to do except watch a comedy flick.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 16, 2015)

More GIFs because I can


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2015)

fuck I love Indominus soooo muuch


----------



## Amanda (Jul 17, 2015)

I was surprised how much I liked her. That sensation of being alianated / disconnected from your surroundings and others always hits me hard in any character.


----------



## lacey (Jul 18, 2015)

Same. That, and her design was gorgeous. Very reminiscent of a dragon, and her paler colour made her stand out even more. 

That said though, she did go out like a bitch.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2015)

I still need a gif of Blue running towards the T-Rex I-Rex battle.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 18, 2015)

Jubey said:


> That said though, she did go out like a bitch.




Nah, losing 1 vs 3 isn't that bad.



TittyNipple said:


> I still need a gif of Blue running towards the T-Rex I-Rex battle.




Here you go:








Smaller:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 18, 2015)

Indie legit beat Granny 1v1 and in the end required a fuckhueg steroids Mosie to be taken out


----------



## lacey (Jul 18, 2015)

Well now that it's been a month, and I've watched the DVD rip a few times, I have mixed views about the last battle. Overall, it was awesome as fuck, but that finale with Mosa was a bit over the top, even for a Jurassic Park movie


----------



## Amanda (Jul 19, 2015)

I would have preffered it if Rexy and Blue won on their own. There was nice symbolism there too, with Indy mainly being made of their DNA. But I suppose it worked there and then, in the cinema,  when the events kept escalating with an exhausting speed.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 19, 2015)

^ 
Yeah the Mosasaurus coming out the way it did was pretty cheesy, i mean it basically beached itself. If they had toned down that scene just a bit more it would've come out way better, for me anyway, like something along the lines of this.

[YOUTUBE]HFHITnJ52pI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2015)

I would have prefered if Rexy pushed Indy ino the water


----------



## lacey (Jul 20, 2015)

Funnily enough, that's what I was thinking too. 

Like Indy makes one last desperate attempt and charges them, but Blue jumps onto her face again, which gives Rexy enough time to shove Indy into the water and Blue jumps off before she falls in with her. Indy is able to swim to the surface while Rexy and Blue look on, and just as Indy roars to them, Mosa grabs her and drags her away.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2015)

Can ISIS kill Indominus?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2015)

I called the Mosa being a factor when the shots kept going to the pool


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 21, 2015)

I need a gif of Blue riding atop T-Rex.


----------



## Lito Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2015)

Is this worth watching?


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

> Talk about bite.
> 
> Universal and Amblin Entertainment's Jurassic World has hit $1.522 billion at the global box office, eclipsing The Avengers ($1.520 billion) to become the No. 3 movie of all time behind and Avatar ($2.788 billion) and Titanic ($2.186 billion), not accounting for inflation.
> 
> Jurassic World, directed by Colin Treverrow, has earned $614.3 million domestically, becoming only the fourth film to ever cross $600 million. Its overseas haul is $907.3 million.


----------



## lacey (Jul 22, 2015)

Lito Rodriguez said:


> Is this worth watching?


If you're not nitpicky about actual science and can take the movie for what it is (Entertainment that's not meant to have a deeply engrossing plot or characters.), yes it's worth watching.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2015)

Blue solo'd the avengers


----------



## lacey (Jul 22, 2015)

Not going to lie.
I want Titanic and Avatar to get bumped off by Jurassic World.
Highly unlikely to happen, but still.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2015)

only James Cameron films can top James Cameron films


----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> I need a gif of Blue riding atop T-Rex.


This was a bit difficult to make a gif of because the file size was big even after all the cropping and frame cutting. Also I can't do borders. Hope you like these though. Made one sig version, a 150x150 avatar version, and a version that's too big to use as a sig, but in case size isn't your concern. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











You're free to do what you want with them, just don't credit yourself, blah blah blah, the usual boring sig and avy rules nobody follows...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow, who would have guessed months ago that this movie would make so much cash


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2015)

Damn noone will ever come close to Avatar.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2015)

I think Star Wars will do it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think Star Wars will do it. But it has potential to reach 2bi


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2015)

They needs nearly a billion in america and a billion in the rest of the world.

It will reach a billion outside of america 100% certainly.

And it will make more money than anything else in america.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't know why people assume Star Wars will do it. Hobbit made less money and at the time LotR was a far bigger property than Star Wars when it came to hype. Maybe in the US Star Wars will make alot but outside of it, not really.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know why people assume Star Wars will do it. Hobbit made less money and at the time LotR was a far bigger property than Star Wars when it came to hype. Maybe in the US Star Wars will make alot but outside of it, not really.




Yeah, Hobbit teached me to not to assume too much too soon. They were mediocre to bad movies (imo) and no nostalgia tripping could help it. So they were clearly less succesfull than the originals.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2015)

JW2 in 2018 bitches


----------



## lacey (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll be 28 by then.
Fuck I feel old.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> JW2 in 2018 bitches




Good, I feared they would rush it to grab the cash.



Jubey said:


> I'll be 28 by then.
> Fuck I feel old.




I'll be 31.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Wow, who would have guessed months ago that this movie would make so much cash



I knew it would make a bunch of cash but not this much. Guess I under estimated the hype/nostalgia train.



Jubey said:


> Not going to lie.
> I want Titanic and Avatar to get bumped off by Jurassic World.
> Highly unlikely to happen, but still.



If JW would had been done by James Cameron then yes it would had standed a chance to reach Titanic.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## lacey (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh my fucking god


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 25, 2015)

I have this toy, this is Dennis Nedry.



I have several Jurassic Park toys from back in the day and for some reason they are all heavily militarized, anyone who would look at those toys without knowing anything about Jurassic Park would think JP was some Rambo spin-off or something, even the elementary school version of me thought those toys were totally bonkers and hardly had anything to do with the movie I had just saw in the theater, I still enjoyed the hell out of them though.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 31, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I have this toy, this is Dennis Nedry.
> 
> 
> 
> I have several Jurassic Park toys from back in the day and for some reason they are all heavily militarized, anyone who would look at those toys without knowing anything about Jurassic Park would think JP was some Rambo spin-off or something, even the elementary school version of me thought those toys were totally bonkers and hardly had anything to do with the movie I had just saw in the theater, I still enjoyed the hell out of them though.


I had one JP toy,it was this one



I had also a JP beaver and a stickers album,when I was a kid I was  fond of JP


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]f4Pl_qR4pOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Aug 1, 2015)

Still the most hype shit period.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh so now the thread gets renamed


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2015)

Becoming the 3rd highest grossing film of all time comes with it's perks.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 3, 2015)

Saishin said:


> I had one JP toy,it was this one
> 
> 
> 
> I had also a JP beaver and a stickers album,when I was a kid I was  fond of JP



I have that one too and Ellie



And the Explorer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2015)

> *Colin Trevorrow Teases ‘Jurassic World 2′ Plot: Dinosaur Breeding Goes Open Source*
> 
> Having already slipped into the #3 slot on the chart of the highest grossing films of all time, Jurassic World is the biggest movie of the year, though Star Wars: The Force Awakens may have something to say about that this winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm all in for open source dinos, and de-extinction being utilized on different fields of human society. We have now seen the Park in function,  it's time to say goodbye to that concept and move on with the franchise. 

I also hope some of the corporations cloning dinos will make scientifically accurate ones, some will make hybrids, and InGen will have classic JP dinos. It would be cool to see feathered raptors in a JP movie without getting completely rid of the classic designs.

As for the controversiality,  Trevorrow already went there with the trained raptors and made it work.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 4, 2015)

This time it's going to be called Jurassic Land.


----------



## lacey (Aug 5, 2015)

what i read: dinosaurs being outsourced
what i saw:


----------



## Amanda (Aug 5, 2015)

Serena said:


> what i read: dinosaurs being outsourced
> what i saw:




Pterodactyls with guns on their wings? I agree that will never work!  

Seriously though, I wonder what they exactly intend to do with the military dinos. No matter how I think of it, it just sounds incredibly impractical in anything but the most confined of spaces. Send raptors where the enemies really are and what you get is the civilian casualties count going through the roof.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2015)

Unleash a T-Rex in the enemy camp and you're bound to reduce their numbers by half or something, or at least you can scare the hell out of them enough to disorganize their forces creating a perfect opportunity to attack.

JP franchise Dinos not only are excessively blood thirsty and violent, they also show a persistence and durability out of this world.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 5, 2015)

They'd better bring the Spinossaurus back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2015)

They don't need to bring the Indominus back.  The last thing this movie needs is fodder.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2015)

Lost World San Diego Scene Part 2


----------



## PyroJack (Aug 10, 2015)

Honestly, I thought it was going to be a flop. I absolutely loved the first film, and thought that this wasn't going to live to up to it. Although, I must say it was fairly entertaining. I like how they actually made me feel that the theme park was real, it felt more immersive. Unfortunately, in my opinion, it's just that-- entertaining, a thrilling popcorn flick on a typical Friday/ Saturday night.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2015)

I had a jurasic park toy

Several in fact


THEY WERE DINOSAURS, DUH


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## lacey (Aug 10, 2015)

Basically:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Aug 11, 2015)

It's a great summer blockbuster, but not much different from all the other Jurassic Park movies. If you like the others then you will like this. I enjoyed the actors and dinosaurs, well worth the watch.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 11, 2015)

I still haven't given this movie a second viewing


----------



## lacey (Aug 13, 2015)

I'd at least recommend a second viewing to understand certain things, such as the scope of Indy's psychopathy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## lacey (Aug 14, 2015)

Those cunts. 

It really does look like the park's original design was meant to be closer to what it was in the first movie - a primarily open area that the dinosaurs could roam more freely as opposed to being in individual paddocks.

They had a lot of ideas for that Mosasaur attack, didn't they? I think the end result works fine though.

That Indy chase though, haha. Kind of wish they had found a way to incorporate that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2015)

> *New Release Date & Special Features List For JURASSIC WORLD Blu-ray/DVD Set Revealed*
> 
> With a monster gross of over $1.622 billion, Colin Trevorrow's Jurassic World is without a doubt the biggest blockbuster of the year, and third biggest of all-time. Earlier today, Universal Pictures Home Entertainment officially announced (well, updated) the release date for the home video version of the film. The Chris Pratt-starrer will now be available on 3D Blu-ray, Blu-ray, DVD, and On-Demand on October 20 and will be available on Digital HD on October 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2015)

looks goood


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 25, 2015)

Would prefer extra movie footage.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 25, 2015)

Time to make room on the self.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Would prefer extra movie footage.




I could be wrong,  but afaik there isn't any, really. Unless we absolutely want that poop scene back.


----------



## lacey (Aug 25, 2015)

Good thing my laptop can play Blu-rays. Getting that one for sure.

I might get impatient and buy a digital copy and then the physical copy once it comes out.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iKN56F20Ziw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]T8Vnc_ei-TQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aYVsU4bXNMs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bYUoNL2ArKc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]jhNYSQV32aI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HzGZBfbgE3E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]W_dKfaYv-Vc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]sdBKKRotvMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 6, 2015)

> *JURASSIC WORLD Makes A Smashing $1 Billion At The International Box Office*
> 
> According to a report by Variety, Colin Trevorrow's Jurassic World has crossed the $1 billion mark at the international box office! Jurassic World is just the fourth film ever to rack up $1 billion internationally! The other three films are Titanic, Furious 7, and Avatar which has made the most money all-time in the box office!
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm guessing JW's release date is gonna become a very popular spot in the future for big blockbuster movies.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2015)

I still think that the park looked way too futuristic. And besides, did they film this with panavision? There is no way, cause the whole thing screamed digital.

And besides, next Jurassic Film is their last, at least according to their contract. They would have to make a new one but if they do then it will cost them more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2015)

ugh, Minions


----------



## Amanda (Sep 7, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> And besides, next Jurassic Film is their last, at least according to their contract. They would have to make a new one but if they do then it will cost them more.




Hmm, I thought Trevorrow mentioned they wrote JW as the first part of a longer story. I don't swear the word was "trilogy" - but it wasn't "duology" either.

Personally I have no doubt money speaks and that they will keep baking these movies out of the oven every few years as long as they make adequate amount of greenskins.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> ugh, Minions



Good movie actually.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Good movie actually.



It is known that you like the yellow color.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

Watched this movie with my friends and we all love this movie. Now waiting for sequel of movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2015)

^  good man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2015)

Best superhero movies of 2015 and ever


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 12, 2015)

TriumphantGeorge said:


> Watched this movie with my friends and we all love this movie. Now waiting for sequel of movie





Weiss said:


> ^  good man





The Mad King said:


> Best superhero movies of 2015 and ever



this is why cinema is dying.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 12, 2015)

Shut up Suigetsu.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 12, 2015)

In this film, the scientists created a hybrid of several dinosaurs, so I wonder: how long shall it be until someone attempts to create a hybrid of a dinosaur and a human? I know that that sound ridiculous, but so was the idea of a hybrid dinosaur, and it still was done, so nothing is too weird for this franchise, at this point.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 12, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In this film, the scientists created a hybrid of several dinosaurs, so I wonder: how long shall it be until someone attempts to create a hybrid of a dinosaur and a human? I know that that sound ridiculous, but so was the idea of a hybrid dinosaur, and it still was done, so nothing is too weird for this franchise, at this point.




They've reached a point where they can take separate abilities such as heat vision and add them to your genome. 

Imo it would make much more sense to try to genetically modify a super human with the abilities of various different animals, rather than to make a super animal and hope it does what is expected of it.

I kinda wish the franchise goes there, too. While keeping the classic "fake" JP dinos in the show and also including more scientifically accurate prehistoric animals into the mix.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 12, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Shut up Suigetsu.



Implying I would do what you say.

The fact that you can enjoy and like a movie doesnt take away the fact that it is a trash movie.
For example; I enjoyed The Lost World, however that doesnt take away the fact that it isnt a good movie just because I liked it or enjoyed it. At least The Lost World was better directed and had a better production, this one cant even claim that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 12, 2015)

TLW was good


----------



## James Bond (Sep 12, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Implying I would do what you say.
> 
> The fact that you can enjoy and like a movie doesnt take away the fact that it is a trash movie.
> For example; I enjoyed The Lost World, however that doesnt take away the fact that it is a good movie just because I liked it or enjoyed it. At last The Lost World was better directed and had a better production, this one cant even claim that.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 13, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Implying I would do what you say.
> 
> The fact that you can enjoy and like a movie doesnt take away the fact that it is a trash movie.
> For example; I enjoyed The Lost World, however that doesnt take away the fact that it is a good movie just because I liked it or enjoyed it. At last The Lost World was better directed and had a better production, this one cant even claim that.




Sui, I like you but you're talking bullshit, _fact._ 

So you didn't get what millions of people got? Your loss. You missing all the fun and magic others experienced doesn't make the film any worse, but it does show you understand less about movies than you'd like to pretend. 

If you understood them so well you would be able to see everything Trevorrow did right here - and he did plenty right - but you're just bent on throwing around words like  trash as if your opinion just sealed the deal on the verdict of this film. 

And dissing the others just because they appreciate something you don't, like a self-important fanboy with delusions of superiority, doesn't bring you any glory either.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 13, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Speaking like a know-it-all douche just like tari



This is how much I read and where I stopped. You really want to be taken seriously writting and posting the skully icons?



Amanda said:


> Sui, I like you but you're talking bullshit, _fact._
> 
> So you didn't get what millions of people got? Your loss. You missing all the fun and magic others experienced doesn't make the film any worse, but it does show you understand less about movies than you'd like to pretend.



Yes and no.
Yes I am missing all the fun and enjoyement that people in general got but that dont mean I lack knowledge about movies. It is this knowledge that I have that just screams at me when I saw this movie.
All the tidal waves of bad framing, cliche over the top digital stuff, lack of creativity, over futuristic sci-fi stuff that broke the "this stuff could be real" line.
It really felt like a transformers movie more than a jurassic park film. Just cause you got the jurassic and dinosaurs and a park dont mean anything. The themes where plastered there like caskets without soul, the nostalgia factor was placed in there like a quota and it broke and implemented new stuff that was basically "safety not guaranteed all over again.

If I didnt understand about movies like you say, I wouldnt be so irritated about this movie. As a popcorn flick it works, cause popcorn films all have to do is entertain. But as a film/movie it's laughable.



> If you understood them so well you would be able to see everything Trevorrow did right here - and he did plenty right - but you're just bent on throwing around words like  trash as if your opinion just sealed the deal on the verdict of this film.
> 
> And dissing the others just because they appreciate something you don't, like a self-important fanboy with delusions of superiority, doesn't bring you any glory either.



My opinion is my opinion, but you guys really take it seriously and that means something. If I was just hating no one would give a crap. But people get altered and react because they know it's true yet they do still like it "which then again like I said before, a movie does not have to be good for you to enjoy it and like it" but when you label it as "omg fucking great movie" that's sealing the deal by your own opinion.
I throw trash around because I know where the trash is coming from. 

NOTE: That I am not telling you to NOT like it nor to NOT enjoy it. I am simply stating that it is trash due to facts on cinema crafting.
I am not being delusional Amanda, it's the fucking truth. Cinema it's fucking dying because a bunch of lucky hacks get into hollywood and score the lottery.

Trevorrow it's a lucky hack that owes it to his agent and Spielberg being old and not giving any fucks anymore. Spielberg liked his movie and went all: ok kid we have been trying to pull this for like 12 years so you go and do your movie.
This kid didnt even do a single screening of the movie and his preparation was crap "all those millions on shit animatronics where wasted" all he said was "you are gonna have to trust my instinct" 
And well lucky him the title was pre-sold as fuck so obviously it was going to sell. 

I knew it and hated it at the same time.I really believed on his ass when he was announced but when I saw safety not guaranteed I had my doubts. Using framing and shots that you see in first course student films. 

Being able to see this while others cant or simply do not even comprehend it gives me glory by itself. Altought I do not take pride on it and it's not a thing to celebrate but to take sorrow. When the audience gets easier to placate that means that we will recieve lower quality stuff until now and then when an actual director with passion and ambition comes in.

Dont get me wrong, there are things that I liked. I liked the Baby Gallimimus and the T-Rex fight "it was over the top as fuck but a that point what was the point on caring? we havent had one of those since Ray Harry Hausen"
Now I remember how the Hybrid disposed the Raptors, it was ridiculous, constantly reminding you that this was a popcorn flick.



Weiss said:


> TLW was good



With all it's flaws and stupid shit I liked it. Except a few things here and there that where fucking over the top and just stupid.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Xiammes (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know why people hate the final act of JP2.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 13, 2015)

@ Suigetsu 

Think of the movie what you will, like we'd care, but attacking others just because they said they liked some movie (that has plenty of likeable elements) is not worthy of anyone who likes to pose as a cinematic authority. 

At least don't just name other users and claim they're the reason cinema sucks - all the while trying to defend a movie with abysmally bad writing and Z grade quality characters. What if people like you liking movies like the Lost World is the reason cinema is dying?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> This...



What's that? This is all I've gotten to read. You're gonna have to not be an ignorant douche for me to take you seriously.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 13, 2015)

Weiss said:


>


One  it's not enough to express it.



Xiammes said:


> I don't know why people hate the final act of JP2.


Well, a lot of stupid shit begins to happen like; Gymnastics, the T-rex in the suburbs when he just got out of the shipyard among other stuff.
Also it's san diego but they clearly shot that in burbank lol.



Amanda said:


> @ Suigetsu
> 
> Think of the movie what you will, like we'd care, but attacking others just because they said they liked some movie (that has plenty of likeable elements) is not worthy of anyone who likes to pose as a cinematic authority.
> 
> At least don't just name other users and claim they're the reason cinema sucks - all the while trying to defend a movie with abysmally bad writing and Z grade quality characters. What if people like you liking movies like the Lost World is the reason cinema is dying?



I never attacked anyone for liking it Amanda. I just quoted and said "this is the reason of why good cinema is dying" take it as you will. I took it as a collection - not judging - like a reporter taking a poll and deducting it's results.
And clearly people care enough to respond

And I am not posing, I am manifesting myself with the knowledge of a die hard cinephile that I have that others find irritating when I point at flaws and how incipid the crafting is made that ruin the trip of other people. It's nice? nope, but it's the truth.

As for TLW that is different story, like I said above: If I enjoy and like a movie, it dont mean I recognize it as a good movie. TLW Has a bunch of flaws for reasons that I will post in another post because it has a lot of material to talk about. In moviecrafting terms it's done great tought, that I can tell you at least.
And this is the same example of what I tell people about Jurassic World; You liked it? It's fucking great, I am glad you enjoyed it! However dont pretend like it is a fucking amazing masterpiece. Cause it would be like saying Doritos and Mountain Dew are top notch food.

However Cinema is endangered when Transformers like popcorn flicks dominate, when people blatantly ignore this stuff instead of pointing it out. People deserve better stuff, stuff like Fury Road, Planet of the Apes, fucking Birdman.
Even pacific rim "As popcorn as it was" it was crafted really fucking well, the cinematography and framing are fucking gorgeous. The image has texture and temperature, the sources of lighting are natural and beautiful. And you dont have to be a fucking genius to know that shit.

I mean, when I asked my 7 year old nephew if he liked Jurassic World "I showed him the Jurassic Park films when he was 4 so he is a mega sucker for Dinosaurs and Jurassic Park" he said he didnt liked JW that much. That his favorite was still The Lost World "oddly the favorite among the kids" and that he would had liked to see a grown up Tim - which I kinda agreed with him would had been super cool.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 13, 2015)

Sui, let's make a truce, I hate fighting with friends. I see your point and respect your sentiments - how could I be too hard on a disappointed fan after the heartbreak of the decade I felt while watching An Unexpected Journey. 

Anyway, I of course agree that Jurassic World left a lot to improve, and would love to see them tackle some deeper themes. I would have wanted them to get new script writers, but Trevorrow & his buddy (who hadn't even seen the original JP films before accepting the job) are what we got, so all I hope is that they're quick learners and grow up to the job.


----------



## CreatX (Sep 14, 2015)

It was pretty bad 6/10


----------



## Oceania (Sep 22, 2015)

all the time talking about how the I rex is part raptor when they could've just opened fire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2015)

Hmm, with the month of October rolling in, who's planning on getting the DVD/Blu ray and which store exclusive?     Come to think of it, how many store exclusives if this film getting.  I know of the collector's tin, the Amazon stature, the bonus content from Target, and the lunch box tin from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 26, 2015)

Ooh, I like this fanart:




Feathered raptor squad.  

I really like the feathered dinos, hopefully we'll see them in the franchise's future.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2015)

cozy


----------



## Amanda (Sep 26, 2015)

Now this....



> Jurassic World director Colin Trevorrow, who is co-writing and producing the sequel, says the next installment will take its inspiration from a line of dialogue in the first Jurassic Park film.
> 
> Trevorrow said he and co-writer Derek Connolly are building on a line from Dr. Alan Grant in the 1993 original for their sequel. "As Trevorrow paraphrased, 'Dinosaurs and man, separated by 65 million years of evolution, have been thrown back into the mix together. How can we know what to expect?'," Trevorrow said on the Jurassic Cast Podcast (via EW).
> 
> ...



(from here: )

... led BarrytheOnyx92 from JPLegacy to speculate this:



> Conceptually, using a number of key quotes from Jurassic Park as inspiration for the concept of the next two films is genius; those characters predicted the outcomes of a successful park and of a planet occupied by both humans and dinosaurs. Being the eternal optimist, *I really want the thematic quote of the sixth and final Jurassic film to be "Life will find a way"* - the arc words of Jurassic Park and The Lost World. *The idea being that humanity is able to successfully find a balance between civilization and the dinosaurs that now roam across the planet.*



Trevorrow better get the same idea.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2015)

> Life will find a way


                .


----------



## MisterHannibal (Sep 27, 2015)

I love the old Jurassic Park movies and I even like Jurassic World but what annoyed me was the adverstising. Oh, what a coincidence! There are BEATS-headphones! The didn't even try to hide it a little bit, no. 
But I'm awfully scared of the following parts. What is going to be the title of the next movie? Jurassic War? And then Jurassic Apocalypse? I'm sure I'm going to watch them although they won't be that good.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 28, 2015)

The product placement was actually intentional self-commentary, and for the most part they got no money from it. So all those brandnames got visibility in the movie because Trevorrow asked if they could be present, and they had to pay nothing for it.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2015)

These sounds. Sniff. 

[YOUTUBE]9cCJOYn7e0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2015)

I cried

[YOUTUBE]qg-PhPyK8_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm still pondering if I should buy the limited edition tin case


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]d8tmJbaFuYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 20, 2015)

both this and AoU are ~8-8.5/10


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

I think it wasn't really awful, but... but seriously, so much money wasted.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm on the phone and dead tired so can't be arsed to post links, but we have had a few more interviews that have confirmed the following :

- Two movies are on the way
- Claire is the main character 
- No more dinosaur zoos 
- No more island settings 
- No militarized dinos
- Apparently Gray will return, in some way or form. Not sure of Zach. 

In addition, some time ago Trevorrow Tweeted location scouting photos from the South West - Utah I think it was. People believe it was for JW2.

Plus, remember that official Masrani Global internet site? Fans have discovered hidden content that allows you access to made-up Masrani/InGen data. It includes stuff like e-mails the characters have sent during the years. If one takes the site as canon,  it explains stuff like 

- why they used frog DNA

-  how the Spinosaurus was created (apparently it was an accident caused by faulty gene splitting, and more or less abandoned on Sorna)

-  that the raptors we see in JW aren't the first ones Owen started working with, but the original ones were too aggressive and unpredictable and were ditched, with the new raptors being engineered to be more docile 

- Rexy lived wild and free on Nublar until she was recaptured in 2002

- JW opened with dinos brought from Sorna (ironic when one thinks of Lost World)

Etc etc...



Adamant said:


> I think it wasn't really awful, but... but seriously, so much money wasted.




I sometimes feel guilty remembering how much money is ultimately wasted on all these big budget movies. And at the end of the day, all of it I have been able to see in my mind while reading a book.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 20, 2015)

Im pretty hyped for sequels


----------



## Amanda (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm hyped about the very real possibility that the universe gets some much welcome broadening and deepening. 

It's almost certain that we will see multiple companies making dinos, and heavily teased that not only some of those dinos will be scientifically accurate (feathered raptors!), but that at the end of it, dinos will break free and re-establish themselves as part of the modern ecosystems. And then we will be the canary and not the cat.

I want dino apocalypse. Do it!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_9RWlqfFcrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

